# *** June Babies! ***



## Lkeecey

Possible early 2010 June bumps meet up!!!!!

Those that are interested in a meet up early next year, please give your locations and we'll see if we can work out a midpoint as best we can. I think this might be primarily for UK-based ladies, but if someone wants to arrange a USA or Europe one, I can add your details onto here. Sorry lovelies, I feel bad leaving you out xxxxx

So far, we come from:
Cambridgeshire
Sussex
Kent
Dorset
Liverpool
Hampshire
Wiltshire
Swindon
North Yorkshire
Plymouth

*
New gender list: (See Pg 199 for instructions)
Sweetniss113 &#8211; girl
Trynitey &#8211; boy
Aneageraussie &#8211; girl
Kacie &#8211; girl
Lili24 &#8211; boy
Linn &#8211; girl
SlyvieB &#8211; girl
Lkeecey &#8211; girl
Kalim &#8211; girl
Angelbaby999 -girl
Debgreasby - boy
SharonF - girl
123davis - girl
Ria_Rose - boy
Vickie83 &#8211; boy
Tara123006 &#8211; Girl
E&L&#8217;s mummy &#8211; boy
Tashtash &#8211; Boy
Jane1972 - boy
katyblot - boy
Megg33K &#8211; girl
NewYearNewMe - boy*


Please introduce yourself :D



* June babies who are May babies.....  *

*30th May*
TashTash

*31st May*
Aneageraussie

_*June Babies*_

*1st June * 
purpleblond 
Katyblot 
wittylass
alison011177
truly_blessed

*2nd June * 
ginger863 
mummy2010 
Bunnyhop
Lkeecey
angelbaby999
bluefire


*3rd June *
zenmommy526 
Grumpygal76
rensben
Beltane
agreeksmom

*4th June * 
Lili24
Ostara
Junebug_CJ

*5th June* 
Cheryl
pea-in-pod
Buds
Melsue129
Linn

*6th June *
Tara123006 
mummy2boys
Bexy

*7th June* 
Twinmad
jewels23
EGGY3
beccaboo
Kalim
Jane1972
umm
emski803

*8th June * 
lauzliddle
Trinity42
vickie83
Dixielane
Ria_Rose

*9th June*
emmadrumm77

*10th June* 
Wish4another
seattlemama
nellis10
cinnamum
unicus
Lewiepud08
First-wee-P

*11th June*
mommyto3+bean
sarah0108
Moraine
Happy Girly
<3 torz
VOverseas

*12th June* 
Steph6875
dt1234656 
lawa 
Sarah&Twinkle
ohmygod
Goober
Sweetniss113
FertileMyrtle
expecting#3

*14th June*
Cobo76
bass
Kacie


*15th June* 
Mrsmouse

*16th June* 
HeatherM
6lilpigs
Delilah
mememe84
MrsG
Nickyg
Lisalou31

*17th June*
Zen_Jenn
jess_smurf
lisab1984

*18th June*
Debgreasby
tonyamanda
wannabeamom
diggydog
Fayeemma
E&L's mummy
KatiePC


*20th June*
someday-baby
janet
Kates1122
mjt11907

*21st June*
nightkd
HannahR
SylvieB
emilyloveox

*22nd June*
SharonF
Congo
MrsCrabs
1sttime

*23rd June*
Lizzieredrup
Lorettaclaire
Vkj73
mandyrose

*24th June *
SarahMelissa
fluffyduffy
Hoolie
NesSAH

*25th June*
Kate.m.

*26th June*
Bumble-bee
Purple01

*27th June*
NewYearNewMe
_angeldance16
Marisa08
123davis
Megg33K

*29th June*
kirsty22
Trynitey
RaeEW89

*Honorary Members*
Queenemsie - Due July 

​


----------



## EternalRose

Im not due in June just wanted to say congratulations on your BFP! xxx


----------



## kermie219

WOW I can't believe the June babies are here already!! Congratulations! I found out as early as you did too! Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Hello! Our tickers are two days apart! 

4th June here!

Congratulations xx


----------



## Lkeecey

lili24 said:


> Hello! Our tickers are two days apart!
> 
> 4th June here!
> 
> Congratulations xx

Wahey! Congratulations to you too! 

I'm off to the doctors this afternoon to get a definite due date, but I'm pretty sure its 6th June for me :D xx


----------



## aneageraussie

hello ladies.. can i join? EDD 1st June .. xxx


----------



## Louise N

Lkeecey said:


> Wow there's June mummies here all ready! Time is going fast. Congratulations ladies, happy 9 months!
> 
> By the way 6th June is a lovely date, I got married on 6th June this year!


----------



## Lkeecey

aneageraussie said:


> hello ladies.. can i join? EDD 1st June .. xxx

YAY! of course. Shall I compile a list? xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Louise N said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> Wow there's June mummies here all ready! Time is going fast. Congratulations ladies, happy 9 months!
> 
> By the way 6th June is a lovely date, I got married on 6th June this year!
> 
> It has gone fast! I remember when the May baby thread started!
> 
> Awww thanks. June 6th is a few weeks before DH birthday, so hopefully the bubba will be on time! xClick to expand...


----------



## aneageraussie

why not lets compile a list... its so exciting :):happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lkeecey

Done! It is exciting! 

ooo and almost forgot: CONGRATULATIONS! :D


----------



## aneageraussie

and you too.. i need a pregnancy ticker... my dr. scared ,me yesterday about my HCG levels but then i googled it and found it to be normal :happydance:

PS: i love green June big ticker.. can u send me the link? i will add n my siggie...


----------



## Lkeecey

aneageraussie said:


> and you too.. i need a pregnancy ticker... my dr. scared ,me yesterday about my HCG levels but then i googled it and found it to be normal :happydance:
> 
> PS: i love green June big ticker.. can u send me the link? i will add n my siggie...

I got my pregnancy ticker from: https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/

and the June bugs ticker is from the TTC forum here: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/192536-calling-all-junebugs.html

I'm scared about going to the doctors :S


----------



## aneageraussie

ooh good another journal to stalk... yay!! will be following u girl now.. :happydance:


----------



## lili24

:D I'm liking the list, makes it seem 'official' haha!

I am scared about going to the doctors as well, got my appointment on Tuesday morning! Does anyone feel the days are going so slow since they got their BFP? x


----------



## Jkelmum

I cannot believe this time last yr this was me ...good luck June babies x


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies...just wanted to say Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## etoya

Congratulations June Babies!


----------



## Lkeecey

aneageraussie said:


> ooh good another journal to stalk... yay!! will be following u girl now.. :happydance:

Hehe, hope it makes good reading.
Doctor put me at 4 weeks, so my due date is the same as yours now :D:baby:


----------



## urchin

Hey noooooo *big pouty face*
the *may babies* are the new kids - it _can't_ be time to hand over our crown to the June Bugs just yet!
what? it is you say?

Oh ok then!

Welcome to first tri June mummies. Congratulations on your BFPs and here's wishing you all a fantastic 9 months xxx


----------



## ginger863

Hiya, 

i was given an estimated due date of 31 May as i wasnt entirely sure about my dates but after looking i think i'm actually due on 2nd June! Hope baby doesnt arrive late as it's my birthday on the 8th June and it'd be lovely to be sat at home with new baby on my birthday!


----------



## aneageraussie

Lkeecey said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> ooh good another journal to stalk... yay!! will be following u girl now.. :happydance:
> 
> Hehe, hope it makes good reading.
> Doctor put me at 4 weeks, so my due date is the same as yours now :D:baby:Click to expand...

yay!! we are due date partners... its so exciting :thumbup:


----------



## ginger863

Yeah, we have a list, a small one but it's early days. lots of Bump buddies:thumbup:


----------



## aneageraussie

ginger- im 4 weeks too.. there are few of us on that mark.. and i agree list is small but soon there will be many others joining us :)


----------



## fish girl

Testing saturday,,,AF stay away,,,!


----------



## angelbaby999

Hi everyone. I found out on sat and am four weeks today. It is our second baby, and our little boy is now coming up to 2! 
Sooooo excited!!!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby999

I have just seen all these cool buttons and noticed that others have a flashing bfp, so I though I would try it out!
:happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girlies, 
Got two lines yesterday, didn't believe them...until the CB Digi confirmed it this morning. I am still scared and in complete shock, but over the moon as wishing for a healthy and sticky baby!
From looking on line I will be due 3rd June - 3 days before my first wedding anniversary.

Anyone else feeling sick almost all the time?!


----------



## Berniep

Congratulations ladies, AF is due for me next week i really hope she stays away i so want to join you all x


----------



## Drazic<3

Those lines have got darker! Keep holding on little bean! :hugs:


----------



## tricky nicky

aww i was a june bug this year!!!!
good luck ladies it will fly by
:)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Congratulations ladies :)


----------



## LankyDoodle

June babies already. WOW!

I feel like I only found out I am pregnant yesterday, and I am due in mid April!!


----------



## Melsue129

Hi ladies!!!! Can I join?! Im confused as to when my EDD will be because I ovulated early so I know when I actually conceived - making an appt with the dr this afternoon, but if I go by the conceived date it would be June 3rd - I can give you an update when ever I get a date from the dr right??? So happy someone started this thread!! :happydance:


----------



## Meadow

Hi everyone! I just found out that I'm pregnant today and according to the online calculators I'm due June 6th. :D

I'm still a bit in shock but I'm so very excited and happy! I'm hoping for a sticky & healthy baby!

I plan on calling for an appointment tomorrow after more stick peeing in the morning.

So far I've had typical PMS-type symptoms except that I've been slightly hungrier than usual and I've had random bouts of nausea.


----------



## LogansMama

Congrats June Mommies! I was a June Mommy in 06!


----------



## purpleblond

Hi ladies - have been to the doctors this morning for a test (did 7 home tests - couldn't quite believe them!) and all are positive. Due 1st June 2010. Good luck to all June babies xx


----------



## Buds

Hi ladies I got my :bfp: yesterday. Looking at 6th June too. I have made an appointment with my doctor for Monday..all quite surreal and still sinking in for me...Very exciting though!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

Wow! Many Congrats! June babies already!


----------



## Josiejo

Hi Ladies

Got my :bfp: today. According to online calculators will be due on 3rd June. FX'd mines a sticky one! Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Melsue129

Yay!! for the June babies....!!!! Congrats to all that got their :bfp: :cloud9:


----------



## Trinity42

Hello I goy my :bfp: today according to my ticker im only 3 weeks and 1 day. Its friday night so im going to have to wait till Monday morning to call the dr to get a confromation test and all that super exciting stuff....


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats to all the new bfps! Getting quite a group up here now! :hugs:


----------



## Lkeecey

All updated x


----------



## Josiejo

Well, I retested today and have the stronger :bfp: I was after. Really excited now woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Due date 3rd June!!!!!


----------



## grumpygal76

:baby:


----------



## grumpygal76

Im excited I'm due june 3,2010 please add grumpygal76 to the list!


----------



## sun

Wow - June Mummies already! :shock:
Congrats to all of you on your BFP!!! Enjoy every minute - It goes SO fast! :happydance:


----------



## cherryglitter

Got my first bfp at 11dpo! Im now 13dpo ! Due date is 8th of June 2010 :D! x


----------



## rensben

hello everyone!!

Congratulations!! I'm having a June baby too. Due Date is Jun 3rd! Can I join the group pleeeeease?


----------



## steph6875

Hello ladies can I join EDD? due date 12th June :thumbup::happydance::baby:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Cant believe there are June babies already!!
Congratulations all on your BFP's....soo exciting :D :D


----------



## Amos2009

Can I cautiously join you ladies?? Just got my BFP and my due date is June 
3rd....Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months to us all!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rensben

Amos2009 said:


> Can I cautiously join you ladies?? Just got my BFP and my due date is June
> 3rd....Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months to us all!! :dust::dust::dust:

Hi Amos2009,

We have the same due date! I saw you on another thread and i think you've had a similar experience to mine. I had a miscarriage back in June and now I am pregnant again but very nervous about the whole thing! I miscarried at 5 weeks 3 days and I'm now at 5 weeks so this week will be very important for me!

Congratulations to all the June Babies...lots of sticky dust to you all!


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: everyone,

Can I join please...Got my :bfp: yesterday and my EDD is estimated at *7th of June *unless of course it's Twins (which would be delightful)

I really cannot believe i'm looking in the Pregnancy forums, someone please pinch me, i'm still in shock.

Here's cyber :wine: to all seeing as we can no longer have the real stuff and a H&H 9 months.


----------



## katyblot

Hi to all you lovely ladies! And congratulations to everyone!! :happydance::happydance:

Can I join you all? Got my :bfp: last night -so excited!

Have seen a few of you on other forums as I had mc in june too!
And last month also had bfp, but lost it after 5 weeks, so made sure I waited over that this this time, before testing! But still quite scared! but so excited at same time!

So I'll be due 1st june (just an estimate at the mo tho!)

xxxxx


----------



## Meadow

Please remove me from the list. My pregnancy was confirmed to be chemical this morning. :(


----------



## Melsue129

Meadow said:


> Please remove me from the list. My pregnancy was confirmed to be chemical this morning. :(

So sorry Meadow....:hugs:

How is everyone else doing???? What type of symptoms is everyone getting??? I get lil tiny crampies here and there it seems like stuff is moving around down there... sooo weird to feel this is my first pregnancy so its all a learning experience from here... 

Wow lots of ladies Due on June 3rd!!!! Can't wait to see who delivers when!!! :baby:


----------



## Lkeecey

All updated. x


----------



## Amos2009

rensben said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Can I cautiously join you ladies?? Just got my BFP and my due date is June
> 3rd....Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months to us all!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi Amos2009,
> 
> We have the same due date! I saw you on another thread and i think you've had a similar experience to mine. I had a miscarriage back in June and now I am pregnant again but very nervous about the whole thing! I miscarried at 5 weeks 3 days and I'm now at 5 weeks so this week will be very important for me!
> 
> Congratulations to all the June Babies...lots of sticky dust to you all!Click to expand...

Hi Rensben- I do remember you from another thread! I had my MMC in July at 12 weeks...I am trying not to be nervous this time but you know how hard that is! This week will be tough but you will get through it and at the end of 9 months, have a precious baby in your arms!!! PMA and baby dust!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## zenmommy526

Congrats to all of you...I am not in June but I'm May 24th, pretty close to June. I was not intending to get pregnant, very unexpected. Since I thought I was infertile, and nowI am 6 weeks and 2 days. One week from today I go for my first U/S, so excited now. Relax! We all need to, this is such an anxious time but also a crucial time for your pregnacy. Hopefully all these May and June babies, are sticky.


----------



## steph6875

Melsue129 said:


> Meadow said:
> 
> 
> Please remove me from the list. My pregnancy was confirmed to be chemical this morning. :(
> 
> So sorry Meadow....:hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else doing???? What type of symptoms is everyone getting??? I get lil tiny crampies here and there it seems like stuff is moving around down there... sooo weird to feel this is my first pregnancy so its all a learning experience from here...
> 
> Wow lots of ladies Due on June 3rd!!!! Can't wait to see who delivers when!!! :baby:Click to expand...

Hi Melsue129 

I got my :bfp: on the 28 Sept and my baby is due on the 12 June. This is my first pregnancy and I'm having the same symptoms as you, thou I have started getting new symptoms like when I'm brushing my teeth I want to be sick and I'm currently waking up feeling rubbish like I have been out all night. 
I'm trying not to get to excited until the 1st trimester is out the way. 

congratulations to everyone


----------



## junemomma09

Hello, Im not pregnant or anything but just wanted to say wow....I remember when I was due in June and now my little one is 4 months old. It really goes by so fast and you dont even realize it until later on. 

Good luck to all you ladies!!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello, still not 100% on my date, but about 96% lol

Add me please? Jun 5th.


----------



## Melsue129

Congrats Steph and all of you ladies.... 
Just had a surprise that I didnt want today... Had some pink spotting when I went to the bathroom, called the drs and the nurse is going to call the lab to see if they can get my bloods that they took last week into #'s so they can check my levels... Soo nervous!


----------



## Amos2009

Melsue129 said:


> Congrats Steph and all of you ladies....
> Just had a surprise that I didnt want today... Had some pink spotting when I went to the bathroom, called the drs and the nurse is going to call the lab to see if they can get my bloods that they took last week into #'s so they can check my levels... Soo nervous!

Melsue- lots of women spot and bleed through their pregnancy and everything is just fine. Try not to let it stress you out :hugs: 
Sticky baby dust to you....keep us updated :hugs::dust:


----------



## lauzliddle

Hi i am can i join i am due june 8th :)


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome Lauzliddle... :flower:

Well I got blood work done this afternoon at the drs and they should have the results tomorrow morning... Keeping my fx'd that my beaney okay....


----------



## jewels23

Can someone add me to the due date list please. im due june 7th 2010. 

thanks


----------



## -Linn-

sorry i opened another thread didnt see this, maybe we can consolidate? 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/197218-so-whos-having-june-baby.html sorry... i will tell everyone on my thread to come join this 

can u add me for due date 7th of June please?


----------



## VOverseas

Hi,

Can I join? I just found out I am pg today! I am excited about a June Bug!


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome Voverseas...!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Melsue - sounds like implanting, fingers crossed for the results tomorrow.

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Anyone seen Lkeecey recently, need to get some of these new dates added :)


----------



## Melsue129

Thanks Ria Rose but I had implantation bleeding on the 19 & 20 - 10 days after Ovulation that was on Sept 10th... Thats why Im a bit worried... eeekk... Waiting to call the drs this morning, I think they open at 9am.... Eeeekkk....


----------



## Twinmad

Afternoon ladies,

Congratulations to all the newly found :bfp:s :yipee: sticky beanies to all of you.

@Mel - i've got my FX for you babe, i pray the bleeding is nothing

How's everyone doing today? I've been having terrible cramps like :af:'s on her way but i did another test this morning on my CB Digi and it still says "Pregnant (2-3wks)" so i don't understand why the cramps are soooo severe :nope:

My appetite has also increased which I think is ridiculously early right?


----------



## -Linn-

hey i had AF cramps too, its normal with my daughter i thought Af was coming for 2 weeks :) 

im feeling sick today, really bad... 

is anyone having an early private scan? 

xx 

Linn


----------



## -Linn-

oh that with the appetite i think is normal too so u can maybe gain some weight before the bad morning sickness starts... im glad im eating what i can now :)


----------



## Melsue129

Twinmad - thank you!!!! :hugs:

I had really bad cramping too - they say its all of your muscles and ligiments moving around and preparing for your uterus to stretch...So its a good sign unless you have sharp pains and bleeding...

i think the spotting has stopped with me for the most part, so Im also keeping my fx'd...

Linn - So sorry you are feeling sooo sick!! Have you tried anything to relieve the nausea?? I hear ginger helps - maybe go to your local health store and get crystalized ginger - and suck on it.... But if anything else its a good sign right?!!!!!

i dont have an early scan set up - I think they will let me have one at 10 weeks... The wait is going to kill me... :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

oh u are lucky i cant have one til 14 weeks and i cant wait another 10 weeks :( eating helps everytime i feel sick but i dont always fancy something but once i ate a little bit i cant stop... just had some nice jacket potatoes and feeling better thank you 

xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Melsue - I had spotting at 6 weeks (too late to be inplanting bleeding I think) and everything was OK. They think it was old blood from the neck of the womb. Fingers crossed for the results.

Linn - Bland or carb rich food (like your jackets) can help, I've stocked up on packet mash, lol. Also ginger in biscuits and tea. Peppermints, Bananas. And eating little and often.

I have my first doctors appointment today at 4pm. I was with a different surgery last pregnancy so I'm not sure how they do things here. Some places do a blood test, others do a urine test, and some are just happy to take your word for it... Having to take my 10 month old with me which isn't ideal, but I'm sure he'll enjoy the fresh air on the walk there - might even take some bread for the ducks for the way home.

I'm really hoping they recommend an early scan, I'm still breastfeeding so not 100% on the dates. Also need to ask if I'm OK to still be BFing.


----------



## mummy2boys

hi everyone im new on here but firstly thought i'd join your june list 
im june 6th -thanks x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Welcome and cogratulations! :flower:


----------



## -Linn-

thanks Ria Rose, i hate ginger so wont try that but i looove potatoes and dont fancy anything else at the moment, i definetely not got a sweet tooth at this point in time, also been having peppermint tea :) i have been to a new surgery today as well, they gave me a number to ring the midwife took my word for it and i rang and now waiting for her call back on friday to let me know when my first appointment is. i so want a scan... :( 

hi mummy2boys welcome to BnB, you will find this forum is just great, I have not been on here too long myself and totally addcited now :) 

xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Right I'm off, wish me luck. 

Fingers crossed if they want blood they will book it in for next week, going to a wedding friday and don't want to have to explain that sort of bruising on my arm.

Oh god, guess who needs a nappy change? Great timing! lol. Kids? Who'd have them eh?


----------



## Genna

ohhh, I have a June baby from this year :cloud9: congratulations everyone!!!!!!!!! It goes by sooo fast, just feels like yesterday I was looking at my positive pregnancy test :flower:


----------



## EGGY#3

HI! I am a SAHM with our EGGY # 3 after a MC last year! It took us a year to conceive our miracle #3!! We are due June 7th! :happydance:

I conceived on Clomid and Preseed!


----------



## -Linn-

Ria_Rose said:


> Right I'm off, wish me luck.
> 
> Fingers crossed if they want blood they will book it in for next week, going to a wedding friday and don't want to have to explain that sort of bruising on my arm.
> 
> Oh god, guess who needs a nappy change? Great timing! lol. Kids? Who'd have them eh?

good luck hope it went well, i wish they did bloods for me :( hope u they take your word for it, not like i can imagine anyone would lie about this lol 

xx


----------



## -Linn-

EGGY#3 said:


> HI! I am a SAHM with our EGGY # 3 after a MC last year! It took us a year to conceive our miracle #3!! We are due June 7th! :happydance:
> 
> I conceived on Clomid and Preseed!

Hi hun 

congrats, it also took me ages, 22 months to be exact, i also conceived on preseed, but not clomid, i wished i had tried preseed sooner but really glad to be here now. 

xx


----------



## Twinmad

Welcome all the newbies to the thread... 

-Linn- in a strange way, I feel quite jealous that you're feeling nausea :sick:, i want another symptom that doesn't feel like :af: is on her way :nope: 

On a serious note though, I read somewhere that certain herbal teas are not to be taken in your first trimester, i hope peppermint tea is NOT one of them, is it?

I've got my first pre-natal appointment on Monday 5th with the GP and I really want an early scan, didn't realise you could have them done privately. Any other lovely facts you ladies care to share? I'm being a sponge right now ready to absorb them ALL


----------



## katyblot

Hi to everyone, how are you all feeling today!

Hope not too sick (although have heard this is actually a good sign that things are going well - oh and also an old wives tale, that if you're feeling really sick you're more likely to have a girl - hmm, not sure about that tho!)

would also like to have more symptoms too apart from the feeling af on her way. Had really swollen (.)(.)'s last time, but DH isn't so lucky this time, still normal size!

And welcome to all the newbies on here - good luck to everyone!


----------



## Amos2009

Twinmad said:


> Welcome all the newbies to the thread...
> 
> -Linn- in a strange way, I feel quite jealous that you're feeling nausea :sick:, i want another symptom that doesn't feel like :af: is on her way :nope:
> 
> On a serious note though, I read somewhere that certain herbal teas are not to be taken in your first trimester, i hope peppermint tea is NOT one of them, is it?
> 
> I've got my first pre-natal appointment on Monday 5th with the GP and I really want an early scan, didn't realise you could have them done privately. Any other lovely facts you ladies care to share? I'm being a sponge right now ready to absorb them ALL

I was told that peppermint tea was actually good to drink while you are pregnant- it helps with the nausea and is caffeine free! I used it last time and it did help


----------



## LunaBean

Can you put me down for 10th June plz?! Hopefully anyway!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Well, the Doc's was a bit boring as predicted. Very happy to take my word for it (you almost wish they'd do more - because the more evidence that you are pregant at this stage the better as far as I'm concerned). Took my blood pressure, made notes from what happened last time around.

She's listing my last period as being the start of Aug (even though it wasn't, adn this would make me 8 weeks pregnant) so will get a 12 week scan for that date, which should probably turn out to be an early scan - she said if it was I would still get an other scan when my 12 week was due.

Got to wait for the midwife to call with my next appointment.


----------



## Trinity42

Okay I have offically missed my period 3 days now :) I will go to confirm i am pregnant tommorow at 9am.... Im excited but so scared the test might be neg even though I have had 4 hpts that were +


----------



## -Linn-

hey Ria that is fab my friend went early to hers she wasnt sure about the dates and then they told her she could come back for her 20 week one, im still looking for an affordable private one here in my area... not succesful yet :(


----------



## Heather M

I just got a BFP early last night, so EDD would possibly be June 16th. It's early but I'm hopeful :)

Funny about the peppermint tea...I LOVE peppermint tea and so talked to my sister (who has 2 kids) if that was ok...she told me to stay away from peppermint and chamomile as they are linked to MC....not sure where she got the information from...she also told me to stay away from uncooked lunch meat (needs to be warmed up in the microwave), raw egg, sushi, seafood to name a few...

Edited to add a link: (Sorry to be a downer but possibly worth looking into more)
https://peppermint-tea.com/peppermint-tea-side-effects/


----------



## beccaboo

june 7th is my expected due date :D


woohoo :happydance:


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies, 

How is everyone then? Welcome to all the new June bugs, there's loads of us now. So what symptoms has everyone been having so far?
I've not been online for a couple of days. I had some brown spotting for a couple of days and i was obsessing on here and googling it constanly so DH confiscated the computer. Phoned my doctor and she said not to worry too much (easy for her to say) but if it hadnt stopped by today or if it had got worse or turned to red then i should go see her. Luckily everythings back to normal today. My (.)(.) are very painful right now, even when i walk and i am constantly hungry but there is nothing that doesnt make me feel sick. Still having lots of AF like aches and twinges and my hormones are all over the place. I can go from crying to Psycho in a second. 
I'm booked in for a private early scan on 21 october which will be exactly 8 weeks for me, cant wait. 

Melsue - Glad your spotting has stopped and hope your blood results are good, it's scary to see spotting and impossible not to think the worst.

Ria Rose - i see you're in Swindon. Will you be going to the great western? I'm in Lyneham so that's my nearest hospital.


----------



## Kailm

Hey all!

Hope you are all feeling good! 
I'm due on the 7th so can you put me down for that please!

arghhhh...why is my ticker a day behind now?!!


----------



## -Linn-

is your ticker behind? i thought it was accurate? mine is saying the same as yours? 

anyway symptoms so far: 

nausea every time my stomach is empty 
bigger boobs 
feeling tired, but that could be due to me not sleeping too much lol 
and yesterday i cried over something really stupid 

and everybody else? 

I have seen my GP yesterday and he confirmed i wont have a scan til im 14-15 weeks, i cannot wait this long and will definetely have a private one now. 

xx 

and twinmad do not feel jealous u will soon be blessed with some lovely sickness too, im sure and then u will wish it away, in my last pregnancy it got really bad at 7 weeks.


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Welcome to the June Baby mummies... here's cyber :wine: to a H&H 9 months seeing as we're now not allowed the real stuff

@ginger and mel, glad its all back to normal with the spotting and i hope it stays that way :hugs:

I think we need a list of all the June Baby mummies, our EDDs, symptoms, Doctor appointments/scans just so we can keep track and support each other.... wat do u ladies think?

My buddies from the TTC June Babies forum know that i'm a sucker and geek for spreadsheets... so let's know what you think ladies :hug:


----------



## Twinmad

-Linn- said:


> I have seen my GP yesterday and he confirmed i wont have a scan til im 14-15 weeks, i cannot wait this long and will definetely have a private one now.
> 
> xx
> 
> and twinmad do not feel jealous u will soon be blessed with some lovely sickness too, im sure and then u will wish it away, in my last pregnancy it got really bad at 7 weeks.

:hi: babe, I would never be able to wait til wk14-15. I didn't realise they did private scans in the UK, do tell hun 

still no nausea, sore (.)(.), just :af:-like cramps :nope:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Morning ladies, currently eatting mashed potatoe for breakfast! It's the first time I've managed breakfast in a week!

I swear the size of my stomach has shrunk, can't seem to eat as much as I used to, and can't really face much food till late afternoon. 

Other symptoms so far: lower back ache, smells seem stronger, mild nausea, bloating, increased toilet trips, lightheadedness, tiredness.


----------



## -Linn-

Hi twinmad 

yeah they do private scans here, unfortunetely in my town there is only babybond and it is a bit expensive. Normally I should hve a scan between 10-12 weeks but they are so behind it is 14-15 weeks at the moment. 

https://www.babybond.com/early-pregnancy-scan.php I will proabbly go for this. 


your idea is great with appointments and all that. Are you gonna do it? And where is the lady that started this thread? Needs updating. 

Ria I shall soon have some potatoe too, I had breakfast but feel so sick I don't know how to do my housework anymore... I'm kind of happy as its a good sign, but my house is starting to look like a tip. My stomach looks like it shrank too, it all came on my boobs lol... anyway baby is still so tiny no need to worry. 

Nice to talk to u all 

xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Twinmad - I'm getting those cramps too, hate them, keep checking I've not suddenly got a period. Will be glad when this trimester is over to tell you the truth.


----------



## mummy2010

hi can i join im due 2nd of june:happydance:


----------



## aneageraussie

Twinmad said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Welcome to the June Baby mummies... here's cyber :wine: to a H&H 9 months seeing as we're now not allowed the real stuff
> 
> @ginger and mel, glad its all back to normal with the spotting and i hope it stays that way :hugs:
> 
> I think we need a list of all the June Baby mummies, our EDDs, symptoms, Doctor appointments/scans just so we can keep track and support each other.... wat do u ladies think?
> 
> My buddies from the TTC June Babies forum know that i'm a sucker and geek for spreadsheets... so let's know what you think ladies :hug:


I think thats a very good idea to make a list of EDD's and all that.. it will be really cool to keep track and support each other... Im with you on that one :)


----------



## VOverseas

Hey that Babybond place has a location in my area. Tempted to get a 3D ultrasound but I have plenty of time to think about that.

Can you add my EDD to the list please! 7-JUN-2010

Symptoms:

Sore sore bbs and nipples

Burping alot!

Increased urination

Dry Mouth/Skin

Light cramping- though not painful


----------



## rensben

Hi Everyone,

I am exactly 5 weeks and due on June 3rd. I have my first scan at 6 weeks (next week). You get an early scan when you have mc'd in the past. Not sure we will heartbeat though, it might be too early. Here are my symptoms:

sore boobs, larger and heavier too
get really tired but it comes and goes
had cramping in week 4 but not for the last couple days
I feel flushed quite often especially in evening

I haven't had any nausea or morning sickness (too early?)

I've been having my hcg tracked and at 15 dpo it was 120. At 20 dpo is was 1185. The numbers are looking good so I'm happy but can't wait to have my scan next week!

and welcome to all the new June babies!!


----------



## Heather M

Hi, can you put me down for June 16?


----------



## -Linn-

VOverseas said:


> Hey that Babybond place has a location in my area. Tempted to get a 3D ultrasound but I have plenty of time to think about that.
> 
> Can you add my EDD to the list please! 7-JUN-2010
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> Sore sore bbs and nipples
> 
> Burping alot!
> 
> Increased urination
> 
> Dry Mouth/Skin
> 
> Light cramping- though not painful

I can only recommend going for a 3d/4d scan i had one in my last pregnancy it was fantastic, i got a dvd with 40 minute film of the entire scan, i still look at it sometimes and it is amazing. i had the scan done at 28 weeks and looked at it very often until my little one was born and it was great to show all the family too, well worth the money. i just spoke to dh and will definetely have a early scan .... yay :)


----------



## Twinmad

Ok ladies, the spreadsheet is almost complete, I really hope you'll like it. I'll add the link to my signature so you can all perhaps do the same and access it... Just putting the finishing touches so bare with me.

@-Linn-, love the website babe, i'm seriously looking into it. I had NO idea so i'm now extremely excited at the possibilities :haha: i'm still obsessive, this is crazy cos I thought it'd stop after the TTC phase was over but clearly not :haha:

@Ria-Rose, tell me about it babe, this trimester seems to be like watching paint dry ARRRRGGGHHHHH :growlmad: Can't wait for WEEK 12 :nope:

:hi: mummy2010 and Heather M, welcome to the fold, let's have your symptoms babes (for the spreadsheet)

:hi: VOverseas, sooooo glad you're here with us babe and we've got the same EDD :yipee: it's a relief to be over with the POAS, charting, OPKs, etc... let's pray they are sticky beans :hugs:

@rensben, how are you having your hcg levels tracked babe? my mom's a midwife and the MOST unhelpful one too (wonder what I was thinking announcing to her) but I asked and she said only if i've had IUI or IVF :nope:

Off to take my lovely Andrex Puppy for a walk so i'll be back with the June Baby Mummy's spreadsheet in about an hour

:hug:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey hey hey new girlies! How is everyone?

Twinmad, just saw your bfp, over the moon for you! YAY!!! :happydance: BUMP BUDDIES!

Oh, and me and bubba are on box two, heartbeat? Nearly cried! :cloud9:


----------



## Twinmad

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey hey hey new girlies! How is everyone?
> 
> Twinmad, just saw your bfp, over the moon for you! YAY!!! :happydance: BUMP BUDDIES!
> 
> Oh, and me and bubba are on box two, heartbeat? Nearly cried! :cloud9:

Hey babe, it's great to find familiar TTC buds on here :happydance:.... Wow!!! Box 2 already... does it feel real yet babe? _(I'm pinching you so you know it is )_

How are your symptoms coming along babe?


----------



## -Linn-

twinmad that is true like watching paint dry, it is worse than the 2 week wait as its not just 2 weeks and it's so much more important that everything is fine. when are u having your first scan? are u waiting for the NHS one? i cant wait another 10 weeks, that would be torture, to me 3-4 weeks seem long right now. 

hope the time will go faster :) 

babybond is great but depending where u live there might be even other places possibly cheaper, i went with babybond before and can say it is fab there they take there time :)


----------



## Twinmad

-Linn- said:


> twinmad that is true like watching paint dry, it is worse than the 2 week wait as its not just 2 weeks and it's so much more important that everything is fine. when are u having your first scan? are u waiting for the NHS one? i cant wait another 10 weeks, that would be torture, to me 3-4 weeks seem long right now.
> 
> hope the time will go faster :)
> 
> babybond is great but depending where u live there might be even other places possibly cheaper, i went with babybond before and can say it is fab there they take there time :)

:rofl: babe, i'm glad i'm not the only one comparing this to 2ww, my DH thinks i'm crazy :rofl:

I've got a Dr app on Monday and then I guess i'll find out when my first scan will be... if its anything further than 8 weeks, then i'm definitely going private. The london ultrasound centre do scans from 5weeks so i'm sold :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

Twinmad said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> twinmad that is true like watching paint dry, it is worse than the 2 week wait as its not just 2 weeks and it's so much more important that everything is fine. when are u having your first scan? are u waiting for the NHS one? i cant wait another 10 weeks, that would be torture, to me 3-4 weeks seem long right now.
> 
> hope the time will go faster :)
> 
> babybond is great but depending where u live there might be even other places possibly cheaper, i went with babybond before and can say it is fab there they take there time :)
> 
> :rofl: babe, i'm glad i'm not the only one comparing this to 2ww, my DH thinks i'm crazy :rofl:
> 
> I've got a Dr app on Monday and then I guess i'll find out when my first scan will be... if its anything further than 8 weeks, then i'm definitely going private. The london ultrasound centre do scans from 5weeks so i'm sold :haha:Click to expand...

thank god for the forum where there are likeminded people to obsess about these things with... i just saw we even got the same due date :) 

How many tests did u take? My OH definetely thinks im crazy. 

don't go for the scan too early as they sometimes cant see anything too early. At 7 weeks u should definetely be able to see something. I can't wait, I wanna go at 8 weeks to babybond :) expensive but worth it.


----------



## Twinmad

Ok ladies,

the spreadsheet is up so let me know what you think... it's a bit scanty at the moment so I need your input ladies.... from the look of things, 7th of June is looking like the most popular EDD with 3rd following in close 2nd place :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

:shock: I'm having a June baby again!!

12th June for me. 6 days after Caitlyn's second birthday =\


----------



## Twinmad

-Linn- said:


> thank god for the forum where there are likeminded people to obsess about these things with... i just saw we even got the same due date :)
> 
> How many tests did u take? My OH definetely thinks im crazy.
> 
> don't go for the scan too early as they sometimes cant see anything too early. At 7 weeks u should definetely be able to see something. I can't wait, I wanna go at 8 weeks to babybond :) expensive but worth it.

tell me about it... these forums are great. Mr poor DH would've killed me otherwise, he actually hid my CbFM to stop me obsessing over it :haha:

I'll def wait till 8 weeks but it's nice to know the option if I want it

I actually took 15 IC tests and 2 CB Digi's, you?


----------



## Serene123

Shit, (excuse my french,) two gemini children!! :rofl:


----------



## Twinmad

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :shock: I'm having a June baby again!!
> 
> 12th June for me. 6 days after Caitlyn's second birthday =\

:hi: babe, welcome to the June Baby mummies thread... wish u a H&H 9 months babe.... right a few housekeeping points :wacko: We've got a spreadsheet going so we need details.... check it out at the bottom of my sigi and update us :flower:


----------



## -Linn-

i also took 10+ internet cheapies, 2 FRER, 1 digi and 2 OPKs (just to see what my lines would look like lol) :haha:


----------



## Serene123

Twin, what the heck do I do on that? :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

Do I write my information in here?


----------



## Serene123

EDD: 12th June
Symptoms: Clean, strong nails. Tiredness. Headaches. "Feeling pregnant." Morning sickness. Super strong gag reflex. Pinching in my uterus. Sore boobies.

Don't know anything else yet x


----------



## -Linn-

I only put my info on this thread, she put it in there :)


----------



## -Linn-

ok yours is up there now


----------



## Serene123

Thanks girls. Has everyone done loads of tests? I'm only going by one, should I do my last FRER on Saturday to check :shock:


----------



## -Linn-

i took loads as i tought they were evaps. only did 2 FRER to see the line getting darker, i was scared it was a chemical. i did the last proper test on the day AF was due.


----------



## Twinmad

Yes babe.... take another test in a few days just to get your mind at ease if you're anything like me :dohh:

I'll add your details to the spreadsheet babe. Have you called your Doctor to book an appointment yet? Prob not seeing as you only found out today babe... i'm sooo happy for you :hugs:

@-Linn-, you ARE worse than me :rofl: :haha: and I thought I was bad. lol!!! I'm definitely going to need you to see me through these next 8 weeks for sure :haha:


----------



## Serene123

Thank you!

I will take another one on Saturday or Sunday I suppose. I know I am pregnant though :lol:

No idea what I'm going to do with this unused box of preseed :dohh:


----------



## Twinmad

A whole box? How much did you buy? :rofl:


----------



## lauzliddle

Hi all twinmad I like the spreadsheet :) 

My syptoms are only tiredness,
hopfully I won't really get anymore I didn't with alfie :) 

Congrats all on our June bugs and have a H&H 9 months :) 

Oh to
torria congrats u may remember me from the BF section :) do u fancy being bump buddies? I somehow didn't have one with alfie x


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah twinmad im the worst POASaholic but i dont need to test anymore i also know im pregnant and i got so many symptoms i spoke to a midwife today as well so im more relaxed tomorrow i will find out when my 1st midwife appointment will be. 

I hope we can go through many more weeks, fingers crossed for sticky beans :)


----------



## Twinmad

lauzliddle said:


> Hi all twinmad I like the spreadsheet :)
> 
> My syptoms are only tiredness,
> hopfully I won't really get anymore I didn't with alfie :)
> 
> Congrats all on our June bugs and have a H&H 9 months :)
> 
> Oh to
> torria congrats u may remember me from the BF section :) do u fancy being bump buddies? I somehow didn't have one with alfie x

Thanks babe, all is updated. Have you booked a Dr app yet?

Awww!!! Alfie looks sooo adorable... bless him :awww: when are you planning on telling him he'll be a big brother?


----------



## Serene123

lauzliddle said:


> Hi all twinmad I like the spreadsheet :)
> 
> My syptoms are only tiredness,
> hopfully I won't really get anymore I didn't with alfie :)
> 
> Congrats all on our June bugs and have a H&H 9 months :)
> 
> Oh to
> torria congrats u may remember me from the BF section :) do u fancy being bump buddies? I somehow didn't have one with alfie x

Hello my love. Yes, of course I remember you! How is Alfie doing?

Certainly need some bump buddies. Still can't believe all of this! In shock a little.

Have you worked out your EDD? x


----------



## lauzliddle

I have been to the docs today I just have to wait for my midwife to contact me now and I will prob have my first scan at 12 weeks but may have one before as I had problems in my last pregnancy. 

I have told him just wish he understood he is only 7.5 months :) bless him.


----------



## Twinmad

I need some advice ladies, i'm getting serious bloating especially at night and it's really uncomfortable and my tummy looks like i'm about 8wks. DH has admitted to enjoying to TTC phase bcos of all the BDing and now i'm not up to it cos i'm sooo uncomfortable plus i'm worried about causing the little beanie(s) harm :dohh:


----------



## lauzliddle

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> lauzliddle said:
> 
> 
> Hi all twinmad I like the spreadsheet :)
> 
> My syptoms are only tiredness,
> hopfully I won't really get anymore I didn't with alfie :)
> 
> Congrats all on our June bugs and have a H&H 9 months :)
> 
> Oh to
> torria congrats u may remember me from the BF section :) do u fancy being bump buddies? I somehow didn't have one with alfie x
> 
> Hello my love. Yes, of course I remember you! How is Alfie doing?
> 
> Certainly need some bump buddies. Still can't believe all of this! In shock a little.
> 
> Have you worked out your EDD? xClick to expand...

He is doing great thanks I only stopped BF last week I am glad to be having a little break before this little one comes along. 

We were TTC for 2.5 year with alfie and I was more shocked this time around we were TTC but didn't think it would happen so soon.

My EDD is 8th June I am so excited I just want it to be June now :) 

How u feeling hope u havnt got to bad morning sickness yet x


----------



## Serene123

Baby is tucked away safe, no harm will come to it from that.

However, I am totally off sex when I'm pregnant. Poor Rich! :rofl:


----------



## Twinmad

lauzliddle said:


> I have been to the docs today I just have to wait for my midwife to contact me now and I will prob have my first scan at 12 weeks but may have one before as I had problems in my last pregnancy.
> 
> I have told him just wish he understood he is only 7.5 months :) bless him.

Bless him :awww: I pray this pregnancy will sail through babe with little or no complications


----------



## Serene123

lauzliddle said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauzliddle said:
> 
> 
> Hi all twinmad I like the spreadsheet :)
> 
> My syptoms are only tiredness,
> hopfully I won't really get anymore I didn't with alfie :)
> 
> Congrats all on our June bugs and have a H&H 9 months :)
> 
> Oh to
> torria congrats u may remember me from the BF section :) do u fancy being bump buddies? I somehow didn't have one with alfie x
> 
> Hello my love. Yes, of course I remember you! How is Alfie doing?
> 
> Certainly need some bump buddies. Still can't believe all of this! In shock a little.
> 
> Have you worked out your EDD? xClick to expand...
> 
> He is doing great thanks I only stopped BF last week I am glad to be having a little break before this little one comes along.
> 
> We were TTC for 2.5 year with alfie and I was more shocked this time around we were TTC but didn't think it would happen so soon.
> 
> My EDD is 8th June I am so excited I just want it to be June now :)
> 
> How u feeling hope u havnt got to bad morning sickness yet xClick to expand...

We stopped breast feeding just under 2 months ago now. I miss it so much. Only just over 8 months untill I get to enjoy it all over again though!

I feel completely crap if I'm honest, but the excitement has taken over and I'm loving every little bit of it! :lol: After 6 months of desperation I can't say the morning sickness is going to bother me one little bit!

Only 4 days between our due dates! :yipee: x


----------



## Twinmad

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Baby is tucked away safe, no harm will come to it from that.
> 
> However, I am totally off sex when I'm pregnant. Poor Rich! :rofl:

In my head, i know that but this is my first pregnancy so all my prior research and knowledge have gone completely out the window :dohh:

I don't think DH could handle no sex until June... he'd die...i know he will


----------



## lauzliddle

Twinmad said:


> I need some advice ladies, i'm getting serious bloating especially at night and it's really uncomfortable and my tummy looks like i'm about 8wks. DH has admitted to enjoying to TTC phase bcos of all the BDing and now i'm not up to it cos i'm sooo uncomfortable plus i'm worried about causing the little beanie(s) harm :dohh:

I am feeling slightly bloated to but for me I think it's the fact I am drinking around 8 pints of water a day.

As to harming beanie(s) when you and oh :sex: I wouldn't worry about unless u have prev MC me and my hubby sone it right up until the day before I was induced ;)


----------



## lauzliddle

Twinmad said:


> lauzliddle said:
> 
> 
> I have been to the docs today I just have to wait for my midwife to contact me now and I will prob have my first scan at 12 weeks but may have one before as I had problems in my last pregnancy.
> 
> I have told him just wish he understood he is only 7.5 months :) bless him.
> 
> Bless him :awww: I pray this pregnancy will sail through babe with little or no complicationsClick to expand...

I hope so to but unfortanatly I have a 85% chance of getting the same complication (obsteric cholostasis not spelt right :) it's in the sticky in first tri) fingers crossed I don't. The one plus is I get to see my baba loads due to extra scans and he/she comes 2 weeks early.


----------



## lauzliddle

Did you have morning sickness bad with caitlyn? I didn't have it one little bit with alfie I actually gained 2 of my 3.5 stone in the first 3 months. I am hoping not to get morning sickness this time round and hopfully not gain as much weight as I have only lost 3 stone :)


----------



## Serene123

I didn't get MS with Caitlyn untill 9 weeks, but when I got it it was 100x worse than I have it now :rofl: All day, every day, from 9 weeks untill 25 weeks! I'm hoping 3 weeks untill 12 weeks will be my only suffering this time!


----------



## Twinmad

lauzliddle said:


> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> Bless him :awww: I pray this pregnancy will sail through babe with little or no complications
> 
> I hope so to but unfortanatly I have a 85% chance of getting the same complication (obsteric cholostasis not spelt right :) it's in the sticky in first tri) fingers crossed I don't. The one plus is I get to see my baba loads due to extra scans and he/she comes 2 weeks early.Click to expand...

Don't even have a clue what that is but i've got my FX for you that you sail through the first tri and the remaining 6 months... lucky you get to see your little bubba frequently though, must be really nice


----------



## Twinmad

Wow!!! toria, MS at 3 weeks is pretty early. As strange as it sounds, I wish I had a little bit of MS cos then it'll make me feel more preggers and certain


----------



## Serene123

It started 4 days ago, and I have been actually sick 3 times! :dohh:


----------



## Twinmad

Do u only get them in the mornings?


----------



## Serene123

I've only been actually sick in the morning, but I feel sick quite a few times in the day. Blergh.


----------



## Twinmad

I really can't wait to get MS, sounds weird right? 

Well i'm off to bed now, let's hope i puke :sick: my guts out in the morning :winkwink:

Night! Night!! ladies


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Good luck! x


----------



## -Linn-

hahaha twinmad good luck getting that morning sickness, i had mine early too but its not as bad as it can get yet... with my DD i didnt get any til 7 weeks


----------



## Serene123

:sick: Ewww I feel rubbish


Glad I do feel pregnant though!


----------



## -Linn-

i feel really bad too it's a good sign :)


----------



## Serene123

I didn't feel rubbish yet with Caitlyn. Maybe it's a boy!


----------



## -Linn-

i thought that already too as it started later with my DD... or maybe u are having twins :haha:


----------



## Twinmad

:cry: :cry: I want twins and I want MS :sick: now :cry: :cry: I need to get rid of this bloatedness cos i'm running out of oversized tops to wear to work :haha:

How are you ladies doing this morning?


----------



## -Linn-

i was feeling really sick when i first got up but much better now... is that a bad sign? i would really love twins too, but i doubt it.... not very likely. hope u get that MS soon 

xx


----------



## dt1234565

12 June!

How do you get that lovely baby ticker????


----------



## -Linn-

dt1234565 said:


> 12 June!
> 
> How do you get that lovely baby ticker????

https://www.lilypie.com

https://www.baby-gaga.com

congrats :happydance:


----------



## Twinmad

dt1234565 said:


> 12 June!
> 
> How do you get that lovely baby ticker????

:happydance: babe. it's so nice to have my fellow TTCer on here... u're prob thinking "Oh no, not Twinmad crazy lady again" right?... sorry babe. 

So how are you feeling? any cramping, nausea, sore (.)(.)? Have you called the Dr yet to make an appointment?


----------



## Twinmad

-Linn- said:


> i was feeling really sick when i first got up but much better now... is that a bad sign? i would really love twins too, but i doubt it.... not very likely. hope u get that MS soon
> 
> xx

i don't think its bad babe... the fact that u had it this morning is enough i think so stop over analysing it :growlmad: or you'll work yourself into a frenzy. I can't believe you're wishing me MS soon and i'm gladly accepting it with open arms :haha:


----------



## Lawa

12th of June here as well people!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Twinmad said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> i was feeling really sick when i first got up but much better now... is that a bad sign? i would really love twins too, but i doubt it.... not very likely. hope u get that MS soon
> 
> xx
> 
> i don't think its bad babe... the fact that u had it this morning is enough i think so stop over analysing it :growlmad: or you'll work yourself into a frenzy. I can't believe you're wishing me MS soon and i'm gladly accepting it with open arms :haha:Click to expand...

yeah well i cant help obsessing hope i will feel bad again soon.... cant believe it either... this is so much worse than the 2 ww :)


----------



## Twinmad

Lawa said:


> 12th of June here as well people!!!

Yaaaaay babe!!! we're in it for the long run hopefully :happydance: So how are you feeling? any preggers symptoms yet? Dr appointment booked yet? I'll update the spreadsheet at the bottom of my sigi for all details provided :hug:


----------



## -Linn-

congrats Lawa :)


----------



## Twinmad

-Linn- said:


> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> i don't think its bad babe... the fact that u had it this morning is enough i think so stop over analysing it :growlmad: or you'll work yourself into a frenzy. I can't believe you're wishing me MS soon and i'm gladly accepting it with open arms :haha:
> 
> yeah well i cant help obsessing hope i will feel bad again soon.... cant believe it either... this is so much worse than the 2 ww :)Click to expand...

This is def worse than the 2ww so lets think of things to occupy ourselves... I was a POASaholic but I can't do that now so what should we obsess over to while away the next 8 weeks?


----------



## -Linn-

u will laugh now but i already considered doing another test today, i still got so many ICs. We will be whiling away more than 8 weeks, after that it will be til our 20 week scans, finding out genders.... hmm i can think of many things. I wanna book my scan for 26th October... are u having one?


----------



## Serene123

:bfp: again this morning. A little lighter but I drank so much coke at 2am :dohh:


----------



## Twinmad

that'll be 8 weeks right? I might book then as well. Was torn between 7-8 weeks so if you're waiting till 8 wks, perhaps we can keep each other sane :haha:

babyhopes have got a centre in my area about 15mins from where I live so :happydance:


----------



## dt1234565

make sure your coke is caffine free from now on!

xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh i wish i had some coke here, why do i always crave coke when im pregnant? i normally dont drink it often but it was the same for with my DD, gotta go out soon to get some...


----------



## Twinmad

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :bfp: again this morning. A little lighter but I drank so much coke at 2am :dohh:

:happydance: enough now babes, u know you're preggers so enough with the peeing


----------



## -Linn-

yes twinmad 26th october will be 8 weeks at least u should def see something then 
let me know when u booked it


----------



## Twinmad

dt1234565 said:


> make sure your coke is caffine free from now on!
> 
> xxxx

is this your first pregnancy?


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: I was on 8 cans of proper coke a day with Caitlyn before I found out coke was bad. Actually 8 cans of coke per day comes under the limit of caffine when you're pregnant :rofl: But yes, it was decaff!


----------



## -Linn-

oh does that baby hope company have centres nation wide? could u post a link?


----------



## dt1234565

Twinmad said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> 12 June!
> 
> How do you get that lovely baby ticker????
> 
> :happydance: babe. it's so nice to have my fellow TTCer on here... u're prob thinking "Oh no, not Twinmad crazy lady again" right?... sorry babe.
> 
> So how are you feeling? any cramping, nausea, sore (.)(.)? Have you called the Dr yet to make an appointment?Click to expand...



I love crazy ladies!

Nothing! No symptoms at all really! Didnt have with DS or DD either though. Only thing is last few days belly has had a slight tender bruise type feeling and my (.)(.)'s are snug in bra, but thats it!


So happy we are all BFP! So many TTC buds in 24 hours! We must of all known!

Funny thing is I started taking Sanatogen Morther to Be this cycle! Mystic ay!


----------



## -Linn-

oh i was on a few cans of coke as well back then, surely one can a day with caffeine wont hurt? i thought coke dont have that much in it and coffee is worse.... i bet they dont sell caffeine free in the little shop around the corner :(


----------



## Serene123

I still feel like my periods coming :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

i did when i was 3+6 that feeling wore off now


----------



## Lawa

I am 3 weeks 5 days and due the 14th of June ! 


Oh my god I am scraed keep getting twinges in tummy?


----------



## -Linn-

dont be scared those twinges are normal


----------



## Twinmad

@ -Linn-, I meant babybond from the link you sent me. I'll call this afternoon to see if I can book an early scan


----------



## Serene123

I don't know whether to have an early scan...


----------



## Lawa

My left boob is cramping like hell.
Got twinges in tummy and so so tired1!!


----------



## -Linn-

Twinmad said:


> @ -Linn-, I meant babybond from the link you sent me. I'll call this afternoon to see if I can book an early scan

lol and i already searched for baby hope centres on google hoping it might be cheaper  well i will go with babybond then at least i know they are good, i just spoke to the midwife my first appointment is on 23rd october now im thinking maybei should have the scan before that?! too many questions and i POAS'd again :wacko: cause im not feeling sick anymore


----------



## Twinmad

Awww! bless you babe :awww! these are all good signs so not to worry :winkwink:

I've made a booking with baby bond for the 24th of October for an early scan so hopefully i will survive until then :rofl:

I've got the tender bruise-like feeling in my tummy too and I think that's why it's bloated...any of you know of any thing I can take to soothe it? Are we allowed painkillers as normal?


----------



## Lawa

ANd weeing every 30 mins


----------



## Twinmad

-Linn- said:


> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> @ -Linn-, I meant babybond from the link you sent me. I'll call this afternoon to see if I can book an early scan
> 
> lol and i already searched for baby hope centres on google hoping it might be cheaper  well i will go with babybond then at least i know they are good, i just spoke to the midwife my first appointment is on 23rd october now im thinking maybei should have the scan before that?! too many questions and i POAS'd again :wacko: cause im not feeling sick anymoreClick to expand...

stupid me... how does baby hopes rhymn with baby bond... i'm clearly not with it this morning, brains gone for the weekend :dohh:

the babybond is the cheapest I found at £99... all others were in the £140 - £180 region (DH wouldn't even entertain it just for my curiosity :rofl:)


----------



## Twinmad

Lawa said:


> ANd weeing every 30 mins

Spreadsheet's been updated.

Are any of you ladies having increased watery CM? I have been since morning... whyyyy :cry: All my mom could tell me was it's the hormonal changes that are causing it... how helpful mum, thanks :dohh:


----------



## -Linn-

hey hun :) 

u can take paracetamol but not ibuprofen or other anti inflamatories. I will book my scan very soon too, gotta wait for my money but u can get appointments fast there and they open at the weekends too. im pleased now i had the darkest line ever on my IC.... maybe i will feel sick once i get some housework done 

talk soon 

x


----------



## aneageraussie

ooh i love this thread... 

twinmad - count me in for water CM... and im checcking my knickers because i feel **ahem** wet..
and by watery i mean really watery... (TMI.. i know).. as for other symtomps.. nothing much except from tiredness and on and off right sore nipples... makes me worried sometimes about lack of symtomps..
i am seeing my OB on 23rd and if all goes well will be 8 weeks by then...

so for now my pregnancy is confirmed by HPT (lost the count how many of them :haha:) , and a blood test by GP.


----------



## Lawa

Right I have more CM ALl damp

And have docters appointment on Monday or is this to soon?


----------



## Serene123

I'm going to go on Monday too x


----------



## -Linn-

no not too soon, with the waiting lists they got for scans they got at the moment the sooner the better :)


----------



## Twinmad

aneageraussie said:


> ooh i love this thread...
> 
> twinmad - count me in for water CM... and im checcking my knickers because i feel **ahem** wet..
> and by watery i mean really watery... (TMI.. i know).. as for other symtomps.. nothing much except from tiredness and on and off right sore nipples... makes me worried sometimes about lack of symtomps..
> i am seeing my OB on 23rd and if all goes well will be 8 weeks by then...
> 
> so for now my pregnancy is confirmed by HPT (lost the count how many of them :haha:) , and a blood test by GP.

Spreadsheet's been updated babe... when did u have your GP blood test?

The watery CM is soooo worrying cos at first when I felt it, I honestly thought it was :af: and I ran to the loo in a complete state of panic and then it was clear and my panty liner was soaked (TMI, but hey that's why we're here right?)


----------



## Serene123

Twinmad said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> ooh i love this thread...
> 
> twinmad - count me in for water CM... and im checcking my knickers because i feel **ahem** wet..
> and by watery i mean really watery... (TMI.. i know).. as for other symtomps.. nothing much except from tiredness and on and off right sore nipples... makes me worried sometimes about lack of symtomps..
> i am seeing my OB on 23rd and if all goes well will be 8 weeks by then...
> 
> so for now my pregnancy is confirmed by HPT (lost the count how many of them :haha:) , and a blood test by GP.
> 
> Spreadsheet's been updated babe... when did u have your GP blood test?
> 
> The watery CM is soooo worrying cos at first when I felt it, I honestly thought it was :af: and I ran to the loo in a complete state of panic and then it was clear and my panty liner was soaked (TMI, but hey that's why we're here right?)Click to expand...

I'm having exactly the same!


----------



## Twinmad

@Lawa and toriaaaatrash, we've all got Dr Apps on Monday, we could compare notes afterwards.... mine's not till evening though cos I don't want to have to get time off work and raise suspicions.


----------



## Twinmad

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> Spreadsheet's been updated babe... when did u have your GP blood test?
> 
> The watery CM is soooo worrying cos at first when I felt it, I honestly thought it was :af: and I ran to the loo in a complete state of panic and then it was clear and my panty liner was soaked (TMI, but hey that's why we're here right?)
> 
> I'm having exactly the same!Click to expand...

I'm sooo glad i've got you ladies, I thought I was the only one and was beginning to think all sorts of things :dohh:


----------



## -Linn-

god yeah i keep having to check my knickers... and it will get even worse with the CM just wait a few weeks :wacko:


----------



## Twinmad

Oh No!!! Really? it'll get worse? I HATE THIS.... might have to go and buy some Adult Diapers then :rofl:


----------



## aneageraussie

i went to GP the day i got my :bfp: on 18th september .. i knw i shd have waited. but i was in a state of shock... lol... i didnt even missed my period by then.. and also got beta HCG done and it came as 101 on 11 dpo.. GP thought its on lower side but then he relaized it was 4-5 days even before AF was due and since then i have seen on HPT lines getting darker to a point way darker then control line on FRER... so i know everything is going on well...

Also , i could so relate to rushing in the loo after feeling wet... and everytime i wipe i have to clesely look at the TP .. i knw eeewwwww... :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah when i was like i dont know i think maybe 8-10 weeks it got all white creamy and it was sooo much, sorry if TMI i kept having to change my knickers and liners loads, but my midwife said its all normal and most women get it. 

i cant wait to see my midwife now my GP was useless :(


----------



## -Linn-

hahaha yeah checking tissue paper,,, arent we all sad glad im not the only one


----------



## aneageraussie

Linn - my GP is useless too.. and im all excited to see my OBs on 23rd xx


----------



## Twinmad

I know i'm going to have the same fate with my GP on Monday cos I remember calling him when I didn't think I was O'ing and all he could tell me was to come back after 18 months of TTC...I could've killed him then so i'm sure i'll kill him on Monday...look out for the news in the South East of England ladies :rofl: "GP killed by frustrated mother-to-be"

@Linn, Eageraussie, u both crack me up...checking TP... I won't admit or deny it :haha:


----------



## aneageraussie

honestly - i do and according to DH our consumption of TP have increased considerably after my :bfp:..
he thinks he is changing roll more often.. :shrug: may be i dunno...


----------



## Twinmad

same here to be honest, i've defo been consuming a lot more


----------



## Lawa

I m2.30 at the docters next monday will be the day I should have AF.

I feel sick :(

Yack


----------



## -Linn-

oh im sooo glad u are all the same with the higher consumption of TP, 
hope your GP wont be too useless on monday twinmad,, mine basically asked if we wanted to keep it and then gave me a number to ring a midwife to make an appointment and thats it, no tests no nothing. but the midwife was fab and she is actually from my home country too so it was so nice to chat to her. cant wait for my babybond scan. i might also go on 24th or 25th... yippie


----------



## aneageraussie

:growlmad: Linn - thats awful of your GP to ask if u wanna keep it.. ridiculous...


----------



## -Linn-

yeah he said so are u happy do u wanna keep it, i was like yes of course... maybe they have to ask that :( god knows maybe they wont wrefer u to a midwife then.. but i think anyone who doesnt wanna keep their baby would mention that to the GP themselves!!


----------



## Serene123

I thought all doctors didn't test after a BFP?

I'm pretty much expecting the same from my GP, thought it was normal x


----------



## -Linn-

at my old surgery i had to do another urine test, he felt my belly, took my blood pressure asked me a few questions and gave me a form a for a medical exemption certificate and also just checked if i had any questions or anything... maybe it is normal for them not to do anything... i felt like he thought i was wasting his time lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

Obviously nothing is confirmed yet as couldn&#8217;t get an appointment to see the doctor until 12th Oct (how frustrating) but going by my dates my estimated due date is 10th June and I think I am roughly 4 weeks at the so can I please be added to the list and the spreadsheet?

So far I&#8217;ve experienced a metallic taste in my mouth only for a couple of days, been having cramps, frequent trips to the loo to wee and I have had lots of wind :blush: I&#8217;ve got a little bit of spotting today which I am trying not to get concerned about as I know this is quite normal, I did a test the day before yesterday and all was well, and I&#8217;ve still been having cramps so I think it should be fine.

Congratulations to all the June ladies &#8211; here&#8217;s hoping all of our beans are sticky ones :D


----------



## lauzliddle

When I went to the docs yesterday she was quote usless aswell she asked me how I felt about the pregnancy. She didn't confirm it with a pregnancy test she did an internal exam though so she prob confirmed with my cervix. Now I am just waiting for my MW To get in contact.


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: SmileyShazza, welcome to the thread babe and CONGRATS :happydance: on your :bfp: lets hope it's a super sticky one :hugs:.... i've updated the spreadsheet babes so keep us all posted.

@lauzliddle - I think i've decided that it is normal that the GPs are useless so lets hope the MW are different. (I really hope so cos if my mom is anything to go by then i'm done for) maybe it's cos i'm not paying her :rofl: I bet she's secretly all excited but doesn't want to show it cos it'll only encourage my obsessiveness :rofl: babes, any other symptoms apart from being tired?


----------



## -Linn-

my midwife said they dont usually do booking in appointments til 9 weeks but i got her to do it on the 23rd for me now :) i cant believe all this waiting... u must be so glad u got that scan booked... only (being sarcastic) 22 days to go for you... I hope i will get my appointment soon too. im not really feeling very sick today... im so paranoid. but i must not POAS again :wacko:


----------



## Twinmad

no babe you must not POAS again...stay away from the bathroom cupboards :growlmad:

22 full days :cry: :cry: I don't think I can survive that long babes. Is your app on the 23rd for a scan or just a MW app?


----------



## Serene123

I've just bought two digitals....... :blush:


----------



## aneageraussie

i POASed from 11dpo - 20 dpo.. honest.. and then today im 25 dpo and i havnt POASed for 5 days... :thumbup:..


----------



## -Linn-

oh toria i bought 2 of those as well  already took on the other one is for next week.... 

Twinmad...hmmm staying away from the cupboard well i will but my sticks are on the toilet itself along with some cups so what can i possibly do? even my 2 year old knows what cups are for :rofl:


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> oh toria i bought 2 of those as well  already took on the other one is for next week....
> 
> Twinmad...hmmm staying away from the cupboard well i will but my sticks are on the toilet itself along with some cups so what can i possibly do? even my 2 year old knows what cups are for :rofl:

Hi linn, how was your digi?


----------



## Twinmad

-Linn- said:


> oh toria i bought 2 of those as well  already took on the other one is for next week....
> 
> Twinmad...hmmm staying away from the cupboard well i will but my sticks are on the toilet itself along with some cups so what can i possibly do? even my 2 year old knows what cups are for :rofl:

:rofl: your 2 year old :rofl: Knock yourself out then, i'm prob just jealous that I have no more sticks to pee on :nope: I had 17 in total and used them all up :nope:


----------



## -Linn-

the digi said 2-3 weeks i wanna take the other one already lol... well my 2 year old said: mummy wee wee cup... i was :rofl: when she said that as she said it when she saw one of those somewhere else! 

Kailm how are you today? Did u got back to work?


----------



## VOverseas

Hey all,

I just visited the Early Pregnancy Unit (I work at a hospital) to talk about my spotting (tan color) and cramps. She said it was likely implantation spotting and normal, but to keep an eye on it. I am worried, but I know that if this one isn't meant to be, there will be others. 

It is always nice to see other list those symptoms and go on to have normal pregnancies.


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> the digi said 2-3 weeks i wanna take the other one already lol... well my 2 year old said: mummy wee wee cup... i was :rofl: when she said that as she said it when she saw one of those somewhere else!
> 
> Kailm how are you today? Did u got back to work?

2-3 weeks yay for you! i think you've poas enough now! bless her! 
I have slept mst the morning so no, but i am feeling brighter now!


----------



## -Linn-

you are lucky u can sleep, bang on time at 8 o'clock my daughter calls mummy mummy breakfast! glad u are feeling better... i got a bit stressed today as im only feeling a little bit sick lol... but its better now.


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> you are lucky u can sleep, bang on time at 8 o'clock my daughter calls mummy mummy breakfast! glad u are feeling better... i got a bit stressed today as im only feeling a little bit sick lol... but its better now.

Don't stress about lack of morning sickness, it will come and go! your doing just fine!


----------



## -Linn-

VOverseas said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just visited the Early Pregnancy Unit (I work at a hospital) to talk about my spotting (tan color) and cramps. She said it was likely implantation spotting and normal, but to keep an eye on it. I am worried, but I know that if this one isn't meant to be, there will be others.
> 
> It is always nice to see other list those symptoms and go on to have normal pregnancies.

I hope you will be just fine, it is common to spot, but understandably it is worrying. 

fx


----------



## Beltane

Hi there :hi:

So happy to be here! :happydance:

My EDD is June 3rd! 

Can't wait to meet all of you if I don't already know you!


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> you are lucky u can sleep, bang on time at 8 o'clock my daughter calls mummy mummy breakfast! glad u are feeling better... i got a bit stressed today as im only feeling a little bit sick lol... but its better now.
> 
> Don't stress about lack of morning sickness, it will come and go! your doing just fine!Click to expand...

thank u, i bet i get no sicknes because im eating so much lol


----------



## -Linn-

Beltane said:


> Hi there :hi:
> 
> So happy to be here! :happydance:
> 
> My EDD is June 3rd!
> 
> Can't wait to meet all of you if I don't already know you!

Hi there :) 

did u have a look at the spreadsheet? there is some info on all us... 

Loads of sticky :dust: for you


----------



## Tara123006

Hiii everyone :) I just got my BFP today (even though I had a faint positive on the 28th) I just wanted to say Hi, and wish everyone a H&H 9 months. I am so excited! I just hope this baby sticks. I've only been pregnant one other time (with my now 2 yr old) and this one already feels so different!


----------



## Tara123006

OH! and my EDD is June 6th.


----------



## Tara123006

Linn- what is this spreadsheet you are talking about?


----------



## -Linn-

it is in Twinmads siggy, it's got all our appointments and symptoms etc in it


----------



## -Linn-

Twinmad I saw in the spreadsheet you got your date for the 12 week scan, is that with the NHS or another private one?


----------



## Drazic<3

Love the spreadsheet twinmad sweety, thank you! :hugs:

My first appointment was 25th September, and my first midwife appointment will be 28th October. Symptoms wise, I have nausea, stretching niggles, tiredness and dizziness. As well as being hungry all the time! 


:hugs: to all


----------



## VOverseas

Great spreadsheet!


----------



## Twinmad

hey ladies, thanks.... i think the spreadsheet is all updated now so pls keep your updates coming.

@Linn, the 12 wks scan is the NHS scan... apparently that's what the reception at the GP said i'd get but it'd be confirmed on Monday, I clearly can't wait till then so i'll have the private one at 8wks

:hi: Beltane and Tara :happydance: for your :bfp:s... Beltane and you thought you were out for the month just cos you were late....well i'm glad the :witch: never showed babe and I hope this is a sticky one... u too Tara. Have you told your DD she'll be a big sister yet?

:hi: Drazic<3, i'm so glad you're here babes.... i wish Jefner, WelshRose and the other could join us too :nope:

Are any of you ladies able to sleep on your tummy still? Random question I know but I can't :cry: and it was my most comfortable sleeping position...


----------



## Melsue129

Wow - so many newbies!!! Congrats on all of your :bfp:s.... 

Well I went this morning for a transvaginal ultrasound and now am waiting for the results... They've been keeping an eye on my HCG levels and sent me for an ultrasound because Ive been getting sharp pain in my lower left abdomen like really low almost to my "va-ja-ja"... So HD came with me and the ultrasound lady couldnt tell us much other than it looks like there "could" be a sack in my uterus but that doesnt mean there couldnt be another one else where... But also made it a point to say I couldnt even tell you if its a normal Gestational sack.... So I just called the office to have someone call me back with the results... Still feeling little bit of pain in my left side... uuuugh... I hope everything is okay... Blah...... 

Love the spreadsheet Twinmad.... oh and love your puppy - how old? Yellow Lab?? my DH and I love dogs I have a White German Shepard her names Cheyenne and she our lil baby right now so sweet!!! I'll have to put some pics up on my profile.... LOL.. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!! and Thanks to all you gals keeping this thread going, its great to have woman that are going thru the same thing as you are, so early in the game..... :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

What the heck did she mean "Could Be"? She better watch it or we'll clamped down on her as we have been the GPs :haha:

Seriously though, I really hope all is well babe and i'm keeping everything crossed for the results :hugs:

Awww! My DH wants a German Shepherd really badly so that's going to be out next one... right now we've got a 3 month old yellow lab who is just adorable and "sometimes" well-behaved and we call him Tiki from our honeymoon in Tahiti (sobs)


----------



## Melsue129

Exactly I was like "what the hell" uuuugh.... Thanks!!! Im hoping for the best... Im tired of worrying but Im thinking this is just the beginning of the worrying when having a child and Im sure it wont end until the day I die..... Oh boy - God help me... :wacko:

We love our German Shepherd - she is awesome and soooo smart... We have about 20 toys and we named them all, we can name them and she will come back with the right one... too funny... She needs to run alot though, they have lots of energy and love to "work" so anything you do even games in the house makes them feel like they are working, its so cute... She herds my lil neice that comes over and crawls all over the place - she'll be crawling one way and Chey will run around her to the other side and try to herd her back the other way hilarious.... You'd love a German Shepherd - good luck with your Lab too -very cute - I had a black lab and she lived until she was 18... We loved her!


----------



## Heather M

Twinmad- awesome for the spreadsheet...
Still early for me yet but a couple of symptoms- loads of cloudy CM (feel like my period comes or I've peed my pants), a lot of cramping but not severe, just aching (feels like stretching) with the occasional twinge, lower backache...sore sides of boobs and into armpits but that's subsided today!
and COMPLETELY exhausted...almost fell asleep in both of my classes yesterday which is unusual for me.

Now just waiting for the MW that my sister used to call me and let me know if they've still got space for June! If so, expecting first appointment next week!


----------



## Heather M

I'm finding it hard to sleep in ANY position right now...I ended up on the couch two nights ago 'cause the bed was just not doing it for me. Then i was able to sleep as I had the TV to distract me and fell asleep ;)


----------



## Lawa

I feel like I have been hit by a bus so exhausted its unbelivable!


----------



## -Linn-

twinmad - i also cant sleep on my tummy anymore, i need to pee then straight away and my boobs hurt too... not been getting too much sleep but hopefully it will get better soon. 

i love german shepherds... good choice!

Melsue - good luck that everyting is fine :)


----------



## Lawa

Im tired and have a sore troat :(

Feel rubbish


----------



## -Linn-

bless you, hope u feel better soon, im soooo tired as well, and i just slept for 2 hours :(


----------



## Drazic<3

@twinmad me too sweety, but they will join us soon!

Feel rough today, full of a cold and terrifying crampy pains. Gosh, this pregnancy melarky is stressful :cry:


----------



## Melsue129

Hey Congrats Lawa!!!

Okay ladies just spk to the nurse, so far so good - gestational sac is in the uterus, :wohoo: They looked everywhere else too nothing else showing up... I explained about the sharp pain and she said they looked for ovarian cysts and none of those either... :thumbup: so she said to worry if I start bleeding... Next ultrasound in 2 weeks to see if there is a heartbeat.. So I feel better.... Yay!

Ive been totally exhausted too... Its like wanting to do stuff when I get home and then getting there and I cant bring myself to actually do the stuff... LOL... Dont know if it makes any sense.. I dont know how the gals do it when they are prego and already have a child or a toddler running around.... :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

Melsue129 said:


> Hey Congrats Lawa!!!
> 
> Okay ladies just spk to the nurse, so far so good - gestational sac is in the uterus, :wohoo: They looked everywhere else too nothing else showing up... I explained about the sharp pain and she said they looked for ovarian cysts and none of those either... :thumbup: so she said to worry if I start bleeding... Next ultrasound in 2 weeks to see if there is a heartbeat.. So I feel better.... Yay!
> 
> Ive been totally exhausted too... Its like wanting to do stuff when I get home and then getting there and I cant bring myself to actually do the stuff... LOL... Dont know if it makes any sense.. I dont know how the gals do it when they are prego and already have a child or a toddler running around.... :wacko:

thats good news that they saw the sac in the uterus :)


----------



## teal

Just wanted to say congrats to all you ladies expecting June babies! xx


----------



## seattlemama

Hello ladies! Just found out Im pregnant with #2!! Hurray!! My due date as of now is June 10th but might change once I see the doc:)


----------



## EGGY#3

Hello Ladies and congratulations! This is soo exciting! Can you add me for June 7th too please!:happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Welcome and congrats Seattlemama and EGGY - i think i looked at your tests in the gallery. 

To a happy and healthy 9 months :) There seems to be a few of us due on the 7th :)


----------



## Tara123006

Twinmad- I haven't told her just yet. She just turned 2 on Sept. 13th, so I don't think she fully understands. I bought her Dora the Explorer (The Big Sister) DVD, so she has been watching it, and I think after awhile of seeing that she will understand :) lol She relates everything to dora, spongebob, and wubbzy! All I have asked her is if she wants a baby brother or sister and she pretty much acts like I didn't say anything! lol


----------



## Tara123006

@Twinmad - Here are my only symptoms as of now....tinnnny bit of nausea (sitting down cures it), Cramping, Increased yellow cm, Sore boobs, Bloating, Increased appetite (surprisingly), and fatigue. I just made my first OB appt! It's Oct. 29th @ 2pm!

To everyone: When you had your first Dr. appt did they just confirm the pregnancy by making you take a test or did they do anything different? Since we are a military family, I know we have to prove we are preggo and the first appt is just confirming the pregnancy. Is that the same for everyone?


----------



## Lawa

Morning Guys,

How is everyone?

I feel like POO lmao Got mega sore throat today nad stuffed up nose :(

Now question I poas today and my BFP is only V slightlghty darker than Yesterdays.

When will i get two strong lines?


----------



## -Linn-

Tara - my doctor just took my word for it and referred me to the midwifes, I got my first midwife appointment on 23rd October. Will probably go for an early private scan at the weekend 24/25 October. As here u dont normally get a scan til you are 12 weeks. 

Lawa - I'm still POASing I had a good strong line on FRER at 14 dpo, thats what u are today. What are u testing with? It took an age until I had a good line on an IC but even on those I get dark lines now. 

xx


----------



## Serene123

Did a digi! :yipee: In the pregnancy test gallery :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

Thats fab but after you have been so sick yesterday of course it would be positive :) How are u feeling today?


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Congrats June Mummys! x


----------



## Serene123

Honestly? I'm still so far over the moon the fact all I can eat is digestives and I've had little - no sleep, really isn't bothering me! :cloud9:

How are you all feeling girls? Anyone else "suffering?" :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

im feeling a little sick too and getting no sleep but also so over the moon - bring on the symptoms :)


----------



## Tara123006

Linn- I made my first appt today, and I don't think it's just to confirm the pregnancy, so I'm pretty excited about that!! :) Hopefully they will do an ultrasound to check on things.


----------



## -Linn-

Tara123006 said:


> Linn- I made my first appt today, and I don't think it's just to confirm the pregnancy, so I'm pretty excited about that!! :) Hopefully they will do an ultrasound to check on things.

good luck with the appointment they wont be able to see anything on ultrasound so early on.... this is worse than the 2ww lol


----------



## Serene123

Only 252 days to go................... ONLY?


----------



## Tara123006

Hmmm...with my first born I went to the OB to get an U/S at 6wks to rule out ectopic. It was a vaginal u/s, but i'm okay with that as long as I can see that baby!


----------



## -Linn-

Tara - yeah at 6 weeks you can often see baby already :) I cant wait to see mine I would have to wait another 9-10 weeks so I will go private in 3 weeks which is long enough. 

Toria - I thought that too the word ONLY doesnt work with another 200+ days


----------



## Serene123

I had a scan at 6 weeks with Caitlyn and nothing was there :dohh:


Do private ultrasound places have transvaginal ultrasound equiptment? I have a flabby belly from Caitlyn I don't think I'd be able to get a belly scan early, but I want a private early scan?


----------



## lewiepud08

hi girlies please can i join?? ive just got my :bfp: this morning EDD 10th June

so scared but also so excited!!!!!!!

i had some slight spotting discharge last monday which has got me worried, but nothing since, i presume it was implantation spotting, ive never had it before, 

look forward to getting to know you all and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :D :D xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I had a scan at 6 weeks with Caitlyn and nothing was there :dohh:
> 
> 
> Do private ultrasound places have transvaginal ultrasound equiptment? I have a flabby belly from Caitlyn I don't think I'd be able to get a belly scan early, but I want a private early scan?

babybond will scan internally for the early ultrasound, i rang and asked, they can see so much more like that... https://www.babybond.com you can check if they got a centre near you.... I had 3 scans there with myl ittle girl and it was fab!


----------



## -Linn-

Hey and welcome Lewiepud08 

Congrats and to a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Serene123

Oh my God, I've just realised this baby has to come out :shock:

Congratulations Lewiepud08 x


----------



## -Linn-

hahaha it wont come out for a while yet


----------



## Serene123

It's going to go so fast though!


----------



## -Linn-

i hope it will... im so impatient to have a scan done but once i've seen baby it will probably go faster :) i waited so long for this i just cant wait :wacko:


----------



## Serene123

I'm feeling pretty patient right now, I'm sure I won't stay patient though!


----------



## -Linn-

I bet not, by the way I saw your other thread yesterday... about your sister not wanting you tell, have u decided what u are gonna do yet?.. I don't see why you should wait and I really dont think its selfish of you wanting to tell people.. :)


----------



## Serene123

I think I'll wait a little while. It isn't that I want to tell them right now, I'm just not waiting untill after Christmas. I'll give her untill I'm 10ish weeks, then I'm going to have to be "selfish" :lol:


----------



## Tara123006

Hi Lewiepud08!! :) Congrats, and it sounds like IB! 

Toria, was your 6 wk scan vaginal or a normal belly u/s? Just wondering :) I know they saw my little one at 6 wks, but we had to wait another week to see the heartbeat. That was one stressful week!


----------



## Serene123

Vaginal, they said my dates were probably wrong, so I went back in 2 weeks, and they said I was measuring 7 weeks, then I went back 2 days later with bleeding and they said I was measuring 8 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

Toria - well thats nice of you to wait now anyway :) but even if u didnt i wouldnt say its selfish at all. 

Tara i think all early scans should be internal they cant see much otherwise. i will have an internal one at 8 weeks.. cant wait :)


----------



## Tara123006

Holy cow! How awesome is that though! Your little girl is precious!


----------



## Serene123

I've told loads of people already, I'm just not allowed to tell my Nana and Grandad before she does, but, I have loads of that side of my family on my Facebook friends, and I wanted to tell my Nana and Grandad before someone wrote it on my Facebook and another family member told them for me?


----------



## Tara123006

lol that's what i figured, linn! I was just wondering bc she said they couldn't see the baby...I didn't know that it was possible to not catch the baby on an internal scan at 6 wks...I'm clueless there. :) I am moving back home in December though, and I'm so excited because my mother is a labor/delivery nurse and I can do u/s alllll the time! yay!


----------



## Tara123006

Well, except NOT all the time...because that wouldn't be very good for the baby! derrrr.

Toria- why does she want you to wait?


----------



## Serene123

Tara123006 said:


> Well, except NOT all the time...because that wouldn't be very good for the baby! derrrr.
> 
> Toria- why does she want you to wait?

My sisters 18, and 10 weeks pregnant with her first. She's so scared of telling my Nana and Grandad she's pregnant and is putting it off. That's fair enough, I was scared to tell them when I was pregnant with my first too. However her and my mum have decided I'm selfish if I tell anyone before my sister has told my Nana and Grandad. I don't feel it's selfish for me to want to tell people my news. I'm very excited and as I want my friends to know, I need to tell my Nana and Grandad as if I don't someone else will if I tell my friends and one of them "accidently" writes it on my Facebook.

Does that make sense? I don't want to have to worry that people are going to find out. I'm not ashamed and I'm not afraid of people knowing. I would very much like to shout it from the roof tops!


----------



## Tara123006

I don't think it's selfish at all. I was scared to tell my parents the first time around, but for what reason? I was married and living in Hawaii with my husband. It's just best to come out and let them know. Is she scared of them being upset? Maybe you can get her to finally come out because if she doesn't..the stress and worrying about what they will think could be harmful! It's never good to stress during pregnancy...maybe you can tell her that and she'll tell them! lol


----------



## -Linn-

I understand that with facebook, but really if they wont take her news well they wont take it well at any time so she might as well get it over with... I hope your sister will tell them soon so you can share your excitement with everyone :) 

good luck 

tara OMG you are os lucky your mum is a delivery nurse and u can loads of ultrasounds, i have to pay loads for the extra ones i want... so jealous!


----------



## -Linn-

aaaaah im going to buy more digis today, why cant i stop POAS??? :wacko:


----------



## Tara123006

lol you know you're preggo, so why are you still testing? that's funny. i have 2 digi's left...want me to send them to you? hahhaa


----------



## Lawa

I am 12dpo today and been testing on a FRER it is a visible line you not as strong as the control.

I feel rubbish today.

Got a sore throat and runny nose and I am sooo hungrey.

Not sleeping at all and so unsettled!!


----------



## -Linn-

Tara123006 said:


> lol you know you're preggo, so why are you still testing? that's funny. i have 2 digi's left...want me to send them to you? hahhaa

i want the digis with the conception indicator, im just paranoid, i waited for so long, i keep getting worried that things are not ok, so i wanna see that 2-3 weeks and then 3+ next week. everytime i dont feel sick anymore i start to wonder if things are ok... paranoid. thx for the offer. i will buy those 2 today and then no more I promise... i will be a lot more relaxed after my scan :)

oh i wish i could have scans arranged by my mum


----------



## Tara123006

lol well, i'm in hawaii right now...my mom is WAY over in the states, so i won't be getting those scans until December :/ There is a pregnancy test that tells you how many weeks you are? I'm so lost! lol


----------



## Serene123

Yeah we have a pregnancy test that tells us how far gone we "probably" are! :rofl:


----------



## Tara123006

that's awesome!!! :)


----------



## dt1234565

Sue you may be able to order it over the net?

Its a clearblue digital with conception indicator however it only does to 3+ since conception so up to 5 weeks so you are nearly over that now. xxx


----------



## Tara123006

ohhhh ok!


----------



## dt1234565

And i didnt mean to call you sue that was a typo! should of said sure!


----------



## vickie83

Going by my own dates I should be due around the 8th June. Seen GP yesterday and she wants me to repeat the test next week as it's still so early (what, like I'm not paranoid enough?!:dohh:) 
Symptoms so far include a period pain cramping feeling, brown spotting when I wipe, nausea, extreme tiredness, headaches and a little pot belly!! :shy:


----------



## lili24

Hi ladies, here's some info from me for the lovely spreadsheet!

1st Drs appointment was 2nd Oct (5 weeks)
1st midwife appointment 29th Oct (9 weeks)

Symptoms include heartburn, nausea, cramps/twinges, and lots of thin creamy cm.

Yay!! xx


----------



## -Linn-

i bought and did the test, it was all fine lol... i must not POAS anymore :wacko:


----------



## Serene123

I'm finding it hard to believe too, Linn!

I don't think I'll believe it's not a chemical untill next week when I see 2-3 or 3+


----------



## -Linn-

im glad im not the only one, i wish i could fast forward time, with my DD i only tested when i was 30DPO lol and i was already 6 and half weeks gone then so the wait seemed a bit shorter, now i feel like i havent even got there yet but will try to chill out more about it. did you have to wait long for your BFP?


----------



## Melsue129

Morning ladies.... Hope everyone is doing well.... I did 5 tests to keep confirming my :bfp: you just get so worried at the very beginning... We just have to chill and have some faith I guess.. Keep busy somehow... I cant wait for 12 weeks or even 10 for that matter so I can start telling people and feel better about the miscarriage rate decreasing ya know.... Ah the damn waits that we have to go thru - TTC and now this... Blah....


----------



## grumpygal76

tell me about it im bursting to tell everyone.


----------



## -Linn-

yeah it's all just waiting waiting waiting, im also dying to tell everyone but want to wait until i saw something on a scan first :) apart from that im fine, all the usual symptoms... i hope i will relax more soon, i need more sleep :wacko:


----------



## Melsue129

Linn so funny, I took a ton of tests every other day, ect... just to make sure I was still prego... Its to not worry so much... 
Toria I know how you feel I want to shout it off of roof tops too.. But I guess I am holding myself back, I jsut dont want to feel like I give myself a bad omen too soon... Blah, all this worring sucks big donkey balls...
Tara - so lucky to be living in Hawai - jealous oh and about your mom being a labor and delivery nurse what the heck, I want one of those too!!!!! 

Hope eveyrone else is doing good today.... No other sypmtoms for me other than exhaustion, increased appetite and crampies here and there..... I guess thats good for now.... Have a good day.....


----------



## Tara123006

Melsue129 said:


> Linn so funny, I took a ton of tests every other day, ect... just to make sure I was still prego... Its to not worry so much...
> Toria I know how you feel I want to shout it off of roof tops too.. But I guess I am holding myself back, I jsut dont want to feel like I give myself a bad omen too soon... Blah, all this worring sucks big donkey balls...
> Tara - so lucky to be living in Hawai - jealous oh and about your mom being a labor and delivery nurse what the heck, I want one of those too!!!!!
> 
> Hope eveyrone else is doing good today.... No other sypmtoms for me other than exhaustion, increased appetite and crampies here and there..... I guess thats good for now.... Have a good day.....

Where are you from? :) Hawaii is a great place, but I can tell you this...I am ready to go back home to the states! lol I am terrified of flying though, so that makes me a bit nervous, and it's esp. hard with a 2 yr. old!! And about my mom...she's been a L/D nurse for 25 years, and she's amazing. :) I am so lucky to have her...she also delivered my first born. Nothing's better than knowing that your mom is taking care of you because you know she would never let anything happen! It made the experience so much better for me. And my little one was born early (a month 1/2) I was hospitilized for 2 wks bc of leaking before I had her. Longest 2 wks of my life! But thank goodness i knew all the nurses/doctors personally, and it was great!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,
Got my +3 on a digi today so have promised myself I will NOT be POAS anymore! Tempting as it is, what I really want is a test to tell me everything is fine and they don't exist - so just got to wish and dream through to my midwife exam on 28th October. (wishful thinking!) On an IC I now get a line before the wee is halfway up the stick! Neeeed to stop! :rofl:

It's terrifying though isn't it? I have a weird pain today like the babs is biting me :dohh: but I'm trying to be calm. It probably something to do with the fact I'm full of a cold. Can't wait to tell people either, just want to be at least 10 weeks. Feels like AGES away!


----------



## Tara123006

dt1234565 said:


> And i didnt mean to call you sue that was a typo! should of said sure!

hahaha i actually looked around to see if there was a sue! lol then i was like...idk i think she's talking to me! i'll be sue...it's cool :) hahah


----------



## rensben

Twinmad said:


> Ok ladies, the spreadsheet is almost complete, I really hope you'll like it. I'll add the link to my signature so you can all perhaps do the same and access it... Just putting the finishing touches so bare with me.
> 
> @-Linn-, love the website babe, i'm seriously looking into it. I had NO idea so i'm now extremely excited at the possibilities :haha: i'm still obsessive, this is crazy cos I thought it'd stop after the TTC phase was over but clearly not :haha:
> 
> @Ria-Rose, tell me about it babe, this trimester seems to be like watching paint dry ARRRRGGGHHHHH :growlmad: Can't wait for WEEK 12 :nope:
> 
> :hi: mummy2010 and Heather M, welcome to the fold, let's have your symptoms babes (for the spreadsheet)
> 
> :hi: VOverseas, sooooo glad you're here with us babe and we've got the same EDD :yipee: it's a relief to be over with the POAS, charting, OPKs, etc... let's pray they are sticky beans :hugs:
> 
> @rensben, how are you having your hcg levels tracked babe? my mom's a midwife and the MOST unhelpful one too (wonder what I was thinking announcing to her) but I asked and she said only if i've had IUI or IVF :nope:
> 
> Off to take my lovely Andrex Puppy for a walk so i'll be back with the June Baby Mummy's spreadsheet in about an hour
> 
> :hug:

Hi there,

Sorry, i didn't respond sooner. I just saw this! They are tracking my mc because I had a mc a few months ago. I've also got a great doctor. I'm also living in France and perhaps it's easier here. In fact, I think you just have to ask. I'm even having a scan done at 6 weeks to make sure everything is progressing. If it so happens that something is going wrong I want to know about it as soon as possible!


----------



## Cobo76

Hello ladies!

It feels a little weird coming into the first trimester territory. I got my BFP yesterday and it still feels like a dream. I am due June 14. I dont think my husband believes its true yet. He thinks the line on the FRER should be as dark as the control line. Lol. 

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy nine months! :flower:


----------



## dt1234565

Cobo76 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> It feels a little weird coming into the first trimester territory. I got my BFP yesterday and it still feels like a dream. I am due June 14. I dont think my husband believes its true yet. He thinks the line on the FRER should be as dark as the control line. Lol.
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy and healthy nine months! :flower:

Same as mine!!!!!!!!!!! The clearblue soon told him!


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats and welcome to frist tri Cobo :) 

Anybody having difficulties fitting in there trousers? I'm so bloated I hardly fit in any of them today... obviously i don't have a bump but I didnt expect to have to get my bigger trousers out already :wacko: 

I'm a lot more relaxed again now as I'm feeling really really sick again.... 

how is everybody else?


----------



## Drazic<3

Linn, me too! Can't blame it on the bump yet either! Feel so crappy today, but I am full of a cold. 

Hugs? 
:hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Hey guys!

Well what a day! 

I have a stinking cold and feel rubbish.

Got loads of CM and Cramps twinges. Nausea this afternoon and fatigue! 

But the worst of it all I cant sleep only had 4 hours last ngiht I cant seem to settle to anything! Oh and bloating is awful nothing goes round me :(


----------



## -Linn-

I hope you ladies who have a cold feel better soon :) :hugs: 

I swear I look already like im 3 months pregnant.... hmmm might have to do with permanently feeling I could eat a horse lol.... 
can't wait soon we will be able to share bump pix and scan pix, I hope first tri will go fast!


----------



## Lawa

Even worse my OH is away keep crying lol could do with a hug :D 

I lok 3 months PG if bloating doesnt go down soon will have to get some Maternity trousers I swear


----------



## vickie83

I'm another bloater, I've had to dig out my jeans that are a size too big usually :o:shy:
I dread to think what size wedding dress I'm going to have to get! :dohh:


----------



## -Linn-

I have also had to get bigger trousers out today, none of my usual ones would fit me... wonder where that is going... thankfully I already got loads and loads of maternity clothes here. 

Lawa - hope you won't cry so much :hugs:


----------



## Tara123006

Lawa- where is you hubby? Mine has been gone for a week so far, and he still has another week to go before he comes home! It stinks...I had to tell him over the phone that we were expecting! 

I'm feeling bloated, too which is not normal for me! I am always feeling hungry! Last pregnancy I was always feeling too sick to eat...we'll see if that changes!!


----------



## -Linn-

thats a long time without your hubby, you must be glad you are moving back to the states soon where you got your family :) 
I will get my maternity clothes out soon, it's unbelievable!


----------



## Heather M

Hey ladies!!
I don't feel too too bloated but I'm having trouble fitting into my jeans...I'll put them on and feel fine but by the end of the day I'm so uncomfortable and feel they're digging into me so right away I change into my nice loungers my MIL got me! hilarious...I'm also having some pain in my left hip and groin area which is weird...


----------



## Serene123

My jeans are tight, but then I'm quite overweight from Caitlyn. It will be quite strange seeing how different an overweight pregnancy is to the one I had last time! I assume I will feel things later, and not see the body parts so clearly?


----------



## Wish4another

Hey guys!
Can i join in?!!!
Massive congratulations to you all!
Just found out I'm pregnant and due 10th June.
I love all the tickers! How do i get one?


----------



## Heather M

Congrats Wish4another!!!
I love that people are just finding out now and I'm still waiting for people who are closer to my EDD of June 16th! Makes me a little antsy though as it's still so early for me...
There should be a thread about updating tickers which will give you all the info :)


----------



## Tara123006

Hey Linn. Yeah...i'm excited, but my hubby will still be here, so it will still be very hard.


----------



## -Linn-

oh thats hard if your hubby will not be with you, is he joining you later?

Wish4another - welcome and congrats on your BFP :happydance:


----------



## aneageraussie

hello ladies

congrats to the newbies who got :bfp:

as for bloating - i agree with most of you... i too look atleast 3 months pregnant and yesterday could not fit in one of my jeans... i mean i was able to fit in but then it was too uncomfortable for me after 10 mins so i took it off .. going shopping today to get something comfortable...lol


----------



## Lawa

Het my OH is a scout leader so he is on scout camp doing a cooking and camping comp (Find it quite amusing he really isnt gorden ramsey)

I told him friday morn and he had to go in the evening!

But Hey Ho!

I am goingto buy something for my fat boy today! 

I am getting pains in groins as well! and occasional waves of sickness :/


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Wow!!! Congrats on all the new :bfp:s... here's cyber :wine: to a H&H 9 months (the spreadsheet for the June mummies has been updated and can be accessed at the bottom of my sigi ladies.

I can't believe how much i've had to catch up on just cos I didn't log on yesterday... Wow!!

@ Melsue - Great news babe!!! I'm glad the sac was in the right place and nothing else was out of place... :hugs:

@ Drazic, Lawa - Bless you babes :awww: I hope the cold subsides soon...have a warm cup of tea and stay in bed all day :hugs:

@ Tara - bless your DD and her Dora big sister, I can just picture it cos my little niece was exactly like that with her little brother :awww:

@ Linn, toria - step away from the test sticks ladies, YOU ARE PREGGERS ALREADY :rofl: :haha:

@ Grumpygal and Melsue - talking about telling people, it's a nightmare that I agreed to keeping shtum!!!.... I'm at the point of screaming at the top of my lungs sometimes.. I'M PREGNANT!!!!

I completely agree with the whole feeling 12wks preggers, i've now resorted to wearing oversized tankinis and leggings just to hide my pot belly Arrrrgggghhhh!!

As to the reason I was MIA yesteray, I had to take my cousin who is completely unaware that i'm pregnant or that we had even been TTCing shopping for her wedding dress in London, she's getting married in April. I drove, walked, got on the tube, etc from 8.00am till 6.30pm yesterday and I was soooo tired but had to suck it up and carry on because she had no idea what I was going through. We even got to the wedding show in Earls Court at 4.00pm and she was determined to walk around the entire show ground (talk about bridezilla)... the moment I dropped her off at home at 6.30pm and started the 1.5 hr drive back to mie, I broke down in tears from the exhaustion and the fact that I was having absolutely excrutiating cramps in my tummy... My poor DH did not have a clue how to welcome me home cos I was hysterical so I jumped in the shower and was fast asleep until this morning... what a day, I don't think I can handle any more days like that EVER again....

Sorry for the rant ladies, but I thought you'd understand


----------



## Serene123

Twin, could you add which number baby it is to the chart? Like Baby1, Baby2, I would be interested in who else is on their second baby? x


----------



## Twinmad

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Twin, could you add which number baby it is to the chart? Like Baby1, Baby2, I would be interested in who else is on their second baby? x

Yes ma'am..... give me a moment


----------



## Lawa

Twinmad you poor thing!

I wish I could stay in bed but been awake since 5.30!!!!


----------



## Serene123

Twinmad said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> Twin, could you add which number baby it is to the chart? Like Baby1, Baby2, I would be interested in who else is on their second baby? x
> 
> Yes ma'am..... give me a momentClick to expand...

Thank you x


----------



## Twinmad

Lawa said:


> Twinmad you poor thing!
> 
> I wish I could stay in bed but been awake since 5.30!!!!

Why are you up so early babe? Can't find a comfy position?


----------



## Serene123

I've been waking up all night, I think it's adreneline!


----------



## -Linn-

wow twinmad that sounds like a very long day u had! 

for me this is baby number 2...


----------



## -Linn-

think u are right toria, i keep waking up as well, and in the morning when DD wakes up I could sleep for a few more hours :wacko:


----------



## Serene123

I had a dream that someone told me I'm not really pregnant untill my digi says 3+ :rofl:


----------



## Twinmad

@ Linn, I knew that already babe... spreadsheet has been updated. Thanks babe, it WAS a very long day and the irony of it was that I was just all emotional for no real reason... is that was pregnancy does? :rofl: i've been laughing at myself today.


----------



## -Linn-

:rofl: now that is funny, hahaha too much testing i think i cant wait for my digi to say 3+ weeks


----------



## Serene123

I'm obsessed! The fact I have a digi in my draw isn't helping one little bit. I'm going to do it next weekend!


----------



## -Linn-

oh i have been getting emotional too, last night my daughter came and cuddled up with me and i cried it was so nice and she said "mummy no no cry".... hormones... i think it will get even worse.... nearly 5 weeks tomorrow so "only" another 3 weeks til scan day :)


----------



## -Linn-

im obsessed too OH told me to stop p!ssing money away :blush:


----------



## Serene123

Mine can't complain untill he stops pissing money away on model cars :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

oh yeah right he does that as well... so much more expensive than tests :haha:


----------



## Serene123

I know, but if it's a _limited edition_ car that makes it alright. I should start asking if I can buy a limited edition pregnancy test!


----------



## -Linn-

you are so funny.... limited edition pregnancy tests, id like to buy one of those :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

someone has given me one of those intelligender tests for free and you should have seen the look i got, im determined to do it, it's just a bit of fun.... how can men just go about their day to day business? im obsessed...


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Lets invent them, then we can have them free!


----------



## Serene123

-Linn- said:


> someone has given me one of those intelligender tests for free and you should have seen the look i got, im determined to do it, it's just a bit of fun.... how can men just go about their day to day business? im obsessed...

:rofl: They don't work. Loads of girls on here did them when I was pregnant with Caitlyn, I think one was right!


----------



## -Linn-

what a fab idea, maybe we can even make some money out of it :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah i heard they dont work but it was given to me now... so i will do just for fun... :)


----------



## Lawa

Just waking up every few hours and having trouble getting comfy doing my nut in!

But dont think this cold is helping!


----------



## -Linn-

bless you.... if its any consolation I haven't been sleeping either hope you feel better soon 

xx


----------



## Serene123

"What are you going to do if it's twins?"

"I don't know.. Probably sell one to gypsies" :rofl: How do you answer that question? There's nothing you can do!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah who asked that? i'd loooove twins :)


----------



## Serene123

Everyone has said the same thing to me. The thought of twins is so daunting but they're still your babies!


----------



## -Linn-

yes they are :) id be so happy if i was having twins... maybe my wallet wouldnt be, but i love twins :)


----------



## vickie83

OMG OH keeps telling me I'm going to have triplets :o coz my brother has twins and I keep saying I only want 1 at a time lol. Can you imagine if they told you that? They'd be picking me up off the floor!


----------



## Lkeecey

Hello all, 

Apologies for the lack of updating the list. It's been a pretty shitty week. I found out that I can't keep my baby (due 1st June 2010) so, as I'm sure you can understand, haven't really felt like logging on

I know that you girls have had to wait for the list to be updated, but I would like to point out that I was last online on Monday so having to wait 6 days isn't really that bad. I've had some quite rude private messages about me not updating.

Anyway, I've trawled through the 20 odd pages and hopefully everyone is now on the list, I'm happy to keep maintaining it. If I've accidently missed you (there were A LOT of posts to go through!), my apologies, please post again and I'll add you :) 

Love to all xx


----------



## aneageraussie

awwww im so sorry babe.. and totally inderstand about not logging in... :hugs:


----------



## Lkeecey

aneageraussie said:


> awwww im so sorry babe.. and totally inderstand about not logging in... :hugs:

Thanks hun. It's been an awful week. I have to have a termination on the 11th Oct, so I'm still pregnant at the moment. Its horrible, I've been having morning sickness and my boobs are horrifically painful, and it just serves as a constant reminder of what I can't have. :(

Sorry for the downer. 

Please anyone let me know if I've left you out of the list. There was a lot to go through xxx


----------



## Serene123

Oh hun :hugs: Of course everyone understands!


----------



## vickie83

So sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh darling, I am so so sorry. Do you want me to start a new thread to save you having to worry about it. I am so mad people have been hassling you too. Out of order. Is there anything can be done? :hugs:


----------



## Lkeecey

Drazic<3 said:


> Oh darling, I am so so sorry. Do you want me to start a new thread to save you having to worry about it. I am so mad people have been hassling you too. Out of order. Is there anything can be done? :hugs:

Hi Drazic:)

That would be so lovely, if you are OK with doing it? I don't know if I can keep coming on really, especially after next week, it'll be hard to deal with. 

If you're happy to start a new one, I'm happy to hand over to you. 

xxxx


----------



## Tara123006

Lkeecey i'm so sorry that you are going through this....:( I don't understand...why would they have to do that?

Twinmad- thanks!

Linn- He's in the army, so i won't see him for a loooong time. 6 mths after i leave he is deploying to afghanistan. :/


----------



## -Linn-

Hey Lkeecey so sorry to hear you will have to have a termination and sorry people send you nasty messages. :hugs:

Tara - that will be a tough time without him xx


----------



## Cobo76

Lkeecey said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> awwww im so sorry babe.. and totally inderstand about not logging in... :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun. It's been an awful week. I have to have a termination on the 11th Oct, so I'm still pregnant at the moment. Its horrible, I've been having morning sickness and my boobs are horrifically painful, and it just serves as a constant reminder of what I can't have. :(
> 
> Sorry for the downer.
> 
> Please anyone let me know if I've left you out of the list. There was a lot to go through xxxClick to expand...

I'm so sorry. :cry: I cant even imagine what you are going through. Dont even worry about those rude ass people who are messaging you. Some people are so wrapped up in themselves that they dont think about what someone else may be going through. Take care of your self hun. :hugs:


----------



## ryder

June 3rd for me x (unless my dating scan says otherwise, but I wont have that for a couple weeks at least)


----------



## ryder

I am starting a new thread for June babies x




*1st June * 
Aneageraussie 
purpleblond 
Katyblot 

*2nd June * 
ginger863 
mummy2010 

*3rd June *
Josiejo
Drazic <3
Grumpygal76
rensben
Amos2009 
Beltane
Ryder

*4th June * 
Lili24

*5th June* 
Ria_Rose

*6th June *
Buds
Tara123006 
mummy2boys

*7th June* 
Twinmad
jewels23
Linn
EGGY3
beccaboo
Kalim

*8th June * 
xrosanna 
lauzliddle

*10th June* 
Wish4another
seattlemama
Lizzie_moon

*12th June* 
Steph6875
toriaaaaTRASH 
dt1234656 
lawa 

*June 14*
Cobo76

*16th June* 
HeatherM

*Unknown dates* 
Trinity42
Melsue129 
VOverseas ​


----------



## Cobo76

Hi Ryder.

Congrats!

I am due on June 14th. :happydance:


----------



## cheryl

I am due 5th June. Its weird how many ladies that are pregnant now that was pregnant when I was with Dillan, LOL it really must be catching lol.
Sorry if ive posted in the wrong bit lol.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Serene123

It does seem everyone gets pregnant in September :rofl:


----------



## Sazzoire

Please can you add me to the 5th June?

Thanks
xx


----------



## pea-in-pod

I am due June 5th as well! Hello all June Babes moms and moms to be!!


----------



## pea-in-pod

and will be so interesting to see how many of us actually give birth in June! Im kind of hoping mine comes a teensy bit early in May!!


----------



## Dixielane

June 7th here!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks hun -x-


----------



## Serene123

I was due in May with Caitlyn and she was born in June :rofl:


----------



## Lawa

Hope us ladies with colds are feling better I think my nose is less blocked now.

But my bloating is still really bad, not looking forward to trying to get in work trousers tomorrow though!

Docters as well goingto be a proper busy bee


----------



## Wish4another

My goodness twinmad, you have taken a lot on with us lot!!!!
This is baby number 2 for me.
I too have not been able to sleep. Its not that i can't find a comfy position, I just keep waking at about 4am and can't get back to sleep, i think i'm goin to try a warm glass of milk tonight. See if that helps!


----------



## Lawa

Hey all :D


----------



## -Linn-

i have the same problem i wake up ridiculously early... i think its excitement for me :)


----------



## lewiepud08

hi girlies can i join?? im due 10th June :D :D :D

still cant believe it!!!!! congratulations girlies :) :) :)


----------



## -Linn-

Hi lewiepud08

welcome :wave: and congrats on the BFP :)


----------



## angelbaby999

Hello, I posted in the very early days, just wanted to check in and let u all know I'm still here! So sorry to those who will no longer be joining us. 
Congratulations to all those who have recieved their bfps since I last logged on! xxxx


----------



## Dixielane

if anyone wants to be bump buddies, shoot me a PM :) I am due june 7 for now.

is there a june bugs graphic yet? I saw someones siggy say junebugs, but haven't seen one done yet with any little graphics


----------



## angelbaby999

I'm due 2nd June wooo hooooo!!!


----------



## Wish4another

Hey lewiepud08, I'm due 10th june too!


----------



## -Linn-

congrats to all the new BFPs


----------



## born2bamum

Hello all, Pls add me to 14th June. My name is Laura, im 30 on FRIDAY!!! woohoo and i already have 2 girls aged 8 and 5. I only found out just 2 hours ago :happydance: and im on :cloud9:

Laura xxxxxxxx


----------



## Serene123

403 posts, when did that happen?? :rofl:


----------



## angelbaby999

https://lilypie.com/myDetails.php#


----------



## Serene123

I suppose I should introduce myself for people that haven't noticed my overbearing self on the forum yet. I'm Toria or Vicki, whichever, I'm 20 and I'm expecting my second :)


----------



## angelbaby999

How do we get our tickers on here? I have made it on the ticker site but dont know how to transfer it! Please help! x


----------



## Cobo76

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> 403 posts, when did that happen?? :rofl:


Lol. I thought the same thing. I didnt realize at first the threads had been combined.


----------



## Cobo76

born2bamum said:


> Hello all, Pls add me to 14th June. My name is Laura, im 30 on FRIDAY!!! woohoo and i already have 2 girls aged 8 and 5. I only found out just 2 hours ago :happydance: and im on :cloud9:
> 
> Laura xxxxxxxx

Yay!!! I'm due on the 14th too. :happydance:

Congrats!!!!

My name is Carissa and I am 33. I have a daughter, Macayla, who is 12 and a son, Dakoda, who is 10.


----------



## -Linn-

My name is Linn and I'm having my second, my DD is 2 years old. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Cobo76

angelbaby999 said:


> How do we get our tickers on here? I have made it on the ticker site but dont know how to transfer it! Please help! x

Hi Angelbaby.

Copy the code for the ticker and paste in the box in edit signature which is located within User CP.


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> My name is Linn and I'm having my second, my DD is 2 years old. Congrats to everyone!

Hi Linn! Roll on tomorrow when we'll be 5 weeks pregnant, Can't wait! only popped in quickly as have been out this afternoon, back to work tomorrow, i'm gonna miss my lunch time snooze i slept for 2 hours at midday today! any one else feel completely wiped out? i usually wake around 6.30am but by noon i can't keep my eyes open, i'm never usually like this! linn, how's the sickness? i still only feel slightly nauseous on occassion, but my boobs....i think they may explode!!! ha ha! any way congrats to all on your BFPs!


----------



## angelbaby999

I am really struggling with this ticker thing!


----------



## -Linn-

Hey Kailm :) 
yeah 5 weeks tomorrow, im feeling sick when i dont eat but its not too bad anymore, have been eating loads. i also slept during the day when DD goes to sleep. hahaha my boobs have got bigger too :blush: its starting to become more real now but shame on me still testing with my ICs :wacko: 

xx


----------



## angelbaby999

fed up of trying all these different codes


----------



## Cobo76

angelbaby999 said:


> I am really struggling with this ticker thing!

I had trouble with one of mine too. On the ticker site is it giving different choices for your ticker code? I had to use the one that said BBCODE.


----------



## angelbaby999

has it worked this time??


----------



## -Linn-

PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code i used this code my ticker is working


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Hey Kailm :)
> yeah 5 weeks tomorrow, im feeling sick when i dont eat but its not too bad anymore, have been eating loads. i also slept during the day when DD goes to sleep. hahaha my boobs have got bigger too :blush: its starting to become more real now but shame on me still testing with my ICs :wacko:
> 
> xx

:haha: I'm considering just peeing on every stick in the house just so i don't obsess!Get them out of the way as it were! maybe you should try it Linn and get them out the way!!! but i am proud that I haven't POAS at all today and i still feel soo pregnant! whoo hoo!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah its worked sorry i must have posted it at the same time :)


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kailm :)
> yeah 5 weeks tomorrow, im feeling sick when i dont eat but its not too bad anymore, have been eating loads. i also slept during the day when DD goes to sleep. hahaha my boobs have got bigger too :blush: its starting to become more real now but shame on me still testing with my ICs :wacko:
> 
> xx
> 
> :haha: I'm considering just peeing on every stick in the house just so i don't obsess!Get them out of the way as it were! maybe you should try it Linn and get them out the way!!! but i am proud that I haven't POAS at all today and i still feel soo pregnant! whoo hoo!Click to expand...

well it was my intention not to POAS today so i didnt collect FMU but in the afternoon i had to and my line was darker than yesterday on the IC so i was happy. just afraid it got as dark as it gets today so will try to stay away tomorrow.... :rofl:


----------



## Cobo76

angelbaby999 said:


> has it worked this time??

Very cute ticker!


----------



## angelbaby999

woo girlies! I did it! Thankyou cobo76.
The poor orange coloured boy in the pic is my wonderful son matthew - now coming up for two!
I am so excited that we are expecting, we caught first time! Loving pregnancy again.
Getting a little sickness, feeling dizzy and very very tired. Loving it though woo hoo! xx


----------



## angelbaby999

Thanks anyway Linn! x


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Kailm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kailm :)
> yeah 5 weeks tomorrow, im feeling sick when i dont eat but its not too bad anymore, have been eating loads. i also slept during the day when DD goes to sleep. hahaha my boobs have got bigger too :blush: its starting to become more real now but shame on me still testing with my ICs :wacko:
> 
> xx
> 
> :haha: I'm considering just peeing on every stick in the house just so i don't obsess!Get them out of the way as it were! maybe you should try it Linn and get them out the way!!! but i am proud that I haven't POAS at all today and i still feel soo pregnant! whoo hoo!Click to expand...
> 
> well it was my intention not to POAS today so i didnt collect FMU but in the afternoon i had to and my line was darker than yesterday on the IC so i was happy. just afraid it got as dark as it gets today so will try to stay away tomorrow.... :rofl:Click to expand...

Definately time for us to leave those things alone!! or we're gonna have to attend POAS anon!


----------



## -Linn-

your son is cute, im loving it too but still scared a bit so keep POAS :wacko:


----------



## Cobo76

I've been getting waves of nausea already too. But then today I feel fine and I get worried. I know its just me being paranoid though. My boobs have been killin me! Its been so long since I've been pregnant I almost forgot what it felt like. :)


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm - would be good if there was such a group... :rofl: I was really not gonna test today but I couldn't stay away... hopefully I will be better tomorrow.


----------



## -Linn-

Cobo I also do get worried when I suddenly feel fine, this is so much worse than the 2 ww


----------



## Serene123

I keep thinking I've come on my period :dohh: Knicker checks are not fun!


----------



## Cobo76

-Linn- said:


> Cobo I also do get worried when I suddenly feel fine, this is so much worse than the 2 ww

Lol. I agree. Its not that enjoy MS but I would much rather be having it at the moment.


----------



## Cobo76

Toria I do the same thing. I will think I started but its just a lot of cm.


----------



## angelbaby999

I should have two tickers now....


----------



## -Linn-

:rofl: im forever checking my knickers


----------



## -Linn-

Only one ticker your son is gone angelbaby


----------



## angelbaby999

I give up. Tries to add another one, but like you say Matthew disappeared, so Ill just keep him!


----------



## -Linn-

I managed to put a second one on... you just add it underneath the other one. dont know what you tried 

like this one better :)


----------



## Tara123006

Girls- just be happy that you are pregnant and enjoy it! Don't try to come up with things that are wrong. :) Everything will be just fine. No need to stress or poas!!! lol How's everyone today?


----------



## EGGY#3

Hey girls! Congratulations on the newly :bfp:!! I am going to POAS until my third month is over!! I MCd last year and I want our EGGY#3 to stick like glue! Pray for me girls!


----------



## EGGY#3

Tara123006 said:


> Girls- just be happy that you are pregnant and enjoy it! Don't try to come up with things that are wrong. :) Everything will be just fine. No need to stress or poas!!! lol How's everyone today?

Awe that's soo sweet! But, it's hard... But, I am positively thinking HAPPY thoughts! HAHA! :hugs:


----------



## ryder

Ok, how is my OP getting edited?? haha who is doing it????


----------



## Tara123006

Twinmad- I'll be 8 wks pregnant on my first appt. :) Sorry I forgot to mention that! How did all you girls get in so early?? I guess since I use an Army hospital it takes longer :/ Everyone is having their second appt's by then! Hmm....what do they do in the first and second appt's? It's been over 2 years for me!!


----------



## Beltane

My first appt is on Wednesday- it's a boring consultation though! Just to confirm my due date and all that silly paperwork.


----------



## Serene123

Ringing the doctors in half an hour, we have to call on the morning we want the appointment. Rubbish if you ask me.

Tara we have to get booked in with the doctor who arranges a midwife to contact you at 8 weeks x


----------



## Serene123

Super scared of MC girls :( Bad period pains today!


----------



## -Linn-

thank you Tara, will try not to worry so much anymore, I'm feeling really sick this morning... hope you are well xx


----------



## Serene123

I cured my sickness. I remember eating Rich Tea biscuits for breakfast helps me


----------



## -Linn-

It makes me feel better when I feel sick, then I don't worry so much, but will remember if it gets too bad to buy some of those tea biscuits later :)


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: I really think I'm having a boy, I don't even feel pregnant anymore


----------



## -Linn-

I keep thinking that too but then I suddenly feel really pregnant again, with my daughter i had loads of spots but none so far... do know if that means anything though or if they are just late arriving :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

I keep forgetting how early on we are and that we have weeks to get sypmtoms yet :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

that is true as well, with my DD didnt know i was pregnant til I was 6-7 gone already so would have had more symptoms... I'm not very patient :wacko:


----------



## Twinmad

Wow!!! I've just gone through 12 pages on this thread just to catch up and I was on yesterday morning....amazing how the thread has grown.

@LKeecey - how rude of the peeps sending you messages, sooo sorry to hear that you're not going to be with us for long...my heart goes out to you babes :hugs:

:hi: to all the newbies to the thread, I suppose i'm one of them as well seeing as another thread has been merged to this.

My name is Ricky and i've officially 5wks today with my first baby(ies)... from my profile name, I am really hoping it's Twins as I'm in love with them, my DH has 3 sets of Twin siblings, his dad's a twin and I've got one set of Twin aunties on my mom's side so FX... i get my double whammie

I'm due on the 7th, I think or earlier if I do get my hearts desire and it's twins :winkwink:

I started a spreadsheet to keep us all up to speed with each other's progress and you can access it at the bottom of my sigi. Do you want me carry on with the spreadsheet and if so "ryder" you can add the link to the first page so that it is easily accessible to everyone.

How's everyone doing today? We have a few Dr. apps today so keep us posted ladies :hug:


----------



## Serene123

Twinmad said:


> Wow!!! I've just gone through 12 pages on this thread just to catch up and I was on yesterday morning....amazing how the thread has grown.
> 
> @LKeecey - how rude of the peeps sending you messages, sooo sorry to hear that you're not going to be with us for long...my heart goes out to you babes :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to all the newbies to the thread, I suppose i'm one of them as well seeing as another thread has been merged to this.
> 
> My name is Ricky and i've officially 5wks today with my first baby(ies)... from my profile name, I am really hoping it's Twins as I'm in love with them, my DH has 3 sets of Twin siblings, his dad's a twin and I've got one set of Twin aunties on my mom's side so FX... i get my double whammie
> 
> I'm due on the 7th, I think or earlier if I do get my hearts desire and it's twins :winkwink:
> 
> I started a spreadsheet to keep us all up to speed with each other's progress and you can access it at the bottom of my sigi. Do you want me carry on with the spreadsheet and if so "ryder" you can add the link to the first page so that it is easily accessible to everyone.
> 
> How's everyone doing today? We have a few Dr. apps today so keep us posted ladies :hug:


Twins have to run down the women in your family, as fraternal twins are the only genetic type, and is caused by you ovulating twice in one cycle x


----------



## aneageraussie

hi all ,

this thread grows at a speed... u blink it and bam few pages to catch up..

@twinmad- my mother;s family has such a strong twin history.. i would be thrilled if i have twins.. 

my mood swings have started and yesterday i was mean to DH but was crying 2 mins after that... and then i blamed on hormones and apologized to him :shrug:
other then that i feel pretty normal.. sometimes scared cuz of lack of symtomps... :shrug:


----------



## Lawa

Well this morning my cold is subsiding but I feel sick :(

Really sick :/


----------



## Serene123

I was so much like that with Caitlyn, I want to be chilled out and not hormonal this time :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

I would love to have twins as well but I don't think I will... no history there :(


----------



## Serene123

Twins would be badddddddddddddddddd for me, so I'm going to end up with the twins now :rofl:

You'd get your BFP really early with twins though wouldn't you?


----------



## Tara123006

I think twins would be amazing, but DH doesn't think so :) Plus, we have no history on either side! So, highly unlikely!

So, since my first appt. is at a little over 8 wks do you ladies think they'll try to find the heartbeat and everything? I hope so...I'm already nervous as it is! Also, I'm so ready to be sick...it was horrible the first time around, but I knew because of how sick I was that there was no way I could possibly MC, so now i'm like HURRY UP SICKNESS!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

@Tara - my appointment with Ob is also 8 weeks plus.. so i think that should be ok.. i had my GP appointment 4 days after i got my BFP to get it confirmed by blood test and thats all..
so far my pregnancy onlt confirmed by many HPT :blush: AND blood test by GP i hope thats enough :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

Tara - here in the UK they dont normally do ultrasound or listen to heartbeat so early but maybe you will have an ultrasound? good luck :)


----------



## Tara123006

I hope so :) I'll be sure and letcha girls know when it comes. The Army is cheap though, so I wouldn't doubt it if they didn't do anything!


----------



## Twinmad

I know fraternal twins run on the maternal side but how do explain this, DH's dad is a fraternal twin and his mom had three sets of fraternal twins even though they don't run on her side of the family.... plus my gran on my mom's side had one set of twins (my aunties) so i'm hopeful. 

I didn't even realised that i'd O'd so I can't be sure how many DPO i was when I got my :bfp: I just want twins soooo bad and I know that means I won't get them :cry: :cry:

Tara, I think your appointment at 8wks is going to be an ultrasound but i'm getting mine done that early privately as I wouldn't get it under the normal hospital system here until 12wks and I can't wait that long :dohh:


----------



## -Linn-

twinmad i will go to babybond too but i didnt book it yet.... in my area its currently 14-15 weeks for the first ultrasound :(


----------



## Serene123

I'm getting my scans with Preview Ultrasound as I had my ones with Caitlyn there


----------



## -Linn-

Are they nationwide Toria?


----------



## Serene123

Nope, sorry, they're in Kettering. Quite a mission from me but I trust them :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

Oh I think Kettering is not too far from here, but they do the early one only from 10 weeks :( i was thinking more like 8.... anyway will have a look at their webpage, thx


----------



## Twinmad

Kettering is not too far from me but I wanted an early scan at 8wks so i've gone with babybond. I was at an antenatal exhibition yesterday in MK and met the representatives from babybond and they seemed really nice so FX for the 24th


----------



## -Linn-

it is really nice at babybond, and I also want to go early, I hope I can also go 24/25 Ocotober :) It's worth the money at babybond. I can't wait......


----------



## Serene123

I called the GP surgery and asked for an appointment today, got one at 4.50pm. Wasn't even asked what it was for and was given the least compassionate doctor in the world. Dreading it a little bit :lol:


----------



## born2bamum

Hi all, I got a question. Why have only got 230 something days to go on my ticker yet some people at 5 weeks have like 250 something days to go ??? I only found out i was preggers yesterday so am only just 4 weeks ????

Am I being thick ???

Laura xx


----------



## Serene123

Maybe it's only going from ovulation?


----------



## Twinmad

yes born2bamum, it's probably calculating it from the first day of your last period


----------



## -Linn-

thats weird with your ticker, i got one from lilipie too and im five weeks with 245 days to go... no idea what went wrong with your ticker.... shame would be great if there was already less days to go :)


----------



## born2bamum

yes i did it from 1st day of last period, is that not right, am i kidding myself lol? How did you lot do it?

Laura x


----------



## aneageraussie

i also did it from first day of my last period... its not right? now im confused.. :dohh:


----------



## -Linn-

aneageraussie your ticker is right, i did mine from due date ... but borntobamum you should have more days to go if you are 4 weeks only today ??


----------



## born2bamum

right, I'm going to do another one lol!!!

Laura xxx


----------



## -Linn-

good luck... by my calculations you should have 252 days to go... strange it didnt work :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

its worked, i see you didnt go with lilypie again lol


----------



## born2bamum

You were right Linn, there u go, all fixed and ive gained 20 days to my pregnancy. oh well. 

Laura xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

thats the only downside you now got 3 weeks longer to wait :haha:


----------



## Twinmad

:rofl: :rofl: thats a give or take so it may not be a full 3wks.... i'm getting strange pulling feelings at the top of my tummy, kinda underneath my chest.... what the hell is that about?


----------



## -Linn-

dont know but im getting pulling pains too everywhere in my belly... i think i had that with my DD too so i guess its normal... maybe ligaments stretching.


----------



## Tara123006

lol i guess you changed your ticker before i got on to read about it because it was already fixed by the time i read all of those posts....i was thinking, "am i crazy? it says 252!" hahaha 

any appt's today? :) i can't wait until the 29th! and has anyone thought of any names yet? i know it's soon, but some people come up with names before they ever conceive!


----------



## Serene123

I keep getting shooting pains everywhere!


----------



## Serene123

My doctors appointment is today at 4.50pm UK time. I'm dreading it. I wanted a woman, and a nice one, I got a moody man doctor. They didn't even ask why I wanted an appointment either so I've got to explain to him that I'm pregnant and everything :lol:


----------



## Tara123006

ALSO, has anyone else been having a tint of greenish urine? mine like a lime/neon color...weird. 

and i have a question. since my hubby is still gone until next wednesday i don't have any prenatal vitamins, so as of now i've been taking one a day women's vitamins...do you think that's okay?


----------



## Twinmad

@ Tara, as long as it contains 400mcg of Folic Acid, you'll be fine. I've got an app today but at 18.50pm UK time :nope:

@ Toria, I can't believe they just booked u in without asking what it was for. I've got an app today as well and I know it's going to be annoying so i'm bracing myself


----------



## -Linn-

my urine is not green, but bery yellow/orange its been like that forever think its caused by the pregnacare vitamins and folic acid. not sure about the womens vitamins... but dont think it would hurt. Are you taking folic acid?


----------



## Tara123006

it has 400 mcg of folic acid. :) i just hope that will be okay until next wed. i think it will be fine though...maybe it's the vitamins that are making my pee tinged green! hmm...and it has also been very orange as well it's really different, but obviously no burning or sign of infection...so i would imagine the vit. have something to do with it.


----------



## Serene123

I just want to get in, and get out, then deal with the midwife instead :lol:


----------



## Twinmad

@Tara, yep i think it is the vitamins so no cause for alarm, will your OH be bringing you some proper vitamins?

@Toria, let us know how you get on babe... i'm actually dreading my app today cos i know it'll be frustrating... aren't they meant to go through details like family history, etc at the first app?


----------



## Serene123

Nope, midwife does that. Doctors just act like you're wasting their time and work out your due date, tell you not to smoke or drink, and tell you what you can't eat. Oh, and ask if you're taking folic acid :rofl:


----------



## born2bamum

When would i make an app at the docs then? I will prob need specialist watching or something as have a cystocele (see my journal, link below) would i wait a couple / three weeks or let my GP know now. I just cant remember anything, u think i would know what im doing by now lol. Im getting some weird stitch like feelings too, but i think thats just everything getting itself arranged isnt it? my boobies feel like they are going to spontainiously combust and my belly is soooooooooo bloated. Will it all settle down, or am i fat with big titties from here on ??????

Laura. xxx


----------



## Twinmad

Oh excellent, nothing i didn't already know then... how about I act like he's wasting my time when I get there this evening :rofl:


----------



## Twinmad

:rofl: born2bamum, fat with big titties....that's wat it is, i was wondering the same. Not that its any consolation babe but i've been FWBT for the past 2wks and i'm only 5wks gone.... :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, I am still feeling Urrrrrr. This cold is really kicking my ass. Had to call in sick to work today.


----------



## -Linn-

gps are useless, mine did act like i was wasting his time, cant wait for my midwife appointment. borntobamum i'd say make an appointment asap esp if you need extra care :)


----------



## debgreasby

Helloooooooo!

Coming to join you!! Whoop whoop! There's quite a few of you i recognise, so hello to you! ANd a big hello to anyone i don't know - yet lol!

I'm Deb, 34, married to Paul, 38. I have DS1 13 and DD1 9, from my first marriage, DS2 5, from my second marriage ( don't ask lol) and DD2 1 with Paul.

Just got my BFP with our second, due on June 18th whoop whoop. Both my sons were born in June, so it's gonna be even busier for us next year!!

Symptoms so far...

so tired, pinchy feelings down below, coffee tastes vile today.. must go buy some decaf tea! Tons of wet CM... scared to go to the loo in case it's AF!!

AF due on Wednesday, so gonna do my digi then, but feeling reassured by my nice clear FRER line this morning. IC tests still BFN... stupid waste of time lol.


So far only DH knows, but i'm telling my best mate today. Want to wait a couple of weeks before telling the kids or other family, just in case, but knowing me i'll not be able to keep it secret!!

Ok, that's it for now....take care lovely ladies!!
Sat here trying to decide when to phone the doctors!!


----------



## born2bamum

Awwww drazic sorry your feeling a bit poo. I'm sure give it a couple of days and you'll feel good again. heres to being FWBT !!!!!!!!:drunk:

Toria, i think thats what we should name our june club lol FWBT !!!!! :haha::haha:

Hi debgreasby, lovely to see that you have joined us here, im still a newbie. CONGRATULATIONS xxxxxxx

I'm just off to lakeside now (shopping centre here in the lovely ESSEX) to go purchase some new bras and pants as i stupidly left a whole box of chewing gums in my work tunic and threw it in with my lacy smalls and ............................ eeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkk icky sticky pants and boulder holders !!! They didnt stand a chance!!! TTFN 

Laura xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Serene123

I've been FWBT since I fell pregnant with Caitlyn in 2007 :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

debgreasby said:


> Helloooooooo!
> 
> Coming to join you!! Whoop whoop! There's quite a few of you i recognise, so hello to you! ANd a big hello to anyone i don't know - yet lol!
> 
> I'm Deb, 34, married to Paul, 38. I have DS1 13 and DD1 9, from my first marriage, DS2 5, from my second marriage ( don't ask lol) and DD2 1 with Paul.
> 
> Just got my BFP with our second, due on June 18th whoop whoop. Both my sons were born in June, so it's gonna be even busier for us next year!!
> 
> Symptoms so far...
> 
> so tired, pinchy feelings down below, coffee tastes vile today.. must go buy some decaf tea! Tons of wet CM... scared to go to the loo in case it's AF!!
> 
> AF due on Wednesday, so gonna do my digi then, but feeling reassured by my nice clear FRER line this morning. IC tests still BFN... stupid waste of time lol.
> 
> 
> So far only DH knows, but i'm telling my best mate today. Want to wait a couple of weeks before telling the kids or other family, just in case, but knowing me i'll not be able to keep it secret!!
> 
> Ok, that's it for now....take care lovely ladies!!
> Sat here trying to decide when to phone the doctors!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it!!!! x


----------



## -Linn-

hi and welcome deb :wave:


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks Toria... god i'm just so excited!!! My mate is coming round in the next half hour! Yay, i get to tell someone!!!!

How many of you have told people? And who have you told?


----------



## Twinmad

:rofl: Is it official then? FWBT? :rofl:

:hi: Deb, it's great to have you here babe :happydance: and I pray the little beanie sticks :hugs: Here's cyber :wine: to a Happy and Healthy 9 months


----------



## Twinmad

I've only told my sister (cos she's a medical student), my mom (cos she's a midwife) and of course my DH.

It's sooo hard keeping it a secret


----------



## -Linn-

I have told a few of my friends and my mum but they all live far away from me, here I only told one friend. OH wants to wait.... but I just can't wait, I wanna tell everyone!


----------



## debgreasby

Lol i'm dreading telling my mum! She'll think i've gone mad wanting another!

I saw her yesterday, and had to keep a straight face coz she tried to pick up Jasmine who's one, and couldn't (Mum has Parkinsons and shakes a lot bless her)

She said " Debbie don't have any more kids coz i can't hold them anymore! "

Man she's gonna freak!!


----------



## -Linn-

hope she will be happy for you anyway :)


----------



## Tara123006

Hi Deb! Good to see you again :)

I think it was twinmad who asked, but not sure! My husband will be home wednesday and we'll go pick up some prenatal vit. :)


----------



## Twinmad

@Tara, yes babe...i asked, just wondered why you couldn't start taking the vitamins immediately hun.... bet u can't wait to see him :awww: You are a strong woman i tell you, I don't think I could do it

@Deb, oh no!!! :awww: bless ur mum but she's gonna flip considering she's only just warned you off having any more :haha: I'm sure she'll be happy for you though


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah, she will be happy for us, but in her usual worrying mum type way lol!

At least she will be happy i've stopped smoking lol!


----------



## Serene123

I'm getting loads of twingey pains. Don't like them one little bit!


----------



## Twinmad

Are they different to the ones you got with Caitlyn? I'm in the office and it's so uncomfortable with the pains plus it's making me feel quite feverish :nope:


----------



## Serene123

I can't remember my pains much with Caitlyn, I remember thinking I was miscarrying all the time :dohh:


----------



## Drazic<3

Im certainly FWBT, fits perfectly :rofl: 

Only told OH and a close friend who worked it out my looking at my laptop :dohh: I think I will explode if I don't tell more people soon though. My Mum has mental health issues and is going to FREAK, so will avoid that as long as baby allows! I am actually thinking of saying the baby is visiting us for the first few years :rofl: - Weirdly, my step-dad said out of the blue the other day 'Don't make me a grandad until I'm at least 50.' - Whoops, I didn't know at the time but too late for that Dad :rofl:

Oh, and huge congrats Debs! :hugs:


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: I've told about 100 people already :blush:


----------



## Twinmad

wow!!! that's a lot of people.... short of going round with a banner on my head, there's no way i'll be able to tell 100 people even at 12wks unless it's through Facebook or something.... DH and I live away from our family

@Drazic, oops!!! looks like someone's going to a granddad whether they like it or not :haha: my mom said something similar last month but then this month, she kept asking when we plan to start TTC


----------



## Serene123

Exhageration, but I have told loads. I can't keep it to myself :lol:


----------



## cheryl

I am due 5th June
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## vickie83

I've only told 1 close friend and OH's mam but will probably end up telling a few of my family this weekend coz it's my brother's wedding and they'll all want to know why I'm not drinking and looking like a fat heifer in a dress that looked like it needed taking in 2 weeks ago!


----------



## cheryl

I have only told a few close friends not told any family yet. I don't know what my mums going to say Im pregnant with baby number 4 and Dillan isn't even 1 yet lol.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Cobo76

We havent told anyone yet. I had a tubal reversal in May so we want to make sure the baby has implanted in the right place first. I have to go for a blood test today and again on Wednesday. Then they will schedule the an ultrasound when I'm at 6 weeks to make sure the baby is in the uterus. I feel like everything is just fine but we just want to make sure before we tell our families.

How is everyone feeling this am?


----------



## megan16

hi l have not posted for ages hope you all dont mind me doing it now .after 2 years of trying and losing 7 stone l found out l am pregnant this morning due 9 june so happy we also go on holiday tonight to florida :happydance:the only thing l am worried about is morning sickness had it really bad this morning hope its not too bad on flight tomoz lisa x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Megan16 WOW that's great news after ttc for 2 years. Well done and best wishes for H & H 9 months.

Congrats to everyone else too xx


----------



## ryder

I think I added everyone who is new to the thread... sorry if I havent yet, let me know if I missed anyone! Its hard to keep up. lol


----------



## Serene123

Still don't feel pregnant today apart from twinges! :yipee:


----------



## -Linn-

megan16 said:


> hi l have not posted for ages hope you all dont mind me doing it now .after 2 years of trying and losing 7 stone l found out l am pregnant this morning due 9 june so happy we also go on holiday tonight to florida :happydance:the only thing l am worried about is morning sickness had it really bad this morning hope its not too bad on flight tomoz lisa x

hello and congrats :happydance: it took me 22 months of TTC so I can understand how happy you are :) hope you will have a fantastic holiday!


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations you must be over the moon after trying for that long.
I have felt sick the last 2 days and I hate it.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Melsue129

Congrats Megan - you must be in cloud 9!!!!

Hi everone!! How is everyone feeling today???


----------



## Serene123

Doctors soon, I have a feeling they're going to change my EDD!


----------



## Amos2009

Melsue129 said:


> Congrats Megan - you must be in cloud 9!!!!
> 
> Hi everone!! How is everyone feeling today???

Apart from sore boobs and some tiredness I don't even feel pregnant. Trying not to think about it, but it is worrisome! What about everyone else? Feeling good?


----------



## grumpygal76

ah the morning sickness....but i love being pregnant!


----------



## Twinmad

i'm having really strange sensations in my tummy, i can't quite describe but it's strange plus it's as if I can feel my heart beating really loudly :dohh: what the heck? :dohh:


----------



## Beltane

Meadow said:


> Please remove me from the list. My pregnancy was confirmed to be chemical this morning. :(

So sorry Meadow. :cry:


----------



## Beltane

How's everyone doing today Ladies??


----------



## Tara123006

Twinmad- yes, it's hard but we make it work :) I'll continue taking the one a day women's vitamins until wednesday. At least I'm getting the right dose of folic acid....

Deb- I totally understand about your mom. My dad has Parkinson's. His isn't to the point right now where he can't hold my daughter or anything, but it's becoming more obvious that he has it. It sucks...right now it's mostly in his hands.

I'm good today. Toria i've been having those twinges, too! I can't sleep very well. I didn't go to sleep until about midnight and woke up at 3am, and I've been up ever since. It's a little past 5am now, so I'm ab to try to go back to sleep! Wish me luck!


----------



## carries

Hello all! Think my due date is 17th of June. Looking forward to this journey with all of you! :)


----------



## 1sttimemummy

hey i just found out yesterday been to docs today and im due 3rd june :) xxxxx


----------



## Heather M

I feel nauseous but I'm still so early that it can't be MS yet can it?! (I really hope not)
Otherwise feel good...finally able to have more of a deep sleep which is great because I haven't been able to sleep soundly for the last week!
Hope everyone else is feeling well! xxxxxx


----------



## Heather M

I feel nauseous but I'm still so early that it can't be MS yet can it?! (I really hope not)
Otherwise feel good...finally able to have more of a deep sleep which is great because I haven't been able to sleep soundly for the last week!
Hope everyone else is feeling well! xxxxxx


----------



## Heather M

sorry there seemed to be 2 posts...hmmm
Welcome carries and congrats! We're not to far apart!


----------



## -Linn-

Tara - I havent been able to sleep either, its so annoying... I'm feeling so tired all day but I don't know wether it's a symptom or caused by the lack of sleep.... hope you went back to sleep :)


----------



## Serene123

I'm so upset, my sisters being a complete TWAT and we keep arguing so I've been to the doctors, got high blood pressure and now I have to go see him all the time for appointments.... :cry:

Midwife appointment is on the 20th. Is anyone else on number 2+ not having a book-in appointment? He just booked me for a regular midwife appointment which is like 10 minutes...


----------



## bishybarnaby

Hello Everyone, I am due 4th June this is an estimation for NHS website. I will know exact dates when I go for the 12 week scan.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... I get the crampies on and off and my ta-ta's are looking full and sore (which is a change from my 34 B)I almost couldnt fill in my bras before and today they are definitely full. :haha: DH is like "whoa" look at those..... :rofl: I have tiny waves of nausea but just try to forget about them... and Im totally exhausted.. Im like some others dont think I sleep that great at night and I pass out at 9pm so not sure if thats because I dont get a good nights rest or because Im prego.... Hmmm....


----------



## -Linn-

Toria - Sorry you are arguing with your sister so much, Im pregnant with my second and got a booking in appointment with the midwifes at 7+5... you should get one too surely?


----------



## Serene123

Is it at your clinic, and how long is it for? I think he has booked me in wrong! :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

it is at the clinic yes and supposed to last around an hour the midwife said.... my doctor was so useless all he did was give me a phone number for the midwifes so I spoke to one and she said it will last around one hour and should be done at around 8 weeks so I got to choose an appointment. your GP seems useless too....


----------



## Lawa

Well my appointment was we booked in with the midwife for the 30th of October I will be nearly 8 Weeks woop!


----------



## Serene123

I'll be 6 weeks 3 days.. Oh well, guess he must know the surgery rules and stuff?


----------



## -Linn-

yeah it might be different at your surgery... good luck, i dont really care about that booking appointment I want my scan!


----------



## Serene123

He didn't work out my due date or anything :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

mine did nothing, only asked if i was happy to continue the pregnancy and then gave me a post it with a number to ring. thats all :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

How ridiculous?! I don't know if my due date is the 11th or 12th, doctors go by periods, and my last period was September 4th, but I know I ovulated a day later??


----------



## Ria_Rose

I'm back after a long weekend awat at a wedding and then visiting relatives. Just found out my friend's IVF was successful and she's due 2 days before me!

Currently have a screaming, teething 10 month old to contend with wondering why we decided to do this again, lol.

Also, worryingly my symptoms seem to have disappeared over the weekend.


----------



## lili24

Try not to worry Ria_Rose, I have had every pregnancy symptom over the weekend, but woke up today feeling fresh as a daisy! It scares me the way they come and go but I'm guessing it is normal if a few people mention it? xx


----------



## bunnyhop

I 'think' im the 2nd June will find out for sure on Wed


----------



## Ria_Rose

Thanks Lili, actually spoke too soon got hungry sick just before dinner and now my hot chcocolate is repeating.


----------



## Tara123006

Hi ladies! I DID go back to sleep around 7am, and my 2 yr old stayed asleep until around 11am, so I am sooo thankful. She's a sleeper! She has to get in 11-12 hrs a night! I can't wake her up before! haha I'm lucky there, so I just know this next one is going to keep me up all night. So, this morning while i was awake i was having these cramps (almost felt like tinnnnny contractions) and it was worrying me...i ended up having gas hahaha so do you think that's why i had that sensation? also, i had been constipated! i finally got rid of that, and am feeling better. anyone else had this?


----------



## Lawa

I am getting mighty annoyed with this waking at 5.30 I tell you!!!


----------



## Twinmad

Tara123006 said:


> Hi ladies! I DID go back to sleep around 7am, and my 2 yr old stayed asleep until around 11am, so I am sooo thankful. She's a sleeper! She has to get in 11-12 hrs a night! I can't wake her up before! haha I'm lucky there, so I just know this next one is going to keep me up all night. So, this morning while i was awake i was having these cramps (almost felt like tinnnnny contractions) and it was worrying me...i ended up having gas hahaha so do you think that's why i had that sensation? also, i had been constipated! i finally got rid of that, and am feeling better. anyone else had this?




Lawa said:


> I am getting mighty annoyed with this waking at 5.30 I tell you!!!

Aren't you lucky Tara? I pray this bump turns into sleeper babies too cos I love my sleep and like Lawa, i'm not getting nearly enough at the moment :nope: I did have the constipation as well and it felt like movement in my tummy but then I had gas later so that's wat was causing it :rofl:

Hang in there Lawa, you're not alone... I woke up feeling hatred towards DH this morning just because he seemed so comfortable and fast asleep while I had tossed and turned all night trying to get a comfy position and then finally gave up at 4.45am....AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH :growlmad:


----------



## Twinmad

Now that i've ranted...

Morning ladies,

Welcome to the new June baby mummies, huge congratulations on your :bfp:s.... I pray they are sticky beans and we're all still together when we cross over into the 2nd Trimester :hugs:

I've updated the spreadsheet (accessible via my sigi) please take a look and help to keep it updated so we can keep track of where we all are during these crucial months :hug:

On a different note, my GP appointment yesterday literally lasted 2mins.... I spent more time in the waiting room than with the doctor. I was called in, he already knew the reason for the appointment so all he asked was the first date of my last period, I told him and then he confirmed my likely due date, told me I was 5wks preggers and gave me a pack containing the contact details for the midwife to call to arrange a booking appointment. That was it... I walked out of there speechless cos I couldn't believe the app lasted that "long"... :growlmad:


----------



## Jolene

I'm due 8th June. LMP 1st September!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Morning ladies, lucky you Tara - wish Josh was a sleeper. Last night he did NOT want to go down, gave him every teething medication possible, and still he screamed the house down till 10.30. Luckily he then slept till 4am which is a miracle, so I got some sleep at last, lol. Think it was part teeth part distrubtion of his sleep routine at the weeked. 

OH picks his nights to be away me thinks.

I hope this one is a sleeper can't cope with 2 screaming at me till early hours, lol

Welcome Jolene


----------



## -Linn-

oh twinmad my appointment was like that too.... useless GPs. But less than 3 weeks til your scan :) Even the booking appointment is not that spectacular. It only gets interesting when they can listen to the heartbeat and you get scans :) It's just such a loooooong wait...


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: Jolene, congrats on your :bfp: babe... I pray it's a sticky one and I wish you a H&H 9months :hugs:

@Linn - tell me about it, I can't wait for a proper scan. The GP didn't even take his eyes off his monitor :growlmad: Scan in 3wks, I really can't wait 

@Ria - how are the symptoms babes, are they back yet?


----------



## Tara123006

Hey girls. Quick question...what are you girls drinking? I just made some kool aid, and only put half kool aid then half water. I can only drink bottled water (tap water makes me want to vomit) so that's they best i could think of. Any ideas? 

These cramps have still not gone away! Anyone else still experiencing them? I think it might be because I'm not drinking ENOUGH fluids...i'm trying to catch up now....ready for husband to come home!


----------



## 09babyboy

omg this is for next junes babies my baby was born this june congrats everyone


----------



## -Linn-

Tara - I drink fizzy spring water, apple juice, orange juice and when I feel too sick ginger ale.


----------



## Twinmad

Yeah I hate the taste of water now so I drink a lot of diluted cranberry juice... it's the only drink I fancy at the moment


----------



## Ria_Rose

Twinmad - yup they are back :) Wish I'd kept quiet now, lol.

Tara - I can only really face milk - full fat blue topped milk ... that'll do my figuer some good this early on, lol.


----------



## Lawa

Im living on orange and pineapple squash!!

Does anyone else feel like you ar making your symptomps up?

I feel like crap at the moment and the OH is like weel your only 4 weeks PG how you going to cope 9 months!!


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone, please can I have my name on the list - I've been forgotton!!! xx


----------



## Twinmad

Not by me Angelbaby999, you're on the spreadsheet so please update with your info :hugs:


----------



## lili24

I've only been drinking water because I've had a water infection but it just doesn't seem to quench my thirst!! I've been having pure orange and milkshakes as well because I hate normal milk. 

The worst thing is food- I only want to eat certain things, then once I've finished it, I never want it again, can't even think about it! So my list of things to eat is getting shorter and shorter, lol.... xx


----------



## Cobo76

Good morning ladies.

Is anyone else moody? I have noticed I dont have much tolerance lately. I snapped on my hubby last night b/c he woke me up when he got up to go to the bathroom. Lol. I felt bad about it afterward but I think maybe its b/c I'm not getting much sleep lately.


----------



## debgreasby

Bah i am a right grumpy cow - poor DH can't do anything right!

He did a night shift last night and stayed up for a bit, which normally i would love, but now i am mad at him because i wanted him to be up this afternoon!!


----------



## Cobo76

:haha: Poor guys they might make it 9 months, a little battered and bruised of course.


----------



## Melsue129

Tara - Ive been doing OJ in the morning and then Carnation breakfast drink its a chocolate powder that you add milk to.... Then I do water with ice and a lime... To give it some flavor, bottled water not tap.. YUK...

Im still getting cramps here and there, I think its stuff moving around and making room for the babes....They said its normal... :hugs:

I hope everones doing okay this morning....


----------



## debgreasby

I've been out today and bought decaf tea - coffee tastes vile right now. Also bought some peppermint tea, which is actually quite nice.


----------



## Lawa

The good nes is the cold has nearly gone!

But I feel like a spotty, windy hippo. The sight of the OH is driving me insane. Just GRRRRR. 

I really dont know whats up with me and I am not sleeping I hope this all gets easier!


----------



## Twinmad

Gosh! Lawa, aren't you just a mess... send some of it my way so I feel a tad bit preggers please :haha: Seriously though, :awww: hope you feel better soon :hugs:

@Cobo and Deb, i'm glad i'm not the only one. I ask DH to do everything for me, take the pup out for a walk, give him his dinner, clean up his du-du, blah! blah!! blah!!! and he does it all without complaining but the moment he does one little thing wrong, i am completely mad at him...and then i feel bad afterwards :haha:


----------



## Lawa

Twinmad you can have it lmao I am vile at the mo lol 

Still got lots of twinges and pulling and a load of CM aswell!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Deb - i bought decafe coffee last time, never openned it, the decafe tea was used a lot thou.

Keep seeing coffee shops and wanting one out of habit, it's not the taste I want, but the ritual and luxury of going 'for a coffee'. Will ahve to remember to order hot chocolate instead. Shall miss my gingerbread latte's this xmas thou. lol.

As for irritability -not since I got my BFP ... I don't think, better ask OH, lol


----------



## Cobo76

I guess there is still hope for all of us since we feel bad afterward. He said he has a feeling that he is gonna be my punching bag for the next 9 months. 


What other symptoms is everyone having? 

Lawa - hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## vickie83

OH said my lack of moodswings was how he knew I was pregnant lol.
I'm not experiencing too many symptoms yet, I get occasional cramps and I'm sooooo tired, bloated and constipated :shy: but nothing that makes it obvious I'm pregnant


----------



## Drazic<3

OH MY GOSH. I have convinced OH (using the I'm sick and pregnant card) to go to Asda to indulge my craving - One of those huge yorkshire puddings with loads of veggies and gravy and quorn chicken. With a swirly cupcake for afters. I'm literally drooling. Can't wait! 

Needed to share! :hugs:


----------



## Cobo76

I'm not having many symptoms either. Twinges and waves of nausea every once in a while. Def more tired though but cant sleep throughout the night.

Drazic I have been having some cravings too. For some reason I can not get enough cheese and spicy food. I was craving cheesesticks from Pizza Hut but once I got them they didnt quite taste the same. Lol.


----------



## Lawa

Tired 
soreish boob 
Not Sleeping (Same as Cobo)
Cranky 

And twinges and wves of nausea 

And loads of CM


----------



## Cobo76

Oh yeah I forgot about the boobs (not sure how) They are mega sore and bigger.


----------



## Drazic<3

My boobs arn't sore they have just got huge already! They feel weird, not used to it at all!


----------



## Lawa

ive gone frrom a 38 DD

To a 40 E 

Told you I was a hippo



But on a positive note I have started my baby box!!

Got a little pack of nappies some wipes ect and a tin of Milk :D


----------



## Ria_Rose

I don't think it's fair when you're pregnant and feeling a bit sick to then have the foods you can eat drastically limited by cravings and the few things you can basically face.


----------



## cheryl

I feel Really sick all day,
Sore boobs and bigger
Really really tired 
brain dead lol, mind goes blank and forget things alot lol.
Thats just a what I can think of now lol
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Baby brain or blond moment? I just tried to put the phone in the fridge instead of getting milk out for my cup of tea....

Lawa - Glad you've started your baby box, I've bought a mothercare pregnancy journal like the one I kept for Josh. :)

Cheryl - hi and congratulations, I think we have the same due date! Quick question, were you here last year with Dillian? I'm sure I remember a Cheryl.


----------



## Twinmad

I have noooo cravings :nope: just making up that I do so that DH can indulge me cos he thinks it's a craving but it's not, i'm just being a glute :cry:

Spreadsheet's been updated with all your symptoms though... keep em coming ladies


----------



## Ria_Rose

Someone take ebay away from me, I can't be trusted, too many nice maternity clothes... I just want some jeans that don't cut me in half (bloat not bump). Plus some nice bits for Josh. 

Not buying the new baby anything till scan day when we will get their first teddy all being OK. And no clothes etc until after the 20 week scan.


----------



## Lawa

Ebay is bad!!!

I bought a pair of mat trousers of their to fit my bloat in aswell!!!

I am not buying any clothes or anything and then thats what people can get us after 20 wk scan!


----------



## -Linn-

hahaha i got no cravings either, juts feel so hungry all the time, but its brilliant when u can get your OH to get you food and think its a craving... i have been so worried today of something bad happening i will go insane by the time i get my first scan.... :(


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lawa said:


> Ebay is bad!!!
> 
> I bought a pair of mat trousers of their to fit my bloat in aswell!!!

My old size 10 maternity jeans do not fit anymore, so have sold them and a few 'when am i going to wear that again?' tops on ebay, and am using that money to treat myself to new maternity wear. I figure if I buy it now I'll get more wear out of it = better value for money.

Also, not sure what I'll need, as will be pregnant winter AND summer this time. So jumpers AND t-shirts, lol


----------



## Lawa

I got a pair of Combats and work trousers.

But I also ave been to the local Next clearence center and ladies they have some fab bargains so If i were you id go and have a good snoop about


----------



## Amos2009

Are any of you "5 weekers" still getting those pulling type cramps?? That was really my only good symptom and I am not getting them anymore???


----------



## Lawa

I am at 4 weeks mate.


----------



## Melsue129

Amos I still get those lil crampies but they are less and less by the day... The pulling ones were only in the very beginning for me... Hang in there... :hugs:


----------



## Tara123006

Amos, i still have them!


----------



## Drazic<3

I am still getting them, haven't for a few days but back with a vengeance right now. Please don't panic - symptoms will come and go :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Drazic<3 said:


> I am still getting them, haven't for a few days but back with a vengeance right now. Please don't panic - symptoms will come and go :hugs:

Thanks...I just hope they come back :) Or something "pregnancy related" comes back!!


----------



## katyblot

Hi all, well i go away for a few days, and there's tonnes of pages to catch up on!!! :wacko:

Congrats to everyone who has jsut got their BFPs and just joined us!!! :thumbup:

And so sad to hear that a couple of girls have had to leave us, my heart and love goes out to them! :cry:


I hope people aren't feeling too sick today. Well I still have no sickness.
and the cramps are now not as often or as painful. So hope everything's going ok in there!!! 

BUt I am tired, but not as much as last time, but think thats coz i am not really sleeping too well, having to get up to pee quite often!
I did have probs sleeping on my stomach last week, and couldn't get comfortable, but this week it seems ok!
also boobs are still same size, whereas they were really big last time - i was bursting out my shirts!!!

oh well, am sure more symptoms will appear soon!

take care everyone! xx


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome to the "No Symptoms Worriers Club"!!!! :haha:


----------



## Lawa

Well i am so much happier today went to sleep at 8 oclock and just woken and 7.15!

An the cold is going woop!!!


----------



## Twinmad

Amos2009 said:


> Welcome to the "No Symptoms Worriers Club"!!!! :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: I'm sooo with you babes, I love how we've been sprowling the forums for people complaining about symptoms and we're begging them to pass them on :rofl: :rofl: Boy! am I glad you're here with me :haha:


----------



## Twinmad

Lawa said:


> Well i am so much happier today went to sleep at 8 oclock and just woken and 7.15!
> 
> An the cold is going woop!!!

That's good news babes, you're still off sick from work right?


----------



## Lawa

Hey Twinbabe.

not been of work sick at all!

I am a sales rep.


----------



## Twinmad

Lawa said:


> Hey Twinbabe.
> 
> not been of work sick at all!
> 
> I am a sales rep.

Oh no!!! I didn't imagine you'd still be working feeling the way you've been... bless you babes :awww:


----------



## Lawa

Oh well not long till Friday!


----------



## Twinmad

Thats one way to look at it I guess... my hours are soo long, I can't look at it that way at all :nope:

I've had really sore (.)(.) the last couple of days and they feel heavier. I usually take my bra off when i get home from work and lately, I can't cos I can feel them pulling down and I end up supporting them with my hands before finally giving in and going to put my bra back on... I usually get sore (.)(.) with :af: but this is definitely different so i'm hanging onto it as my ONLY symptom :haha:


----------



## nickyg

Hello everyone, I'm Nicky and we are due on June 11th 2010.

Had a positive pregnancy test on Monday, did 3 as didn't believe it.

Have my first blood test today, I'm trying not to get excited this time until I've had hcg levels confirmed and trying to get scan for next week. Keep your fingers crossed with me. I have had miniscule amounts of brown spotting on and off for a few days, I'm not too worried about it yet, but it is stopping me getting excited. 

Hopefully though third time lucky! xx


----------



## Tara123006

feeling some pressure down there after bm....anyone else?


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: Nickyg, congrats on your :bfp: :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9months and FX this is a sticky bean :hugs: There's a June baby mummies spreadsheet accessible at the bottom of my sigi, i've added you on so please take a look and help to keep it updated.

:hi: Tara - BM??? i'm lost, how are you today though?


----------



## Tara123006

lol bowel movement! i've been a tad bit constipated, so it took some effort, but afterwards i've had pressure down there (not my bum!)


----------



## Lawa

I do occasioanly but its more when I need to erm evacuate gas lmao!


----------



## nickyg

Here is my additions for the spreadsheet: 

Heavy breasts and sometimes uncomfortable. Last two days at times felt a little sicky. Tiny bit of brown spotting on and off since period due. 

Some nights not sleeping properly as feel a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Twinmad

@Tara - lol! all these accronyms lol!! no i've not felt pressure after BM but I have when I stand up too quickly from a sitting position. Looks weird considering i'm at work in quite a fast paced environment and i've not told anyone i'm preggers. Is the pressure uncomfortable or painful?

@nicky - spreadsheet's been updated babes, would this be baby #1, 2,etc? and have you called to book an app with the Dr/Midwife?


----------



## Tara123006

it's definitely uncomfortable, but not painful. there have been times when i've had a hard time going to the bathroom before pregnancy and this has happened, so i'm trying not to think too much ab it. butttt i guess now that i'm preggo i'm worried ab everything. i would've just avoided going altogether but i literally couldn't ...it was aching my stomach!


----------



## Tara123006

and i've been drinking quite a bit today, so i went ahead and took another preg test to see if it would pick up the pregnancy still since i know my urine had to be diluted, and it said pregnant, so i'm hoping that is a good sign!


----------



## Twinmad

yes that IS a good sign that your Hcg levels are mounting up loads that they can't be too diluted for a HPT to pick up so all is well babes... hang in there

Isn't DH returning today or am I talking crap as usual? :haha: i've got fish brain lately (maybe it's a symptom :haha:)


----------



## Ria_Rose

Nicky - welcome and congratulations!

Tara - no pressure feeling that i noticed anyway

New symptom today - really dizzy when getting out of bed... think it's my low BP, or possibly have low iron again, or could be low sugar.... what fun.

I'm not getting sore (.)(.) but I am still BFing and didn't get sore boobs last time


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: everyone, hope the symptoms aren't weighing you ladies down too much and for those like me, I hope the lack of symptoms aren't giving you too much cause to worry.

The spreadsheet is looking scanty June mummies, keep us updated on your progress ladies :hug:


----------



## Tara123006

Hey twinmad! I was thinking that should be a pretty good sign too? I remember with my first pregnancy my boobs weren't sore at all, and they are actually very sore now, and have been for awhile! It's 2am here, and DH just called :) Yay! He will be home tomorrow (well i guess today now!) I can't wait. We're thinking about making a trip to the hospital on sunday to make sure everything is okay. We did that the first time around, so maybe we'll do that again. Just not sure I can wait until the 29th!


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome Nicky :flower:
Tara - Ive been having a bit of issues like that too but I have been getting painful gassy pains... uugh, they suck.. I've up'd my water intake so Im drinking lots and lots now so Im hoping that helps!!! 

Anyone else having problems wearing their regular bras.... uugh... Im a 36 B and my (.)(.) are sore and even just rolling over in bed makes them sore... Now with an underwire bra on its getting to be uncomfortable... Guess Im going to have to dig further down in my underwear drawer for a lacy number with no wire... Im a skinny lil thing with tiny boobies so its kind of exciting to have a chest now!!! :rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

Twinmad said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the "No Symptoms Worriers Club"!!!! :haha:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I'm sooo with you babes, I love how we've been sprowling the forums for people complaining about symptoms and we're begging them to pass them on :rofl: :rofl: Boy! am I glad you're here with me :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I am definitely with you! I am not even really tired anymore, so now I am really starting to freak out. PLUS what soreness my boobs had is gone :( This feels so much like last time.....BAD dejavu....Why can't I just ENJOY this time???


----------



## Cobo76

Well I had a little nausea this morning. I had to go to the dr for my second round of blood tests and thought I might yak in the parking lot. I only seem to feel nauseous when I have that weird taste in my mouth. I'm not sure how to describe it, acidic I guess. 

I'm just hoping HCG levels are where they need to be. 

Hope everyone is doing well today. :flower:


----------



## nickyg

This will hopefully be baby number one. Not booking appointment with doctor or midwife yet, already had the first talk from doctor twice before. I'm a booking a private scan for next week.


----------



## Lawa

Well I have just done an IC as still dont feel preggie.

And had loads to drink today and its clear as day!

Just really worried as I have had a MC before :(


----------



## Cobo76

Congrats nickyg! Hope your scan goes well you will have to post a piccy.

Lawa :hugs: Some days I feel like I'm not either. Those days with no symptoms are horrible.


----------



## nickyg

Just did another clearblue digital test, this time it was 2-3 weeks, on Monday it was 1-2 weeks, so really pleased. Blood test results tomorrow.


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Got my BFP yesterday, due date would be June 17th.


----------



## vickie83

Congratulations Jenn :)
My b00bs are sooooo sore today :( and I was sick for the 1st time today too. I am secretly pleased, I think I'm a freak lol


----------



## Cobo76

Congrats Jenn!!!!


:haha: Not at all a freak Vickie. I love when I have symptoms. The days I dont I worry too much. Havent yacked just yet though....have felt like it all day.


----------



## zenmommy526

I thought I was due in May but according to my last U/S I am due June 3rd! Can you put me up there on the list!!? Looks like I have tons of Bumpbuddies also due on that date! Add me if your one of them!


----------



## Amos2009

zenmommy526 said:


> I thought I was due in May but according to my last U/S I am due June 3rd! Can you put me up there on the list!!? Looks like I have tons of Bumpbuddies also due on that date! Add me if your one of them!

Welcome from another June 3rd buddy!!


----------



## Melsue129

Yay for June 3rd!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cinnamum

well i am lisa aka cinnamum.
i have a 14 month old lil girl called teagan-molly but we call her tj.
me and richy were married last week on saturday the 26th september at 3pm, the day after the wedding we did a hpt and got a bfp on the 27th, 28th and then on the 29th we did a cbd which read... 2-3.
making our due date 10th june, we were looking forward to being bump buddies with lizzie_moon but unfortunately her bean grew wings on friday.
please if you could erase her from the list, it would be much appreciated. x x x


----------



## Cobo76

Congrats on your wedding and BFP Lisa. Thats two great things at once.


Well my HCG on Monday was 64 and today was 200 so they said thats a good sign. They scheduled me for an u/s on Oct 23rd to make sure everything is ok. I cant wait.


----------



## Josiejo

Please can you delete me from the list too. I had an ectopic pregnancy. Lost my baby on Monday x


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Sooo sorry for your losses Josie and Lizzie, I had taken you off the spreadsheet but I don't think ryder has been on for sometime to update the front page. I'm sure words cannot describe how you feel or even comfort or soothe the pains you must be going through... just try to be strong and take care of yourself... my heart genuinely goes out to the both of you :hug:


----------



## tonyamanda

Hi girls!! i just got my :bfp: today.. I worked it out that im due the 18th of June..:happydance:


----------



## nickyg

Congratulations - welcome to the June Babies club!!! x


----------



## loobi

well, i am nervously joining you..... just got my :bfp: yesterday, did a cb digital today, saying 1-2

i lost a baby @ 17 weeks in july so i am sooooo nervous... am really hoping i get to stay with you all....

my due date is June 20


----------



## Ria_Rose

Sorry for your losses Josie and Lizzie, thinking of you both.

My friend who is due 2 days before me just had a bled and is having a scan today, got everything crossed for her.

I got my 1st scan appointment through the post 6/11/09 cant wait but as i will only be 9 weeks i'm worried i won't get a 12 week one too.


----------



## ryder

Twinmad said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Sooo sorry for your losses Josie and Lizzie, I had taken you off the spreadsheet but I don't think ryder has been on for sometime to update the front page. I'm sure words cannot describe how you feel or even comfort or soothe the pains you must be going through... just try to be strong and take care of yourself... my heart genuinely goes out to the both of you :hug:

I am on every day and I deleted Josie last night. I am several hours behind the UK girls, being in canada, so its a bit harder to keep up with you girls.


----------



## ryder

And btw, if I miss anyone to add or take off just let me know.


----------



## nickyg

Booked in for my first scan for 19th October. Still waiting for my blood test results.

Have a stonking cold and feel rubbish.


----------



## Amos2009

Twin- you can write me down for NO symptoms and an ultrasound tomorrow (Friday 9)....fingers crossed


----------



## Tara123006

GL AMOS! :) Let us know how it goes. 

My heart goes out to you ladies who have lost your precious angels...


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everyboday :)

congrats to all the ladies who just had their BFP!

How is everyone? I haven't been online much this week as I had a visitor, but I'm back now. The wait for my first scan is killing me... I keep losing my symptoms and still waiting for that bad morning sickness I had with my daughter. 

Anyone else stressed about their symptoms?


----------



## Lawa

Me apart from being tired and waking at odd hours im ok.

Feel grotty but I am convinced something is going to go wrong :/

Everyone around me is excited and I am not and just want to hide away?


----------



## -Linn-

Lawa 

I also keep worrying about something going wrong, a couple of my friends had some sad news recently and since then i dont feel excited anymore. 
But sure everything is fine for you and me... just gotta have a scan and see whats going on in there. Sorry to hear you feel grotty, Im permanently tired as Im also waking so early every day. 

xx


----------



## Lawa

Thats the same as me linn was up again at 5.30 today :/

I just feel miserable and I feel selfish as when I had my M/C before I would do anything ot be in the position I am now if tha makes sense.

I dont want to belive I am incase it goes wrong :/


----------



## -Linn-

its crazy i thought once i get that bfp id be the happiest person in the world and i am happy dont get me wrong, but im also so scared... :( Im sorry to hear about your loss... fingers crossed everything will go well for you. I didnt even have a loss yet but still panicking. hope we will get some sleep tonight 

xx


----------



## vickie83

I think it's natural to be anxious til we have the reassurance of a scan but it's to try and relax for the sake of our bambino's. Easier said than done though hey?
Linn we're about the same stage and I keep "losing" my symptoms too :dohh: very frustrating!
On the positive side the doctor repeated my test today and it's a nice dark line :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Vickie it is very frustrating with the disappearing symptoms but I think with my daugher I was around 7 weeks and I got the worst all day sickness which lasted for 6 weeks so I'm waiting for that to kick in. It still feels a bit unreal until that first scan. 

your line sounds great, I have been testing loads until tuesday too but the lines were so dark I finally stopped testing and gave all the tests away. i was obsessing too much lol


----------



## Amos2009

-Linn- said:


> Hi everyboday :)
> 
> congrats to all the ladies who just had their BFP!
> 
> How is everyone? I haven't been online much this week as I had a visitor, but I'm back now. The wait for my first scan is killing me... I keep losing my symptoms and still waiting for that bad morning sickness I had with my daughter.
> 
> Anyone else stressed about their symptoms?

As I'm sure everybody already knows- ME! I am stressed. Had a few symptoms the last 2 weeks, and now nothing. I'm not even tired. I have a scan tomorrow- praying for a heartbeat!! Didn't even get that joy last pregnancy :(


----------



## debgreasby

Keeping fx'd for your scan Amos xxx


----------



## vickie83

All day sickness doesn't sound much fun :( Hope you're lucky this time and don't get it too bad.
Lots of luck for tomorrow Amos, let us know how it goes x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello again everyone. Sorry to hear of the losses some of you have had :hug: s to you all.

Generally Ive been ok, not been too tired which is good although I do have periods where it will suddenly hit me without warning. I have been staying up till the same time I was before though so Ive decided that as from next week Im going to start making sure I get to bed a bit earlier every night as I do have a tendency to push myself until I burn out and I dont want to do that.

Ive had a bit of backache and I think my boobs have increased in size a little bit. Ive had constant niggly cramps in my tummy which even though are annoying I know are quite normal and its go to the point that when they go I panic something is wrong. The one thing I have been a little worried about is the fact I feel really heavy, Im only four and a bit weeks by my estimate but my stomach feels really hard, heavy and I feel bloated - not great seeing as at size 18 Im not exactly a small girl anyway to start off with. It isnt even as if my eating has changed as Im making sure I eat plenty of fruit and vegetables as I want to try and keep any increase in my weight to a minimum.

Ive got an appointment with my doctor next Monday so I will be informing them I have had a BFP then though I dont they will do anything apart from refer me to the midwife.

The days to feel longer and longer since I found out I was pregnant  I cant wait till I see the midwife and it is all confirmed, then I can tell my employer and my friends. That point seems like an eternity away at the moment!


----------



## -Linn-

Lots of luck for the scan tomorrow Amos, dont worry about not being tired... im only tired cause i dont sleep well at nights :wacko: i still have to wait another 2-3 weeks then I will have a private scan :)


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Deb! How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Amos2009

-Linn- said:


> Lots of luck for the scan tomorrow Amos, dont worry about not being tired... im only tired cause i dont sleep well at nights :wacko: i still have to wait another 2-3 weeks then I will have a private scan :)

Thanks Linn....Sorry you are not sleeping well :( But I guess it's preparing you for when baby is here!! Your scan will be wonderful I am sure!


----------



## nellis10

Hi guys!

Can I join....due 10th June, so fartender boobies, knackered and sleepless.

Thanks!


----------



## -Linn-

Nellis10 hi and welcome to the Junes babies :wave: 

congrats on the BFP :)


----------



## Amos2009

SmileyShazza said:


> Hello again everyone. Sorry to hear of the losses some of you have had :hug: s to you all.
> 
> Generally Ive been ok, not been too tired which is good although I do have periods where it will suddenly hit me without warning. I have been staying up till the same time I was before though so Ive decided that as from next week Im going to start making sure I get to bed a bit earlier every night as I do have a tendency to push myself until I burn out and I dont want to do that.
> 
> Ive had a bit of backache and I think my boobs have increased in size a little bit. Ive had constant niggly cramps in my tummy which even though are annoying I know are quite normal and its go to the point that when they go I panic something is wrong. The one thing I have been a little worried about is the fact I feel really heavy, Im only four and a bit weeks by my estimate but my stomach feels really hard, heavy and I feel bloated - not great seeing as at size 18 Im not exactly a small girl anyway to start off with. It isnt even as if my eating has changed as Im making sure I eat plenty of fruit and vegetables as I want to try and keep any increase in my weight to a minimum.
> 
> Ive got an appointment with my doctor next Monday so I will be informing them I have had a BFP then though I dont they will do anything apart from refer me to the midwife.
> 
> The days to feel longer and longer since I found out I was pregnant  I cant wait till I see the midwife and it is all confirmed, then I can tell my employer and my friends. That point seems like an eternity away at the moment!

Smiley- hope the week flies by for you. And don't worry about feeling heavy- I think that is a good sign- you ARE growing a little person in there!! :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck for your scan Amos :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Drazic...exciting but scary!! Keep us posted on yours too!


----------



## Lawa

Good Luck Amos cant wait untill I can have a scan :D 

Please my line on IC cheapey are darker lol 

XX


----------



## Ria_Rose

Good luck at your scan AMOS!

Having a bit of cramping at the moment which is uncomfortable, fingers crossed it's just stretching pains.


----------



## Amos2009

I'm sure it is Ria....just making room for that little person growing inside ya!! :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Lawa said:


> Good Luck Amos cant wait untill I can have a scan :D
> 
> Please my line on IC cheapey are darker lol
> 
> XX

Lawa- when did you say your scan was?? I am trying to keep up with everybody, but I'll be honest- my brain is mush right now!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Could also be the 21lbs of baby that was sat on my belly earlier...


----------



## Lawa

Amos 

Not booked in yet hun got 1st midwife appointment on the 30th Ill be 10 weeks then


----------



## debgreasby

Hi Amos - not much symptom wise really apart from mega tiredness. Lots of pinchy cramps :( wish they would settle!


----------



## Lawa

debgreasby said:


> Hi Amos - not much symptom wise really apart from mega tiredness. Lots of pinchy cramps :( wish they would settle!

HUn I had these but the past two days thy have stopped :D


----------



## Jane1972

Can I join you guys? due on the 7th.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing good....

Amos, I hope you scan goes well tomorrow and you get to see your lil tweety!! Please fill us in ASAP... We will all be here waiting.....

I am feeling fine, still have the sore boobies and crampies... I ran for the phone yesterday down the hall at work and almost keeled over in pain - I had horrible cramps for a good ten minutes I thought I hurt something... Has anyone ran and felt anything like that before.... uuugh, I hope everything is okay - I have my scan next friday so I have to wait another week and a day.... man, this waiting SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## vickie83

Congratulations Jane. Is it an IVF baby?


----------



## Amos2009

Ria_Rose said:


> Could also be the 21lbs of baby that was sat on my belly earlier...

Well that will do it too! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Mel- I'm sure everything is fine....your baby was just saying- WHOA MOM- take it easy!!! 

Hi Jane- welcome!!! 

Deb- those cramps are worrisome, but when they stop you will worry why they stopped!! Perfectly normal! (who am I to talk about normal?! :haha:)


----------



## debgreasby

I had the cramps loads with my previous pregnancy, so i guess i should know that it's normal, can't help but worry tho.


----------



## Jane1972

vickie83 said:


> Congratulations Jane. Is it an IVF baby?

Hi Vickie Yes it is an IVF baby I'm on :cloud9: We are only a day apart, I keep getting excited by the silly things like tender boobs & certain smells making me feel ickie. Have you got any symptoms?


----------



## -Linn-

congrats Jane, you must be over the moon :)


----------



## katyblot

Hi, 

Amos -good luck with your scan tomroow - i have everything crossed for you!

to all the non-symptoms girls out there! Have convinced myself that my left boob has grown (even if its only slightly! but hubbie def agreed too - so am not going mad!) but right is still the same size - am clutching at straws, i know, but everything counts at the mo!
apart from that still slight cramps every now and again, but getting less often!

Have got my booking in appointment with the midwife on the 20th, when i'll be 8 weeks, and can't get a scan til 12weeks, am so scared, can't wait that long, am already going insane that somethings not quite right again. Had really anxious horrible day yesterday - stressing myself out! but luckily today feel alot calmer!


----------



## vickie83

Aww Jane I'm sure all the treatments are worth it now you have your BFP hey hun? 
Are everyones cramps in the middle or alternate sides? I get mine mostly on the right side, is this weird?


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Katy- lucky for you that you at least have ONE boob getting bigger!! My last pregnancy at this time my boobs were HUGE, but nothing this time around! 

Vickie- my cramps were everywhere- some on one side only, then some in the middle...but now I have none :(


----------



## vickie83

I had none for 2 days then got them again this evening. I've never seen anything that reads "pregnancy makes me neurotic" but I reckon all tests should come with a government health warning!


----------



## Jane1972

vickie83 said:


> I had none for 2 days then got them again this evening. I've never seen anything that reads "pregnancy makes me neurotic" but I reckon all tests should come with a government health warning!

:rofl: So true


----------



## Drazic<3

Ooo, constipation. This is new! Thought I was having really bad cramps but I think it might just be that :shy:

I think we are all mental now. :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, the one sided cramps- I got myself crazy paranoid and Googled it (after my GP was useless :shrug:) and apparently loads of people get it! I get them on the left, got them quite a lot around 5 weeks but now they're really really mild and not very often. I would say that obviously if they get really bad then see someone :)


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, I don't belong in here :blush: - sorry ladies, just saw the one sided pains thing on Post Spy :)


----------



## Kailm

well i've finally done it! I have booked my first doctors appointment for Saturday 17th October - I was kind of putting it off....why? i have no clue what so ever! now i have just got to remember to go! any one else having 'pregnant' moments yet....you know...the forgetful ones! Hope you are all keeping well! x


----------



## -Linn-

Good luck for your appointment hope your GP is not as useless as mine, I'm having my booking appointment with the MW on 23rd October :)


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Good luck for your appointment hope your GP is not as useless as mine, I'm having my booking appointment with the MW on 23rd October :)

he probably will be useless, i think that's why i put it off!! ooh midwife appointment - that sounds better, when is the usual time period to see the midwife for the first time?


----------



## Jane1972

katie_xx said:


> Ooh, I don't belong in here :blush: - sorry ladies, just saw the one sided pains thing on Post Spy :)

Well I'm glad you popped in, what you said made me feel soooo much better.x


----------



## -Linn-

yeah seems like most GPs are useless. i rang the midwife to make my appointment and she said its usually done at 8 weeks :) so I will have my appointment just before 8 weeks, I hope I can have my private scan at the weekend 24/25 October. Hopefully you will get to see the midwife soon too.... although it doesnt really feel like its soon to me lol, I'm so impatient...


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> yeah seems like most GPs are useless. i rang the midwife to make my appointment and she said its usually done at 8 weeks :) so I will have my appointment just before 8 weeks, I hope I can have my private scan at the weekend 24/25 October. Hopefully you will get to see the midwife soon too.... although it doesnt really feel like its soon to me lol, I'm so impatient...

Linn, before you know it christmas will have come and gone and you'll be wondering where all the time went! Hope ully i'll get to see the midwife not long after the doctor, after all they will need to book me in for the 12 week scan in plenty of time! we need to have it before the 30th Nov as that's when my DH starts his training for his new job and won't be able to get time off to accompany me otherwise!


----------



## -Linn-

I hope you can get the scan on time. At my local hospital they are currently doing the 12 week scan at 14-15 weeks as they are so full (sounds encouraging :wacko:)so I definitely want to go private before that. I going to be 15 weeks on 14th December so I really can't wait that long.


----------



## Kailm

15th of december does seem so long away - surely if they are running that far behind it should be apparent to them that they need more resources!


----------



## -Linn-

yes it should be but apparently it's been like that for a while so they don't seem to be doing anything about it. 20 week scans are currently done at 22 weeks :( So now I'm going private and then have my NHS one 6-7 weeks after that. Maybe they catch up more by the time I book my 20 week scan.


----------



## Kailm

here's hoping they do catch up! i can't wait til you have your private scan...so exciting!you know i'll want to hear every detail! i'm still refraining from booking one!


----------



## -Linn-

Of course I will tell u everything once I had it... I will feel so much better once I'll get to see everything is fine :)


----------



## EGGY#3

Twinmad said:


> Now that i've ranted...
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> Welcome to the new June baby mummies, huge congratulations on your :bfp:s.... I pray they are sticky beans and we're all still together when we cross over into the 2nd Trimester :hugs:
> 
> I've updated the spreadsheet (accessible via my sigi) please take a look and help to keep it updated so we can keep track of where we all are during these crucial months :hug:
> 
> On a different note, my GP appointment yesterday literally lasted 2mins.... I spent more time in the waiting room than with the doctor. I was called in, he already knew the reason for the appointment so all he asked was the first date of my last period, I told him and then he confirmed my likely due date, told me I was 5wks preggers and gave me a pack containing the contact details for the midwife to call to arrange a booking appointment. That was it... I walked out of there speechless cos I couldn't believe the app lasted that "long"... :growlmad:

My first appt lasted 2 minutes, too! :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Well new one today ladies waking up at 2.30 AM starving hungrey and now not tired GRRRR,


----------



## -Linn-

Good morning :) 

I also woke up ridiculously early but i stayed in bed and eventually fell back asleep. Now I'm even more tired, I remember i woke up at 3 am for months with my DD, as soon as I'd eat something I would be able to go back to sleep, so maybe you should have a snack and try to sleep some more when you wake up? It is so annoying...


----------



## Lawa

Ohh thanks linn will try that!

Glad to know its not just me waking up is it fairly normal?

I am averageing at getting up at about 5.30 am ?


----------



## nickyg

I keep waking up early too. I've gone into our spare room for a couple nights, so that when I wake up I can watch up a bit of tv, then go back to sleep. DH and I both have terrible colds which isn't good.

Excited that I've made the 5w point.


----------



## -Linn-

I think part of it is excitement but later into my prengancy with my DD it was that hunger, that I felt 24/7 anyway.... I always found I would sleep better on a full stomach. Bless you Lawa, I hope you will get more sleep soon. I go to sleep at around midnight and then wake up at 5 and if I'm lucky i go back to sleep from 7-8 or so.... but today I was very lucky my DD let me sleep until 8.30 Nevertheless Im so tired again..... on a good note I'm feeling pretty sick this morning. I love it when I get symptoms. 

How about the other ladies? getting that bad sickness yet?


----------



## -Linn-

Nicky i was so excited to get to 5 weeks too, I think part of the waking up early are our minds being too excited :)


----------



## born2bamum

Good Morning Ladies, i hope you are all well. Im very happy today (which i didnt think i would be,) as its my birthday today !!

HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY TOOOOOOOOOOOO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!

I think i might tell my family today :wacko::wacko::wacko: what do you think?

Oh im a happy chick ! :happydance::cloud9::dance::loopy::bunny:

Laura xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

happy birthday :) 
yeah go on tell them.... think positive :) hope you will have a fab day with all your loved ones spoiling you... 

xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

my friend who went for a emergencyscan yesterday due to bleeding and cramping - needen't have worried - the scan went well - and they found TWO heartbeats :) It was a possibility as she had IVF. Seriously thought I was having sympathy cramping yesterday for her so glad everything went well.

Possible Morning Sickeness arrived with avengance last night from 11-2, didn't throw up properly but kept swallowing down a nasty sick taste. Hope it won't be like that every night.

In a strange masochistic way I was glad to feel a bit sick last night. I thought I'd be less worried about 1st tri this time but I guess posts about other people's sad losses make you realize how lucky you are to still be pregnant. Can'twait for my scan just to make sure there is something actually in there.

Congratulations Jane!


----------



## -Linn-

Ria

your friend must be so relieved and u too, what a lovely surprise, twins :) hope it will continue to go well


----------



## ELSMUM

Hi ladies and congrats to all, hope you are all well! only got BFP yesterday but think I am due on the 10th june ( but won't be sure till 12 weeks scan).


----------



## -Linn-

congrats on the BFP elsmum :)


----------



## KA92

hiya

happy birthday!!

i think im due june the 15th, same date as id planned my holiday but id much rather have my baby :) looks like im the only one due then though :(

xx


----------



## nickyg

Happy 30th!!!!

Have had my blood test results, were 1253, which is great as I was 4w5d at the time, and doctor put in notes that I was 5w on results, so just right!

Next hurdle is scan on Monday 19th!!! Can't wait to see the little bean. x


----------



## vickie83

Happy Birthday Laura! :cake:
Congratulations to Elsmum and KA92:happydance:
Nicky that's great news, hope your scan goes well :cloud9:
I'm going to lower the tone now :shy: up til now I've had horrible constipation which I know is normal but last night I was up 5 times for the loo. Am I weird? :shrug:


----------



## -Linn-

Vickie i think this is normal, i had constipation and this morning keep going to the loo. Bring on the symtoms :) I'm happy about any symptoms I get...


----------



## Jane1972

Its great to have symptoms isn't it????:cloud9:

Congrats to Elsmum:flower:

nickyg great bloods:happydance:

Happy Birthday laura:cake:


----------



## -Linn-

it is the best to have symtomps, even if I will be sick 24/7 like I was with DD... I will cherish it. Sometimes I still can't believe I'm pregnant... Jane you had IVF so are you having an early scan soon? I will go private for one... I can't wait until I'm 14-15 weeks for my scan :(


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Linn
It is ages to wait isn't it? My scan is booked for wed 21st oct 7+2, Hubby doesn't want it though(scan that is) so not sure weather to have it. (long story to do with our history)


----------



## -Linn-

jane 

yes it is ages to wait, i was told i cant have a scan til im 14-15 weeks. i wish you good luck for your scan... did u have 2 embryos (spelling?) put in? sorry if im too curious let me know. i didnt have any IVF but it took me 34 months to conceive my DD and 22 months for this pregnancy so it truly feels like it is an age! I just want to see the baby and know the heart is beating and everything is looking how its supposed to. At the moment it still seems a little bit unreal.


----------



## Jane1972

-Linn- said:


> jane
> 
> yes it is ages to wait, i was told i cant have a scan til im 14-15 weeks. i wish you good luck for your scan... did u have 2 embryos (spelling?) put in? sorry if im too curious let me know. i didnt have any IVF but it took me 34 months to conceive my DD and 22 months for this pregnancy so it truly feels like it is an age! I just want to see the baby and know the heart is beating and everything is looking how its supposed to. At the moment it still seems a little bit unreal.

That is a lot of 2WW's!
Only one put back but thats all thats needed. (would have had two but only one good one out of 18)
It does feel unreal & oh so fantastic.:happydance:
How are everyone's symptoms??


----------



## 6lilpigs

Please add me to the June list:happydance: I think my due date is the 16th. This will be No8 for us, can't wait!!


----------



## Tara123006

Wow! 8!!! Congratulations! 

And congrats to all the new bfp's!! :)

Sooo....i've been MIA for a day and a half! Just wondering..has anyone had cramps ONLY when you lay down? So, weird. That seems to be the only time i have cramps...usually when i'm on my left side. Maybe some gas/constipation pain...not sure? Just wanted to know what you ladies thought!


----------



## Lawa

I notice mine more when laying down I think its because your stretching out more|?


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> Ria
> 
> your friend must be so relieved and u too, what a lovely surprise, twins :) hope it will continue to go well

It's such a relief, she's going to have her work cut out for her thou, already got a 16 month old. I'm sure she'll do great job - she's a really good Mum, always been very maternal.

Congratualtions ladies on all the BFPs :flower:

Happy Birthday Laura.

tara - mine go away when I lay down, or at least feel better

Lilpigs - No8 wow! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## ELSMUM

I haven't had any cramps so far, To be honest the only sympton, and the reason I knew I was pregnant, is the constant gagging feeling in my throat. I had this last time but not till around 8 weeks so just starting abit earlier this time.


----------



## -Linn-

Jane1972 said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> jane
> 
> yes it is ages to wait, i was told i cant have a scan til im 14-15 weeks. i wish you good luck for your scan... did u have 2 embryos (spelling?) put in? sorry if im too curious let me know. i didnt have any IVF but it took me 34 months to conceive my DD and 22 months for this pregnancy so it truly feels like it is an age! I just want to see the baby and know the heart is beating and everything is looking how its supposed to. At the moment it still seems a little bit unreal.
> 
> That is a lot of 2WW's!
> Only one put back but thats all thats needed. (would have had two but only one good one out of 18)
> It does feel unreal & oh so fantastic.:happydance:
> How are everyone's symptoms??Click to expand...

yes it was many 2ww. ok so i guess you are not waiting to find out if you are having twins. I would have the scan at 7+2, how come your hubby doesn't want it? They should be able to see the baby and heartbeat by then, but I don't know your history so sure he has his reasons. 
I'm so pleased for you that the IVF was successful :happydance: ... only one lucky one needed. I just knew a lot of people have 2 put back to increase chances. I hope everything will go well for you, do you have a journal?


----------



## -Linn-

Tara 

I also have more cramps when I lying down. I'm sure they are normal, I had them with DD too. And sharp pulling pains down my sides too occasionally. 

When are you having your scan again?


----------



## ryder

I have updated the list last night and this morning, hopefully I havent missed anyone x


----------



## vickie83

Ryder can you add me please, I should be due around the 8th :)


----------



## cinnamum

ryder said:


> I have updated the list last night and this morning, hopefully I havent missed anyone x

you missed me!:hugs:


----------



## Ria_Rose

MS is back, nice. I'm getting this sick taste in my mouth keep coming up. It's not too bad - as in I know it could be a lot worse to come, but its pretty disgusting.

Didnt get sick last time just felt yucky when I didn't eat or couldn't face food, this is after I've eaten.


----------



## Tara123006

Linn- I really can't feel cramps at all during the day...only when i am laying down. I'm so glad to hear that you had them with your last pregnancy, and that everything was okay. what you described sounds just like what i'm having! my scan should be oct. 29 @ 2pm....can't wait!

anyone taking anything for constipation? fiber one??


----------



## ryder

cinnamum, I put you on oct 10... is that right?

Vickie83 you have been added!

Sometimes I come back to like 10 pages of messages ha ha, I try and read through them all but I guess I miss some.


----------



## Tara123006

you are doing great, ryder :)


----------



## Lawa

What week does MS normally start?

I am constantly hungrey boobs tiny bit sore bit gassy still and not sleeping ?


----------



## Ria_Rose

Yup, I don't think I could keep up, well done :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats all on the new bfp! I feel sick today - still haven't been sick but if I get hungry I feel so sick. Just want to eat all the time but have a huge aversion to Olive oil and brown bread. Just typing it makes me wretch. UGH!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lawa said:


> What week does MS normally start?
> 
> I am constantly hungrey boobs tiny bit sore bit gassy still and not sleeping ?

MS is different for everyone, I'd say about 6 weeks seems to be a common time for it to start, but its not an exact science. Besides you might be lucky and miss it entirely :)


----------



## Jane1972

ryder said:


> I have updated the list last night and this morning, hopefully I havent missed anyone x

This is a fantastic thread & you are doing a fab job. Thank you:flower:


----------



## Ria_Rose

I know I'm loitering but I won't be on allweekend so getting my posts in now, lol.

Very excited to be 6 weeks tomorrow, although last time I had a bleed at 6 weeks so trying to stay calm in case the same happens again.


----------



## loobi

ryder... can you put me down for the 20th please!!!!!!

cheers me dear


----------



## Charlieblue

Not sure if i'm having a May or June baby yet, will need to wait for my scan first. xx


----------



## Twinmad

Afternoon ladies,

Happy birthday laura, hope you're having a fab day

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s.... Wishing you a H&H 9 months :hug:

I haven't been on since yesterday cos I had to go home early from work as I was immensely tired :nope: I had dinner and went to bed pretty early by about 8pm only to be woken up at about 2.30am with excrutiating cramps. They seemed to last forever and I was in absolute agony and tears and my poor DH had no idea what to do. I went to the loo but there was no spotting or bleeding so I thought nothing of it but then this morning, the cramps returned but they weren't as bad and then I started to spot. I've been at the early pregnancy unit and they've done some tests so I'm waiting to hear back from them :nope: I'm pretty beat though cos i'm thinking the worst :cry:

On a brighter note, the spreadsheet's been updated with everyone's Dr/Midwife appointments and scans so I hope they ALL go well ladies :hug:

@ ryder - I wasn't having a go at you babes, you're doing a fantastic job with the thread, if anybody does, I know how hard it can be to keep up with these threads :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

loobi said:


> ryder... can you put me down for the 20th please!!!!!!
> 
> cheers me dear

Hey babe :happydance: you're here with me :happydance: I pray it's a sticky bean babe :hugs:


----------



## ryder

48 babies due in june so far!!!! yaaay.... ok so we will have to copy and paste that list as we go through each trimester now ha ha


----------



## Twinmad

ryder said:


> 48 babies due in june so far!!!! yaaay.... ok so we will have to copy and paste that list as we go through each trimester now ha ha

I have 60 mummies on the spreadsheet babes


----------



## -Linn-

twinmad im so sorry to hear about your worrying cramps, i hope its all fine and you will hear back from the test results asap, if you are spotting they should arrange for an early scan for you. fingers crossed its all harmless


----------



## Twinmad

-Linn- said:


> twinmad im so sorry to hear about your worrying cramps, i hope its all fine and you will hear back from the test results asap, if you are spotting they should arrange for an early scan for you. fingers crossed its all harmless

Thanks babes,

They are absolutely useless as I did ask about an early scan but I was told it was too early as I'm only 5wks. They only took some blood tests and said to call back if the pains or bleeding got severe. I didn't even get painkillers, just told to take some paracetamol cos it's still early stages. I felt completely helpless and frustrated but i'm going to try not to let it bother me too much. My mom's been round to pamper me so i'm feeling a bit better :hugs:


----------



## Jane1972

Twinmad lots of hugs:hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Jane1972 said:


> Twinmad lots of hugs:hugs:

Thanks hun


----------



## -Linn-

good to hear you are feeling better babe. my friend had a scan at 5+4 just this week and they could even see a heartbeat.... they could have tried... at least a sac should be present. anyway im thinking of you hoping it will be ok :)


----------



## vickie83

Hope everything works out OK twinmad. Easy to say but do try and relax :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Thanks ladies,

I'm just hoping I don't feel get those cramps again, i've never felt anything like it in all of my 24 years and I normally have very painful period pains but this beat all of those and I was in tears not knowing where or how to even stop the pain. I'll be fine if I don't get them again though.

I could've argued with them at the clinic about the scan but the lady was so cold and headstrong that I didn't even see the point so i'll just wait and go to baby bond

Thanks girlies :hug:


----------



## Amos2009

Twinmad said:


> Thanks ladies,
> 
> I'm just hoping I don't feel get those cramps again, i've never felt anything like it in all of my 24 years and I normally have very painful period pains but this beat all of those and I was in tears not knowing where or how to even stop the pain. I'll be fine if I don't get them again though.
> 
> I could've argued with them at the clinic about the scan but the lady was so cold and headstrong that I didn't even see the point so i'll just wait and go to baby bond
> 
> Thanks girlies :hug:

Aww Twin---sorry for your pain :hugs: But like you told me- try and relax :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another

:flower:FX for you twinmad :flower:


----------



## Twinmad

Thanks ladies,

@Amos - I hear you babe, it's easier to dish out advice though :winkwink: Guess we've both got a 'relaxing' weekend ahead of us :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Twinmad, I hope you start to feel better... I get bad crampies and had some spotting too but it turned out okay... They did do a transvaginal scan to double check the sac was in the uterus - so maybe call back and talk to someone else or call a different clinic... I know things may be a little different in the US than over seas I'll keep my fx'd for you you babes... Big :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Hi!! Feel a bit weird posting in First Tri! :lol: My estimated due date (which could be a wee bit off...) is 21st of June :)


----------



## Lkeecey

LADIES!!! IM BACK!!!! ARNIE STYLE!!!!!

Doctors gave me the green light to go ahead with my pregnancy. WAHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Add me back!!! June 1st!! :D:D:D:D:D:D:


----------



## Jane1972

Thats fantastic LKeecey:happydance:

Congrats nightkd you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## nightkd

Thanks :) It's still not sunk in yet!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay nightkd, welcome!

Twinmad, keeping everything x'd for you.

Amos, keep your chin up hunni, i'm sure everything will be fine.

:hugs: for us all, i think we deserve them!


----------



## -Linn-

Thats fantastic LKeecey, so pleased for you :) It must have been so hard for you, :happydance: and now you are back!


----------



## Lkeecey

Thanks Linn :) Im so over the moon. :D:D:D


----------



## angelbaby999

hey everyone, 
Congrats LKeecey! I am so very pleased for you.
xx


----------



## Cobo76

Lkeecey said:


> LADIES!!! IM BACK!!!! ARNIE STYLE!!!!!
> 
> Doctors gave me the green light to go ahead with my pregnancy. WAHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Add me back!!! June 1st!! :D:D:D:D:D:D:



Thats fab news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats and welcome back! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> Thanks Linn :) Im so over the moon. :D:D:D

I'm not surprised, I felt really bad for you when you said you were still pregnant but had to terminate. Did you already have a scan? Or having one soon? And what are your symptoms now that you are back?


----------



## Drazic<3

Lkeecey - Well done lovely, IM SO PLEASSSSED!
:hugs:


----------



## luv2jig

I'm due sometime in June...I'll have to wait to find out exactly what date, though! Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## nickyg

A couple of questions for you lovely ladies:

1. Is it safe to wear a HRM (heart rate monitor)? I want to wear it when I exercise to make sure I don't push myself too hard, but I have read also that the electronic pulse isn't a good idea if you are pregnant.

2. Is it ok to have a bikini wax? I know this is trivial, but I'm going for a spa day for my youngest sister's birthday. The reason I wondered is because would the pain be noticed by the little bean. 

Please don't laugh too much at my questions, but I haven't had a successful pregnancy as yet, though I am increasingly hoping this is the one!

To twinmad and any others having cramping and spotting I know what you are going through and it is awful. The days feel like months. This time my brown spotting seems to have disappeared (fxd). Just try to find some distractions to while away the time and we are all praying and keeping our fingers crossed for you all. xxxxxx


----------



## happibabey

Hello, I am also due in June!! The 1st. Very excited but also anxious as I have already suffered 3 miscarriages and I am worried this may happen again :cry:. Fingers crossed everything will be okay this time. Congrats to everyone on your pregnancy's.xx


----------



## lindseypie

I'm due I believe June 20th, not 100% sure yet. But I'll say the 20th.

still so early! I'm so nervous, anxious, scared about the idea of a MC.

congrats everyone, I hope June hurries up!


----------



## Zen_Jenn

nickyg said:


> A couple of questions for you lovely ladies:
> 
> 1. Is it safe to wear a HRM (heart rate monitor)? I want to wear it when I exercise to make sure I don't push myself too hard, but I have read also that the electronic pulse isn't a good idea if you are pregnant.
> 
> 2. Is it ok to have a bikini wax? I know this is trivial, but I'm going for a spa day for my youngest sister's birthday. The reason I wondered is because would the pain be noticed by the little bean.

No idea on the HRM, but from what I've read bikini waxes are fine during pregnancy, although they may be a little more painful due to increased blood flow down there . . . (that may just be for brazilians though).


----------



## sweetniss113

Hello June mommys Im not sure how ive not seen this thread til now but somehow ive missed it.
anyway please add me to the list I am due June 12 with # 5
I have been a little sickish but nothing bad, and tired but no other symptoms


----------



## -Linn-

Hi and congrats to luv2jig, happybabey, lindseypie - fingers crossed all is well 
and sweetniss113 :happydance: to a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls...

I got my :bfp: and I would like to cautiously join you. I have been ttc for 16 months with various difficulties (anovulation, long & irregular cycles, very low progesterone, 2 chemicals...) I went in for blood work 2 days ago and my HCG beta was 37. Today it was up to 69 and I think I am having implantation bleeding! I am going back in on Tuesday to test again and make sure it's still rising.

My tentative due date is June 14th, although I O'ed a little later than expected, so it's likely that will change.

Congrats on all of the :bfp:'s. I'm glad we have such a large group so far!


----------



## Tara123006

Congrats girls!! So many new BFP's!!! :) 

Twinmad- I think everything will be okay :) You are feeling alright now, right? And the spotting has stopped? Just keep your head up. Think positive!


----------



## Trinity42

My EDD June 8, 2010... Just wanted to update


----------



## Lawa

Hope all you ladies are well todady :D 

I managed to sleep untill 6.30 so quite chuffed :D


----------



## loobi

lidsaypie.... we are due same day....yay

twinmad... hope you are ok now love..

xxxxx 

off for the grocery shopping


----------



## -Linn-

Welcome Bizybee :) I also had loads of problems and it took me 22 months to this BFP... so I can imagine you must be over the moon :)


----------



## -Linn-

Twinmad how are you today?


----------



## vickie83

Morning girls and congrats to all the new BFP's :happydance:
Trinity42 yay we're date buddies!
I'm not going to be around to catch up for a few days, it's my brothers wedding tomorrow so we're off to the West coast for that (really hope my bridesmaid dress still fits, I'm so bloated and my boobs are huge!)
Take care girls and have a great weekend :)


----------



## Jane1972

-Linn- said:


> Jane1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> jane
> 
> yes it is ages to wait, i was told i cant have a scan til im 14-15 weeks. i wish you good luck for your scan... did u have 2 embryos (spelling?) put in? sorry if im too curious let me know. i didnt have any IVF but it took me 34 months to conceive my DD and 22 months for this pregnancy so it truly feels like it is an age! I just want to see the baby and know the heart is beating and everything is looking how its supposed to. At the moment it still seems a little bit unreal.
> 
> That is a lot of 2WW's!
> Only one put back but thats all thats needed. (would have had two but only one good one out of 18)
> It does feel unreal & oh so fantastic.:happydance:
> How are everyone's symptoms??Click to expand...
> 
> yes it was many 2ww. ok so i guess you are not waiting to find out if you are having twins. I would have the scan at 7+2, how come your hubby doesn't want it? They should be able to see the baby and heartbeat by then, but I don't know your history so sure he has his reasons.
> I'm so pleased for you that the IVF was successful :happydance: ... only one lucky one needed. I just knew a lot of people have 2 put back to increase chances. I hope everything will go well for you, do you have a journal?Click to expand...

No Journal yet but think I might do one as dont mind telling my story but dont want to hijack this great thread. How are you today linn? did dd let you sleep in?


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys can i join you even if i want in the june babies in ttc?? we have been ttc for 18 months so couldnt join every group going (even though i would have if i had time!! lol) edd of 18th xxx


----------



## Jane1972

Morning Everybody:hi:

Congrats to luv2jig,happibabey,lindseypie,sweetnissll3 & bizybee:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Wow Lawa a lie in!:thumbup:

Vickie have a lovey time at the wedding.

I'm lying in bed still with lap top while hubby is making breakfast, he is spoiling me again as I have got a cold with a really sore throat.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congrats wannabeamum!!!! How fantastic after 18 months ttc. Hopefully m/s takes it easy on you xx


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Linn :) Im so over the moon. :D:D:D
> 
> I'm not surprised, I felt really bad for you when you said you were still pregnant but had to terminate. Did you already have a scan? Or having one soon? And what are your symptoms now that you are back?Click to expand...

Aww thank you for your concern. It really means a lot to me that everyone on here has been so supportive.
Yep I had a barrage of tests and I've had a scan (although they wouldn't let me see the :baby:), and all is fine now. Looking forward to the first proper scan. Symptoms at the mo are a bloodhound sense of smell (I can barely go into the kitchen at the moment), sore chest, aversion to certain foods and a LOT of saliva!!! How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Jane... DD slept until 8.30 so that was good enough for me... I went to bed early but was awake again for a while at 4 am. Since I'm prengant it seems like I'm always thinking about stuff... I felt really sick this morning which made me very happy... just ate something and feeling better. I think the proper morning sickness is slowly starting now. How are you feeling? Decided if you're having that scan yet? I will have a look for your journal and hopefully start one myself. 

congrats wannabeamom,,, I was also LTTTC and didnt wanna join the thread in the TTC forum but I did and actually got my BFP after 22 long months... of course you can join this thread. It's for anyone who's due a baby in June 2010 :) To a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Linn :) Im so over the moon. :D:D:D
> 
> I'm not surprised, I felt really bad for you when you said you were still pregnant but had to terminate. Did you already have a scan? Or having one soon? And what are your symptoms now that you are back?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thank you for your concern. It really means a lot to me that everyone on here has been so supportive.
> Yep I had a barrage of tests and I've had a scan (although they wouldn't let me see the :baby:), and all is fine now. Looking forward to the first proper scan. Symptoms at the mo are a bloodhound sense of smell (I can barely go into the kitchen at the moment), sore chest, aversion to certain foods and a LOT of saliva!!! How are you feeling? xxxClick to expand...

Your symtomps sound good... the smell thing I get too, yesterday I was nearly sick over my DD when I had to change her nappy. It never bothered me before but I was really disgusted  I'm feeling good, felt really sick this morning which makes me happy....... Im still so happy for you that you can have your baby. :happydance: when's the next scan? I will have a private one at around 8 weeks.


----------



## Lkeecey

Your symtomps sound good... the smell thing I get too, yesterday I was nearly sick over my DD when I had to change her nappy. It never bothered me before but I was really disgusted  I'm feeling good, felt really sick this morning which makes me happy....... Im still so happy for you that you can have your baby. :happydance: when's the next scan? I will have a private one at around 8 weeks.[/QUOTE]

:happydance: Not sure about the next scan yet, got midwife appointment next week, but I think it'll be at 12 weeks. If you don't mind me asking, How much does it cost to have a private scan? x


----------



## -Linn-

No I dont mind you asking, Im gonna have one with babybond https://www.babybond.com it costs £100, but I read about ladies having them done for as little as £55. I guess it depends where you live, in my town there only seems to be babybond. But it's ok, I was looking to save money but I have been to babybond before with my DD and it was fab. They take a lot of time, I think my appointments lasted 30-45 minutes each and you get many print-outs of your baby... it was the best £100 I had spent and so worth it back then.. so if you can afford it I can only recommend it. Luckily it's my birthday in the beginning of November so I'm not paying :) I just can't wait until 14-15 weeks which is when I was told I would have my 12 week scan.


----------



## Cobo76

Welcome to all the newbies. Go JuneBugs. :happydance::happydance:

I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Delilah

Hi can I join this thread as well please?

EDD 16 June 2010

I didnt join the TTC in June I tried to not obsess after being so disappointed the previous few months and it worked for us thankfully.

Wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies xxx


----------



## Lawa

Well guys I have an early scan tomorrow morning after pain yesterday. Was in A and E (See other thread) So please keeo your fingers crossed for me. But I think now I may be consitpated (how embarresing)

And hello 5.30 again


----------



## mummyto3+bean

Hi can you add me please? I am 5+2 with baby 4. I am due on June 11th. xx


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats and welcome to Delilah - I like your cat!! and mummyto3+bean! To a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Lawa I'm keeping my fingers crossed, constipation can be quite painful so it sounds very likely, as long as you are not bleeding it should be fine. Try maybe eating fresh pineapple or drinking pure white/red grape juice... loads of it, should help with the constipation. I'm sure they will see the sac on the scan tomorrow.... I see you woke early again, amazingly I slept from 11.30 until 8.30... I woke up twice but only for minutes and I still feel tired :wacko:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all 

Am still very nervous but would like to join. Got official bfp on Friday after first cycle of IVF. Think edd is 16th June.

Thanks and loads of sticky :dust: all round

Kath xx


----------



## -Linn-

Mrs G - congrats! Thats fantastice news, fingers crossed its a very sticky bean. Are you having an early scan?


----------



## Tara123006

6 weeks today!!!! :)


----------



## -Linn-

yay Tara - I got until tomorrow :)


----------



## LorettaClaire

Hey, i'm so excited! Ive just graduated and just cant believe ive got my june baby! x x


----------



## lola1985

wow ladies! just popped over from may babies! its so good to see as much support n help in this thread as in ours! there will be a july babies before we know it! good luck to all n sticky dust all around x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## Lawa

I had pains again this morning so went in and had a scan!

I saw little sac! And its all in the right place!!

got 2nd set of bloods on tuesday to check HCG


----------



## Lkeecey

Lawa said:


> I had pains again this morning so went in and had a scan!
> 
> I saw little sac! And its all in the right place!!
> 
> got 2nd set of bloods on tuesday to check HCG

Aww I'm so happy for you Lawa. Bet you're feeling relieved :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Great news Lawa x


----------



## sarah0108

my dates say im due june 11th :D!! x


----------



## Tara123006

Lawa! I bet you are thrilled!! :) How far along are you again? 

I am so ready for my first appt....only 18 more days! Hurry, hurry! lol
How's everyone feeling??? Any MS?


----------



## Lkeecey

Tara123006 said:


> Lawa! I bet you are thrilled!! :) How far along are you again?
> 
> I am so ready for my first appt....only 18 more days! Hurry, hurry! lol
> How's everyone feeling??? Any MS?

I've had MS for about a week now (am 6+4). It started off with me feeling sick all day (but it was a manageable level, not too bad, no gagging or heaving), but now I'm only feeling sick when I'm hungry. Grazing lots and worried that I'm going to put on 60 stone in first tri!! xxx


----------



## Tara123006

Lkeecey said:


> Tara123006 said:
> 
> 
> Lawa! I bet you are thrilled!! :) How far along are you again?
> 
> I am so ready for my first appt....only 18 more days! Hurry, hurry! lol
> How's everyone feeling??? Any MS?
> 
> I've had MS for about a week now (am 6+4). It started off with me feeling sick all day (but it was a manageable level, not too bad, no gagging or heaving), but now I'm only feeling sick when I'm hungry. Grazing lots and worried that I'm going to put on 60 stone in first tri!! xxxClick to expand...

I have also noticed feeling a bit sick to my stomach when i'm hungry...then i eat, and it goes away. Last pregnancy i lost 10 lbs in the first trimester, and i'm thinking i'm going to make up for it this time! hahaha


----------



## hannahR

HI!!! 

Can i join you..... i have just found out i am preg and im due on the 21st June!!

Yay!!! xxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Congratulations Hannah R! xxx


----------



## hannahR

Lkeecey said:


> Congratulations Hannah R! xxx

Thank you.! :flower:


----------



## Tara123006

Congrats Hannah & welcome! :)


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats on the new BFPs and Lawa you must be so pleased. So did they say was it just the constipation? Im finally feeling really pregnant with bad sickness since yesterday and it wont go away. I had that with my DD and finally I got it now so I feel better about it all.... 

Twinmad where are you? Any news babe? Does anybody know her personally? I really hope you are ok hun,,, been thinking of you


----------



## Drazic<3

Hello all,
I have been RUBBISH today. Eaten three donuts and a boiled egg :rofl: - EVERYTHING else makes me feel sick. I am going to be a big momma! :rofl:
Love and hugs all round :hugs:


----------



## mummyto3+bean

thankyou for the welcome. Congratulations everyone! Anyone getting sickness yet? I have had nothing but then this is the earliest I have ever found out I a pg before. I have had 2 small bleeds and some nasty pains but nothing consistant iykwim so Im trying not to dwell on it! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I have been feeling sick now for 24 hrs straight, so I think its just starting. How far are you again? you should get a ticker :) With my last pregnancy I also didnt find out until I was 6 weeks and 2 days, but this time round I was a POASaholic and tested + at 9 DPO


----------



## Lkeecey

Drazic<3 said:


> Hello all,
> I have been RUBBISH today. Eaten three donuts and a boiled egg :rofl: - EVERYTHING else makes me feel sick. I am going to be a big momma! :rofl:
> Love and hugs all round :hugs:

haha! I've had 3/4 of a big packet of ginger nut biscuits, a few teaspoons of yoghurt and 2 veggie sausages. OH is going to make pancakes for me later as well. x


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic hope you will feel better soon, I have been feeling sick too and all i fancy eating is potatoe, I dont wanna know how much weight I gained in the last 2 weeks :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey you're lucky your OH will make you some pancakes. Mine cant cook at all, I'm still cooking for him and DD, but he is being really good with housework :)


----------



## Lkeecey

Aww Linn. I'm quite lucky in that I don't really like cooking and he loves it. The kitchen has turned into his domain atm, because its far too smelly for my nose  
I'm glad yours helps with the housework tho, must make it a bit easier for you xx


----------



## -Linn-

It does make everything easier, I love cooking but when I feel sick its kind of hard. But OH goes to work and I don't so I'm gratefull if he still helps when he gets home. Anyway I think we would all feel sick if he started cooking :rofl: 
I want pancakes too.... but really can't get up off the couch, DD is asleep and I'm lying down :)


----------



## Lawa

HI guys the docter gave no conclusion he said to me as long as I cant explain the [pain its ok!

JKust got to compare HCG levels on tuesday not sure what they were today got to have them done in the EPAU so I am presuming they will tell me wont they or shall I ask?


----------



## -Linn-

I would ask just in case, my friend never had her letter for her 12 week scan and when she rang the hospital to ask if she wasnt having a scan at 12 weeks they told her it would be the next day. Sometimes they need chasing there...


----------



## mummyto3+bean

-Linn- I am 5+2, will sort out a ticker asap!! xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Slightly off topic (sorry) but the tickers aren't showing up for me. Is this the same for everyone else? All i get is a web link (which i can click on and the ticker is in a separate window). Sorry for off topic, just wanted to check whilst we're on the subject xx


----------



## Lawa

Has anyone else had sharp pain and no bleeding this early on?


----------



## mummyto3+bean

Yes thats pretty normal chick. Its your uterus stretching. Its worse if you have had previous pgs. xx


----------



## Lawa

I have had a early MC before but I am gettign the [pain were I had a cyst removed 12 months ago.

Consultant wasnt worried today I am just paniking lmao!

Feels like AF but one sided!

Does anyone know if you can take a laxitive during PG sorry if TMI


----------



## Diggydog

Hi all,

I found out im having a June baby yesterday, this is my 1st lil bean, i hope its going to be a sticky one. Due date should be 18th June 2010.

I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months :)

maria xx


----------



## lizzieredrup

Hello everyone :hi:

Can't believe im over here so soon after my m/c last month but here I am :D

Going by FF my due date is the 23rd June :D:happydance: so excited


----------



## MrsMouse

can someone add me on the 15th June 2010 please?!?!


----------



## Moraine

My due date is June 11 I think.


----------



## Delilah

I've been getting the one sided shooting pains too.

Thanks for the welcome Linn - this little kitten on my picture is Delilah, unfortunately we lost her at 7 months old to a medical condition :cry: just after I had my MMC earlier this year.... 

Last time I had no symptoms apart from sore boobs occasionally so its interesting to see what you are all experiencing. In a way I hope I get MS etc because last time didnt work out.... M


----------



## -Linn-

wow welcome and congrats on all the new BFPs :) 


Lawa this is normal, I'm getting these sharp pains too, with DD I was worried but now I'm not.... but I understand after your MC its worrying. 

Lkeecey - I can see all the tickers just fine, so might be your settings

Delilah - sorry to hear about your loss and then Delilah the cat died too, she looks so cute :) I wish you loads of MS... I was panicking as I didnt have any anymore but it's now returned and it's all day sickness which gets worse at night. I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and remember thats when it started last time. So hopefully you will get some in a few days, it was a great comfort to me too!


----------



## wittylass

Please can I be added to the list? My EDD is 1st June 2010 
My first pregnancy!
Congratulations everyone x
:happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

congrats and welcome wittylass :)


----------



## wittylass

Thanks Linn. It's slowly sinking in I think now! I don't 'feel' pregnant though yet - do you?? I do have very sore boobs, heartburn and lots of sickly moments. Just had a random - eating Sunday Lunch and gagged when ate a brussel sprout! Usually love them, bizarre! As long as I don't start gagging at chocolate I'll be OK


----------



## -Linn-

I have been feeling proper pregnant since yesterday as I have been feeling really sick since then. Boobs are bigger but not sore... did you only find out now? How late did u test? I tested positive 5 days before my period was due. 
Heartburn and sore boobs sound like a good symptom. Are you bloated as well? None of my usual trousers wanna fit anymore... which might also have to do with the permanent eating.


----------



## wittylass

Well no I had doctors confirmation a week or so ago now, it's all been a roller coaster really as we came back from hols in Turkey in Sept and my fiance's mum had been taken into hospital..to cut a long story short, she sadly passed away. it was all very quick and very distressing and emotional time. I then in the middle of her passing away and before the funeral, realised I hadn't come on..tested (twice!) and was in complete shock. It's sort of bitter sweet - we're so shocked/happy/thrilled but obviously sad at losing his mum. It's given everyone something great to focus on, so we've shared news with immediate family to try and spread a bit of joy x it was definately 'made in Turkey' when we were less careful lol. wasn't planning/trying for a baby, but we now think his mum left us a little present before she went, which is a lovely thought for us to hold on to..
god where I am going with this, just rambling lol. Yes am feeling sickly but gagging, not actually being sick. just wonder if i should 'feel pregnant' and not sure i do. 
we're thrilled though 
soz tendancy to waffle. will shut up now lol. pants feeling a little tighter, definately bloating a bit, yikes!


----------



## Lkeecey

Aw congratulations wittylass, lovely story :)

Thanks Linn, had a look an changed a few things and it appears to be working now. :) xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey - glad its working for you now :) 

wittylass - no need to apologise, i like to ramble as well. sad to hear that your MIL died but it is wonderful that you are now pregnant. Gives your OH something to look forward to.


----------



## wittylass

Thanks Linn and Lkeecey 
Can I please ask a silly question - most definately wrong room/forum or whatever, but how do I get a ticker thing on the bottom of my signature to show how far I am?
Cheers in advance
Newbie xx


----------



## -Linn-

course you can ask 

https://www.lilypie.com you create your ticker and then you go to get ticker codes and then pick this *PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code *
then you go to your user CP and edit signature and u paste the code from lilypie :) if it doesnt work let me know


----------



## Lotti1978

Hi, recently got my BFP.....5 weeks pregnant

Estimated due date 12June 2010!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats on the BFP Lotti :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

I'm a little nervous to join but thought i would pop in and say hi. I found out on wednesday i was pregnant after having FET. My EDD is 16th June. This is my first so hoping it sticks. Have a 7 week scan on the 29th October. Cant wait hope everything is ok

xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thats fantastic Wrightywales huge congrats :happydance: and loads of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## Delilah

Hi Wittylass, sorry about your MIL but congrats on your preegancy x

If you click on any of the tickers you like it will take you to that website - generate your own ticker based on your due date and you just copy the code and put it into your signature (via user cp above) - if you use baby-gaga you take the shorter second code it generates.

Mxx

DOH just seen Linn's reply above my page didnt refresh properly!!!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Lotti & Wrightywales (we have the same EDD!) xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah said:


> DOH just seen Linn's reply above my page didnt refresh properly!!!

this always happens to me too lol, and I only sent her the lilypie link, I bet there will be so many new posts she won't see mine anymore no harm posting it again :)


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Everyone:hi:

Wow this thread has been busy today.

Congrats to Deliah, Hannah, Sarah, Lotti, Wittylass(loved your story made me want to cry), Maria, Lizzieredrup, 
Mrs Mouse,Wrighty wales, Mummyto3+bean, Mrs G, Moriane(p.s lucius is really cute),Lorettaclaire you must all be on :cloud9:

Tara congrats on being 6 weeks today will be me & linn tomorrow!

Lawa fantastic news on the scan.:happydance:

I have still got my cold but have a really good sense of smell weird?!


----------



## -Linn-

yes 6 weeks tomorrow, and I'm finally feeling really sick too, are you going to have your scan Jane? I'm dying for one...


----------



## Jane1972

I Thought you were having a private one? If so have you arranged it yet?


----------



## -Linn-

I will have one but can't arrange it til payday :wacko: I hope I will get an appointment at short notice :)


----------



## Jane1972

-Linn- said:


> course you can ask
> 
> https://www.lilypie.com you create your ticker and then you go to get ticker codes and then pick this *PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code *
> then you go to your user CP and edit signature and u paste the code from lilypie :) if it doesnt work let me know

Thanks Wittylass for asking the question & thanks linn for answer.

I love my ticker.x


----------



## -Linn-

I'm glad it's working :) Nice ticker you there!


----------



## Tara123006

Thanks Jane!! I'm pretty excited ab it! Lol also, congrats to the new bfp's! I think I have to say that everyday! That's awesome! 18 more days until my first appt! Sorry I'm getting more excited/nervous with everyday day I get closer!


----------



## Tara123006

Wrightywales we have the same appointment date!


----------



## -Linn-

Yay 6 weeks today!!!

Tara are you having a scan at your appointment?


----------



## aneageraussie

hi guys.. after having some away time from BnB im back... and can see many new June mommies... we have a big group here...:happydance::happydance:

im coming to 7 weeks tommorow... and my OB appointment coming in 10 days... i hope she does a scan and we see something... i will be a lil above 8 weeks when i see her... so im hoping to atleast see HB...

for now i m having no symtomps... no MS.. altho im peeing a lot... and that about it... 
i hope all of you having a good time... xxxx


----------



## nellis10

Lawa said:


> Has anyone else had sharp pain and no bleeding this early on?

I'm a day ahead of you and got this sharp pain in my lower groin to the side...been nagging me for an hour now...then I get these weird like a nerve pinch sensation....not painful but like a weird fluttery sensation....can't really describe it.....every twinge has me panicking!!!:dohh::blush:


----------



## Bexy

-Linn- said:


> Yay 6 weeks today!!!
> 
> Tara are you having a scan at your appointment?

Hey Linn, I'm 6 weeks today too!

Edit: oops looks like 6 weeks 1 day according to my ticker! ;)

Second edit: EDD is 6 June 2010 :)


----------



## Lkeecey

aneageraussie said:


> hi guys.. after having some away time from BnB im back... and can see many new June mommies... we have a big group here...:happydance::happydance:
> 
> im coming to 7 weeks tommorow... and my OB appointment coming in 10 days... i hope she does a scan and we see something... i will be a lil above 8 weeks when i see her... so im hoping to atleast see HB...
> 
> for now i m having no symtomps... no MS.. altho im peeing a lot... and that about it...
> i hope all of you having a good time... xxxx

No morning sickness?! Lucky devil!! hehe. :thumbup: Glad you are back my dear x


----------



## -Linn-

Bexy - you are already one day further, but close enough. I bet I will have my baby later than most ladies on here anyway. MY DD was 16 days overdue. I just wouldn't go into labour. Have you got bad sickness? I was complaining and asking for it all this time and now I feel so bad don't know how to cope for another 6-7 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Twinmad

Afternoon ladies,

Congrats on all the new June mummies and your :bfp:s, I pray they are sticky 9 month beanies :hug:

Sorry i've been MIA, I actually thought I was going to have to leave you all after spending the major part of the weekend in A&E (Accidents and Emergencies). I woke up again with those stupid cramps and couldn't hold back the tears so DH and I decided to go in guns blazing this time in case someone tried to get rid of me with just paracetamol. They did countless of tests to check my HcG levels, etc and after abandoning us in one of the wards finally decided to do a scan to check all was ok. We had been there from about 7.30am and by 2.30pm, I still hadn't eaten and was starving but wasn't allowed to have anything in case they needed to operate on me. 

To cut a long story short, the scans showed one gestational sac and two heartbeats! TWO HEARTBEATS!! I couldn't believe my eyes.... I can't believe i'm actually having my dreams come true, that has never happened before and now i'm speechless. I need to go back for another scan in a few weeks just to be sure but for now, i'm over the moon and glad to be able to join you all again.

Thanks -Linn- and Tara, you guys are swell... mwah!!!

Oh and i've updated the spreadsheet with the new June mummies so please take a look and keep us posted ladies :hug:


----------



## Cobo76

Wow Twinmad thats great.....two babies. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats hun!


----------



## Twinmad

Thanks babe.... i'm still in shock but happy all the same


----------



## -Linn-

wow twinmad you are so lucky, you are having identicals :) 

i was worried about you, glad to hear all is fine :) cant wait to see my baby's heartbeat 
im sure im only having one, but twins are soooo great!!


----------



## Tara123006

Twinmad- I bet you are so excited....it's like you knew it the entire time! Esp. with your name and all :)

Linn- I think so since it's with my obgyn. I noticed that a lot of you ladies are making appt's just to make appt's with your midwife? I thought that was strange....why don't you just get to make your appt with your midwife from the beginning?? Anyway, since it's not like that here I'm hoping i can go ahead and get a scan and see the heartbeat. :) I think i will...I'll def. push for it!


----------



## nellis10

OMG!!!! Congrats TWINMAD!! I confess myself that I am hoping for 2 in there!! :happydance::baby::baby:


----------



## -Linn-

well we need to see you GP (general practitioner) and then they refer us to the midwife care. so im seeing my midwife from now on, and i get 2 scans at the hospital :) one at 12 weeks and one at 20...


----------



## loobi

OMG...twinmad.....thats fantastic..... i am soooo pleased for you.... what was the pain about ??? have they helped you out with that???

wow twins!!!!!


----------



## Lkeecey

Twinmad- That's bloody BRILLIANT!! Congrats! I'm glad you are OK. xxxx


----------



## Twinmad

Thanks girlies, my name only suggests how much i'd love to have twins but to actually be told that i am is crazy so i'm seriously chuffed.

I still haven't had my midwife app yet, :growlmad: everything's so slow where I live unless ofcourse they think you're having an ectopic and they need to operate.

When's your app Tara? 

Linn, have you booked the babybond app yet? I'm still keeping mine for next sat...12days to go...yippee!!!


----------



## Mary HH

Well I am very new here and due according to websites 9th June.

I have home tested positive 3 times (first time on 6th October), went to the docs but they will not test to confirm or even let me make a appointment with the doctor, I have filled out a form for the midwife but now am waiting for hear. they said the first meeting is a group meeting and will be in about 3 weeks, them the first one on one appointment around 10-12 weeks. Is this normal? I would really just like formal confirmation....


----------



## Wish4another

Massive congratulations Twinmad!!!! :baby::baby:
I'm so happy for you! How exciting!!!
you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## nellis10

I will be 10 weeks at my first midwife appt, so I guess it must be fairly normal to have it between 8-11 weeks.


----------



## Twinmad

loobi said:


> OMG...twinmad.....thats fantastic..... i am soooo pleased for you.... what was the pain about ??? have they helped you out with that???
> 
> wow twins!!!!!

Thanks babe!!! The silly doctors/sonographer completely forgot about that once the heartbeats were detected. They told me I was free to go so I asked and all they said was, everything appears normal so it's prob just ur uterus stretching to house two beans! They seemed to be more interested when they thought they'd have to operate :growlmad:


----------



## Twinmad

Lkeecey said:


> Twinmad- That's bloody BRILLIANT!! Congrats! I'm glad you are OK. xxxx

Babes!!! It's GREEEEAT to have you back here with us :happydance: I bet you're chuffed


----------



## -Linn-

twinmad i will make the appointment , just waiting for payday. have u got bad sickness? with twins? you should have double the hcg :) im soooo sick all day long since saturday so im actually quite relaxed now, but still want that scan. in 2 weeks seeing my midwife will see what she says will try to push for my 12 week scan to be earlier not at 15 weeks 

ohmygod - yes it is normal, im having my booking appointment at 8 weeks, they do nothing apart from asking questions there anyway. and bloodpressure i think, but the midwife will organise for you to go on the system for your scans :)


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Twinmad, that is fab news!!


----------



## Lkeecey

Twinmad said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> Twinmad- That's bloody BRILLIANT!! Congrats! I'm glad you are OK. xxxx
> 
> Babes!!! It's GREEEEAT to have you back here with us :happydance: I bet you're chuffedClick to expand...

I am sooo chuffed :D Getting more excited each day. Thanks lovely xx


----------



## Tara123006

-Linn- said:


> well we need to see you GP (general practitioner) and then they refer us to the midwife care. so im seeing my midwife from now on, and i get 2 scans at the hospital :) one at 12 weeks and one at 20...

what do they do at the gp appt??


----------



## Lkeecey

Tara123006 said:


> what do they do at the gp appt??

With me, I just told her I was pregnant and she said that they no longer test anymore. She amended my records, told me to take folic acid (which I was already) and then told me to make an appt with MW. Bit disappointing really. She didn't even give me an official due date. I'm sure not all docs are like that tho.

Hoping MW will be better. xx


----------



## -Linn-

My gp did the same, asked me if i was keeping it :wacko: then put it on my records and gave me the number for the mw.... the mw will do all the antenatal care :)


----------



## Tara123006

Ohhh okay :) Well, how's everyone today?


----------



## -Linn-

god i feel so sick I can't eat anymore, anyone tried any good remedies yet? i know last week i was complaining i wasn't feeling sick but right now i feel like i can't cope with this...close to tears :(


----------



## Tara123006

i'm sorry linn...get some phenergan. that's the only thing that helped me w/ my first :/ i'm still hoping to get sick...i'm still not feeling too bad now! makes me a bit nervous.

is it just me or is anyone else watching "baby diaries" or any of those other delivery shows! i just love them. i could watch them all day i swear! lol


----------



## -Linn-

i was waiting for this too, but I forgot how bad it was i think. i never heard of that phenergan stuff not sure if i can buy it in the uk, but will ask google in a sec. at least my DD just went to sleep so i can relax now. i just ate again but couldnt keep it down... i know no need to cry but it's not my day today :(


----------



## -Linn-

oh and i love baby diaries too :)


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> god i feel so sick I can't eat anymore, anyone tried any good remedies yet? i know last week i was complaining i wasn't feeling sick but right now i feel like i can't cope with this...close to tears :(

BIG HUG.

Have you tried ginger nut biscuits? or extra strong mints? xxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Tara123006 said:


> i'm sorry linn...get some phenergan. that's the only thing that helped me w/ my first :/ i'm still hoping to get sick...i'm still not feeling too bad now! makes me a bit nervous.
> 
> is it just me or is anyone else watching "baby diaries" or any of those other delivery shows! i just love them. i could watch them all day i swear! lol

I started watching Portland Babies last night. The OH walked in just as the baby was being pulled out, and he was NOT expecting to see that haha!! xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> god i feel so sick I can't eat anymore, anyone tried any good remedies yet? i know last week i was complaining i wasn't feeling sick but right now i feel like i can't cope with this...close to tears :(
> 
> BIG HUG.
> 
> Have you tried ginger nut biscuits? or extra strong mints? xxxxClick to expand...

thanks hun, i dont know whats wrong with me, but my hormones are definetely up there, i have cried so often about silly stuff.... havent tried the mints and gingernut biscuits. gotta go and get some later then. will try mint tea now :) at least im not worried about my bean anymore, i had kind of forgotten how bad this sickness feels though.


----------



## nellis10

Sitting here at my desk dying the death of a thousand silent vomits!!! :sick: This is terrible, I feel as though I will puke at any second...just don't get me to speak!!! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> thanks hun, i dont know whats wrong with me, but my hormones are definetely up there, i have cried so often about silly stuff.... havent tried the mints and gingernut biscuits. gotta go and get some later then. will try mint tea now :) at least im not worried about my bean anymore, i had kind of forgotten how bad this sickness feels though.

There's nothing wrong with you! You're pregnant!! Take it easy :) The ginger nuts made me feel better the past few days, and the mints helped before that (although I've gone off them now). xxxxxxxx


Hope you feel better too Nellis 10 xxx


----------



## -Linn-

bless you nellis, i remember that having to work feeling so sick all the time, for me it helped to eat crackers all day long and staring out of the window, only i didnt get that much work done that way, but my boss and colleagues were very understanding. hope yours is too.... if it gets too bad you should maybe go home for the day. Thank god im only looking after my DD, i find that hard enough.


----------



## Melsue129

Hi ladies.. HOpe all is well......

Twinmad - SOOOOOO EXCITED for you :wohoo: - unbelieveable... Im going for my scan on Friday to hear a heartbeat... Wondering if its going to be one or two... I have twins that run in my part of the family... Fun Fun... Sooooo crazy and Im sure you are lovin it... Congrats!!!! So happy for you and DH..... :happydance:

Bummed that lots of ladies have the MS - Im afraid that its gonna hit me soon I HATE feeling nauseous and throwing up..... eeeeekkk.. Im going to be sooo miserable.... Im going to stock up on cyrstalized ginger and cookies and some lil crakers.... I heard that wintergreen breath mints were helpful too... Hope everyone's hanging in there..

Me well Im counting the days until my next ultrasound on Friday at 11:30am... Im working in the morning and then taking the rest of the day off... Fx'd to hear a heartbeat..... DH decided if we hear a heartbeat then we will tell our mom's only two close friends know right now.... Gonna have to work on a special way to tell them... Anyone have any ideas... I have a couple of ideas I think... Hoping I can get some what of a ultrasound pic even if its the tinest lil dot I can still point it out to our moms and say thats your grandbaby!!!! LOL


----------



## -Linn-

melsue I hope you won't get bad sickness, i wanted this and now im really miserable. gonna buy one of those seabands see if that helps. its a bracelet for travel/morning sickness.

dont have any ideas how to tell your mums, but i think other people posted some nice ideas on first tri not too long ago.

fingers crossed for the ultrasound!


----------



## Tara123006

I know DH is like...again? I watch it ALL the time. I swear I should be a labor/delivery nurse...it's in my blood!


----------



## beachlover1

Ok, im just gonna VERY VERY cautiously say hello & today I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

I say cautiously as I was here in August and sadly I had a MMC at 8 weeks so i wont be that active with a ticker etc until I see a scan to confirm we headed in the right direction!!!! 
Im bloody SH***ING myself its gonna happen again to be honest. I can even get that excited....how dare a MC take away the excitement of it all!!! GRRRRRR!!!!!!

Im sure some of you know how I must be feeling! but for this one second YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY BFP!!!

Fxd for you all. xx


----------



## Lkeecey

beachlover1 said:


> Ok, im just gonna VERY VERY cautiously say hello & today I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> I say cautiously as I was here in August and sadly I had a MMC at 8 weeks so i wont be that active with a ticker etc until I see a scan to confirm we headed in the right direction!!!!
> Im bloody SH***ING myself its gonna happen again to be honest. I can even get that excited....how dare a MC take away the excitement of it all!!! GRRRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> Im sure some of you know how I must be feeling! but for this one second YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY BFP!!!
> 
> Fxd for you all. xx


Congratulations Beachlover :) Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats beachlover :)


----------



## Twinmad

Yaaaay :happydance: for you beachlover. Huge Congratulations and I pray it's a sticky bean

I didn't have any symptoms apart from the cramping prior to today but then I woke up this morning feeling like crap and with an awful taste in my mouth. I can't believe I was begging for MS only last week and now i'm not so sure I want it to come :haha:

I love Portland Babies, baby diaries, home births, the whole lot and i've got them recording at home on my sky+ box and they're taking up all the memory so DH is not so pleased at the moment. To date, he hasn't walked in on any funny scenes :haha: I can only imagine the reaction he'll have :rofl:


----------



## Twinmad

What is everybody else's next milestone? Midwife app? Ultrasound scan? and when?


----------



## EGGY#3

Congratualtions on your :bfp:!!!!! ladies!


----------



## EGGY#3

Twinmad said:


> What is everybody else's next milestone? Midwife app? Ultrasound scan? and when?

I have an 11 am U/S this morning! Wish us luck! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

congrats beachlover!

I have blood work tomorrow to make sure my numbers are still rising. I am very nervous but trying to have PMA that it will be great news.

As of now, just have a heightened sense of smell and beI have been very tired.

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Twinmad

EGGY#3 said:


> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> What is everybody else's next milestone? Midwife app? Ultrasound scan? and when?
> 
> I have an 11 am U/S this morning! Wish us luck! :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck babes.... wow!!! I really hope it goes well hun. Come back with the lovely news :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

BizyBee said:


> congrats beachlover!
> 
> I have blood work tomorrow to make sure my numbers are still rising. I am very nervous but trying to have PMA that it will be great news.
> 
> As of now, just have a heightened sense of smell and beI have been very tired.
> 
> How's everyone else getting on?

FX for the numbers tomorrow babes... it's crazy how they multiply day by day


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks! 

Also, I have recalculated my dates based on O and would be due on June 18th.


----------



## -Linn-

twinmad trust me you dont want that morning (all day) sickness to come!


----------



## Twinmad

-Linn- said:


> twinmad trust me you dont want that morning (all day) sickness to come!

I know that now babes, going by how I felt this morning :haha: How stupid was I to beg for it to come. MS!!!! Please go away from me, I didn't mean it :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

god i've been feeling like this since saturday now, i just cried lol... im feeling so bad, i need food but cant get it cause im feeling too bad and OH is not coming home til 8.30 so i will have to drag myself up off the couch. hope yours will only come in the mornings. but on a good note im really not worried about my baby anymore.


----------



## -Linn-

:rofl: i didnt mean it either.....


----------



## Twinmad

why do you feel so bad babes? can't you take something to supress the feeling? :awww: Bless you!

MS!! We really didn't mean it.... GO AWAY!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

just so so so so sick that i dont wanna get up but my DD is calling she just woke up so will see about getting food. im just hormonal today want my sickness to go away :(


----------



## Twinmad

Aww! Bless you... it can't be easy esp with having to look after DD as well as feel rubbish. Take it easy babes and don't over work yourself :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

thank you for your kind words, I got up was sick a little and managed to put rice in the microwave which i will eat in a minute. my food shopping will be so cheap next week, all i need is rice and potatoes :rofl: I feel better now, it is hard looking after DD esp when shes got her tantrums but when I got her out of her cot she said love you mummy so it's all worth it and I do feel a lot better.


----------



## Trinity42

I feel okay today, a few waves of nausea, sore side boobs, craving sour stuff... I just want to cry for no reason. I want to see my mom which i havent seen her in a few months. I have my first real dr apt wed 14


----------



## Lawa

Well tiredness has hit me like a bus today and bobs getting v sore aswell :D


----------



## Kailm

Twinmad - so pleased for you - two heartbeats - wow! you must be dancing on cloud 9!


----------



## Amos2009

Kailm said:


> Twinmad - so pleased for you - two heartbeats - wow! you must be dancing on cloud 9!

WHAT??? I must have missed this!!! OMG YAY!!!!!!!!! Congrats Twin!!!


----------



## Jane1972

OMG:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Twinmad that is so fantastic so happy for you.


----------



## Jane1972

ohmygod said:


> Well I am very new here and due according to websites 9th June.
> 
> I have home tested positive 3 times (first time on 6th October), went to the docs but they will not test to confirm or even let me make a appointment with the doctor, I have filled out a form for the midwife but now am waiting for hear. they said the first meeting is a group meeting and will be in about 3 weeks, them the first one on one appointment around 10-12 weeks. Is this normal? I would really just like formal confirmation....

Hi OMG
It seems to be different to where you live & even down to what Drs you go too. HPT's are so good now that they dont confirm if you already have a positive. At my Drs you make an appointment at 8-10 weeks(m/w on does this once a week) & at that appointment book your 12 week scan. If you have 3 positives you are pregnant Congrats.:happydance:
Jane


----------



## Lkeecey

Twinmad said:


> What is everybody else's next milestone? Midwife app? Ultrasound scan? and when?

Midwife appt! :) Can't wait. Will be 9 weeks then, so hopefully will get a scan date :D:D:D:D:D:D:happydance:


----------



## Jane1972

beachlover1 do know how you feel, can be hard to be positive but yeyyy BFP.:wohoo:

aneageraussie congrats & bet you cant wait for you scan on the 22nd?:happydance:

Melsue good luck for friday & make sure you let us know how it goes.:thumbup:

Eggy#3 How did it go today?:flower:

Linn I agree with LKeecey Ginger nuts are Fab!!!:coffee: mmmmmmm & tea.


----------



## Drazic<3

Twinmad, I am OVER the moon for you. YAY! :happydance: 

Our next milestone is the scan on 23rd October, can't wait. :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Twinmad thats Great!!

Guys need some PMA as scared my HCG levels wont have increased enough tomorrow :(


----------



## sweetniss113

YAY !!! for you twinmad so happy for you.

congrats to all the new bfps

I just made my first appt for the 27th I will be 7+1 then


----------



## debgreasby

My next milestone is booking in with my doctors on wednesday morning at 8.50 am!


----------



## ryder

wow twinmad... congrats! I am so afraid of having twins LOL my family has twins on both sides and I would be so overwhelmed with 2 of them! PLUS Jasmnine :rofl:


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Ryder
I have twins on both sides too, would scare me but i'd love it! Have you got Jasmine's Birthday present yet?


----------



## debgreasby

My DH's brothers are twins! Also, my SIL read her stars (before she knew i was PG) and they said the family will have baby news and it's twins!!

Can you imagine?? I would go from 4 kids to 6!!!! DH would die!!


----------



## Wish4another

My next step is MW on 27th Oct when i'll be 7 +5, followed by the US at the hospital on the 26th Nov at exactly 12 weeks! :happydance: Can't wait! So excitied!
I was lucky that I didn't suffer from morning sickness at all in my last pregnancy so keeping my fingers crossed i'll avoid it this time too! I don't think i would be able to handle it very well!!!
Got sore boobs at the moment and really emotional and tired! :sleep: 
Does anyone know if there anything i can do to give me more energy / keep me awake during the day?!!!! LOL!!! :help:


----------



## Jane1972

6 wow! that would be cool. Have you told your other children yet Deb?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone, I'm due June 7-9th so far, my first U/S (8 weeks) will be on October 27th so I'll know better then!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Lawa - i wish you best of luck that your HCG levels will be just fine, have you had any bleeding or why are you so worried? 

Congrats and welcome Junebug_CJ :)

How is my bump buddy Kailm? 

Thanks Lkeecey and Jane - bought some ginger nuts this evening. 

I'm feeling a bit better now, had some dinner and ginger nuts, hope it will last for a bit 

xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Can i join? My EDD is 24 June 2010 :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Jane1972 said:


> 6 wow! that would be cool. Have you told your other children yet Deb?

Yeah they are really excited. Although the eldest 2 are arguing whether it will be a boy or girl already lol!


----------



## -Linn-

SarahMelissa said:


> Can i join? My EDD is 24 June 2010 :happydance:

of course u can join - welcome and congrats on the BFP :happydance:


----------



## Melsue129

SarahMelissa said:


> Can i join? My EDD is 24 June 2010 :happydance:

OMG SarahMelissa ----- sooooo excited to see you in the June babies month!!! :wohoo: - Yay!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melsue129

Jane1972 - I will let you gals know how my scan goes on Friday for sure.....

Hope everyone had a good day --- feel better Linn..... Sorry you feel sooo icky...


----------



## -Linn-

thanks Melsue, I feel better I had 2 dinners and finally better, but I'm sure it will be back. At least I'm not worried about my baby anymore. 

best of luck for your scan :)


----------



## katyblot

Congrats SarahMelissa on your BFP! You did such a good job on the September testing in ttc, was sad you didn't get one then but so happy for you now - good luck!
ANd to all the other BFP's - there have been so many since i last logged on - its so exciting!

And Twinmad - so glad to hear your good news - wow, twins - your dreams come true!

Am actully feeling a bit queasy now and again, but then it vanishes with all my other (very few) symptoms, and then get really scared! Must try and make my self relax!

Loadsa love love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Kailm

hey all, hope you're all doing well! i've been feeling really crap today - didn't get my afternoon nap today - work sucks! i was enjoying them at the weekend - but maybe 2hrs+ was a little excessive yesterday. sickness is starting to creep in as well, not so easy when your at work and no one knows!I haven't actually thrown up yet but my desk is one of the furthest away from the toilets - and i know it's just a matter of time


----------



## EGGY#3

Went for my U/S today! The nurse saw a sac and calculated me at 5 Weeks 1 Day so in two weeks we should hear a heartbeat! So awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## Drazic<3

I just ate a whole bag of sweet popcorn. :shy:


----------



## Unicus

*June 10th here!!!* :happydance: :cloud9: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> hey all, hope you're all doing well! i've been feeling really crap today - didn't get my afternoon nap today - work sucks! i was enjoying them at the weekend - but maybe 2hrs+ was a little excessive yesterday. sickness is starting to creep in as well, not so easy when your at work and no one knows!I haven't actually thrown up yet but my desk is one of the furthest away from the toilets - and i know it's just a matter of time

hey i can remember it being horrible to be at work, i had to tell my boss so soon i was pregnant as i was permanently staring out of the window feeling so sick, so i thought before she will wonder what's up i tell her. she was very nice about it.... hope you will feel better, otherwise can u take time off? i have felt bad today as well but its what i wanted lol.... :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

EGGY good to hear everything looks how it should, i cant wait for my first scan :)


----------



## BizyBee

congrats sarahmelissa and unicus!

So glad to hear everyone is progressing well. Can't wait until we all start having scans and can post pics. xx

Twinmad, how did I miss your news? Congrats!


----------



## tonyamanda

@twinmad congrats on the twins hun :happydance:


----------



## Lawa

-Linn- 

I am really worried as over the weekend I was in hospital with suspected eptopic and double over in pain :/ But they cant explain it at the mo :(


----------



## -Linn-

sorry to hear about your pain babe, how are you feeling now? hope it was just something harmless like painfull bowelmovements then. you must have been so relieved to see the sac in uterus :)


----------



## aneageraussie

how is everyone feeling today? 

twinmad- OMG congrats.. how good is to see ur dream finally coming treue.. super happy for you:happydance: xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

oh and yes !! yay for me for reaching 7 week mark today... every week passes by and i feel so relieved..


----------



## -Linn-

congrats on 7 weeks :happydance: I'm still feeling pretty sick but otherwise ok :)


----------



## aneageraussie

awwww Linn im so sorry u feeling sick but in a way i think its reassuring thing that something happening within ur body.. unlike me with no symtomps.. i worry so much ... :shrug:
but i guess i have to trust my body and my bean .. thet know what they r doing..


----------



## Lawa

Pain is not to bad but after a early MC I really am on edge.


----------



## -Linn-

aneageraussie - thanks babe. dont feel sorry, it is horrible but since I have felt like this I'm no longer worried about the baby. Not everybody gets MS, I was waiting for it as I had it with my first as well. Are you having a scan soon? I'm sure you are just fine.... just wait in a few days u will feel horrible and like me wish you never said anything! 

Lawa - I can imagine after your MC you must be so tense waiting to see a heartbeat and get a bit further til u can relax... what week did u MC last time? Hope its a super sticky one for you, FX


----------



## aneageraussie

lawa - thats some positive that pain is not too bad.. i hope everything turns out to be OK for you !!:hugs:


----------



## Lawa

I mc last time about 4.5 weeks.

So already past that but just hoping that bloods are where they should [email protected]


----------



## -Linn-

are you getting the blood results today? fingers crossed


----------



## Lawa

Yup sitting by the phone and waiting for them to ring me now :/


----------



## angelbaby999

Good morning everyone! Huge congrats to twinmad, you must be so excited hun!
I have now booked my scan for the 23rd Nov, my hubbys birthday! We have multiples in the family, and I seem to be rather large for 7 weeks. I also found out very very early, so the midwife is looking forward to the scan too! Hopefully she will be able to hear with the doppler. 
Getting very excited now - we are actually pregnant! woohoo! x


----------



## Twinmad

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all the lovely messages, feels like I just got my :bfp: all over again

Yaaaay for the new :bfp:s and special yaaay for SarahMelissa, so glad you got your :bfp: babes...guess the conceptionmoon paid off :hugs:

@Lawa - FX for the results babes, I hope they turn out ok

@Linn - how are you feeling today babes? Pls get better soon :hugs:

I had a bit of a rubbish night as I couldn't sleep past 2.30am so I went downstairs to watch all the Home&Health baby programs i'd previously recorded and then I saw something about vanishing twins and I can't get the idea out of my head.... I need mental help, I get good news and now i'm stressing over it :growlmad:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well it&#8217;s all down on paper now as I went for my appointment at the docs last night and told them I was pregnant. She just checked my blood pressure and went through a couple of things then I made an appointment with the midwife for my 1st booking in appointment which is on the 16th November so by then I&#8217;ll be 11 weeks.

Been feeling a little sicky most days so bought myself a box of low fat crackers last night to nibble on. I think I might go to Holland and Barrett and get some ginger tablets just in case.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok :)


----------



## Twinmad

Oh wow!!! Angelbaby, it's prob multiples.... FX for you babes, 23rd is my bday as well and i'll be exactly 12wks and out of 1st Tri :happydance:

How can you wait until then though, I wouldn't be able to hang in until then to find out...


----------



## angelbaby999

Its killing me! lol 
I am so so sure I have felt movement, as I have had one baby before, but I have been told that it is gas. I really do know the difference. hmmm. Maybe I'm just insane! lol
I don't know how to find out any earlier, it just feels very different. my mum had twins, and she said she felt movement at 8 weeks. It is very common on the multiple sites. My grandma and cousin also had twins. 
I'm gonna feel so silly if its just one in there! he he!


----------



## -Linn-

Angelbaby, I'm pretty large already too, will take some pix later. I think it's all just bloating for me. Fingers crossed you will get twins then :) 

Twinmad - I am sure none of your twins will vanish hun, but I'm exactly the same I see or hear about any possible complications and worry straight away that I will get them too. Good you still got your babybond scan which is in less than 2 weeks. 

I'm feeling ok, still sick but I just had something to eat which made it a little better. I hope this will only last until 13 weeks like with DD, kids are so funny... I made plain rice yesterday and she wanted some so I gave it to her and then she looked at me and said tastes good :rofl: so well I'm gonna be saving loads of money with that rice diet :)


----------



## angelbaby999

Has anyone bought anything yet? I know its very early days but boots have a fab offer on huggies newborn nappies, I think it way £5.49 for a box with 59 nappies, a packet of huggies wipes, a pack of changing pads and a pack of kleenex tissues. I bought two boxes! Very good deal!


----------



## Twinmad

@Linn - :rofl: at your DD loving plain rice, I guess she just wants to be a grownup and eat what mummy's eating :rofl: I can't wait till the scan next Sat.... it'll be great to see two heartbeats still pounding away with neither vanishing :haha: I can't help thinking the worst sometimes

@Angelbaby - FX u don't look silly babes. Do they have private scan clinics where you live? you could get one from as little as £55 - £75 for an early 8wk scan. I haven't bought anything, so scared i'll ginks myself :haha:


----------



## nellis10

Is anyone else panicking already? I had bad tummy pains earlier and thought my discharge was darker and can't stop panicking now!!!:cry:


----------



## ryder

Jane1972 said:


> Hi Ryder
> I have twins on both sides too, would scare me but i'd love it! Have you got Jasmine's Birthday present yet?

no lol... I havent bought anything because I would just give it to her early... I am going shopping this friday for her presents though and to pick up baking stuff to make her party treats.


----------



## ryder

Angelbaby, at 7 weeks your baby is still tiny, barely the size of a bean. Its unlikely your feeling the baby as they dont start to make movements yet. It is true that with your second or third pregnancy you can feel the movements earlier though. Im sure it wont be long x

In the beginning your uterus does alot of stretching and expanding too.... so you can have muscles spasms etc.


----------



## Melsue129

Lawa, dont worry - I had the same pain you did, I doubled over in pain... It was prett intense to the point in which I felt like my body was on fire... I had a lil spot and that made me call the dr... Thats when they had me come in to check for ectopic and the sak was in the right place... They said its just pains that we will get while our uterus stretches and grows... Fun Fun... I still get lots of AF type crampies everyday but havent had too many more of those pains... You've already had an transvaginal ultrasound right??? How did you bloods come back??

Hope everyone is having a good day today!!!! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

I just came back from the park, and it was so emberrassing I had to be sick in a bush, god knows what all the people must have thought.... and I'm finding my DD is a lot less understanding with my morning sickness than my boss used to be :rofl: i had to swing and sit on a seasaw and now i feel pretty awful again. Why did I want this morning sickness so much? 

Twinmad - she has now just asked me this "mummy rice eat lunch" and I was :rofl:.... I made sandwiches instead which seemed fine :) I am sure you will see both heartbeats again, but I always worry too so understand you... also you wanted twins so much... I think its fab you are having them, I mean the chances for identicals are so small :) 

Ryder - I always end up giving my DD presents early if I buy them too soon. So always end up getting stuff at the last minute again :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi all!! sorry taken me a bit to toddle over to this thread. im due on 20th june. feeling pretty good at the moment. just tired and boobs abit sore. looking forward to getting to know you abit better. xx


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> hi all!! sorry taken me a bit to toddle over to this thread. im due on 20th june. feeling pretty good at the moment. just tired and boobs abit sore. looking forward to getting to know you abit better. xx

:wave: congrats on your BFP :happydance:


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> hi all!! sorry taken me a bit to toddle over to this thread. im due on 20th june. feeling pretty good at the moment. just tired and boobs abit sore. looking forward to getting to know you abit better. xx
> 
> :wave: congrats on your BFP :happydance:Click to expand...

thank you xxxxx


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: E&L, so glad you've crossed over babes.... I pray it's a sticky one. :hugs:

@Linn - :rofl: rice eat dinner :rofl: bless her :awww: Seriously though, why did u go on those rides, surely u suspected they'd make u queasy... don't let DD bully u into any schenegans (can't spell) u catch my drift though :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

she was a right little terror today.... mummmmmmmmyyyyy swing come, mummmmmmmyyyy :) i thought i'd make her happy. maybe once i told her im pregnant and got a baby in my tummy she might be more understanding. she is dying for me to have a baby :) yes I'm getting the drift, will try to get my friend to come with us tomorrow :) Are you off work Twinmad?


----------



## Twinmad

I wish!! I'm slugging away at my desk trying to finish up a pile of work that is not going down :nope: Can't stop researching into this VTS (Vanishing Twin syndrome) though... too much information is a curse I tell you.... I wish I didn't know all this :cry: I'm worrying myself into a stuppur


----------



## nellis10

Hi folks, I have a feeling this just isn't a stickie for me....:cry::cry: AF like cramps and just a feeling inside me telling me not to get excited.


----------



## -Linn-

hahaha I do the same thing, researching the stuff I worry about. I guess it's normal. I will keep my fingers crossed for you none of your twins will vanish hun :) I hope you manage to get some work done, when I was working during my first pregnancy I really couldnt concentrate on doing any work either :wacko: as long as you are not getting in any trouble I guess it's ok... my boss was veeery understanding.. I even got a 2 hour lunch break to go to Babybond just like that!


----------



## -Linn-

oh no nellis, I hope not :( i had loads of AF like cramps during my first pregnancy... thats why I only tested when AF was 16 days late, I thought I was comming on every night. You should go to the EPU for a scan or something. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Twinmad

Wow!!! Wish my bosses could be that understanding.... no chance!!! I was sooo hungry at lunch time and didn't fancy anything in the canteen so ended up ordering a pizza, how naughty of me :blush:

@Nellis - babes, how are you feeling.... why don't u want to get excited babes :nope:


----------



## -Linn-

oh pizza, I know its tasty but wouldn't bring one down. Im living off brown bread, cheese and cucumber sandwiches today :) I can't wait to get to 2nd tri... must try not to eat so much this time. Last time round I gained 70 pounds in 30 weeks... really too much. But I lost it all again within 6 months.


----------



## nellis10

Just had a drop of brown discharge...don't think things are going well...devastated. :cry::cry:


----------



## -Linn-

ring the EPU hun and go in for a scan, it is common to have brown discharge in early pregnancy... either way no use getting stressed at home, better to go get it checked out. I will pray it's ok babe :(


----------



## wrightywales

nellis10 said:


> Is anyone else panicking already? I had bad tummy pains earlier and thought my discharge was darker and can't stop panicking now!!!:cry:

i too am worrying about every little pain and i check every time i go to the loo when i wipe to make sure its not changing colour but i did have browny coloured cm for 5 days so thats where i got that obsession from :rofl: 

i am 5 weeks tomorrow and starting to get some symptoms that i am pregnant now. im not liking the MS and my boobs are really sore today which is a good sign i think. looking forward to my scan in a couple of weeks hope everything is ok.

hope your all feeling ok and not having to much MS 

:hug::hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi Ladies,
I couldn't resist having a little look at this thread ... a little walk down memory lane for me, i was one of the 2009 June bugs, as you can see from my sig i now have a happy healthy little man (or not so little now lol)
Ive just read a few of your posts and im thinking wow that was me this time last year!

I wanted to with you guys all the best with your pregnancies :hugs: (Nellis10 i hope the discharge turnes out to be nothing to worry about hun xx) 

Hope you all enjoy sharing the experience with each other too,

Im still good friends with quite a few of the last lot of June bugs and always will be :flower:


----------



## -Linn-

wrightywales, I hope your morning sickness is not too bad, I got it bad again this time but it's ok, it makes me more confident that my pregnancy is progressing well. My MW said as long as I was feeling sick and/or tired everything was probably fine :) 
Did you have two embies put back? Sounds like your MS is early so could be twins, when is your scan?


----------



## -Linn-

Cariad your little man is gorgeous :)


----------



## wrightywales

-Linn- said:


> wrightywales, I hope your morning sickness is not too bad, I got it bad again this time but it's ok, it makes me more confident that my pregnancy is progressing well. My MW said as long as I was feeling sick and/or tired everything was probably fine :)
> Did you have to embies put back? Sounds like your MS is early so could be twins, when is your scan?

yes had 2 embies put back and have my scan booked on thursday 29th cant wait. had MS now for about 3 days i thought it might be a bit early but as this is my first its all new to me so just going with the flow


----------



## -Linn-

Oh how exciting you might be having twins :) Two babies higher HCG earlier so sounds promising that you have had your MS for 3 days already. I feel sick all day long, but I'm hoping in second tri I will be fine again... I bet you can't wait for your scan, hope we will get to see some pictures :)


----------



## Buds

Hello, thought I wold pop in say hi...I am due my 1st baby on 5th June (not 6th June as I originally thought). Had a scan yesterday..it was amazing. Saw a heartbeat and everything, and they dated me at 6w+2 as I expected. I am lucky so far as have no sickness or nothing, so hope that lasts!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying this crazy bt incredible jouney so far!


----------



## wrightywales

-Linn- said:


> Oh how exciting you might be having twins :) Two babies higher HCG earlier so sounds promising that you have had your MS for 3 days already. I feel sick all day long, but I'm hoping in second tri I will be fine again... I bet you can't wait for your scan, hope we will get to see some pictures :)

nope cant wait im like a little kid waiting for christmas :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

I feel exactly the same, can't wait to see my baby :)


----------



## Twinmad

I'll keep u in my prayers Nellis and wrightywales, those brown spottings will turn out to be nothing...

Carriad's baby looks adorable.... Pls don't stop popping by to give us assurance babes from one June mummy to the next :winkwink:

Linn - i'm bad, i know... i just really felt like pizza. I should be good and live on brown bread and cucumber, it'll do well for my bank account cos maybe i won't need to folk out mat clothes too early :haha:


----------



## Twinmad

Ok so we're clearly a bunch of chatter boxes.... just looked on the thread summary and we're less than 100 posts behind the May Babies thread and they started a good 4 weeks ahead of us...tut! tut!! tut!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Twinmad said:


> I'll keep u in my prayers Nellis and wrightywales, those brown spottings will turn out to be nothing...
> 
> Carriad's baby looks adorable.... Pls don't stop popping by to give us assurance babes from one June mummy to the next :winkwink:
> 
> Linn - i'm bad, i know... i just really felt like pizza. I should be good and live on brown bread and cucumber, it'll do well for my bank account cos maybe i won't need to folk out mat clothes too early :haha:

thanks twinmad luckly mine stopped on sunday just hope it doesnt start again and congrats on twins :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lkeecey

Afternoon everyone, 

Just got back from work and been enjoying reading the morning's posts. How is everyone feeling?

Twinmad - You've totally got me craving a pizza now! :D Try not to worry too much about the vanishing twin thing. (I say this, but I don't stop worrying about things no matter how much someone tells me!! haha!)

Linn - How's the morning sickness in comparison to yesterday? 

Congrats on the new BFPs and lots of hugs to everyone. 
xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah chatterboxes here, well twinmad if I wasnt feeling so bad i would have pizza too :) Luckily I still got looooaaads of mat clothes, I still had a good job when I was pregnant for the first time so I went a bit shopping mad. 

Buds - welcome and congrats. Can we see the pictures of your first scan? or did u do a separate thread which i missed? How come you had your scan so early? was it a private one?


----------



## born2bamum

OMG ive only been away a few days and now look !!!

1stly, Toria, I'm so so sorry for your loss, i cried when i read your post, and really i couldnt put into words of what i wanted to say, so descided to write here instead. :hugs: 

Twinmad..............:dohh::wacko::happydance::cloud9::thumbup: Thats all i can say, 

and to all of those BFP ................ CONGRATS to you all.

I'll try and keep up i promise. I've just got back from the pizza hut buffet............oh my oh my, i sure got my moneys worth :haha: 

I'm off now to go sort the horses, i dont know how the hell im gonna manage i'm sure !!!!!!!!!

FWBT unite !!!!!!!!!!!

Laura xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey didnt see your post sorry - it is the same, I had 3 full rounds of sandwiches and still feel sick :( But it's ok I'm glad i found something that I like to eat and it's fairly healthy too. How was work babes? Did you fall asleep? I just fell asleep and then 30 minutes later my DD woke up so now I'm feeling like I got run over by a truck :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

born2bamum said:


> OMG ive only been away a few days and now look !!!
> 
> 1stly, Toria, I'm so so sorry for your loss, i cried when i read your post, and really i couldnt put into words of what i wanted to say, so descided to write here instead. :hugs:
> 
> Twinmad..............:dohh::wacko::happydance::cloud9::thumbup: Thats all i can say,
> 
> and to all of those BFP ................ CONGRATS to you all.
> 
> I'll try and keep up i promise. I've just got back from the pizza hut buffet............oh my oh my, i sure got my moneys worth :haha:
> 
> I'm off now to go sort the horses, i dont know how the hell im gonna manage i'm sure !!!!!!!!!
> 
> FWBT unite !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Laura xxxxxxxxxx

Oh Laura now I'm jealous... I loooove that pizza hut buffet and always got my moneys worth during my last pregnancy :)


----------



## sweetniss113

I totally want some pizza now 
hope everyones MS is not too bad
congrats to the new BFPs 
Mabey we have so many posts cuz there are so many lucky june bug mummies:happydance:


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey didnt see your post sorry - it is the same, I had 3 full rounds of sandwiches and still feel sick :( But it's ok I'm glad i found something that I like to eat and it's fairly healthy too. How was work babes? Did you fall asleep? I just fell asleep and then 30 minutes later my DD woke up so now I'm feeling like I got run over by a truck :haha:

Ah at least you managed to eat something healthy tho! Sorry you are still feeling rough. Work was good, not feeling too sick today and I packed LOADS of different types of foods so that I would have something to eat no matter how I felt! Didn't eat it all, but at least I had some choices! Didn't fall asleep no, haha, oh no you only got 30mins!? I hate the feeling just after you wake up. Nah, I'm getting tired at about 6pm now, but am alright during the day. xxxxxx


----------



## Cobo76

Congrats to all the bfps. Seems like every time I look there are more. :happydance:

To those who are having ms :hugs:. I know we were all asking for it. I still want it (I think). Lol. If it werent for the sore boobs and stretching pains I would think I werent preggers. 

What time does Amos have her u/s today? I am anxious for her. I hope they give her a piccy of her lil bean. 

Hope you ladies have a great day.


----------



## Sarah&Twinkle

Hi June Mummies to be! We just found out I am pregnant and should be due on June 12th 2010, I am 5 weeks and 3 days and feeling all the symptons already. Am also excited but scared and am looking forward to seeing the midwife next week and then finally the 12 week scan at the beginning of December. I can't wait to be able to tell everyone at work, rather than having to hide it....anyway I am babbling, I just wanted to say hi and congratulations to us all! :cloud9:


----------



## Twinmad

Amos's scan is at 11am her time which I think is about now-ish so i'm keeping my eyes out for her update!

Oh dear, I can't believe i've started a pizza-craze - Bring on the FWBT club thanks to Pizza hut buffets :haha: You'd need to walk to a pizza hut and walk back afterwards so u've at least burnt off some of the calories, I on the other hand, sat at my desk....didn't even burn calories by ordering over the phone, NO!!! I ordered it on the internet off Dominos Pizza and then the messenger brought the pizza to me... I will be the QUEEN of the FWBT club :rofl: :rofl:

Aww! Linn bless u, do u want to send DD off to spring/winter camp for a while, to give u a chance to catch up on some much needed sleep :D I really do feel for you babes cos I know and HATE the feeling :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: Sarah&Twinkle... congrats on your :bfp: babes. How are you seeing a MW so early on? Did u go independent?


----------



## Lkeecey

Oo what does FWBT mean? xx


----------



## Cobo76

Welcome Sarah&Twinkle congrats!


----------



## Melsue129

cariad adorable pics of your lil one.....

Twinmad.. Dont overly obsess about certain stuff especially the bad stuff because it puts the extra stress on your body and its not good for the babies... Sooo you need to stop yourself from looking at stuff like that - I know its tough to do but try not to stress.. Babies dont like it... Big :hugs: hang in there... Instead of looking up stuff like that look up baby furniture and themes for the room... Busy yourself with fun stuff...
Oh and I had pizza yesterday, lol....

Congrats to all the newbies!!!!!!!!

Linn - I hope you get some rest.. I know kind of hard with a lil one running around.... Enjoy your sandwiches - what were they again.. cucumber and what?? LOL...

Im anxiously wondering about Amos's scan too and hoping she is okay today... 

I know I forgot alot of people.. hope everyones doing great aside from nasty MS...


----------



## -Linn-

Twinmad - I can't imagine sending DD away, it's why I gave up working, I'm terrible. Believe it or not but last week i went out for the very first time and left DD to have dinner with my OH. She was asking where i was all the time but didn't cry. I'm planning to work again though after this second baby as it's just too lonely for me at home. I have no family here in the UK and not so many friends (they are all working) so I think it will be good to work again I guess in 2011 :) I have recently moved so hoping to make some friends here. 

Oh dominos pizza is just great as well.... I'm feeling sick still but wouldn't say no to Dominos. I'm not FWBT yet but will be by the end of 3rd tri :haha:


----------



## Sarah&Twinkle

Hi Twinmad - thanks! I rang my doctor last week when we found out and they were really, really nice and said I need to see the midwife between 6 - 9 weeks so booked me in for next week on Thursday.....when are you seeing yours??:thumbup:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Twinmad said:


> :hi: E&L, so glad you've crossed over babes.... I pray it's a sticky one. :hugs:
> 
> @Linn - :rofl: rice eat dinner :rofl: bless her :awww: Seriously though, why did u go on those rides, surely u suspected they'd make u queasy... don't let DD bully u into any schenegans (can't spell) u catch my drift though :haha:

thank you hun so doi. i cant find anywhere you post about 2 heartbeats but from what i have figured out with my detective hat on......massive congrats.....and STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER, PUT THE RESEARCH DOWN AND JUST CHILL!!!!! lol :winkwink: all will be fine hun. xxxxx


----------



## Lawa

Hi GUys bloods came back fine today and they are rescanning me on friday so will be 5weeks and 5 days :D 

Dont think I will see a heartbeat this early thoguh :(


----------



## Melsue129

Lawa you never know..... keeping my fx'd for you... great news about your bloods!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Melsue my sandwiches were cucumber and cheese, mild cheddar :) My DD is so active but its ok she sleeps 3 hrs during the day and 11-12 at night so getting plenty of rest still :) 

Lkeecey FWBT means fat with big titties if i remember correctly lol

welcome sarah&twinkle 

Lawa thats fab been waiting for your news, hope you will see the heartbeat asap, its possible to see it so early but dont stress if you wont. xx


----------



## Lawa

The yahve told me to drink loads of water before the scan but surely they wont be doing an external scaan this early?


----------



## -Linn-

so you ladies who laready had scans were are the pix? would love to see some pictures!


----------



## -Linn-

Lawa - they shouldnt really so dont get that with that water, unless they one of those super high tech new machines :)


----------



## Cobo76

Yes share pics! I love looking at those.

Good news about your bloods Lawa!

This is totally not pregnancy related but thought I would share. For some reason I can not get enough of Gerard Butler. Lol. HBO has been playing P.S I Love You non stop lately and I find myself watching it all the time. He is so yummy.


----------



## Melsue129

Unfortunately my first scan was to check to make sure the sak was in the right place because I was having bad pains... So all we saw was a black sak - you couldnt tell if there were a baby in it yet or not... So this time on Friday Im going to try and get a pic even if I can see the tiniest spec of a baby... LOL.... 

Lawa - I had a transvaginal ultrasound and she wanted me to make sure I emptied my bladder as much as i should before the scan... I guess the full badder is the abdominal - they might try that first just to see if they can see anything but not sure if the person on the phone with you was just mistaken and was so used to telling people that.... I'd go with a full bladder you can always empty there right..?


----------



## E&L's mummy

on the totty front it has to be Henry Cavill from the tudors for me im afraid lol


----------



## Melsue129

Cobo - he is yummy....... So funny!!!! 

I watched Knocked up a few times this past weekend... So into the pregnancy movies... LOL>.


----------



## Cobo76

I'm into pregnancy movies and shows too. :) I cry every time I watch the Baby Stories on TLC.


----------



## Lawa

Thats true I had the probe sticky uppy thing on Sunday and all I saw was a black spec lol 

No yolk sac though.


----------



## Melsue129

Lawa said:


> Thats true I had the probe sticky uppy thing on Sunday and all I saw was a black spec lol
> 
> No yolk sac though.

LOL - I didnt see a yolk sac on my first one either... so dont worry...


----------



## Lkeecey

Hello lovely people, Could my due date please be changed to 2nd June? After some playing with all my dates, I'm pretty sure that's when I'm due now. Doctor didn't give me a proper date, so have to wait until dating scan to be sure, but I'm going with 2nd June for now xxx


----------



## Jane1972

Hello Everyone

Congrats to all the new BFP's.

Only a flying visit tonight as having an early night, Has anyone heard how amos got on today?

-Linn- Hope your feeling better hun, did i read right that with your last you put on 5 stone then lost it in 6 months? If so wow & think I will need some slimming tips already cant fit in my Jeans!


----------



## -Linn-

yes jane i put on loads of weight about 32 kgs, not sure how many stone that is, i have lived in england for 6 years but not from here originally, never figured that stone stuff, yes lost it all in 6 months but must say some of it must have been retained water as I had lost 10 kg 3 days after the birth and not really eating anything... i had many complications. and then the breastfeeding did it all for me and sleep deprivation, i was always so tired that i didnt have the biggest apetite. unfortunetely i do not feel much better but i'm coping ok, just cooked dinner :) 

Amos has updated her thread,, go check it out!


----------



## LorettaClaire

So i think i'm due 23rd June so could you put me on your beautiful list please! Thankyou x x


----------



## mememe84

Hi i would like to join my baby is due on the 16th June am all excited yet scared first baby x:bfp::bfp:


----------



## wrightywales

mememe84 said:


> Hi i would like to join my baby is due on the 16th June am all excited yet scared first baby x:bfp::bfp:

welcome and congrats your the same date as me :happydance::happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

congrats and welcome mememe84


----------



## BizyBee

My HCG level is still rising! :yipee:

Next blood work is on Thursday, then I'll find out when I can have my first scan. :cloud9:


----------



## Heather M

Hey all! 
So excited today as I got in with a Midwife and am able to go that route!!!
First appointment November 18th! (10 weeks)
:)


----------



## raindroops

EDD 16 JUNE 2010. :) 

Congrats to all Mommies and wishing all of you a safe and fun-exciting one!


----------



## ryder

list is updated ladies x


----------



## lindseypie

I'm just stopping by to update.
I had a miscarriage today. I won't be posting for a while, just hiding out and crying.

best of luck to everyone, I hope to be back and see those bumps and in 9 months some baby pictures.


----------



## Lkeecey

Aw I'm so sorry Lindseypie. Look after yourself. lots of love xxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Morning everyone! 

I'm 7 weeks today YAY! 

Hope everyone has/had a good day and the evil sickness stays away! xxx


----------



## Lawa

Morning ladies I hope were all ok today!

I cant wait till friday for my next scan :D


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody :) 

This MS seems to get worse here every day, I have now found some seabands on the net which I want to buy, has anyone tried those before? Or heard anything about them. They don't cost much but don't want to waste my money if they are useless anyway. 

https://www.sea-band.com/UK/uk_seaband.htm 

Congrats on the new BFPs!

Lindseypie so sorry to hear your news hun :cry:


----------



## ELSMUM

Hi ladies, hope all is well with all of you!

Linn - I used them on previous pregnancy but didn't make any difference for me in actual fact they just hurt my wrists, however my friend used them and they really worked for her so give them a try.


----------



## nickyg

Managed to sleep through for first night in ages. Still woke up at 4.30am but was so tired still fell asleep.

Haven't felt sick for a few days, so only symptoms at the moment are heavy breasts and feel uncomfortable every time I eat. Will crack on with lots of work whilst I'm feeling ok.

Have a lovely day ladies and bumps. x


----------



## -Linn-

Elsmum thank you I will try them, this MS is just horrendous all I wanna do is lie in bed all day but I got my DD and a house to look after and I'm not enjoying it. So anything that might help it will try, shame they didnt work for you though.


----------



## happy girly

im due 11th June, this is my first one. soooo excited


----------



## Bexy

Hiya, don't think I've been added to the list - EDD 6th June 2010

Thanks!
Becs


----------



## -Linn-

congrats and welcome happy girly :)


----------



## Bexy

mememe84 said:


> Hi i would like to join my baby is due on the 16th June am all excited yet scared first baby x:bfp::bfp:

Congrats Mememe! 16th June is my birthday so you'll end up with a little chatterbox! Gemini's rock! ;)


----------



## debgreasby

Just been to my doctors to announce my pregnancy.

This will be my 5th baby and for the first time ever, the doc is requesting a HCG urine test! WTF?? Does he not think 20+ positive tests are proof enough??
Bah! 

Booking in with the midwife on 11th November at 2pm!!

All very exciting!

MS seems to kick in mid morning till tea time, not being sick, just heaving. Yuck.
Worst symptom is the tiredness! My house is a bomb site, i have no energy at all!

DH is off now till Sunday so he's gonna help me bless him.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## umm

Hi
I will be due baby number 2 on 20th of june but will be an elective c section so at 38 weeks which would make it june 7th so not sure what date to be put down for :wacko:
congratulations to everyone :happydance:


----------



## nellis10

:hugs:We've got tons of wonderful June babies!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats to all the newly announced pregnancies!! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Tara123006

Hi everyone!!! I swear...I'm gone for a day, and I have a million pages to read! :) How is everyone? I still haven't been hit with full blown MS which does make me a little bit worreid, but it seems like it may be right around the corner. I occassionally get a bit of an upset stomach....but not to the point of actually gagging. DH got back last week (he was gone for 2 wks) and left again last night for 3 wks leaving me with our 2 yr old alone! Eek! For some reason ANTS have been getting into our house....when the ppl came to spray they just gave me a can of poison bc i couldn't leave. I saw some in the corner and sprayed a little bit... after spraying it I smelled a little bit of it. I'm just hoping that doesn't cause any harm? It was a large amt of ants, so I had to and I left the room afterwards....kind of nervous.


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: Tara, I wondered where you got to babes, I hope you'll be ok but it was a good thing you left the room I guess :hugs:

Congrats to all the new June mummies on your :bfp:s.... i've had problems getting onto here all morning as the systems were down at work and now i can't access Google Docs to update the spreadsheet so i'll do it at home ladies.... please bear with me

How are you all doing today? Thanks so much ladies for yesterday, I even got a telling from my mummy about the whole VTS research so i've taken your advice Mel and i'm diverting my effort to nursery deco twin themes :winkwink:

So sorry to hear about this Lindseypie, please please look after yourself and I pray all turns out well in the end for you babes :hugs:

Linn - how are you feeling today babes, the MS still dreadful? I'd never even heard of seaband - you seem to be the one fuelling my research craze, apart from the VTS of course but on everything else...early scans, etc :winkwink:

Lawa - yaaay for the results and I don't get the whole bladder thing either. I had a transvaginal scan ages ago when I came off the Depo and was still bleeding a year later to check that all was well and they made me go in with a full bladder but then over the weekend, for the scan at the same hospital might I add, the sonographer asked to make sure my bladder was empty so go figure :haha: FX for you though babes

Melsue - my fav cyber agony aunt, how are you feeling today babes :hugs:

Oh yes and before I forget, I didn't think to ask for a scan picture bcos a, I thought they'd give me one automatically (clearly a novice) and b, I was just too shocked at the outcome of the scan that I forgot to ask. I'll remember for my next scan though at 8wks-ish


----------



## ryder

I am the same tara, i've had a couple times where my tummy is a little shaky, but no actual momrning sickness... I didnt get any morning sickness with my last baby either. You shouldnt base anything on it, some people get it, some dont x


----------



## fluffyduffy

hi can you add me for 24 June. FX all will be ok. 

has anyone had really bad migraines. I have have had the mother of all migraines for 9 days with sickness as well. My doc seems to think this is good - I have been in bed for last 9 days as cannot take meds. 

feel so tired


----------



## ryder

yes, pregnancy can cause migrains because your blood vessles expand as your blood pressure increases. Can you not take acetaminophren?


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: fluffyduffy, try to get lots of rest and take care of you... it's pretty early though is this your first?


----------



## fluffyduffy

I had a mc 8 years ago so yes and no. I am kind of on tenderhooks as AF would be due today and i have has light bleeding since sat but hoping its implantation bleeding. 

Just keeping fx


----------



## SharonF

Hi!

Can I join please? I have been in TTC for a few months and got my BFP on Sunday - 12dpo!! So happy!! Really hope it sticks around! If it does I am due around June 22nd 2010!

I am still trying to get my head around the whole sudden 'being pregnant' thing - one day you aren't and one day you are and everything changes!!

Hoping to stay around here if all goes well! Nice to have some company!
x


----------



## Mary HH

SharonF -welcome, I have only just joined this week and still trying to get my head round it. Telling my mum and sister tonight as DH and I could not wait any more.

Were are you in Bristol, I have been really disappointment by the dc's they would not even do a test for me just took my work for it and gave me a form to fill in for a midwife?

Go the first appoint now on 23rd October to fingers cross - due 12 june 2010. xx


----------



## halas

hey guys can i join i am due around 27th june, i already have a 7 month old gabrielle lol and the tiredness is kicking in already and she is going through seperation anxiety so so far im exusted lol


----------



## -Linn-

twinmad im forever researching stuff. addiction lol.... i dont feel better at all which is why i got high hopes for that seaband. at the moment all i wanna do is lie in bed and cry.... im so low i cant understand it,,, why am I not happy? Im pregnant I wanted this so much :) 

i cant wait to see your scan pics of your twins.... i read on that vanishing thing now too, does sound scary but im sure that wont happen to you :)


----------



## SharonF

ohmygod said:


> SharonF -welcome, I have only just joined this week and still trying to get my head round it. Telling my mum and sister tonight as DH and I could not wait any more.
> 
> Were are you in Bristol, I have been really disappointment by the dc's they would not even do a test for me just took my work for it and gave me a form to fill in for a midwife?
> 
> Go the first appoint now on 23rd October to fingers cross - due 12 june 2010. xx

Thanks Ohmygod. I am in South Bristol. I am going to test again tomorrow just to make sure then make an appointment with the Dr. Never done this before so I am not sure what they will do, I guess they do just take your word for it as home tests are so reliable these days. Let me know how your first appointment goes - is that with the mw? You are 10 days ahead of me!


----------



## E&L's mummy

umm said:


> Hi
> I will be due baby number 2 on 20th of june but will be an elective c section so at 38 weeks which would make it june 7th so not sure what date to be put down for :wacko:
> congratulations to everyone :happydance:

hi hun. we due the same date. and i will be an elective section as my first was an emergancy and last time was an elective too. im gonna try and push to have this one as late as posible as DD2 stopped breathing 3 times in her first 2 days and ended up in scbu. i argued with them my whole pregnancy about my dates as hubby was only in the country for 2 weeks outta 6 mths. from the scans they had me as getting pregnant before he even got back!!!!! all became clear when she popped out at 39 weeks(37 by my dates) and was 9lb 15!!!!!!!!

sooooo, after my waffle, im not sure how to handle it when i get to see my consultant.


----------



## halas

SharonF said:


> ohmygod said:
> 
> 
> SharonF -welcome, I have only just joined this week and still trying to get my head round it. Telling my mum and sister tonight as DH and I could not wait any more.
> 
> Were are you in Bristol, I have been really disappointment by the dc's they would not even do a test for me just took my work for it and gave me a form to fill in for a midwife?
> 
> Go the first appoint now on 23rd October to fingers cross - due 12 june 2010. xx
> 
> Thanks Ohmygod. I am in South Bristol. I am going to test again tomorrow just to make sure then make an appointment with the Dr. Never done this before so I am not sure what they will do, I guess they do just take your word for it as home tests are so reliable these days. Let me know how your first appointment goes - is that with the mw? You are 10 days ahead of me!Click to expand...

from memory the dr weighed me and took some blood


----------



## Twinmad

-Linn- said:


> twinmad im forever researching stuff. addiction lol.... i dont feel better at all which is why i got high hopes for that seaband. at the moment all i wanna do is lie in bed and cry.... im so low i cant understand it,,, why am I not happy? Im pregnant I wanted this so much :)
> 
> i cant wait to see your scan pics of your twins.... i read on that vanishing thing now too, does sound scary but im sure that wont happen to you :)

Awww!!! Bless you :awww: I really hope you feel better soon. Why do you think you feel so low babes? Let's try researching things to lift your mood then, what do you say?

The seaband sounds pretty cool and positively so and the reviews on it seem ok so give it a go babes.

The VTS is scary right? I know!! I'm not going to think about it again so you're no longer allowed to bring it up :growlmad: Scan next Sat and i'll have the pic of BOTH babies :D Booked yours yet? :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

Hello to all of the newbies :flower: and congrats on your :bfp:s.... Yay!

Twinmad, Feeling pretty good today... Although I have stuffy nose and sore throat Im sooooo hoping this i not a cold that will stick around.. Ive been taking my vitamins and drinking my OJ everyday and eating right, so I dont believe my immune system is down or does this usually happen to prego's - do they get sick easily??? 

So happy you are doing good with distracting yourself... Twin themes -fun!!! Cant wait for my scan on Friday to hear the heartbeat... eeeekkkkk... nervous.

Linn so sorry you are feeling soooooooo crappy.. you poor thing... Have you tried sucking on some crystalized ginger or ginger candies....

Tara sorry to hear about the DH leaving and the ants... Dont worry too much about the exposure to the ant stuff, just do what you can to not breath it in.. What else can you do, call a neighbor to do it for you??? Gotta do what you gotta do right?! Hope you are feeling okay... 

Lawa, my scans on Friday tooo!!!! Yay!!


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: to the new June mummies, I pray they are sticky beanies and I wish you all a Happy and Healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## Twinmad

Melsue129 said:


> Twinmad, Feeling pretty good today... Although I have stuffy nose and sore throat Im sooooo hoping this i not a cold that will stick around.. Ive been taking my vitamins and drinking my OJ everyday and eating right, so I dont believe my immune system is down or does this usually happen to prego's - do they get sick easily???
> 
> So happy you are doing good with distracting yourself... Twin themes -fun!!! Cant wait for my scan on Friday to hear the heartbeat... eeeekkkkk... nervous.
> 
> Lawa, my scans on Friday tooo!!!! Yay!!

Yaaay :happydance: for Friday babes, it's round the corner and I can't wait to hear and see the pics!!!

Not sure about the whole preggo immune thing but i'm sure that's nothing our resident researcher "Linn" can't look up :winkwink: :haha: Seriously though, i'm sure it'll pass babes, well I hope so cos i'm sure the :baby: wants mummy fit and healthy :hug:


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you Twinmad, I'm low cause of the sickness... it's horrendous I don't want to get up and do anything... also not eat it's really got me down. But I'm feeling a bit better now, had a good chat with my friend and looked at some baby names. I will go to Boots tomorrow to buy the seabands and my scan I can't really book til next week but thats ok you can get appointments fast with babybond not like the NHS hospital lol, so will definetely have that scan :) The babybond here is just a room at a doctors surgery by where my OH works, last time we went there in our lunch breaks... 
I'm so excited for you you are having twins :) 

Melsue thank you too - what would I do without you lovely ladies on here! Not tried ginger candies yet dont fancy anything but I decided I will be naughty and have some coke soon, will go to the park soon with DD so buying it on the way :)

Hope you will not get that horrid MS at all, I cannot believe I honestly wanted this.


----------



## -Linn-

Ok here did the research but I'm off out now so gotta read it yourself https://www.thenakedscientists.com/HTML/articles/article/theimmunesystemandpregnancy/ hope this has the right info on the immune system and how u get sick more easily :)


----------



## Twinmad

:haha: :rofl: Brilliant Linn, hope the coke helps babes. Don't overdo it at the park though babes :hug:


----------



## Lawa

Has anyone else got loads and loads of CM? I have loads today and keep thinking I am bleding but go am I tired today :/


----------



## Lkeecey

Lawa said:


> Has anyone else got loads and loads of CM? I have loads today and keep thinking I am bleding but go am I tired today :/

I do as well. Keep running to the toilet terrified that I'm miscarrying, but its all fine. I've never had a miscarriage, but I'm so scared about it. Especially after one of the girls on here lost her baby at 8 weeks. Had a big cry about it a min ago. Got my fingers and legs really tightly crossed. xx


----------



## wrightywales

Lawa said:


> Has anyone else got loads and loads of CM? I have loads today and keep thinking I am bleding but go am I tired today :/

ive been having a lot more then usual and thinking the same as you. im also feeling tired all the time even though i sleep well but that is normal i think


----------



## kate.m.

Hiya! Ive just joined 1st tri! :happydance:

Online calculator says 25th june (means we conceived on hubby's birthday!! lol) but im not sure if i should wait for the docs to tel me a more official date? Pretty sure thats the right date tho- i was keeping check of cycles and ovulation etc!


----------



## Cobo76

Congrats and welcome! :happydance:


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome Kate.M - pretty dog... I love dogs.... :flower:

Thanks Linn... 

Lawa I have loads of CM too, they say that will continue throughout the pregnancy....Im not sure but I think its a way for the body to always keep that area nice and clean and free of bacterial to protect the baby....


----------



## -Linn-

I didnt go on any rides at the park today but still feeling so sick, it won't even go away when I'm eating, wish I knew why some people get it and others don't. The coke was nice anyway :) 

Lawa yes I got loooooads of that creamy white CM (sry TMI) I had it with DD and midwife said its normal. But I think it's a bit annoying I'm forever checking my knickers as they feel wet like I'm bleeding or something. 

I can't wait for my bed tonight :)


----------



## Ria_Rose

I'm back, after a long weekend offline.

Welcome to all new faces.

Linn- hope you feel better soon

Twinmad- fingers crossed for the scan saturday, can't wait to see the scan pics.

23 days until my scan, I'm so excited. Plus keep telling people (never knew I had so many 'close friends' I just 'had' to tell, lol) so really want to know everything is OK...


----------



## -Linn-

hahaha Ria_Rose i also never had so many close friends I had to tell, but OH family here don't know yet. He doesnt want me to tell I'm so bad. 

Thanks I think I will have this MS for a few weeks now but at least it makes me confidenti have a strong bean :)


----------



## Someday-Baby

Hello there! I just got my BFP today! FertilityFriend gave me an EDD of June 20th, but I have made an appointment, it's for this Friday. :D


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone, I am still trying to get myself on the list. I have been posting since this forum began - please add me! x


----------



## angelbaby999

2nd june by the way!! lol


----------



## Jane1972

Hi & Welcome to all the new BFP 
Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months to us all.
:dust::dust::dust:

-Linn- begining to think you might have more than 1 in there. Hope you start to feel better soon hun:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats on all the new bfp's girls! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I can't keep up with you girls! 

Congrats on the new :bfp:'s!


----------



## Goober

Looks like June 12th for me.....GP tomorrow to confirm!
I just hope its a sticky one! You know sometimes you just get that feeling that good things in life just aren't for you and that this should be the same. I know, I need to be positive and just accept some good news!


----------



## Tara123006

Hey melsue! Thanks! I called my mom and she said it's probably fine. I think the ant problem is okay now I cleaned last night until 430am! So let's hope hat helps!


----------



## -Linn-

Jane1972 said:


> Hi & Welcome to all the new BFP
> Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months to us all.
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> -Linn- begining to think you might have more than 1 in there. Hope you start to feel better soon hun:hugs:

me more than one? OMG that would be nice but with my DD it was nearly the same and she was by herself. I will find out soon. I love twins but I think OH would die of a heart attack. But my nausea has actually got worse I couldn't keep any of dinner down and might go and see my GP soon. 

How is every body this morning? 

Congrats Goober, I think the way you are feeling is natural, if you want something so much it's natural to be afraid it's not for real. Loads of sticky :dust: for you. Have faith!


----------



## Lkeecey

Congrats to all the new BFPs :D So exciting.

Tara - I've got my fingers crossed that all your ants are gone. We had an infestation this past summer, and I know how horrible it can make you feel!

Hope all the other ladies are doing well.
Am having to have a day off today because I woke up feeling like death and then couldn't stop retching (Sorry if TMI). I haven't actually been sick, but I didn't think it was worth spending a day gagging. I'm a bit worried because I can only take 4 days off between now and February and I've now taken two off. I've just dashed off a number of emails letting all my bosses and stuff know, so hopefully they will be sympathetic. 

xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey hope you feel better soon babe, dont wanna worry you but thats how I feel now every morning. Loads of retching and dry heaving... my OH suggested I have some water before I get out of bed so I did this morning and I can tell you it was not a good idea :wacko: morning sickness is just horrid!


----------



## Lkeecey

:( It is. Part of me wishes I would just be sick because then I might feel better, but I bet it doesn't work that way.....

I'm finding water really difficult to have first thing as well. I usually try fruit juice (that hasn't been in the fridge, because too cold makes me feel unwell as well!) and then have water later. xx


----------



## -Linn-

well for me being sick does nothing I feel the same afterwards... I'm starting to worry a bit, I need to keep some food down :( Hope it won't affect my little bean. Right now I can't face eating anything. will try some orange juice soon.


----------



## born2bamum

Its all starting to seem real now isnt it ladies??? Sorry to hear that some of you are feeling sick, I remember that sooooooooooooo well with my 1st two. I remember standing at the bus stop going to work when a lady that has wet "just washed" hair came and stood next to her. My god i was so sick lol, i just couldnt hold it in :haha: I havent started feeling sick at all yet, but my god, what a shocker this morning............... I cant do up my bloody trousers! I feel like i have such a bloated gut all of a sudden, maybe i have just got one huge fart brewing :shy:

I havent been to the docs yet, but i think i might just give them a tinkle next week. I dont want to rush into things. Hubbys bday 2day so :happydance:

Keep well you guys :coffee:

Laura xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

born2bamum said:


> I cant do up my bloody trousers! I feel like i have such a bloated gut all of a sudden, maybe i have just got one huge fart brewing :shy:



:rofl: HAHAHAAAA! Brilliant!


----------



## Tara123006

thanks lkeecey i hope so, too! didn't see any today!! 

quick question...i have a very picky 2 year old. i am going grocery shopping tomorrow, and was wondering if any of you have any dinner ideas for a 2 yr old???


----------



## -Linn-

dinner ideas for 2 year old.... mine loves this: 


lasagne

sausages, mashed potatoe, brocolli, cauliflower or other veg, gravy

new potatoes, salmon, veg, parsley sauce

spaggethi carbonara 

chicken breast, potatoe, veg and gravy

chicken noodle soup - clear chicken broth, peas and noodles

cottag pie - mince beef with peas and carrots in gravy topped with mashed potatoe then baked in the oven

tuna and pasta bake in white sauce

homemade pizza - get her to help roll out the dough then cut out mini pizzas with cookie cutters top however u like 


hope there was something there she might like, i cook these things for all of us... i find my DD is much more likely to eat if she gets to help prepare :)


----------



## Lawa

Ohh scan tomorrow I cant wit : D


----------



## halas

Anyone extremly thirsty?? Lol i had to run and buy bub new baby food bc i couldnt stand the smell of the one i tryed giving her lol any1 expririencing that yet


----------



## Lawa

I was really thirsty not as much noe but up untill 5 weeks i was!


----------



## halas

im breastfeeding aswell so i think it add to it


----------



## nellis10

:sick: completely sick as a pig today, last few days its been on and off....some good hours some bad hours...now its just constant!! :sick:

No retching yet just this awful awful nausea, can't concentrate....

Anyway back to work...lol


----------



## BizyBee

Still feeling ok today. I occasionally have slight cramps and a strange pulling sensation, but feel fine otherwise. I have more blood work today to make sure the level is still increasing. FX it goes well and I can come back with good news.

Hope you all have a wonderful day! xx


----------



## janet

hey everyone, first of all congrats to everyone, 
Im janet and i think im due 20th june goin off online pregnancy calculator,


----------



## lili24

Linn you sound exactly like me with all the sickness, I am really suffering. I went to the Drs and was prescribed antisickness tablets but I have had to stop taking them as they completely wipe me out, which just defeats the object! I have been wearing the seabands for 2 days and can't say they have made a difference :( I'm still wearing them though in case they start helping. I'm really depressed by this now despite the fact I am soooo happy to be pregnant :(


----------



## nellis10

Congrats on your BFP Janet, here's to a healthy happy 9 months! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Linn you sound exactly like me with all the sickness, I am really suffering. I went to the Drs and was prescribed antisickness tablets but I have had to stop taking them as they completely wipe me out, which just defeats the object! I have been wearing the seabands for 2 days and can't say they have made a difference :( I'm still wearing them though in case they start helping. I'm really depressed by this now despite the fact I am soooo happy to be pregnant :(

I'm sorry you are suffering with this too. I managed to keep my breakfast down but I'm still feeling so sick, it makes no difference wether I eat or not. Thats a shame those seabands are not working. Are you in the UK as well? What tablets did u get? Maybe I should see my GP... you are right it is very depressing. I can't concentrate on anything even the fact that I'm finally pregnant. With my DD this lasted til I was 13-14 weeks I think and after that I couldn't stop eating. Back then I told my OH I will not have any more kids and I clearly forgot about the sickness. Maybe it means I'm having another girl?! I'm just glad I didnt get any spots this time lol. If you do find any remedy please let me know. 

xx


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guys sorry some of you are having a rough time with the ms :(

got my 1st midwife app through today for friday 13th nov :S hope it will go ok! x


----------



## Melsue129

Sorry you gals are feeling sooo sick thats yucky...
Im sooo sick but not in a MS way - I have a nasty cold, big time... chills, stuffy nose, sore throat and just feel all around yucky... booooo... this sucks... cant take anything...

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## -Linn-

sorry to hear you are sick Melsue, hope it will get better soon. Can you get loads of rest? My DD just doesn't want to sleep and I really need a nap... :(


----------



## Cobo76

So sorry you ladies arent feeling well.  I hope it eases up for you soon. I'm still feeling pretty good. I feel nauseous every once in a while but havent yacked yet. I have my u/s next Friday and it seems like it is taking FOREVER to get here. I'm too excited.

Congrats to the newbies!!!!


----------



## loobi

girls, getting gushes of fluid coming out of me sorry tmi.... and cramps, so am guessing its the amnotic fluid, which will soonbe flollowed by bleeding.....

had this with mc baack in 2002 ..... 

hope all goes really well for all fof you
xxxx


----------



## Cobo76

Loobi I'm sorry, I really hope its not that. I'm praying for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## loobi

thanx, but i think it is...it was gushes that i had no control over, like when you have AF and its coming out..( sorry tmi) .... i was so very happy too....
xxxxxxx


----------



## nellis10

Loobi are you sure? I know I ahve been damp down there for days and was getting worried, but there's no bleeding or anything. Maybe just discharge.:hugs:


----------



## loobi

i think so..... this wasnt just dampness, this was three big gushes of liquid , in the space of 30 mins..... not like cm at all, just liquid....


----------



## lili24

-Linn- said:


> I'm sorry you are suffering with this too. I managed to keep my breakfast down but I'm still feeling so sick, it makes no difference wether I eat or not. Thats a shame those seabands are not working. Are you in the UK as well? What tablets did u get? Maybe I should see my GP... you are right it is very depressing. I can't concentrate on anything even the fact that I'm finally pregnant. With my DD this lasted til I was 13-14 weeks I think and after that I couldn't stop eating. Back then I told my OH I will not have any more kids and I clearly forgot about the sickness. Maybe it means I'm having another girl?! I'm just glad I didnt get any spots this time lol. If you do find any remedy please let me know.
> 
> xx

I am in the UK and he has prescribed me Promethazine. I'm not happy about taking them though, they are a sedative and made me feel like a zombie! He said there are a few different ones available and I should book another appointment if those don't agree with me. I might do that although I'm not happy about taking anything really...

I think you might be having another girl, my mum was exactly like this with me and my sister, so I think I'm having a girl too! I've already told OH this is going to be our only baby, but you've given me a bit of hope since you're doing it for the 2nd time!! xxx


----------



## lili24

Loobi it could just be very watery discharge, I've had so many different types of CM since my BFP. Hoping for the best for you, are the cramps really bad? xx


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone, woo hoo - I'm on the list!!! Yay! Thankyou!
So, you will hate me when u hear that I'm not throwing up, but hey now that I have said that I'll probably be up all night tonight!! he he!
Well its my birthday tomorrow, OH has been preparing for months - god knows what he has planned, but I do feel very special.
I am looking huge at the mo - 7 weeks 1 day (yes the day is important! lol) I can't hide that fact that I am pregnant anymore, I'm even getting strangers asking! So excited.

Very worried for Loobi, sweetheart you should get yourself to the hospital hunny. Lots of hugs your way. xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

just thought i would say thanks and goodbye. my bean didnt stick been bleeding all day

good luck to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Oh, I'm so sorry WrightyWales. Look after yourself. lots of love xxxxx


----------



## angelbaby999

So so sorry wrightywales. Take care hunny. x


----------



## angelbaby999

Does anyone know what it means to have dreams about bleeding during pregnancy? Maybe a silly question, its just that it really upset me last night! It was a really heavy period (tmi!) x


----------



## Tara123006

Linn thanks your list is verrry helpful! She's sick right now and not really eating... Makes me so sad! 

Lili I took promethazine during my first pregnancy and I slept through the whole first trimester bc of it! Lol luckily I wasn't working or anything! Now I have a 2 yr old so when the sickness hits there is no way I can take that!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

wrightywales, so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Kates1122

hey ff says i'm due the 20th of june...will find out for sure when i go to the dr.

so happy to be over here!!!


----------



## Tara123006

Welcome kates! Congrats!


----------



## loobi

clinging onto hopes here, ihope it is really watery discharge, there was just so much, and i mean, i have been pregnant many times before, ( this is my ninth pregnancy) and never noticed anything quite like that apart from when i was about to miscarry.... i tested and its still positive...... the cramps are pretty much gone again now, i was getting the normal early pg cramps anyway..and my boobs are still killing me, so i am hoping i have got it wrong, after losing my little man in july at 17 weeks, i would just be devastated to lose little one too

wrightewales, i am so very sorry for your loss..... sending you so much love


----------



## Lkeecey

Got my fingers really firmly crossed for you loobi xxx


----------



## loobi

thank you


----------



## Lkeecey

Just been reading my preg book. Apparently at 7 weeks my uterus is now double its original size. Obv not showing yet, but can't help but wonder where the hell it is fitting!!! LOL xxx


----------



## -Linn-

wrightywales I am so sorry for your loss :cry: 

Lili - I was the same I told OH I could not possibly do this again and go through that horrendous sickness, but it's true what they say you forget... plus after the sickness wears off which I hope it will for us, being pregnant is just fab esp when you will start feeling your LO move :) My midwife says it also means it's a sticky bean. So try keep positive. Will see about getting the tablets then, it's just very hard for me to cope at the moment so would like to take something. 

Tara - I'm glad you could get some ideas from that list, its all stuff my DD likes. Esp making animal shaped little pizzas. Sorry your DD is ill, hope she will be better soon. 

angelbaby - you are probably dreaming of bleeding as you are scared of that happening to you, don't think it means anything bad.


----------



## bass

***CONGRATS EVERYONE***:happydance:

june 14th here :cloud9:


----------



## Lawa

God ihope I see more than a Sac on my scan tomorrow!

Has anyone else had a scan at 5+6? If so what have you seen?


----------



## <3 torz

I think I'm June 11th. I'm having an early scan a week today.


----------



## loobi

bleeding now girls.... 

good luck to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Im so sorry Loobi :cry: esp after what you have been through already this year, I hope you have many loved ones close to you that will give you some good support...


----------



## Cobo76

Sorry to WrightyWales and loobi. My heart breaks for all of you who lost your babies. I cant even imagine. :(


----------



## angelbaby999

so sorry loobi. Its impossible to even know what to say. Take care of yourself sweetheart. xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Im so sorry Loobi, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Ahhh Drazic I hadn't seen your scan pic yet....cute :) Can't wait to have my scan... isnt it just amazing?


----------



## Jane1972

Words do not suffice for your losses, I am so sorry wrightywales & loobi.
:hugs:


----------



## Lotti1978

Hi

Im 6 weeks on saturday!

Have my first midwife appt at home on Mon 9th June....can't wait for scan xxx


----------



## Jane1972

Lotti1978 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im 6 weeks on saturday!
> 
> Have my first midwife appt at home on Mon 9th June....can't wait for scan xxx


Thats a long time to wait for 1st midwife appointment. Dam NHS.


----------



## wannabeamom

sooo sorry wrightywales and looby :hugs:

jane- i think lottie may have ment 9th nov as thats on a mon and the 9th isnt a mon in june?? not sure though but june does sound along time lol maybe its the pregnancy brain?


----------



## lili24

Lawa I had one at 5w6d and seen the gestational sac, yolk sac, and fetal pole with heartbeat! Hopefully you will see the same tomorrow, good luck!! Xx


----------



## lili24

So sorry wrightywales and loobi, I'm thinking of you both xx


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone, sat here stuffing my face - very bizaare dinner of tuna, bread, sliced peppers, mayo and cheese! What on earth was I thinking? lol It is quite yummy though!
How is everyone doing this evening? x


----------



## Lkeecey

angelbaby999 said:


> Hey everyone, sat here stuffing my face - very bizaare dinner of tuna, bread, sliced peppers, mayo and cheese! What on earth was I thinking? lol It is quite yummy though!
> How is everyone doing this evening? x

That actually sounds quite nice angelbaby!! I'm feeling a bit better than I was this morning. Only ate biscuits and spag hoops today, but managed to eat a packet of monster munch and some pasta this evening, and am feeling a lot better. Are you having sickness at all? x


----------



## angelbaby999

No not really, I feel sick but haven't actually been sick. I do feel exhausted though! Not too keen on food, I find that I'm starving hungry, but just can't stomach anything!


----------



## Lkeecey

angelbaby999 said:


> No not really, I feel sick but haven't actually been sick. I do feel exhausted though! Not too keen on food, I find that I'm starving hungry, but just can't stomach anything!

i've been exactly the same. Not throwing up, but feeling very very dodgy! I'm sure my feeling sick is made worse by me not eating, but I have a very short list of palatable foods :D Do you have any appts booked yet? Just noticed we're the same due date - go June 2nd! :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Oh sorry to hear its hit u too now Lkeecey... it's just so horrid. 

I wish I could stuff my face but atm im glad about anything I can keep down. i was up three times in the night being sick, its not fun right now.


----------



## Lkeecey

oh NO Linn, you were up during the night?! Oh god, you've been hit much worse than everyone else haven't you pet. I know there's not much I can do, but if there is, please let me know. Just wanna give you a big hug! xx


----------



## angelbaby999

awh bless u hun, I do feel very lucky that I'm not suffering too badly. Lkeecey, I have my midwife appointment on 5th november, and my scan on the 23rd Nov. woo hoo! he he!


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> oh NO Linn, you were up during the night?! Oh god, you've been hit much worse than everyone else haven't you pet. I know there's not much I can do, but if there is, please let me know. Just wanna give you a big hug! xx

dont know if i have been hit worse. my OH was naughty he smoked downstairs after i was asleep and the smell of it did to me when i had to go to the toilet... he got the telling off of his life lol. last time this started later for me. seems im so lucky all my dreams are coming true.... first our new house, then the baby and then the MS which I asked for. I'm gonna see my GP tomorrow see if there is anything i can take... right now im feeling like im gonna be sick soon. but im thinking of what my midwife said... it means i got a sticky bean :)


----------



## Lawa

Ohh I hope I see a HB tomorrow.

Will update you all scan at 9.15 I cant wait±!!!


----------



## Jane1972

Lawa Really excited for you hun, I will try to log on tomorrow at work to check in on you.x:hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Thanks Babe.

I just hope all is ok but god do my boobs hurt today and their is a lot of them to hurt so thinking this is a good thing :D 

My HCG levels on monday were 3600 so lets wait and see!


----------



## Jane1972

Were they your 2nd set of numbers or did you have some more taken on wednesday?

I so know what you mean with the boobs, me too they are massssssive! If they are tender such a good sign.


----------



## -Linn-

im will be thinking of you Lawa good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry for your losses wrightywales and Loobi :hugs:


----------



## jess_smurf

my edd is 17th june but because of kristian will highly likely to be getting c-section between 37-38 weeks they might end up june or a late may baby :( i dont know where i go


----------



## Lawa

Jane they wee ny second set of numbers was 1600 on sat


----------



## nickyg

Good luck Lawa.

I have my first scan on Monday, really excited.


----------



## Lawa

This is my second now all I saw on my forst was a dot but I was so happy it was in the right place I cant tell you!


----------



## -Linn-

good morning ladies! how is everyone doing today?


----------



## nellis10

:hugs: and Love to Wrighty and Loobi :cry:

Morning to fellow MS sufferers Linn and Lawa :sick:

Congrats to newly preggers ladies and welcome to June Babies! :happydance:

Well I'm feeling very dodgy, nausea is a complete pain, I'm not retching, just had brekkie as I hate nausea on an empty stomach!!! :coffee:

Thank Crunchie It's Friday Folks!! :headspin:


----------



## -Linn-

:sick: this MS is just horrendous I feel like it's getting worse everyday, I have now started being sick regularly and I feel so sorry for my poor DD all I wanna do is sit on the sofa :(

Lawa I hope your Ultrasound went well, we are waiting to hear your update :)


----------



## halas

im hoping ms isnt to bad this time round i had it for 20 weeks with gabrielle and it was bad... fingers crossed that its mild this time i dread the thought of it again


----------



## -Linn-

omg you had MS for 20 weeks? I'm just sitting here and crying cause it feels so bad, I will not survive 20 weeks of MS... I also hope it won't be so bad for you this time.. and me :( 

I feel so bad, I wanted this baby so much, I was so excited about being pregnant after trying for a long time, and now I just feel guilty I can't look after my DD as well as I would like and I can't just enjoy the fact that I'm pregnant. 

Thank you everybody for all the support, I don't know what I would do without the forum at the moment...


----------



## Lawa

Guys put new on my US on a seprate htead


----------



## -Linn-

ok will have a look, hope all was well xx


----------



## lili24

Linn I feel the same, it is getting me down, sure it's getting worse every day. I wake in the night to be sick, even if there's nothing there to bring up! It's crazy! If it continues til 12 weeks that's another 5 minimum! So happy to be pregnant, but feel like a miserable moaning lady!! 

Want to take my antisickness tablet but then I will sleep all day and I need to get some work done! You have my sympathy, it's hard for me on my own never mind looking after a little one too xxx


----------



## halas

-Linn- said:


> omg you had MS for 20 weeks? I'm just sitting here and crying cause it feels so bad, I will not survive 20 weeks of MS... I also hope it won't be so bad for you this time.. and me :(
> 
> I feel so bad, I wanted this baby so much, I was so excited about being pregnant after trying for a long time, and now I just feel guilty I can't look after my DD as well as I would like and I can't just enjoy the fact that I'm pregnant.
> 
> Thank you everybody for all the support, I don't know what I would do without the forum at the moment...

i hope your ms passes quickly, i feel the same im exited but im not bc i dont know whats around the corner bc i have my dd when i was pregnant with her i could sleep all night and have a nap if i needed one now thats impossible lol and shes going through a stage with sepertaion anxiety she only needs to hear my voice when somone else is holding her and she screams for me so right now shes more demanding than ever she wants more stimulating things always involving mummy lol, so its daunting thinking about morning sickness and gabrielle mixed together lol


----------



## 6lilpigs

Have you ladies with heavy ms tried taking any extra b6, its meant to help. I take 30 mg (3 tablets) each morning and so far so good.


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you Lili, it does help to feel I'm not the only one, I really really really wanted this baby but I can't feel good about it right now all there is is that sickness... my poor DD has been eating so badly as I dont sit and eat with her anymore like I used to, I even gave her biscuits for breakfast cause I felt so sick and was throwing up... everything makes me feel guilty.. 
I'm gonna have a private scan in 2 weeks I think... I hope it will make me feel better to see my baby and then hopefully to just look forward to it again. Right now it's hard to feel anything positive. I made an appointment to see my GP on Monday and also seeing my midwife next week, hope they can help me somehow. 

Halas - I can imagine it must be hard for you, my DD has always been very attached to me, til she was 8 months she would only sleep attached to me somehow so I can understand it's hard for you. I hope you won't get too bad MS. I waited for this pregnancy for quite long and starting to think that it was for a reason. I don't normally believe in these things but the way I feel now don't think I would have coped if my DD was any younger. She can also tell something is wrong with me and now won't do anything on her own. 

Why can't pregnancy just be all bliss?


----------



## -Linn-

6lilpigs said:


> Have you ladies with heavy ms tried taking any extra b6, its meant to help. I take 30 mg (3 tablets) each morning and so far so good.

no haven't tried that thanks a lot for the info, will get some at the weekend, i will try anything, desperate!!!


----------



## congo

hey im due on 22nd june. its our first and im so excited! can u put me on the list?

thanks x


----------



## -Linn-

welcome and congrats on the BFP congo!


----------



## lili24

Congrats Congo!!

Linn we will get through it somehow, we'll have to. Read your post from yesterday where you talk of forgetting it all once the sickness has passed :) we will suffer for these few weeks but it is nothing in the grand scheme of things, we're doing it all for our little babies. :) 

I'd like to swap the sickness for the most sore boobs in the world!! I could deal with that!!


----------



## -Linn-

thanks for the PMA Lili, I just had some boiled potatoes with bistos white sauce and for once don't feel like I wanna throw it straight back uo :) so will eat more soon to hopefully keep the sickness a little bit at bay. 

you are right next year in June we will have our babies... or me in July :rofl: if I go loads overdue again and the hospital will have no free beds for induction :rofl: and then it will be all forgotten :)


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all!

Quick question. Just been to gp to tell them about bfp, and all they did was make me an appointment with the midwife for 12 weeks. I asked if I'd hear anything from them in the meantime and she said no.... Is this right? I thought I'd see them before then. How can they book my 12 week scan if my booking appointment is at 12 weeks???? :wacko:

Thanks xx

PS could someone put me on the list please for 16th June :flower:


----------



## lili24

Congrats Mrs G!

When I went to the Doctors he referred me himself to the hospital for my scan, and then told me to book a booking in appointment with the midwife which I will have when I am 9 weeks.. I have read of some ladies on here not having midwife appointments until 12-ish weeks though. Are you sure your Dr isn't referring you to the hospital for your scan, if so you will receive a date for that though in the meantime xx


----------



## -Linn-

Mrs G i think it is normal, the doctor probbaly put u on a system so you should get a letter from the hospital in the next couple of weeks with a scan date. thats how it was with my DD too :) 

Twinmad where are you? havent seen u on for a couple of days, hope you're ok babes :)


----------



## Lkeecey

Hey ladies, 

Don't know if you've seen, but Ryder (our due date list controller) has lost her baby.

She requested that someone take over the June dates, and I asked an admin if the could put me on it as I would very much like to have it back. (I started this thread originally). I hope this is OK with everyone?
xx


----------



## -Linn-

ryder im so sorry to hear about your loss.

Lkeecey of course its ok for you to have it back... have u read anything of twinmad? shes usually here regularly, but not read her for a couple of days:(


----------



## Lkeecey

Just checked and she was last online yesterday lunch time. xx


----------



## -Linn-

ok i guess she is fine then, im just used to her posting more on this thread :) 

aaaahhhhh im feeling so :sick: again


----------



## lili24

Me too Linn! Always hits me at this time every day! Trying to eat a jacket potato :(

Lkeecey hope the mod gets back to you to take the thread over. I'm really sad to hear about Ryder :( xx


----------



## Melsue129

Hey everyone we had our scan today to check for a heartbeat and we found one!!! 132 beeps per minute... :wohoo: Also got some pics, which I will have to put up soon... Soo happy and excited... They put me back two days I believe - they said from the measurements Im 6w 6days... :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

Im so pleased for you melsue :happydance: cant wait to see the pix 

Lili, i just made dinner and then couldnt really eat any of it... I need a chef :rofl: as I do feel better when i can just sit down...


----------



## NewYearNewMe

hi ladies - could you add me on th 27th June - thank you


----------



## Drazic<3

So sorry for your loss Ryder :hugs:


----------



## Lkeecey

Hey ladies, 

Congrats on all the new BFPs. The admin lady I spoke to said the transfer will take a few hours, so you might not be added to the list straight away.

Hope everyone isn't feeling too bad. Lots of dry retching and heaving today on my end. I've pulled all the muscles in my chin and neck from it. Just been and bought loads of soups as I can't eat anything else. OH is sitting next to me eating two beef burgers and the smell is making me retch even more. He's been so accommodating and helpful already that I don't feel I can ask him to move. 

In other news, I ordered some new bras (non-underwired) and ordered them in the size up. They arrived today and are too small! I hope that doesn't mean that I am a GG cup. DOOM! :O But regardless, they don't give you the best boob shape because of the lack of underwires, but they are BLOODY COMFY!

xxx


----------



## Lawa

I dont know weather to think I am PG or Not now untill confirmed wither way?


----------



## Jane1972

Yes you are sweetheart


----------



## Drazic<3

I am freaked out because I haven't actually been sick just feeling sick. This pregnancy melarky is so bloody stressful! GRR! :hugs: all round.


----------



## Lkeecey

Drazic<3 said:


> I am freaked out because I haven't actually been sick just feeling sick. This pregnancy melarky is so bloody stressful! GRR! :hugs: all round.

I think thats quite normal. I'm exactly the same. I've not been sick, but retching and heaving. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

be glad drazic in my first pregnany i was never sick just felt very very sick all the time, thats much better and you are fine im sure.... this time its much worse for me. 

Lkeecey your boobs are massive lol, i still got plenty of bigger bras from when i was preggers before. 

Lawa you are pregnant im sure


----------



## Jane1972

Thank you for taking the thread back on LKeecey.:thumbup:


----------



## Ostara

Hello, I just found out the other day I am due on the 4th June :) Perfect!!


----------



## Jane1972

Congrats & I am in love ostara that is the most adorable picture. Your 7 weeks ish so when did you find out?


----------



## born2bamum

I'm so sorry ryder.

nothing interesting to post today but just wanted to say that.

Laura xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ostara

Thanks, that's Alfie, my other baby! He's sitting with me now, all sleepy. I found out just over a week ago. Hubby reckons who knew for a few days before that (hormonal, moi??) When is yours due?


----------



## Jane1972

Ostara said:


> Thanks, that's Alfie, my other baby! He's sitting with me now, all sleepy. I found out just over a week ago. Hubby reckons who knew for a few days before that (hormonal, moi??) When is yours due?

He is so cute! I'm due on the 7th so just a few days behind you. Bless your hubby for knowing, I think I'm so moody all the time mine wouldn't have noticed.:haha:


----------



## Tara123006

Hello ladies! Just wanted to say I'm so sorry to Ryder! All these mc's are really upsetting me... 

How is everyone today? I'm so anxious for my first appt! Only 13 more days! It needs to hurry up and get here. I just want to see a hb already!


----------



## halas

NewYearNewMe said:


> hi ladies - could you add me on th 27th June - thank you

 we have the same date!!! 

im feeling worried i am having light bleeding today tmi sorry, i hope it all ok and just implantion bleeding


----------



## BizyBee

My HCG level went up from 200 to 387! :yipee: I have to call on Monday to schedule a scan for later in the week. I am excited and nervous... xx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats Bizybee thats brilliant news :)


----------



## Lkeecey

Morning all. 

Linn - Yep they are indeed massive! I don't have the ribcage size to support them either. Getting a little bit ridiculous! Going to go to Bravissimo and get properly measured soon I think. 

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey sorry didnt mean to offend. I was never blessed with big boobs lol, only when I got preggers they got big last time. And now they are just fuller. But I threw up so much I think I lost some weight anyway. 

How is your MS? I'm feeling horrid again and don't want to eat anything :(


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey sorry didnt mean to offend. I was never blessed with big boobs lol, only when I got preggers they got big last time. And now they are just fuller. But I threw up so much I think I lost some weight anyway.
> 
> How is your MS? I'm feeling horrid again and don't want to eat anything :(

Oh No!! You didn't offend me at all!!! Don't worry! :thumbup: Mine have always been disproportionately large, and I expected them to get bigger. 

Its a bit better today. The retching is horrible, but its not as bad. Every day is different. Are you managing to keep much down at all? xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I have kept some food down and drinks too which i think is even more important but I feel sick 24/7 and have to throw up loads :( I can't believe I will still feel like this for another 6 weeks or possible even longer!


----------



## Lkeecey

I have my fingers crossed that it finishes early for you. Have any of the tips and tricks you've had worked? Did you try the B6? xx


----------



## -Linn-

no haven't tried it yet, will get OH to go to tescos today, I was sick in their carpark last week so Im not entering supermarket for a while, the smell kills lol


----------



## Lkeecey

hello,

Have posted a pic of my little bean at 5weeks on my journal. I had a scan for medical reasons and they wouldnt let me see it at the time, but the doc thought I might like to keep the copy and posted it to me yesterday. 

xx


----------



## halas

hey guys hope you are all feeling well, i dont think im going to be part of the june bugs, today i started bleeding and took a test again and got a bfn so i guess i had a chemical pregnancy, feeling a bit sad about it just want to wish all of you a happy healthy 9 months ahead im sure i will be back in the first trimester again someday not sure when me and oh are going to ttc but dont worry we will be back,


----------



## Lkeecey

I'm so so sorry Halas. Look after yourself xxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

so sorry halas :cry: 

will check our your journal Lkeecey :)


----------



## Lkeecey

Hello all, 

Updated the list. Felt really sad taking so many people off :( But congrats to the new BFPS :D 

If you're not on, or your date is wrong, please let me know.

Melsue129 - Do you know what your due date is? You are down as Unknown atm xxx


----------



## TashTash

Hey Girls

May I join you??

Just a little bit about my ttc story ................

Dh and I are both 26. we have been together 10 years and married for 6. We have been ttc since April 05! And have just had out first pregnancy confirmed last month. Im currently 7 weeks + 3 days and very very happy! 

We were finally referred for IUI and should of been getting our first round in November!!

Had a bit of spotting last week so have already had an early scan and got to see our long awaited little bean :) 

symptoms mainly include feeling sick all the time and very very tired and havent managed to stay awake past 8pm for around 2 weeks! 

Wishing all you ladies a very happy and healthy 9 months x x x


----------



## Lkeecey

Congratulations TashTash! Does that make you due 1st June? 2nd June? I'll add you to the list xx


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats Tash :) You waited for long enough, I know what it's like LTTTC... so glad you made it even before it came to the IUI.


----------



## alison011177

Yay congrats everyone im due 1st june!!!


----------



## Lkeecey

List updated.

We've got someone due on the 27th June!! Not long now until JULY babies will pop up!!!


----------



## lili24

Sorry Halas, I hope to see you back soon! Xx

Nice pic lkeecey what a lovely doctor!

I'm dying I'm sure of it!


----------



## halas

i hope so to i wish i could still be up here in june, good luck to you all im really hoping you all have super sticky beans


----------



## MrsCrabs

ooh could you please add me? im will be due the 22nd of june 2010


----------



## Lkeecey

Done :) Congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## Tara123006

anyone else find that when you start to get a little queasy that eating actually calms it??


----------



## Lkeecey

oh yeah!! I have that some days. I seem to go from eating like a horse to eating nothing at all. x


----------



## TashTash

Thanks,

Im due 2nd June and so very wishing the days away until its safe to tell people.

We have told our close friends and family but its getting harder to hide me running to the toilet every 5 mins to either be sick or pee! As well as talk my way out of why im not drinking on a night out or avoiding the going out all together!

How are all u girls today?? 

x x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Huge :hugs: Halas. I have cried so much today for all the losses the poor ladies on here have gone through. My heart breaks for all of you. 

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks for putting me on the list! :flower:

Blimey, this thread moves fast, not sure I'm gonna keep up!

Sending lots of :hugs: to those ladies who have had losses. You're in my thoughts. 

Kath xx


----------



## Lawa

Well I am having period like pains guys is this normall?


----------



## BizyBee

Lawa, I've had cramping on and off for a week. My Dr. told me it is normal to feel that way, as long as the cramps aren't too strong and there's no bleeding. Hope all is ok hun. xx

So sorry halas.. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G said:


> Thanks for putting me on the list! :flower:
> 
> Blimey, this thread moves fast, not sure I'm gonna keep up!
> 
> Sending lots of :hugs: to those ladies who have had losses. You're in my thoughts.
> 
> Kath xx

Kath, I can't keep up either! :dohh:
Glad to see you've joined us! :)


----------



## Lkeecey

lili24 said:


> Sorry Halas, I hope to see you back soon! Xx
> 
> Nice pic lkeecey what a lovely doctor!
> 
> I'm dying I'm sure of it!

Awww lili!! You're not dying :D HUG! xx


----------



## loobi

i am off the list too please!!!!! good luck to the rest of you


----------



## grumpygal76

Waiting until Thanksgiving to tell family....On pins and needles.


----------



## BizyBee

loobi said:


> i am off the list too please!!!!! good luck to the rest of you

:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

ah lili i understand you, im dying too here... on top of all that extreme nausea and sickness i now permanently got loooads of saliva in my mouth, its all driving me insane.


----------



## angelbaby999

Hello everyone!
Well I still haven't been sick, sounds crazy but I kinda wish I was being sick, at least it would be ongoing proove that everything is ok. I panicked today as has a bit of watery discharge, but I have calmed down now, and as I haven't had any more, I am hoping it was just the normal pregnancy discharge. I must admit, reading some of the posts from the ladies who have miscarried has worried me. I really do feel for them and wish them the best of luck.
I didn't worry nearly as much with my first baby, but I guess reading this thread has opened my eyes to the fact that miscarriage is a reality. I am trying so hard to look after myself - I don't lift baskets of wet washing or anything heavy ( which I wouldn't have thought twice about in my first pregnancy.)
Glad to see that you have the thread back LKeecey, but so sorry to Ryder for your loss.
xx


----------



## BizyBee

Angelbaby, my sister didn't have MS for any of her 4 pregnancies and they all were fine. Maybe you'll be lucky and won't get it at all. I understand how you feel though. I don't feel any different (other than a few cramps here and there) and it is concerning at times. xx


----------



## angelbaby999

I love being part of this thread, and being able to talk to you all, I wasn't part of anything like this with my last pregnancy, but this is great because there is always someone still up on here, and when hubby is sick to the back teeth of having the same baby convo for the twentieth time, you guys are still here! lol
Its great to have the advice and support.
xxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

angelbaby999 said:


> I love being part of this thread, and being able to talk to you all, I wasn't part of anything like this with my last pregnancy, but this is great because there is always someone still up on here, and when hubby is sick to the back teeth of having the same baby convo for the twentieth time, you guys are still here! lol
> Its great to have the advice and support.
> xxxx

Here Here! I wholeheartedly agree. I'd go mad without you all. You're all so lovely xxxx:cloud9:


----------



## angelbaby999

thanks Bizybee, I guess I am just very lucky. I just love my bean and don't want anything to go wrong! x


----------



## angelbaby999

Ooh LKeecey why are you feeling worried? Thats not good! x


----------



## Lkeecey

angelbaby999 said:


> Ooh LKeecey why are you feeling worried? Thats not good! x

Ohhh just being a neurotic pregnant woman! Just really worried about miscarriage, after all the losses over the last few days. Told myself that I'm going to have to stop reading the stories, its not doing me any good.

Thanks for asking xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Ooo Girls!!! We've overtaken the May Babies thread (for number of posts!!)


----------



## angelbaby999

Pssst.....hey gals.....We are PREGNANT!!!! woooohooooo!!! x


----------



## -Linn-

angelbaby and lkeecey i also completely agree it is fab being on this thread and sharing all our concerns and also happy moments, i can't wait to see loads of lovely scan pix soon. 

and ladies do not wish for MS, I understand why u do, it's why I was wishing for it, but my MS has now come to a point where its making me feel really unhappy and I'm crying loads and not feeling like myself at all. 

Lkeeey do not worry babe, im sure everything is fine... I was already worried it was because of your health issues u had before but didn't wanna ask. 

I'm worried about twinmad, not like her not to pop in, has anyone got her on facebook and can check she is ok??


----------



## angelbaby999

no, but am concerned about her as she is always on here. I really hope everything is ok.


----------



## angelbaby999

Oh by the way, my boobs are MASSIVE! They are really heavy too! lol


----------



## -Linn-

lets hope twinmad is ok, the last time she wasnt on for a few days she had been in A&E with spotting, but then everything was fine and she saw the 2 heartbeats :) I really hope her internet is just down or something.


----------



## Kacie

Hi Everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining your thread.. I'm not exactly sure on due date yet but all calculators are saying 14th June (day before my birthday!). 

I haven't had any appointments yet so everything is brand new.. I can tell you that morning sickness kicked in this morning and hasn't quit since!!

oh and I haven't stopped dancing!

:dance: 
I hope everyone is ok on here.. :flower:

xxx


----------



## angelbaby999

Kacie welcome! Huge congrats - but what a thing to be doing on your birthday!!! lol It'll never be the same again!! he he!
xx


----------



## Kacie

angelbaby999 said:


> Kacie welcome! Huge congrats - but what a thing to be doing on your birthday!!! lol It'll never be the same again!! he he!
> xx

Thank you angelbaby, I know! I'm secretly hoping that LO is born on father's day which i think is 20th June next year.. will give OH a brilliant first daddy's day :)

xxxx:kiss:


----------



## angelbaby999

ooh yes! That would be amazing wouldn't it?!! I have the first scan boked on my OHs birthday, so that will be a nice prezzie. xx


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hi girls!

Could I join in? I found out today that I am pregnant, it looks like my due date will be the 26th of June!! So overwhelmed, happy, nervous..!!

Congratulations to everyone on your BFPs and I hope you have a healthy pregnancy!

xx


----------



## angelbaby999

woo hoo! congrats bumble bee!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kacie

angelbaby999 said:


> ooh yes! That would be amazing wouldn't it?!! I have the first scan boked on my OHs birthday, so that will be a nice prezzie. xx

Aww that sounds so lovely, that is a great birthday pressie.

I think maybe oh wont find it the best fathers day pressie simply because of his hospital phobia... "happy fathers day... please come with me to the hospital while I scream and shout obscenities at you when I'm in ecruciating pain, delivering your child??" :rofl:

but the end result will be a lovely pressie for him!!

not sure who will be my birth partner yet... both hubby and mum are useless with hospitals, needles, blood, everything!




Hi Bumble bee, congratulations, It's such amazing news :)


:dance:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tara123006

Twinmad where are you?? 

How is everyone? My daughter woke up during our nap today and stepped on my belly. Nothings happened but I'm still a bit nervos ab it!


----------



## Tara123006

And yay for being 7 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome kacie and bumblebee! :hi:

I burst into tears today when my OH said, "when the baby comes..." It's such a surreal feeling. Hope you all are doing well. xx

Hope everything is ok twinmad...


----------



## tonyamanda

welcome Bumble-bee and Kacie :happydance: hopefully we all have a healthy pregnancy.. :)
@Tara123006 congrats reaching 7 weeks tomorrow.. every week is a celebration.. ill be happy to get to 6 then onwards :)


----------



## Tara123006

Thanks tonyamanda! I celebrate every week! Lol morning sickness hits me when I'm hungry I've noticed! So I make something to eat... Just now made a pasta dinner wth a side of toast. Felt kind of bad while eating it but MS is tne now that I'm done! Anyone else have that? It's kin of a weird feeling but I think it's getting worse each day.


----------



## Tara123006

I meant MS is GONE now that I've eaten lol I'm using my phone so it always does that!!!


----------



## tonyamanda

Tara123006 said:


> Thanks tonyamanda! I celebrate every week! Lol morning sickness hits me when I'm hungry I've noticed! So I make something to eat... Just now made a pasta dinner wth a side of toast. Felt kind of bad while eating it but MS is tne now that I'm done! Anyone else have that? It's kin of a weird feeling but I think it's getting worse each day.

I feel kinda sick when im hungry but then once i eat it goes away.. like now its dinner here and im feeling super sick with hunger but i know once i get the food into me ill be alright.. gee i must be hungry but i have eating so much today :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## Lkeecey

Congratulations Kacie and Bumble-bee :) List updated.

Congrats on 7 weeks Tara :D

I woke up this morning and shouted 7 weeks 4 days!! I was so excited, but the OH said 'several million more to go' which put the dampener on it somewhat! :) xxxx


----------



## TashTash

Morning Girls :) 

Hope everyone is feeling well this morning??

So sorry to hear about the losses it really is heartbreaking. 

Im feeling sick as usual but feeling pretty good after a good nights sleep and hope to get loads of housework and ironing done before I feel the need for an afternoon nap! - got to get as much sleep in as I can because by lunchtime at work everyday i am fit for nothing!! 

Just wishing the days away until wednesday when we have our first midwife appt.........just want the date for my next scan to check everything is alright and beany is still growing properly 

Hope everyone is well 

TashTash x


----------



## Lawa

I have my other set of bloods today so fingers crossed for doubling people!!!

I am 6 weeks today :D


----------



## Kacie

Aww congrats everyone on the mile stones... every day is one step closer... 

I am 6 weeks tomorrow. :dance:

And tomorrow I can ring in for my first appointment (only found out friday evening so I've had to wait all weekend for the doctors to be open!)

I can't wait for a scan, I just want to see a heartbeat.. :happydance:

not sure whether to tell my mum or not yet... we're going out shopping today and away for a few days together next week. I think practically it may be worth telling her incase i colapse or get strong waves of ms or something silly.. at least she would be prepared. But I'm not sure if she could keep it secret from the rest of the family and she would worry like crazy!!!

what do you guys think?

sorry to go off topic.. 

I hope twinmad comes back soon with good news.. 

:hugs:


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone!
Well I will be 8 weeks on wed. I just want to get to 12, so I can breath a little - I haven't stopped worrying with this one. 
I think the pregnancy is going fairly quickly, but then I have loads on at the mo.
Hope everyone is okay this morning!
x


----------



## tonyamanda

@Kacie i told my mum straight away cause i know she'll be there if something bad happens, plus shes good to talk to about womens stuff if im too embarrassed to ask a friend .. :) 
well its nearly bed time here!! have a nice day girls :)


----------



## SylvieB

Hi!
I just found this forum. We found out I'm pregnant on Tesday. Only 4+6 today though, EDD June 21st.
My name is Sylvie, I'm 24 and we already got a 2 yo daughter.


----------



## tonyamanda

SylvieB said:


> Hi!
> I just found this forum. We found out I'm pregnant on Tesday. Only 4+6 today though, EDD June 21st.
> My name is Sylvie, I'm 24 and we already got a 2 yo daughter.

welcome hun!! congrats :happydance:


----------



## Lkeecey

Congrats on the new BFPs. updated the list.

Kacie - Always good to tell your mum, just in case, as you say, MS strikes or you're feeling really tired. :) 

Tonyandamanda - sleep well hun :) 

I can't stop eating today. I feel less sick if I eat. I've had half a cantaloupe melon, a bowl of frosties, a packet of monster munch, several biscuits and an choc ice. Its only 11am. LOL
Feeling a bit down as well, it's been almost a month since I told my mum and she's still not spoken to me. It's actually been 3 months since she last spoke to me, but I thought she might have by now, knowing that I'm cooking a bean. :( xxx


----------



## SylvieB

Thank you! I'm well excited. We had a mc in march but I'm sure everything will be fine this time. just OH isn't too convinced yet...


----------



## Lkeecey

Ah Sylvie! You live in Wiesbaden! I used to live in Schaafheim (between Darmstadt and Frankfurt). :) xxx


----------



## kirsty22

hello everyone,can I join? I'm cautiously announcing my BFP....tested today! 

I'm still pretty nervous though, still very early days for me but all going well i will be due on the 29th of June! 
This will be a 1st baby for me and my OH and we are so excited.:yipee:
No major symptoms yet apart from heartburn and some nausea..I have a feeling there will be worse to come :winkwink:


----------



## Lkeecey

Congratulations Kirsty :D I'll add you to the list.

Wow 29th June!!! I reckon we'll have a full house soon, getting very close to July dates now. xx


----------



## SylvieB

Lkeecey: thank you. I'm from further north, Gutersloh (2 british camps there...) but my DH is from San Diego.
I haven't told my family yet. They won't be too thrilled as I'm still doing college but all goes well with my boss (which probably won't happen but ah well) I'd be done at the beginning of June... So they shouldn't get too upset lol I want to tell them in person but we live 200 miles apart. Plus, I'd like to have the chat with my boss first so I can tell them how I'm planning on doing school, work and my pregnancy all at the same time lol
I'll prob see my family again in Nov, so I'll have to get an appointment with my boss to tell her.
kirsty22: congrats!


----------



## TashTash

Hey Sylvie ............I live in Bielefeld!! 

What a small small world!

x x x


----------



## SylvieB

Hey Tash, I went to school there and have loads of friends there (and my mom lives there as well lol). true, the world is small...


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> Congrats on the new BFPs. updated the list.
> 
> Kacie - Always good to tell your mum, just in case, as you say, MS strikes or you're feeling really tired. :)
> 
> Tonyandamanda - sleep well hun :)
> 
> I can't stop eating today. I feel less sick if I eat. I've had half a cantaloupe melon, a bowl of frosties, a packet of monster munch, several biscuits and an choc ice. Its only 11am. LOL
> Feeling a bit down as well, it's been almost a month since I told my mum and she's still not spoken to me. It's actually been 3 months since she last spoke to me, but I thought she might have by now, knowing that I'm cooking a bean. :( xxx

ah im so sorry to hear you are upset, can i ask why has your mum not spoken to you? 3 months sounds a long time, she should be happy she's having a grandchild. my mum and i always argue but we still speak often... I don't know if you know but I'm living abroad away from all my family, I have lived in england for 6 years but I'm not brittish. my mum still comes to visit often (and then we argue)... makes me sad to hear your mum doesn't seem interested at all. I hope she will come round and get in touch soon. 

xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

My mum has a number of personal problems and has a very warped view of the world. She has very child-like responses to things and has an interesting mix of extreme selfishness and extremely low-self esteem. We have had a difficult relationship since I moved out and go for months without talking. I try to talk to her but she ignores me, so its more on her side in that regard. 

Its nice to know your story, Linn. Where did you come from originally? x


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey I will send you a private message with my nationality, I don't mind people knowing where I come from but I don't want anyone recognising me from writing on the forum... I put too much personal information on here and well one of my friends made a very bad experience when one of the guys from work found out she had written on a forum, she was the laughing stock of the whole office. so thats why there won't be any pictures of me or DD on here either. hope u understand. xx


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey I will send you a private message with my nationality, I don't mind people knowing where I come from but I don't want anyone recognising me from writing on the forum... I put too much personal information on here and well one of my friends made a very bad experience when one of the guys from work found out she had written on a forum, she was the laughing stock of the whole office. so thats why there won't be any pictures of me or DD on here either. hope u understand. xx

Oh oh no! It's OK, you don't have to tell me anything. Sorry for getting too personal. :nope: Hope you are feeling better today xx


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Sylvie and Kirsty! :hi:


----------



## Cobo76

Good morning ladies. I hope everyone is feeling better. So many newbies. Yay! Congrats to everyone!

Lkeecey I'm sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs: When reading your description of her I couldve swore you were talkin about my mom. They sound a lot a like and I know how difficult it can be. I'm truly sorry. I hope she comes around soon. 

Shew I will be so glad when we are on this thread in 2nd tri.....1st tri is too stressful. I am looking forward to the baby moving everyday so I can have some peace of mind. :loopy:


----------



## Lkeecey

Thanks Cobo :) It's been a difficult few years, but I'm coping much better now than I used to. It's more just a sense of sadness at what we used to have. 

Here's to 2nd tri!!!! Can't wait. :happydance: AND YOU'RE ALL COMING WITH ME!


----------



## SylvieB

Yay, can't wait for second tri either... Only 8 weeks and 1 day left for me lol


----------



## Mrs G

Hello all :flower: Hope everyone is feeling ok.

Good god, you lot can talk!!! Can see I'm gonna spend most of first tri catching up with you all!!

:wave: to all the new bfps 

I have no real symptoms to report. The tiniest bit of nausea when I'm hungry (or is it in my head!?) and achy boobs. DH is surveying them every day and says they have not grown!?!? :wacko:

Lkeecey, sorry to hear about things with your mum. It's a shame she can't be pleased for you :hugs:

Still no news from twinmad???


xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Lkeecey I will send you a private message with my nationality, I don't mind people knowing where I come from but I don't want anyone recognising me from writing on the forum... I put too much personal information on here and well one of my friends made a very bad experience when one of the guys from work found out she had written on a forum, she was the laughing stock of the whole office. so thats why there won't be any pictures of me or DD on here either. hope u understand. xx
> 
> Oh oh no! It's OK, you don't have to tell me anything. Sorry for getting too personal. :nope: Hope you are feeling better today xxClick to expand...

as u already know u werent getting too personal at all, i just dont wanna put too much info on the public forum. very happy to answer any questions to anyone xxx


----------



## -Linn-

welcome and huge congrats and all the new BFPs... this thread is getting nice and full... its July babies soon. 

so sorry for all the losses, makes me really sad :cry:


----------



## Kacie

Lkeecey said:


> Congrats on the new BFPs. updated the list.
> 
> Kacie - Always good to tell your mum, just in case, as you say, MS strikes or you're feeling really tired. ( xxx




tonyamanda said:


> @Kacie i told my mum straight away cause i know she'll be there if something bad happens, plus shes good to talk to about womens stuff if im too embarrassed to ask a friend .. :)
> well its nearly bed time here!! have a nice day girls :)

yeah i think you're right... my mum and I aren't that close but i think I should tell her.. was waiting for the opportunity to arrise today but it just never came up. 

Will prob just tell her while we are away. Maybe not whilst she is driving though.. may cause an accident!

:baby::baby:


----------



## -Linn-

lol im just imagining your mum having an accident as you are telling her your news, don't you think she will be happy?


----------



## Delilah

Sorry I've not been around much i have lost track with the thread... I was on page 83 last week. I just wanted to offer my deepest sympathy for all your losses and hope you are doing as well as can be expected.

Congratulations to all the new BFP's for June 2010 babies as well.

xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

lol good luck kacie! Let us know how it goes :D

Girls, just thinking, maybe we could have a big June baby meet up at some point? Maybe in the new year after we're all safely in 2nd tri and after busy xmas period etc. (Before we get too big to waddle around ) xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey thats a fab idea :) I would be up for it but depending where it is? where are you all from? I live in Cambridgeshire...


----------



## Drazic<3

I would well be up for a meet, if I can get there. I live in Norfolk. :)

Kacie, thinking of you. My Mum is going to freak. OH wants to pretend the kid is the neighbours and see how long we can get away with it :rofl:


----------



## SylvieB

I love the idea. Just hope hubby will go on training and I'll come over to the uk. Miss shopping there lol Really sad, but I actually miss argos... :p
Drazic<3 that sounds like a plan


----------



## Lotti1978

Yeah Im up for a meet 
Sorry to hear of your losses
I hope everyone is happy and healthy
Lots of love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

where would everybpdy like to meet?


----------



## Jane1972

Delilah said:


> Sorry I've not been around much i have lost track with the thread... I was on page 83 last week. I just wanted to offer my deepest sympathy for all your losses and hope you are doing as well as can be expected.
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFP's for June 2010 babies as well.
> 
> xxx

I lose track after a few hours with this thread,
I think we be a talkative bunch, nice your back how are you going delilah?


----------



## Jane1972

I think we should meet at tara123006 house!


----------



## -Linn-

oh jane i like that idea... who is sponsoring the plane tickets :rofl:


----------



## Jane1972

Oh yeah forgot the cost bit, also we would all worry about the travelling while preggers thing but it was a nice dream while it lasted.
How you feeling today linn any better?


----------



## Lkeecey

hellyeah!!!!! Let's all gatecrash Tara's!! LOL

I live in Sussex and am happy to travel anywhere really!!!


----------



## lewiepud08

hi everyone :D could you add me im due 10th June :D :D huge (((((((((( hugs))))))))))) for those of you that have had losses :( :( 

and huge congrats to all the new bfps!! :D

look forward to getting to know lots of you xxxxx


----------



## angelbaby999

I am defo up for meeting up when we are all nice and fat! lol. How funny is that gonna look! xx


----------



## -Linn-

Jane, I'm not feeling better... just trying to live with it, just wish my OH was more understanding. But what makes it all better is that now my GP has also said that if I'm feeling very sick it means I got a strong bean in there and that all should be progressing well. 

I can't meet anywhere but would be able to maake it somewhere fairly central. Living in the east midlands....


----------



## Tulip

I'm in Kent and am well up for a meet!


----------



## Jane1972

Maybe we need a list of where were all from or one of those poll things on where to meet? not sure how they work but thought LKeelsey might?:blush:

Agree with angelbaby it will look funny all waddling along.:rofl:

Congrats lewiepud & looking forward to getting to know you too.:hi:

Linn try to hold on to that positive who knows might even be 2.:baby::baby:


----------



## angelbaby999

Is that supposed to make poor linn fell better or worse? lol xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Jane1972 said:


> Maybe we need a list of where were all from or one of those poll things on where to meet? not sure how they work but thought LKeelsey might?:blush:
> 
> Agree with angelbaby it will look funny all waddling along.:rofl:
> 
> Congrats lewiepud & looking forward to getting to know you too.:hi:
> 
> Linn try to hold on to that positive who knows might even be 2.:baby::baby:

List updated. Congrats Lewiepud :) 

I can get on with some sort of poll/list tomorrow if you like, unless anyone else wants to do it? I'll have to do it after about 4pm. I wont mind if someone else takes it on in the meantime.

Night everyone :) xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

thanks jane i will do.... i wanted this baby so much I tried for 22 long months for it and the fact that I got MS is good even if at times i cant cope with it well... i will get through it :)

hmmm that with the 2 i think she wants me to feel better, i said id love twins but now my DD is hitting her terrible 2s im thinking its ok if its just one... :) 

Thank u all so much for the great support, cant wait to meet u all. maybe we can meet somewhere central or well make a list of who is coming and then see where we all live...

night night Lkeecey xx


----------



## Kailm

wow! how long is this thread now??!! I haven't looked at it for a few days and it just keeps getting longer and longer!!! I can't keep up with it! So, I hope you are all doing well! and those with MS are coping.....I've not been sick but just feel nauseous 90% of the time! any ways finally i have booked my first midwife appointment, booked it saturday and seeing midwife on wednesday....how quick is that?!! I'm impressed!


----------



## angelbaby999

awh, I too would love twins, but I am in the same boat as you hun, my boy is two next month and wow do we know it! lol. ah well I wouldn't be without him! 
Off to bed now! Night night all! xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey Kailm :) 
Sorry i didnt respond to your PM yet, been so sick and feeling proper bad 100% of the time, but happy to read you on here. Hope u are happy. Impressed with your midwife too. I'm seeing mine on Friday, best of luck with the appointment, let me know how it went. 

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

night night angelbaby :) hahah yeah now we know why they call them terrible twos lol


----------



## Delilah

Hi Jane I'm doing ok thanks - wishing for MS but know I'll regret that! Linn you seem to be having a rough time of it I hope it subsides a bit. I keep eating chocolate ALL the time need to get a grip on that or I'll be the size of a house soon.

Have you all told people you are pg yet? I am frightened to this time I dont know why because I know it doesnt change anything. 

It hit me that my bean's CD1 was 9.9.9. - hope that's lucky!!!


----------



## BizyBee

It would be pretty hard for me to meet up with you girls... :dohh:

Twinmad, where are you darling? I'm worried about you.

Welcome Lewiepud. :hi:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girls :hi: ive been a little quite havent i :dohh:

Is anyone else NOT feeling anything yet?? I know im still only very early, but i dont feel anything yet and i want to damn it :dohh: im sure i will probably come to regret that as i will probably get really really sick now :rofl:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## BizyBee

Same for me Sarah_Melissa. Other than occasional cramps and bloat, I don't feel any different really. xx


----------



## trynitey

Mind if I join in on this thread??

I'm due June 29th.


----------



## Tara123006

My MS is startig to kick in now! But I love that :) also, bring it on ladies! Hawaii awaits you!!! Hahaha


----------



## BizyBee

Hi trinitey! :hi: Congrats.

Tara, Hawaii does sound pretty appealing... :)


----------



## Tara123006

IT'S beautiful! Were on the island of Oahu. It's definitely the tourists spot. I can see it already! A ton of preggo girls seeing the sights together haha!


----------



## SylvieB

hawaii sounds great :p
trynitey, welcome and have fun. Have been up since 4.20 and gotta take DD to daycare soon. I hate having to get up so early. And I feel so bad for my lil one when she wakes up about the same time as I do and can't go back to sleep. She's gonna be completely knackered tonight.
Can't wait till I'm on maternity leave (only 29 weeks left and I still got about 4 weeks leave inbetween lol)!
Have all a good day


----------



## Delilah

Me - not feeling anything yet apart from tender boobs..... want it to start too!


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody 

I have swapped my MS for the worst cold ever today, I'm feeling really ill throat is hurting badly and I'm coughing like mad... I really hope this can't harm my bean. My poor DD is not gonna be impressed but I think I won't do anything all day. I'm praying that I won't get a fever. Ahhhh I cannot believe my luck... it's off the doctors for me now soon, hope I will be able to use any of my inhalers while pregnant. 

How is everybody else? 

xxx


----------



## kirsty22

trynitey said:


> Mind if I join in on this thread??
> 
> I'm due June 29th.


Hello and congratulations too...we are due on the same day. :happydance:


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Hey Kailm :)
> Sorry i didnt respond to your PM yet, been so sick and feeling proper bad 100% of the time, but happy to read you on here. Hope u are happy. Impressed with your midwife too. I'm seeing mine on Friday, best of luck with the appointment, let me know how it went.
> 
> xxx

hello! well i hope the MS doesn't wear you down too much, i'll let you know how it goes - can't wait!


----------



## -Linn-

Ahh today I wish I only had MS to wear me down, I feel like I'm going to die!!!


----------



## angelbaby999

good morning everyone! Well I defo vote we go to hawaii! I am coming up for 8 weeks pregnant and am still hardly suffering at all. I do look huge though and have been stuck in maternity clothes for the past few weeks! 
Have you all got the home and health channel? I have just been watching 'amazing births' and there were women who delivered in the car and some who delivered just 25 mins after their very first contraction! lol I was in labour for 72 hours with Matthew!
I am already trying to get ahead with work, as I am due at a really inconvenient time, so I hope to be way ahead with everything as soon as poss.
x


----------



## _angeldance16

Hello Ladies! 

Got my :bfp: yesterday and worked out my due day should be around 27th June :happydance: :happydance:

Here's to us all having a happy and healthy 9 months. Yipeee!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello, I'm back, sorry couldn't get on much last week - had such a busy week.

Linn- sorry you're still suffering, my MS is bad enough don't know how you are managing with it 24/7. Also feeling wiped out had to take naps this weekend while OH looked after Josh, not sure how I'll manage that today thou, lol.

Hawaii sounds nice ... I can almost imagine MS wouldn't exisit in a nice sunny climate, but I think I'm just daydreaming I'm sure it would follow me ... and I think I'd be finding a use for those little paper bagsthey give you on the plane, lol.

Stuggling to find anything I can face for breakfast at the moment, but need to eat or I know I'll just feel worse - any suggestions? So far I've eatten a chewy bar from my bedside table...


----------



## -Linn-

thanks Ria, i kind of got used to that 24 hour MS now but this cold I got now I cant cope... my poor DD... im useless today :(


----------



## Lawa

I am fed up completley feel like a bloody guniei pig


----------



## Ria_Rose

Aw Lawa, must be so upsetting and frustrating, I hope they can give you some postive answers later. :hugs:


----------



## emski803

2 years of trying.... lots of bfn..... finally a BFP!!!!

Due 7th June just hoping everything goes to plan :happydance:

Good luck to all of you !!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations emski and angeldance :)


----------



## Ria_Rose

Just got my first MW appointment 22nd October!!

She is doing ahome visit too which is nice ... oooh it's THIS thursday - how exciting!

Shejust dropped off my maternity notes pack, so I can start filling it in now


----------



## nickyg

Had first scan this morning, baby was in the right place and we saw the heart beat! Have a revised due date, now due 16th June 2010. 

Can't wait to the 12 week scan!


----------



## -Linn-

congrats on seeing the heartbeat, what was your original due date nicky?


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome emski and angelbaby. :hi: Congrats!

Good news Nicky!

Hope all goes well Lawa.


----------



## debgreasby

Still no news from Twinmad??


----------



## Lkeecey

Hello all, 

Hope you're all well. Sorry to those feeling like death warmed up 

Congrats to all the new BFPS (I'll be off to update the list right after I'm finished writing this!)

I'll get on to making a list of people's countys/countrys as well. 

xxxxx


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone. 
I am starting to wonder if I am actually still pregnant, the morning sickness hasn't happened, and I am actually really well in ever other respect. I am ahead with stuff I had to do work wise, the house is spotless and now I am actually thinking about decorating! It is like nesting has come early! I have loads of energy, which I didn't have a few weeks ago, and so all is well. To be honest with you though, it is really worrying me because I haven't heard the HB yet and haven't had a scan so with the lack of symptoms I am starting to doubt myself! I do have a huge belly now though which was nice and flat before and am stuck in maternity clothes, so maybe theres still hope! lol x:wacko:


----------



## angelbaby999

I wish there was some way of contacting twinmad. Maybe she has been talking on other forums...


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody :) 

I now got a temperature and really worried about my bean :( Can't get in to see my GP til tomorrow morning so rang NHS direct they advised to take paracetamol and see GP asap. I have now googled on the internet and read that a temp can be quite dangerous to the baby at this stage. Did anyboy else have to take paracetamol had a temp yet? I need some reassurance. 

Twinmad where are you??


----------



## -Linn-

angelbaby i checked on her activity doesnt look like she has been on, maybe someone on here is facebook friend with her?


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome newbies and Congrats on your :bfp:s...

Girls that dont feel anything yet, give it a week or two.. My boobs were first along with peeing alot then AF Crampies that I still have.... Dont worry you'll be okay..

Tara - Im starting with being nauseous too but its usually when I have an empty stomach, I eat and feel better...

My big thing now is food aversions, I am starting a list of foods I cant smell and the list is getting longer.... Uuugh... Can't wait until the next 5 weeks are over.... I love food usually but right now Im hating it... :cry: All kinds of smells are bothering me - DH keeps lighting candles and such but I have all of the smelly candles and I feel like Im suffocating and I cant breathe... Gonna have to buy some unsented ones.. I feel bad he's trying....


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> Hey everybody :)
> 
> I now got a temperature and really worried about my bean :( Can't get in to see my GP til tomorrow morning so rang NHS direct they advised to take paracetamol and see GP asap. I have now googled on the internet and read that a temp can be quite dangerous to the baby at this stage. Did anyboy else have to take paracetamol had a temp yet? I need some reassurance.
> 
> Twinmad where are you??

Do as NHS have said and take the paracetamol. sorry i dont feel like im helping here. im sure you will be fine and the paracetamol will help to keep your temp down.
try not to stress as that will not help bean. but if you start to feel worse etc get in touch with the out of hours doc if needs be xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yes NHS said to take paracetamol as its not good to have a temp in first tri. Im really worried now... completely forgot about my MS although I have been oughing so much I keep throwing up... I cannot believe my luck. Hope OH can take some time off work. I feel very guilty towards my DD she has had to watch telly loads today and eat fruit, buiscits and a sandwich... whereas normally I cook for her :(


----------



## lili24

Hope you're okay Twinmad :hugs:

Congrats on 7 weeks Linn! Your ticker is certainly true for you... lol. I've only been sick once today which is my best yet! Normally 7-8 times a day..!

I have read that it isn't good to have a high temp at this stage but I think you should be fine until tomorrow morning. If it was dangerous I'm sure the NHS would have advised you to go to hospital right away. Do you have walk-in-centres near you where you can go to see a GP as an emergency, that might put your mind at rest? xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> yes NHS said to take paracetamol as its not good to have a temp in first tri. Im really worried now... completely forgot about my MS although I have been oughing so much I keep throwing up... I cannot believe my luck. Hope OH can take some time off work. I feel very guilty towards my DD she has had to watch telly loads today and eat fruit, buiscits and a sandwich... whereas normally I cook for her :(

hun dont beat yourself up. i spent my whole first pregnancy with a temp. i had recurrent UTI's and i didnt know it at the time but my pancreas and gallbladder were throwing wobblies. and i ended up with a totally healthy 7lb 13 girl.

you will be fine. just remember your fluids and rest so your body can fight it off. 

and i bet if you ask you daughter she thinks christmas has come early by being allowed all these treats! lol xxx


----------



## angelbaby999

Everything will be fine Linn hun, just treat yourself to a nice bath and get an early night.
I do believe you need chocolate too!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili and E&Ls mum :hugs: 

makes me feel better already to talk to you on here. You are right, NHS direct said to take it (the lowest possible dose) and tomorrow at 11 im at the GPs. 

yes they have walk in centres but due to my temp Im really cold and aching all over i really don't think I could get to the walk in centre (walk there) and then wait for ages, plus there are usually quite ill people waiting in the waiting area so I'd rather not catch anything else. My GP is only 5 minutes away and there are usually no waiting times with appointments as they got quite generous slots. So I will have OH make me some chiken noodle soup soon and just sit and try to sleep early tonight. 

thanks again ladies u are fab xx


----------



## -Linn-

thank u too angelbaby.. I cant face eating chocolate due to the nausea but that is a very sweet thought of you... OH has just rung and he is buying me a chinese which will be very nice and he did food shopping and bought loads of chicken noodle soup.


----------



## lili24

:hugs: I hate those walk in centres too for the very same reasons! Hope the Dr can help you out tomorrow, and hopefully help with your MS too! 

I've gone off chocolate too which is mad.. I was a chocoholic!

Do any of you around 7 weeks have some cramps? My lower tummy feels so sensitive, lots of twinges and shooting pains for the past few days. And a lot more creamy cm too.. hope it is just everything stretching and making more room for bubs x


----------



## Lkeecey

I haven't had any cramps or even twinges for about a month. Does anyone else not have any? Bit worried about it. xxxx


----------



## sweetniss113

Lkeecey- I am due 12th June 

I will see my doctor the first time on the 27th October will get my scan booked then


----------



## -Linn-

I have been having those twinges since last night, which is when I started coughing so I thought it was caused by the permanent movement of my belly. so i guess its just normal i remember this from my DD i think it gets a bit worse by 10 weeks or something. I am 7 weeks today lilypie tiker keeps falling behind.


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all

I'm behind and on catch up again!!

Sorry you're feeling rubbish Linn x

Sarah, bizy, delilah, I'm with you on the lack of symptoms - really want to feel something, ANYTHING!!!

:happydance: to the new bfps and :hugs: to all

xx


----------



## ginger863

Hey Ladies, 

Wow, i just got back from a lovely two week holiday and cant believe how many there are of us now. had a great holiday in America but spent the whole two weeks worrying about every little feeling or twinge i had as didnt have a clue what to do over there if anything went wrong.
Well i'm 7 weeks and 5 days today. Feeling really rotten all the time, sooo tired and constantly feeling sick althoug luckily i havnet actually been sick yet. I get really hungry but have gone off all food completely so eating is a real srtuggle. I'm still getting some AF like aches along with a multitude of other twinges etc. has anyone else got to 8 weeks and still not being sick. Ont get me wrong i'm happy that i'm not but thought i would be by now. So glad to be back on here again so i can compare all my symptoms with you all. Dont think i'll ever manage to read all the posts i've missed though!
Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## ELSMUM

Hi everybody

Linn - hope you feel better soon hun, I am struggling enough just with morning sickness and DD let alone a cold on top of that

Lili24 - I have been having lots of strange pains and lots of cm which started over weekend.


----------



## Drazic<3

:hugs: all round.


----------



## Lawa

I have just put a pic up to show my boating theirs a new thread any one else huge?


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Everyone

Wow only 5 pages to catch up on today, you lot have been quiet!:winkwink:

Congrats to all the new BFP esp Emski as she is 7 weeks today like me.:happydance:

Way to go nicky!:happydance:

Linn take the paracetamol it is alot better for you than a temperature & take it regulary dont wait for symptoms to get worse. XXX:hugs:


----------



## mjt11907

Hey ladies I am maranda from the usa.. I just found out I'm pregnant last wednesday my due date will be around june 20th I'm a lil nervous right now as I just had a miscarriage in april... Congrats all glad to have people to chat with... Oh and I been haven some dull pains and twinges in my lower abdomen ne one have ne ideas. This will be my first baby


----------



## angelbaby999

I want to eat EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## angelbaby999

mjt11907 - welcome to the forum and congrats on the BFP! We are all very friendly! xx


----------



## Lkeecey

List updated. Congrats girlies :) 


Still trying to work out how to put a list together for a potential meet up. Shall I try and put it on page one? I can convert one of my original posts on page one, so that it can always be found. What do you think? xx


----------



## ginger863

Hey angelbaby, we're both 7 weeks and 5 days. I see you want to eat everything. I dont want to eat anything, even the thought of, sight of or smell of food makes me want to throw up. Dh is force feeding me this week.


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks again everybody. 

I was planning on taking it again in 4 hrs anyway, my throat is killing me and I hope it will do something for the pain too... Luckily my OH is home now its so much easier when my grumpy lil girl (who also has a cold) is sitting with him and bothering him, shes kind of figured im useless at the moment lol. 

welcome and congrats on the new BFPs :) This forum and thread are just great

:hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## lili24

Welcome back Ginger, was wondering where you got to :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey sounds good if its on page one, or otherwise add it to your signature like twinmad did. How are you to day my dear? had a good day at work? I'm so glad Im not working this time. 

xx


----------



## Lkeecey

The july babies thread has started!!:wacko: :O


----------



## Kacie

Lkeecey said:


> lol good luck kacie! Let us know how it goes :D




-Linn- said:


> lol im just imagining your mum having an accident as you are telling her your news, don't you think she will be happy?




Drazic<3 said:


> I would well be up for a meet, if I can get there. I live in Norfolk. :)
> 
> Kacie, thinking of you. My Mum is going to freak. OH wants to pretend the kid is the neighbours and see how long we can get away with it :rofl:


Thank you Linn, Lkeecey & Drazic :rofl: I hope telling the parents goes well for you Drazic:flower:

I'm sure I'll get the opportunity to tell mum at some point in the next two days. I'm not exactly sure what the reaction will be... I think she was hoping I would have a good career first that she could brag about to her friends. But she thinks the world of her first grand child so another one should be double blessing? 
I think the fact that the reason we are going away for a few days is so I can get measured for my wedding dress (which I now cannot wear for another year!) might put a little spanner in the works though!:dohh:

makes life interesting :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey sounds good if its on page one, or otherwise add it to your signature like twinmad did. How are you to day my dear? had a good day at work? I'm so glad Im not working this time.
> 
> xx

I'm OK today. Felt very very sick this morning, but after I had breakfast it was just a constant mild sickness all day. Work was really good, thanks. I kinda wish I didn't have to work tho, because then I could feel sick in peace and not still have to have my brain functioning! Hope you get some good sleep tonight and feel better by tomorrow. Let us know how your doc appt goes :) :hugs2:

I'm not sure how to do the Excel spreadsheet thingy like Twinmad did, so I'll do a list on page one now, and when she comes back I'll ask her. FX she's OK. xxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Ooo congrats on 6 week milestone Kacie :D xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey lets hope twinmad will come back, its not like her to be absent for so long. glad work was ok for you... on the bright side you will get maternity leave money if u work which I wont get. 

thanks for :hugs: I will sure let u all know what the GP said.


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey lets hope twinmad will come back, its not like her to be absent for so long. glad work was ok for you... on the bright side you will get maternity leave money if u work which I wont get.
> 
> thanks for :hugs: I will sure let u all know what the GP said.

Ok ladies I've put a note up on the first page that will have to do for the meantime. If anyone is interested I'll be putting a list of where everyone comes from (but not with names, just for a bit of added privacy) and then once we think we have a full list, I will do a Poll on places we can meet. 

Linn - unfortunately I'm a trainee, so I won't get any maternity or any financial support at all. Luckily my OH earns *just* enough for us to pay the bills, although things are going to be VERY VERY tight. It's going to be hard, but it'll be worth it. xxx


----------



## Mrs G

I'm Dorset so a bit far west compared with people so far. Happy to travel though! x


----------



## lili24

It is horrible having to work when you feel so rubbish! I work for myself but have not had the motivation to get anything done recently :( 

Can't believe how much food my body wants, I get such intense hunger pains but have no appetite. I really feel like a toasted twister from kfc right now though, gonna send OH the drive through!! 

Lkeecey I think the first page is a good idea hun x


----------



## SylvieB

I got an appointment on the 29th. Was trying to get an earlier one today but everyone seems to be on leave here. I called 4 Doctors. 2 are on leave, one is going next week and is fully booked out and the last one was on leave till Friday and they wouldn't answer their bloody phone when they said to call (at 9 there was a message telling me to call after 3 and after 3 it just rang forever whenever I tried...).
So we might end up going to the hospital in the next couple of days just because DH wants to make sure baby's alright...
Gonna call camp tomorrow and see whether I can at least schedule an appointment there because we'll need the army to confirm my pregnancy as well...
Argh. Oh yeah, and I constantly need to eat. Longer than 1 1/2 - 2 hours without food and I start getting really sick and dizzy...
oh yeah, I'd be totally up for either yorkshire or nottingham, loads of mates to visit lol but never know whether i'll have time and money to make the trip so i'll just see what you're planning and then i'll tell you whether i'm in lol


----------



## lili24

I live in Liverpool, so far from the rest of you!


----------



## Lkeecey

I've added Dorset and Liverpool :) 


OH says I'm obsessed with BnB and has challenged me to a night off!! Not sure how I feel about that LOL


----------



## SylvieB

My OH thinks I'm obsessed with facebook lol i'm pretty sure he's gonna change his mind about that one soon though. In my first pregnancy i spend all the time i could get on a baby forum and i like it here... :p


----------



## Jane1972

I'm from Hampshire


----------



## Mrs G

Lkeecey said:


> I've added Dorset and Liverpool :)
> 
> 
> OH says I'm obsessed with BnB and has challenged me to a night off!! Not sure how I feel about that LOL

LOL! My dh said that when we were ttc so I started sharing all the details with him and asking loads of questions. When he moaned I said, well I've got to have someone to talk to if I can't go on bnb...... needless to say he hasn't moaned since!!

x


----------



## SylvieB

good tactic, i'll keep that in mind for mine lol x


----------



## Lkeecey

Just did a bit of snooping in the hope of finding anything out about twinmad. She's not updated her 'June baby' thread in TTC for a while either. They don't seem to know anything over in TTC tho. Hope she's ok xxxx


----------



## lili24

Maybe her Internet has gone down or something so she can't get online? Come back soon Twinmad! Hope she is okay too :)

I'm addicted to BNB! How amazing is it though to speak to so many ladies T the same stage of pregnancy as you? Comparing symptoms, asking questions and just having a good old chat! Everyone is so lovely and supportive, love u all girls! X


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey sorry to hear u are a trainee and won't get any money, but are you aerning money? because if so u can get mat allowance off the job centre regardless of what your OH earns. i was made redundant during my pregnancy but found another employer where i worked for 3 months until I was 36 weeks pregnant, because i hadn't worked there long enough they didn't have to pay any maternity leave either. but the job centre paid me mat allowance instead as i had made national insurance payments. maybe u could as well. im in the same situation money is tight with only one salary but once I had this baby and it's old enough i will work again and u are right it is worth it.


----------



## Mrs G

All you ladies who've had early scans....

Did you pay for private?
How pg were you when you had it? and what did you see?
Are you going to have more, other than normal 12/20 wks?

I've got one at nearly 8 weeks with the fertility centre we are at and there is a centre fairly local which do private ones. Have heard it's really noisy for the baby once they start hearing and not to do it too often..?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey sorry to hear u are a trainee and won't get any money, but are you aerning money? because if so u can get mat allowance off the job centre regardless of what your OH earns. i was made redundant during my pregnancy but found another employer where i worked for 3 months until I was 36 weeks pregnant, because i hadn't worked there long enough they didn't have to pay any maternity leave either. but the job centre paid me mat allowance instead as i had made national insurance payments. maybe u could as well. im in the same situation money is tight with only one salary but once I had this baby and it's old enough i will work again and u are right it is worth it.

No, I earn no money at all. I'm a trainee teacher, so all i get are my student loans. I'm not even sure I get all of them :( Don't really know what is going to happen. I'm not entitled to any allowances or funds from the govt. Thanks tho :) I can always get a part time job a few months after bubba is born if we're desperate. xxx


----------



## purple01

Hi everyone! I got my bfp last week and it's starting to sink in a bit now, my EDD is 26th June :happydance: could I be added to the list please? :)


----------



## ginger863

Hey Purple 01, welcome to june babies and many congratulations on your BFP!
I love the idea of a meet up but i live in wiltshire so not sure i'd be able to make it yorkshire/nottingham due to work.

Mrs G - I havent had a scan yet but am having a private one at a private clinic in Oxford (£120 but will be worth it) on Wednesday when i should be exactly 8 weeks. Am very excited but also very worried incase theirs anything wrong. I'm high risk for ectopic which is why i have booked an early scan. My doctor requested one for me because of thsi but my appointment has come through though and it's not till 11 weeks and i cant wait that long to find out. Will let you know exactly what i see on wednesday.


----------



## Jane1972

Ginger good luck for your scan on Wednesday think its awful you have to pay. I think it depends on where you live. I am able to phone the EPAU & get an appointment everytime I get preggers & get an early scan unfortunatley I know them all by their first names.


----------



## mjt11907

hey everyone... my name is marande and i just found out last wednesday that im pregnant... i just recently had a miscarriage in april so im a bit nervous about this praying for the best... my due date should be june 20th... this is also gunna be my first baby.. is there nething u ladies have been experienceing that u could share with me so i dont get so nervous over everything


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs. G, our healthcare is private so I booked a scan for Friday (6 weeks). My FS always does an early scan to make sure the bean is where it belongs. I can't wait to see my little peanut...

p.s. I added a June Bug pic to my sig. I couldn't resist! :)


----------



## SylvieB

Welcome to all the new ladies here.

Seems all the pregnancy symptoms have kicked in over night. I woke up, could hardly move, felt like throwing, my back's been killing me and I just wanna get back to bed. Might also just be lack of sleep... Who knows.

Well, gotta get DH to work, have a good day


----------



## tonyamanda

welcome to all the new girls!!!!!! congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Marisa08

Hi can I be added to June 27th please :) Thanks!! I am so excited to be here!


xoxo
Marisa


----------



## nightkd

Lkeecey said:


> Possible early 2010 June bumps meet up!!!!!
> 
> Those that are interested in a meet up early next year, please give your locations and we'll see if we can work out a midpoint as best we can. I think this might be primarily for UK-based ladies, but if someone wants to arrange a USA or Europe one, I can add your details onto here. Sorry lovelies, I feel bad leaving you out xxxxx
> 
> So far, we come from:
> Norfolk
> Cambridgeshire
> Sussex
> Kent
> Dorset
> Liverpool
> Hampshire

I'm in Hampshire from about the 19th of December til mid/late January 2010!! :)

xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lkeecey - We live in Swindon

Ginger - good luck for your scan on Wednesday

Marande - congratulations!

Marisa - Welcome

Got my letter for the swine flu jab today. I know nothing about it, so don't know what the risks are etc - Guess I need to do my research before agreeing to it... Anyone else considering it?

I've been getting dizzy and lightheaded spells recently - think its either my low BP, possibly lack of iron again, or low Blood sugar ... will have to ask the MW on thurs.


----------



## Hoolie

Hello everyone.

I'm due 24th June 

please can you add me.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hi Hoolie! Welcome!


----------



## lili24

Hope all is well at the Doctors Linn x


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome to our newest members! :hi: Congrats!

How's everyone doing today? Hope things are well.

Any word from Twinmad?


----------



## -Linn-

Hello everybody 

thanks again for the great support yesterday, I have just come back from seeing my GP and she was very nice and reassuring. been prescribed an inhaler and some antibiotics for the chest infection. Unbelievably the receptionist didn't wanna let me in in case i got swine flu... but the GP confirmed it's not what I got so I'm happier now. 

Hope everybody else is well.

xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> thanks again for the great support yesterday, I have just come back from seeing my GP and she was very nice and reassuring. been prescribed an inhaler and some antibiotics for the chest infection. Unbelievably the receptionist didn't wanna let me in in case i got swine flu... but the GP confirmed it's not what I got so I'm happier now.
> 
> Hope everybody else is well.
> 
> xxx

glad you feel more assured hun. stupid receptionist...jobs worths!!! sorry pet hate lol.

im having a really hard time convincing myself all is well with butterbean. i dont know why. :cry:

im in north yorkshire which is miles away from any of you! so not sure i would be able to come to a meet. xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ps why is my lillie pie ticker a day behind?? think i might have to find a different one.


----------



## -Linn-

E&L s mum im sure ur bean is fine and soon u will be blessed with some lovely morning sickness. mine didnt start til i was 6 weeks, its irritating my lilypie one keeps falling behind but it catches up eventually so i just got a second one underneath. when is your first MW appointment? I'm seeing mine on friday. 

I was so luck today the pharmacy let me have my prescriptions for free although I dont have my exemption certificate yet. :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

my first appointment with MW is on 3rd nov. this pregnancy feels so different to my other ones. i keep trying to convince myself its cos it might be a boy rather than girl. i dunno...i dont want to tell my parents yet for all sorts of reasons. maybe when i do it might feel more real. i dunno....just having a down day...sorry xxx

changed my ticker, like this one better


----------



## Ria_Rose

Linn - glad you got to see your GP, hope the inhaler makes you feel better.

Had a jolly good cry today over my little boy's lack of sleep, he can't get to sleep by heimself, he always falls sleep with someone rocking him or on the (.)(.). - Feeling the pressure to get him sleeeping well before LO comes along so tried the CIO technique - he screamed for an hour and then only slept for 20 minutes. :cry:

Very distressing and he didn't get much sleep out of it. Just left him tired and grouchy.

I'm not sure if its hormons or exhaustition but just sat on the sofa and had a really good cry about it.


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mum - like your new ticker, my MIL only told me on Sunday that every pregnancy is different (she has 4 kids) and there is no need to worry... but u are right could be a boy. I just had a leaflet from my GP regarding MS and it said in there that bad MS could be a sign of your carrying a female baby, so u never know. keeping my fingers crossed all is well... if u can afford it an early private scan might bring some reasssurance. babybond do them nationwide. i will have one in a couple of weeks... after being so ill i really wanna see my bean is ok :)


----------



## -Linn-

Ria Rose I understand your frustration with your little boy not sleeping my DD was the same until she was 16 months old and then from one day to the other she just said bye bye mummy and i was like bye bye? put her in her cot and left and it was all good. and from then on she has been sleeping like an angel... when she was very little it was a catastrophe, she never slept then lol... I just gave her all the time she needed and now sometimes miss rocking her to sleep but i understand for you its different with another lil one on the way. hope he will learn to settle by himself soon :)


----------



## Ria_Rose

Thanks Linn, just getting to me today. OH had a strope about it last night and refused to get him to sleep. So forced myself to try CIO but it is so distressing. But what we have been doing doesn't seem to be helping him get better at sleeping. And teething is just making it worse. Josh will be 18 months when new LO is born, so there is hope. 

Tempted to make myself a big bowl of angel delight to cheer myself up.:cloud9:



E&L's mummy said:


> my first appointment with MW is on 3rd nov. this pregnancy feels so different to my other ones. i keep trying to convince myself its cos it might be a boy rather than girl.

I keep thinking my symptoms are worse than last time, but then wonder if it's me remembering wrong or just wishful thinking that it's a girl, would be so nice to have at lesat one of each. But my 3yr old nephew (who doesn't know I'm pregnant yet) is convinced Josh is having a brother. lol


----------



## -Linn-

oh now im jealous I wish I had some angel delight in the house, been living of chicken noodle soup but angel delight would be acutally nice. gotta wait till friday now when we go shopping. I just put DD in her cot im in bed already waiting for her to be proper asleep and then Im gonna sleep too :)


----------



## nellis10

Hi Guys!

Anyone heard how Lawa is doing? Is everything OK?

I'm sick as a pig :sick: and can't concentrate in work with it!:dohh:


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> oh now im jealous I wish I had some angel delight in the house, been living of chicken noodle soup but angel delight would be acutally nice. gotta wait till friday now when we go shopping. I just put DD in her cot im in bed already waiting for her to be proper asleep and then Im gonna sleep too :)

I have a shop a few doors down, open 6-11 deadly when it comes to cravings. :icecream: Angel Delight in the fridge setting...

As for Lawa, I think the last thing I read was good news, an other appointment next tues.... I have baby brain so may have misremembered, let me go find that thread.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lawa posted yesterday:



Lawa said:


> Well Ladiessssss.......
> 
> 
> We have a Yolk sac!!!!
> 
> Next scan is next week!




Lawa said:


> They have said we should see a heartbeat next week now I am so releived!

From this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/207355-think-its-all-over-3.html


----------



## nellis10

Brilliant thanks ladies really happy news!! :happydance:


----------



## Lkeecey

Congrats to the new BFPs :) :bfp: List updated.

Feeling so sick today. MS seems to have stepped it up a gear. 

Angel delight sounds lovely. How long does it take to set? x


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone, had the night from hell last night! I was carted off in an ambulance with abdo pains, then dosed up on morphine. I was taken up to a ward, stuck on a drip and not allowed to eat or drink all night as they thought it was an ectopic pregnancy, but had a scan thismorning and all is well! My hubby and I saw the baby's heartbeat - brilliant! It turned out to be a cyst on the part left in the ovary which supplies the hormones to maintain the pregnancy before the placenta kicks in. Anyhoo the cyst burst - ouch!
It is so wierd to be having all these feelings for someone other than my little boy though, as he has always been my one and only! I feel a bit like a traitor! x


----------



## angelbaby999

Ooh angel delight - yum! I have some in the cupboard. It takes next to no time at all, you can eat it straight away if you want to.


----------



## SylvieB

angelbaby999: gosh, that sounds awful. But at least now you know that everything's good with the baby! And I'm already feeling like a traitor as well, if it helps you at all...
lawa, so happy for you, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed...
tired, bitchy and hungry right now. gotta pick up DH from work and then i'll make dinner - and right to bed afterwards!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah no time to set for angel delight, tescos own is 30 minutes :) enjoy...


----------



## Hoolie

Lkeecey

thanks for adding me.


Oooh..there are 3 of us due on the same day!

Alex


----------



## Lkeecey

No trouble, Hoolie. How you feeling?

Sorry to hear about your cyst angelbaby, Hope it is feeling a bit better now.

xxxx


----------



## Hoolie

I'm feeling really well which is not comforting me much.

I am waiting with bated breathe to throw up LOL. I think once I start with severe MS then I'll relax a bit.

It's normal for me to get really ill so I'm waiting fo rit and it'll reassure me.

When did everyones MS start?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Lkeecey

Mine started at about 5w4d. I'm 7w6d today. (8 weeks tomorrow WAHOOO!) Its much worse today than it has been. Bleugh. xx


----------



## -Linn-

Angelbaby that must have been horrible, I hope the pain is not too bad anymore, did usee this thread? https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...rpus-luteum-cyst-warning-graphic-details.html

Hoolie dont wish for MS its so so horrible for me the second time round, i wish i had never wished for it, but understand u can relax more... im more relaxed now but my house is starting to look like a tip :wacko:


----------



## Hoolie

Lkeecey said:


> Mine started at about 5w4d. I'm 7w6d today. (8 weeks tomorrow WAHOOO!) Its much worse today than it has been. Bleugh. xx

thanks for the reply Lkeecey.

It goes on forever doesn't it!

I remember with my first pregnancy my sister saying that I was nearly through it and only had another two weeks to get through.

I can remember feeling mortified that there was another two weeks and I said to here "Do you know how long two weeks is, when you're feeling sick all the time". It's such a long time.

Alex


----------



## angelbaby999

YAY! LKeecey, cant wait to hit the 8 week mark tomorrow. I am actually feeling like it is real now girls. Feeling very sick today, but don't know if I am hungover from last nights morning sickness or if that jolt to the hormone producing bit in the ovary has kick started some evil morning sickness! Have been feeling rough all day! Ah well at least our little bean is in there beating away!
It is hard to believe that in just four weeks time, what looks like a big bean now will look like a perfectly formed baby!


----------



## Hoolie

-Linn- said:


> Hoolie dont wish for MS its so so horrible for me the second time round, i wish i had never wished for it, but understand u can relax more... im more relaxed now but my house is starting to look like a tip :wacko:

Hello Linn

I'm wishing it as it's normal for me. Last pregnancy that I lost, I only had slight nausea so I am willing it this time.

My house always looks like a tip..LOL

Alex


----------



## Ria_Rose

Think I've started something with this angel delight, me and Josh shared a dish of it earlier, was scrummy.

Angelbaby - That sounds horrendous, glad all is well now.

Hoolie - Don't wish for MS, t'is not good, although sea bands are helping me today. Maybe this pregnancy will be different? My MS started at 6 weeks


----------



## angelbaby999

I hadn't seen the thread no. It was horrible and really frightening, so I am just glad our baby is fine and no damage was done.


----------



## angelbaby999

thanks everyone! x


----------



## Lkeecey

Hoolie said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> Mine started at about 5w4d. I'm 7w6d today. (8 weeks tomorrow WAHOOO!) Its much worse today than it has been. Bleugh. xx
> 
> thanks for the reply Lkeecey.
> 
> It goes on forever doesn't it!
> 
> I remember with my first pregnancy my sister saying that I was nearly through it and only had another two weeks to get through.
> 
> I can remember feeling mortified that there was another two weeks and I said to here "Do you know how long two weeks is, when you're feeling sick all the time". It's such a long time.
> 
> AlexClick to expand...

From these forums I've worked out that MS can end by 12 weeks, but can last up to 16 weeks. So I've got between 4 and 8 weeks left. oh god.


----------



## Lkeecey

Angelbaby - YAY FOR 8 WEEKS! 


My friend ( who has 2 children, one of each) reckons that because I haven't been sick, I'm going to have a boy. She says that you throw up with girls, but just feel sick with boys. What do you all reckon? x


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girlies,
Glad your feeling better Angelbaby, I have a cyst and it was a scary experience finding out. :hugs:

I'm alright, feeling preggo today. VERY hormonal (poor hubby is looking forward to going to work!) but still no throwing up. Very weird about food though and feel sick all day. Convinced myself I had eaten a bad egg today, but I think pregnancy has just made me completely bonkers.


----------



## SylvieB

I had MS for 7 or 8 months with my daughter... And hardly ever threw up (I think, only 2 days...)
MS started at 4+4 or 4+5 this time but not too bad so far as long as I keep eating :D


----------



## Lkeecey

SylvieB said:


> I had MS for 7 or 8 months with my daughter... And hardly ever threw up (I think, only 2 days...)
> MS started at 4+4 or 4+5 this time but not too bad so far as long as I keep eating :D

SEVEN OR EIGHT MONTHS?! :cry:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lkeecey said:


> Angelbaby - YAY FOR 8 WEEKS!
> 
> 
> My friend ( who has 2 children, one of each) reckons that because I haven't been sick, I'm going to have a boy. She says that you throw up with girls, but just feel sick with boys. What do you all reckon? x

Ithink there might be something in the sickness thing, I've known a lot of people say you feel worse with one gender than the other but no-one ever agrees which is which, I think it's different from person to person which gender will make them suffer more MS. Last time I didn't suffer too much this time it seems worse, but am I simply not remembering how bad it was?


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey I had MS - a quite bad feeling of nausea from week 7-14 with my daughter but never had to throw up, but it did feel quite bad... so much that I told OH I will never have any more of my own kids and that we had to adopt if he wanted more lol. This time its the same feeling it started one week early and I have to throw up loads. I was just given some information by my GP about MS and it said in there that it can mean u are carrying a female baby if u are very sick but doesnt have to. guess u will have to wait for your 20 week scan to find out. if thats what u wanna do?!


----------



## Lkeecey

Ria_Rose said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> Angelbaby - YAY FOR 8 WEEKS!
> 
> 
> My friend ( who has 2 children, one of each) reckons that because I haven't been sick, I'm going to have a boy. She says that you throw up with girls, but just feel sick with boys. What do you all reckon? x
> 
> Ithink there might be something in the sickness thing, I've known a lot of people say you feel worse with one gender than the other but no-one ever agrees which is which, I think it's different from person to person which gender will make them suffer more MS. Last time I didn't suffer too much this time it seems worse, but am I simply not remembering how bad it was?Click to expand...


I'm leaning towards there not being a link now. I asked the girls over in Second Tri, and none of the replies so far think that there is any truth to it. (Although I'll be very happy with whichever gender, me and the OH sort of really want a girl, so at least thats still in the running. :blush:)

xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Ooo yeah Linn, I'm definitely going to find out :) Do you think you will? x


----------



## SylvieB

lkeecey, didn't mean to freak you out.
I'm definitely going to find out lol with my daughter i knew right from the start it was gonna be a girl but at the moment, i'm not too sure yet...


----------



## Lkeecey

SylvieB said:


> lkeecey, didn't mean to freak you out.
> I'm definitely going to find out lol with my daughter i knew right from the start it was gonna be a girl but at the moment, i'm not too sure yet...

haha no worries. Not too freaked out, if it happens to me, its one of those things I'll have to get on with. I'm on maternity from 25 weeks anyway, so'll I can just feel sorry for myself in bed HAHA! I was hoping it was a typo tho :) You are a saint! I don't know how you managed for such a long time. You are now my hero!! :D 

xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> Ooo yeah Linn, I'm definitely going to find out :) Do you think you will? x

i think i will find out, im thinking 2 ways about it really, it will likely be my last baby so the surprise would be nice... but I'm naturally very curious and also with my DD I had enough money I could buy anything I wanted for her, but with this baby it's a tight budget... thankfully I got everything now apart from clothes for a boy so I'd like to be prepared in case I will need to buy clothes I wanna start early IYKWIM. If I had 2 already, one of each, I wouldn't find out.


----------



## Fayeemma

Hi all Mummy's to be, I'm new to B&B. I have read this entire thread and feel like I know most of you already and wanted to join - hope thats ok?
I am also due in June, I think its going to be around 18th, but I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow so hope to find out more then.
As I am only 5 weeks and 5 days I really dont feel pregnant and I am beginning to worry :-(, I have sore (.)(.)'s and feel tired but thats about it
xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> Ooo yeah Linn, I'm definitely going to find out :) Do you think you will? x
> 
> i think i will find out, im thinking 2 ways about it really, it will likely be my last baby so the surprise would be nice... but I'm naturally very curious and also with my DD I had enough money I could buy anything I wanted for her, but with this baby it's a tight budget... thankfully I got everything now apart from clothes for a boy so I'd like to be prepared in case I will need to buy clothes I wanna start early IYKWIM. If I had 2 already, one of each, I wouldn't find out.Click to expand...

Oh Linn I know what you mean, last time I did find out (because I was convinced it was a girl and didn't want to spend 20 weeks bonding with the wrong baby). This time I could try to not find out but we have no girl things and with money so tight would be lovely to buy things as we go along, rather than all at once.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Fayeemma said:


> Hi all Mummy's to be, I'm new to B&B. I have read this entire thread and feel like I know most of you already and wanted to join - hope thats ok?
> I am also due in June, I think its going to be around 18th, but I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow so hope to find out more then.
> As I am only 5 weeks and 5 days I really dont feel pregnant and I am beginning to worry :-(, I have sore (.)(.)'s and feel tired but thats about it
> xxx

Welcome. Try not to worry about lack of symptoms, my MS didn't sick intill week 6 and maybe you'll be lucky and miss it entirely?

Can't believe you read the whole thread must have taken forever! :flower:


----------



## Lkeecey

Fayeemma said:


> Hi all Mummy's to be, I'm new to B&B. I have read this entire thread and feel like I know most of you already and wanted to join - hope thats ok?
> I am also due in June, I think its going to be around 18th, but I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow so hope to find out more then.
> As I am only 5 weeks and 5 days I really dont feel pregnant and I am beginning to worry :-(, I have sore (.)(.)'s and feel tired but thats about it
> xxx

Fayeemma! Welcome! You read the whole thing? WOW!! Hehe congrats on your bfp :) I'll add you to the list under 18th June, and if it changes, just let me know. 

Don't worry!! We must stop the worrying! You're too early for other symptoms :) 

Congrats again hun xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Fayeema welcome and congrats on the BFP, of course you are welcome... well done for reading the entire thread must have taken u several hours, bless you :) at 5 weeks and 5 days i didnt feel pregnant apart from fuller (not sore) boobs,,,, 2 days later I was hit by the worst MS :( im sure u are fine... with my dd i didnt even test til i was 6 weeks and 2 days... and didnt feel anything til 7 weeks. 

Ria Rose yeah its alot easier to buy it bit by bit each week... i mean i got girls clothes for triplets i went so mad back then. now its looking different with me not working...


----------



## Fayeemma

Thanks everyone, trying not to worry but it is difficult when its all u ever think of, lol.
I did read the whole thread took me a few hours but got there eventually, wasnt sure if I was going to join as i dont want to tempt fate or anything.
Yes please do add me and I will let u all know if it changes, got my appointment at 4.10pm tomorro 
xxx


----------



## Jane1972

Fayeemma said:


> Hi all Mummy's to be, I'm new to B&B. I have read this entire thread and feel like I know most of you already and wanted to join - hope thats ok?
> I am also due in June, I think its going to be around 18th, but I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow so hope to find out more then.
> As I am only 5 weeks and 5 days I really dont feel pregnant and I am beginning to worry :-(, I have sore (.)(.)'s and feel tired but thats about it
> xxx

Welcome Hun:flower:, Symptoms or lack of them are normal at this stage please dont worry. But you are on the right thread we all tend to worry a bit but we are their for each other. Good luck at Drs tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## Fayeemma

-Linn- said:


> Fayeema welcome and congrats on the BFP, of course you are welcome... well done for reading the entire thread must have taken u several hours, bless you :) at 5 weeks and 5 days i didnt feel pregnant apart from fuller (not sore) boobs,,,, 2 days later I was hit by the owrst MS :( im sure u are fine... with my dd i didnt even test til i was 6 weeks and 2 days... and didnt feel anything til 7 weeks.
> 
> Thanks Linn, thats good to hear just keep waiting to feel - i dont know - different???!!! ha ha. its very early tho I know that.:thumbup:
> 
> Myself and my OH havent told anyone else yet, we only took a test on Saturday, was thinking of telling my Mum more for support than anything. When did u all start telling ppl?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fayeemma

Jane1972 said:


> Fayeemma said:
> 
> 
> Hi all Mummy's to be, I'm new to B&B. I have read this entire thread and feel like I know most of you already and wanted to join - hope thats ok?
> I am also due in June, I think its going to be around 18th, but I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow so hope to find out more then.
> As I am only 5 weeks and 5 days I really dont feel pregnant and I am beginning to worry :-(, I have sore (.)(.)'s and feel tired but thats about it
> xxx
> 
> Welcome Hun:flower:, Symptoms or lack of them are normal at this stage please dont worry. But you are on the right thread we all tend to worry a bit but we are their for each other. Good luck at Drs tomorrow.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun, I just hope i get a nice doctor as I have lots of questions I want to ask, this is my first time and the books dont answer everything :wacko:
xxxx


----------



## SylvieB

hey there fayeemma and welcome
okay, probably totally unrelated but is anyone apart from me really itchy? for a few days i feel like scratching my body over and over again all the time, especially the legs (okay, now writing it, i REALLY feel stupid). maybe it's my new trousers :p lol


----------



## -Linn-

i told people early, couldnt keep it in, but not everyone, my mum straight away and all the ones i was complaining to i was not falling pregnant... took me 22 months... a lot of people still dont know. although i gotta be careful what im writing on my at facebook lol - wave to lkeecey :) 

im just so happy wanna tell the whole world but leaving it at the people who i need for support should anything happen.


----------



## -Linn-

sylvie i had this after buying new trousers and when my bump grew the stretching skin... the mat trousers made me itch too... not having any of that with this pregnancy yet.


----------



## Lkeecey

Fayeemma said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Fayeema welcome and congrats on the BFP, of course you are welcome... well done for reading the entire thread must have taken u several hours, bless you :) at 5 weeks and 5 days i didnt feel pregnant apart from fuller (not sore) boobs,,,, 2 days later I was hit by the owrst MS :( im sure u are fine... with my dd i didnt even test til i was 6 weeks and 2 days... and didnt feel anything til 7 weeks.
> 
> Thanks Linn, thats good to hear just keep waiting to feel - i dont know - different???!!! ha ha. its very early tho I know that.:thumbup:
> 
> Myself and my OH havent told anyone else yet, we only took a test on Saturday, was thinking of telling my Mum more for support than anything. When did u all start telling ppl?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I told my Mum and Dad straight away, and OH mum. Since then I've told quite a lot more people.....bit crap at keeping it a secret LOL. Its not officially public until the end of next week when we've told all the sets of grandparents in person. We're going for a big visit next week!!!. xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Fayeemma

-Linn- said:


> i told people early, couldnt keep it in, but not everyone, my mum straight away and all the ones i was complaining to i was not falling pregnant... took me 22 months... a lot of people still dont know. although i gotta be careful what im writing on my at facebook lol - wave to lkeecey :)
> 
> im just so happy wanna tell the whole world but leaving it at the people who i need for support should anything happen.

Yeah I'm the same I want to shout it from the roof tops :happydance:, I'm just worried that something will happen and I will have to go back round and tell everyone :nope:, think I will tell my mum tomorro after my doctors appointment and then if i can hide it till after my first MW appointment then I will tell others then :cloud9:


----------



## SylvieB

i haven't told that many people yet. mainly because my family lives 200 miles away and i wanna tell them in person. had to delete my cousin-in-law's post on facebook the other day - my husband's family already knows lol
well, wanted to talk to work first and settle everything. i'm the youngest in my family and for some reason my whole family thinks i can't sort anything on my own or something so i want to have that sorted so i can tell my family what's happening with my work place...


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> i told people early, couldnt keep it in, but not everyone, my mum straight away and all the ones i was complaining to i was not falling pregnant... took me 22 months... a lot of people still dont know. although i gotta be careful what im writing on my at facebook lol - wave to lkeecey :)
> 
> im just so happy wanna tell the whole world but leaving it at the people who i need for support should anything happen.

I know! I tried to be discrete!! :wacko:


----------



## Fayeemma

Lkeecey said:


> Fayeemma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Fayeema welcome and congrats on the BFP, of course you are welcome... well done for reading the entire thread must have taken u several hours, bless you :) at 5 weeks and 5 days i didnt feel pregnant apart from fuller (not sore) boobs,,,, 2 days later I was hit by the owrst MS :( im sure u are fine... with my dd i didnt even test til i was 6 weeks and 2 days... and didnt feel anything til 7 weeks.
> 
> Thanks Linn, thats good to hear just keep waiting to feel - i dont know - different???!!! ha ha. its very early tho I know that.:thumbup:
> 
> Myself and my OH havent told anyone else yet, we only took a test on Saturday, was thinking of telling my Mum more for support than anything. When did u all start telling ppl?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I told my Mum and Dad straight away, and OH mum. Since then I've told quite a lot more people.....bit crap at keeping it a secret LOL. Its not officially public until the end of next week when we've told all the sets of grandparents in person. We're going for a big visit next week!!!. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ive almost slipped up a few times when talking to ppl and I'm sure work mates will notice soon as I go to the toilet every 15 minutes, lol.
> Good luck with the big visit next week, it will be really lovely telling everyone, cant wait to feel comfortable to do the same, want to get everyone together when we do :happydance:
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


----------



## SylvieB

im the same but i really wanna be able to tell them in person and if i tell all my friends now, my family's gonna here it from someone else but me and that would make matters just worse.
well, ya'll, i'm gonna call it a night. take a shower and then off to bed, have 2 get up at 5 ( and it's 8.30 here now). well, 45 mins later then the days DH is working (like today n yesterday, drving me nuts...)
Have a good night


----------



## Wish4another

We've only told my close family and my DH close family. Not sure when I'm going to tell other people, but may need to be soon as I'm not sure how else i can explain my all day sickness!!!


----------



## Fayeemma

SylvieB said:


> im the same but i really wanna be able to tell them in person and if i tell all my friends now, my family's gonna here it from someone else but me and that would make matters just worse.
> well, ya'll, i'm gonna call it a night. take a shower and then off to bed, have 2 get up at 5 ( and it's 8.30 here now). well, 45 mins later then the days DH is working (like today n yesterday, drving me nuts...)
> Have a good night

Completely understand where ur coming from hun, I feel the same :hugs:
Good night xxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Night Sylvie :) x


----------



## Fayeemma

Hey how do I get one of those tracker things that everyone has got at the bottom of there posts? xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Most of them you can click on and it will take you to the website that you get them from. You'll need to enter a due date. lilypie.com is good xxx


----------



## Fayeemma

Wish4another said:


> We've only told my close family and my DH close family. Not sure when I'm going to tell other people, but may need to be soon as I'm not sure how else i can explain my all day sickness!!!

Thats the thing isnt it, u may not be able to hide it even if u want to :shrug:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dixielane

Im due June 8th...having my first 7wk scan Thursday @ 7w3d.....any ladies wanna tell me what to expect? :shrug: Id love to see 7wk scan pics. :flower:


----------



## Lkeecey

List updated. Congrats Dixielane :) 

I'm off, Night everyone xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

List updated. Congrats Dixielane :) 

I'm off, Night everyone xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> Fayeemma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Fayeema welcome and congrats on the BFP, of course you are welcome... well done for reading the entire thread must have taken u several hours, bless you :) at 5 weeks and 5 days i didnt feel pregnant apart from fuller (not sore) boobs,,,, 2 days later I was hit by the owrst MS :( im sure u are fine... with my dd i didnt even test til i was 6 weeks and 2 days... and didnt feel anything til 7 weeks.
> 
> Thanks Linn, thats good to hear just keep waiting to feel - i dont know - different???!!! ha ha. its very early tho I know that.:thumbup:
> 
> Myself and my OH havent told anyone else yet, we only took a test on Saturday, was thinking of telling my Mum more for support than anything. When did u all start telling ppl?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I told my Mum and Dad straight away, and OH mum. Since then I've told quite a lot more people.....bit crap at keeping it a secret LOL. Its not officially public until the end of next week when we've told all the sets of grandparents in person. We're going for a big visit next week!!!. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh lovely... think read about your trip on facebook, hope you will have a great time :) I will tell people for my bday which is soon. but don't want to put anything on facebook til after my scan....
> 
> really worried about twinmad now, im still hoping its no bad news. did anyone send her a PM? cause those are send to email arent they?Click to expand...


----------



## Fayeemma

Lkeecey said:


> List updated. Congrats Dixielane :)
> 
> I'm off, Night everyone xxx

Thanks for the tracker info Lkeecey, good night hun xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

I think me, Drazic and Welshrose have left messages on her page. I've not sent her a PM tho. Don't know if anyone else has xx

P.s. sorry for double post earlier x


----------



## Fayeemma

Hi all
Does anyone know how I view the list that Lkeecey has been updating of everyone's EDD and symptoms?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Fayeemma said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone know how I view the list that Lkeecey has been updating of everyone's EDD and symptoms?
> xxxxxxxx

The list of due dates is on the very first page. The spreadsheet of symptoms is by Twinmad, who hasn't been on for a few days xxx

(I am going to bed....really.....)


----------



## Fayeemma

Lkeecey said:


> Fayeemma said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Does anyone know how I view the list that Lkeecey has been updating of everyone's EDD and symptoms?
> xxxxxxxx
> 
> The list of due dates is on the very first page. The spreadsheet of symptoms is by Twinmad, who hasn't been on for a few days xxx
> 
> (I am going to bed....really.....)Click to expand...

Arhhh sorry hun, thanks for that :thumbup:

Now get urself off to bed xx


----------



## lili24

Night lkeecey xx

Welcome and congratulations fayeemma and all the other new ladies!! 

Xx


----------



## Fayeemma

lili24 said:


> Night lkeecey xx
> 
> Welcome and congratulations fayeemma and all the other new ladies!!
> 
> Xx

Thanks Lili24, its really nice to speak with others who are feeling the same as me, really glad I found this forum

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katyblot

Hi everyone, haven't been on here for quite a while, 

firstly wanted to say, my heart goes out to all the girls who have lost their little beans - it has to be one of the worst things to have to go thru! Thinking of you all at this awful time xxxxx


But welcome to all the lovely new ladies! xxx

You guys are def a bunch of chatterboxes (I LOVE IT!) but has taken me ages to catch up!

Thinking of you all that are having really bad MS. Luckily I've only thrown up once, and i think that was coz I was having a huge big coughing fit! Have only felt really nauseous the rest of the time!

Had my booking in appointment with the mw this morning. And then will have first scan between 12 and 13 weeks - that seems so long to go!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

hey katy, i bet u cant wait for your scan I'm seeing my MW on friday :) And will have a private early scan at around 9 weeks, I just can't wait any longer. Here in my region they are only doing the 12 week scans at 14-15 weeks dueto them being too busy. 

yeah we are chatterboxes and I wouldn't know what I'd do if I couldnt chat to all the lovely ladies on here. the support has been so great. hope to read u more often 

xxx


----------



## lili24

Can't wait to see my MW next Thursday, hope she's nice! Hope there's no bloods on the first appointment because I'm terrified of them. Last time I had to get a tetanus I just went white then fainted. I'll do it though for my baby :o

I'm gonna have a scan around 9 weeks too Linn, woohooo :)

Where's Tara gotten to?! Xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Ummm.. chocolate cake :D
I am going to be the size of a house by the time bubs is here. :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

maybe taras hubby is back or something. im sure she will be back soon :) 

lili is that also a private one?


----------



## trynitey

I can never keep up with this thread :lol:

Feeling like I'm about to get a cold or something. Just not feeling right. Some moments I feel pregnant, other moments I wouldn't even know. I'm soooo bloated though. I was like this with my 2nd daughter and I stayed that way until bloat turned into a bump.


----------



## Jane1972

trynitey said:


> I can never keep up with this thread :lol:
> 
> Feeling like I'm about to get a cold or something. Just not feeling right. Some moments I feel pregnant, other moments I wouldn't even know. I'm soooo bloated though. I was like this with my 2nd daughter and I stayed that way until bloat turned into a bump.


Hope you feel better soon hun:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

hope u will feel better soon trinitey i also got a cold and its not nice at all. but at least my GP reassured me its not gonna hurt my little bean :)


----------



## lili24

Yep it's a private one Linn. I was gonna have it at 8 weeks but all the sickness has reassured me that things seem to be progressing okay. Plus I had an early emergency scan at the hospital to check it wasn't ectopic... So I think I can hold out until 9 weeks! I am really impatient though, it's hard waiting isn't it? :D

I've felt like Angel Delight all day since reading this thread, now there's this talk of choccy cake! Not good ladies! x


----------



## -Linn-

yeah angel delight sounds good to me but gone of chocolate completely. has your ms got better? which company is doing your private scan, i also wanna wait til 9 weeks now as I heard that if u see your bean with a healthy heartbeat at that stage the chances for a miscarriage are very small.


----------



## Trinity42

craving fish and french fries... MMMM
so not wanting to clean today, I have a bad back ache and cant stand longer than 10 minutes without it hurting


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmm fish and chips as we call it here i would love as well, but its bed time for me soon and dont wanna test the stomach tonight after all this MS... :)


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome fayeemma! We are due the same day and I also don't feel any different yet (only a few cramps here and there and hungry at times).

Girls! How am I going to keep up with you? Hope all is well. xx


----------



## -Linn-

sorry bizybee i think we are mostly on at different times, but nice if u pop in anyway, im up late tonight... just wait and u will soon be blessed with some lovely morning sickness :)


----------



## lili24

I've completely gone off chocolate but tonight just had an urge for chocolate fudge cake!

I've read the same about 9 weeks.. I'd be very happy to see a heartbeat at that stage. I was gonna go with babybond but I found a cheaper one closer to me called before the stork. I think they are only in Liverpool and it is costing £70.

MS hasn't got better, I'd say my antisickness tablets have just taken the edge off it, still have really bad days though :( what did you dr say about it? xx


----------



## -Linn-

re MS she asked when was i seeing my midwife so i told her friday, so she said good tell her and she will do a urine test to see if its ketonic (spelling?) and if it would be positive for that meaning i was using my own body fat for energy then id have to have a transfusion and further treatment. she printed out some info and told me to keep eating. i did ok today, one piece of toast for breakfast, stayed down, then chicken noodle soup which i think is very low calorie for lunch which was also fine, afternoon snack i threw up completely and dinner stayed down for 2 hrs then i threw up the rest of it. so i hope its enough. im now feeling sick again but cant eat anymore going to bed soon, just putting it off as i cant breathe well and afraid i cant sleep. the doctor said to eat what I crave it doesnt need to be healthy.


----------



## ginger863

Good evening ladies, 

Welcome to all the new june bugs!

Well i still feel awful, feel sick all the time. It's a vicious circle really, if i get hungry i feel really really sick but eating also makes me feel sick and there is realy nothing that i want to eat. I've just been reading through todays posts and all that talk of angel delight, chocolate cake and fish and chips is more that i can handle tonight, just wish i could actually be sick.
I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow and have my first scan at 10am which i'm really worried about, i'm too scared to be excited now. 
Any way, i'm gonna try and get some sleep then it'll time for my scan.
Hope everone is feeling a bit better tomorrow.

Night night:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## BizyBee

Hope you girls feel better soon. xx

Good luck tomorrow Ginger!


----------



## trynitey

Jane1972 said:


> trynitey said:
> 
> 
> I can never keep up with this thread :lol:
> 
> Feeling like I'm about to get a cold or something. Just not feeling right. Some moments I feel pregnant, other moments I wouldn't even know. I'm soooo bloated though. I was like this with my 2nd daughter and I stayed that way until bloat turned into a bump.
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon hun:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...




-Linn- said:


> hope u will feel better soon trinitey i also got a cold and its not nice at all. but at least my GP reassured me its not gonna hurt my little bean :)

Thanks ladies!


So, my first big craving.... a spicy chicken sandwich from Wendy's. DH was the best DH ever and actually went and got me one!!!!!


----------



## SylvieB

people, stop talking about food! it's 5.40 am and i'm craving fish n chips now!
well, gotta dash to work, already late, you all have a good day! x


----------



## trynitey

:lol: Sorry Sylvie, it was 9pm here where I live when I posted that.


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello, ladies, Im feeling confident enough in this bean at the moment to ask if I can join you. My EDD is June 29th. Going back to the Drs in a couple of weeks to confirm that by a scan so we shall see.


----------



## trynitey

Welcome Rae! We are due the same day.


----------



## SharonF

Hi ladies

Just after a bit of reassurance - I am sure you can all relate to how anxious I am each day hoping this little bean with stick around! My temp dropped this morning, it's been up around 36.8-37.0 and this morning it was 36.56. I adjusted it for the slightly earlier test time and it is still only 36.62, right on my coverline. I know these are tiny variations in the grand scheme of things but I am now really worried.

Are any of you still temping (should I stop?) and have any of you had this happen? I just feel like I want to keep an eye on things until my first mw appointment which is in 3 weeks.

Sorry for being a stress-head but I know you will all understand!
x


----------



## RaeEW89

trynitey said:


> Welcome Rae! We are due the same day.

Thanks hun. Oh really? How are you feeling?


----------



## RaeEW89

SharonF said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just after a bit of reassurance - I am sure you can all relate to how anxious I am each day hoping this little bean with stick around! My temp dropped this morning, it's been up around 36.8-37.0 and this morning it was 36.56. I adjusted it for the slightly earlier test time and it is still only 36.62, right on my coverline. I know these are tiny variations in the grand scheme of things but I am now really worried.
> 
> Are any of you still temping (should I stop?) and have any of you had this happen? I just feel like I want to keep an eye on things until my first mw appointment which is in 3 weeks.
> 
> Sorry for being a stress-head but I know you will all understand!
> x

Aww hun, yeah Ive always stopped temping after getting the BFP cuz I didnt wanna stress out if my temp was low, as it happens. If you wanna keep testing-go for it,m but it can be quite stressfull


----------



## SarahMelissa

SharonF said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just after a bit of reassurance - I am sure you can all relate to how anxious I am each day hoping this little bean with stick around! My temp dropped this morning, it's been up around 36.8-37.0 and this morning it was 36.56. I adjusted it for the slightly earlier test time and it is still only 36.62, right on my coverline. I know these are tiny variations in the grand scheme of things but I am now really worried.
> 
> Are any of you still temping (should I stop?) and have any of you had this happen? I just feel like I want to keep an eye on things until my first mw appointment which is in 3 weeks.
> 
> Sorry for being a stress-head but I know you will all understand!
> x

Hey hun, i am 20dpo today and had still been temping, my last 2 days temps were around the 36.8 mark and then this mornings was about 36.68 so i decided i was not going to enter it on the chart and i locked the BBT away and wont use it anymore, it will only stress me, i wouldnt worry about it and try to stop temping as stress wont be good for you or the baby :hugs:


----------



## Lkeecey

RaeEW89 said:


> Hello, ladies, Im feeling confident enough in this bean at the moment to ask if I can join you. My EDD is June 29th. Going back to the Drs in a couple of weeks to confirm that by a scan so we shall see.

Welcome Rae. SO pleased for you that you've got another little bean. FX crossed for you. lots of love xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

SharonF said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just after a bit of reassurance - I am sure you can all relate to how anxious I am each day hoping this little bean with stick around! My temp dropped this morning, it's been up around 36.8-37.0 and this morning it was 36.56. I adjusted it for the slightly earlier test time and it is still only 36.62, right on my coverline. I know these are tiny variations in the grand scheme of things but I am now really worried.
> 
> Are any of you still temping (should I stop?) and have any of you had this happen? I just feel like I want to keep an eye on things until my first mw appointment which is in 3 weeks.
> 
> Sorry for being a stress-head but I know you will all understand!
> x

I think your temps go down after the first few weeks anyway. Its not an indication of the health of the bubba. I do think you should stop testing tho :) xx


----------



## Lkeecey

IM AT 8 WEEKS TODAY YAAAAAYYYYYYY :happydance:

I think there are a few of us turning 8 weeks today - congrats girls. xx



My ticker doesn't seem to have caught up tho. :( Get it sorted ticker!


----------



## RaeEW89

Yay for 8weeks!! Congrats LKeecey(and the rest of you lovely ladies who are 8w today!)


----------



## Tara123006

Hey ladies! I'm here I'm here!!! :) sry I haven't been on here in awhile! It's very difficult to get online with my husband gone. My dd is always with me and doesn't really allow me to get on very much! And today she wasn't really a good girl!! 

How are you all doing? Congrats on 8 wks girls! I can't wait :))))


----------



## SharonF

Thanks to those of you who took the time to reply to my message about my drop in temp. It has made me feel much better!

How great is this forum? I find it really amazing that complete strangers from all over the world can be so supportive and caring.

Thanks ladies and goodluck for the next 8/9months to all of us!
x


----------



## Lawa

Is anyone else wprrying about money?

I am really stressing about thinhs and generally feeling low


----------



## Lkeecey

I became acquainted with my toilet for the first time this morning :( nice 8 week present ! Made it into work, but going to take it easy. How is everyone else this morning? X


----------



## Tara123006

I'm good although it's almost 11 pm here :) I am sleeeeepy! So sorry u were sick this morning but I bet u r somewhat happy ab it right? Mines def not unbearable, but I almost want it to be worse to make sure everyhin is truely okay!


----------



## -Linn-

ginger sorry to hear youare feeling so sick

lkeecey hope u will be better soon.

im still full of cold with no energy... my house needs cleaning badly :(


----------



## nellis10

Morning Ladies! COngrats to those on 8 weeks! :happydance::happydance:

MS is killing me...its that constant companion just begging me to throw up!! :sick:

There are things I now associate with MS so much so if I think about them I start feeling even worse!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Why are there always 10 pages to catch up on when I come back, lol. Fayeemma can't believe you read the whole thread I'm struggling to catch up on one evening's chat, hehe.

Helloo and Congratulations to Dixielane, RaeEW89, 

Trynitey -Hope you don't get a cold sweeite.

Linn - you poor thing all this throwing up must really be getting you down, feeling sick is bad enough without actually being sick :hugs:

Ginger - Goodluck today. 

Lkeecey - Congratulations on 8 weeks! Sorry babba celebrated by making you throw up, hope mine won't do the same on saturday. 

Sharon - I agree with the others temping now will only lead to stress which can't be goodfor bubba.

Lawa - yup we're worrying a bit about money, but i feel lucky that athough I'mnot earning now, we do have most of the stuff we need already from LO#1.

Is that it, did I catch up? ll

----

We've only told ... My Mum, his Mum (accidentially let slip), a few of my close friends (8 of them, lol).

Can't wait for my MW appointment tomorrow. She's doing a home visit (which i didn't get last time until after Josh was born) meant to take 1-2 hours - god know how we'll fill all that time... maybe she'll use it as my booking in appointment and do family history.

And, in other news, amazingly I still have one portion of Angel Delight left :)


----------



## Tara123006

Sorry Linn :( 

Is the swine flu in the UK? I only get to watch spongebob and Dora the explorer so I never know anything that's going on! Just wanted to let everyone know that it's much worse for pregnant women! My mom aske me to come home and lock myself into my room until I go into labor haha. She said they have 3 pregnant women on ventilators bc of the swine flu, so BE CAREFUL!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats on all the new bfps! YAY! We will be seeing July babies soon! Amazing! 

The swine flu thing is really freaking me out. I am not sure wether to have the vacinnation or not or what to do. AHHH!!! Oh, lkeecey and other girls, congrats on 8 weeks! Will be joining you tomorrow. My MS has stepped up a notch too, I am at work but I feel as if I move quick I will be sick, and just can't face food. The only thing I want is eggs (why oh why!) and they freak me out too much! 

Ugh, can't talk about it anymore or I will be sick on my screen! It's like a hangover today. :dohh: 

:hugs:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Drazic<3 said:


> The swine flu thing is really freaking me out. I am not sure wether to have the vacinnation or not or what to do. AHHH!!!

I know, its so confusing. Will the vacine potentially do more harm than Swine flu? I know there is an increased risk of miscarriage. How much testing has been done on the vacine?



Tara123006 said:


> Is the swine flu in the UK? I only get to watch spongebob and Dora the explorer so I never know anything that's going on! Just wanted to let everyone know that it's much worse for pregnant women! My mom aske me to come home and lock myself into my room until I go into labor haha. She said they have 3 pregnant women on ventilators bc of the swine flu, so BE CAREFUL!!

That's also got me worried.

I've got to decide soon as next vacine arrives on the 1st. More worried as all of babies organs will be being formed then so if the vacine isn't safe it could do some harm.

Oh its so confusing.


----------



## Drazic<3

Ria_rose - hun, I really don't know. I can't seem to find much of anything so was going to have a chat with the midwife about it next week. I am going to London this weekend and seriously thinking of not because of all those germs on the train - it's making me sooo paranoid :( :hugs:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Yeah, I'm seeing my MW tomorrow going to ask her, but as she works at the GPs I'm sure she'll tell me to have it. Might be interesting to hear what she knows about it thou.


----------



## Drazic<3

Yeah, that bothered me too, that they will just say to have it. Honestly, I feel really torn about it - would rather not put anything into my body so early on but I guess if the risks are high... It would be nice to have the pros and cons so you could make an informed decision.


----------



## Ria_Rose

It's not been around that long either has it? So I want to know what long term effects it might have. Slightly warey because I'm sure they were going to give all kids under 12 a similar vacine for swine flu and then discovered it would do more harm than good.

I guess with the cold weather swine flu will spread more so it makes sense to be protected.... so confusing.


----------



## -Linn-

thanks ladies for the kind words :) 

Tara yeah we got swine flu, I know loads of people that already had it, I will have the vaccination once it's out. I really don't wanna get swine flu. I got a cold now and thats bad enough so really cant imagine what it would be like to have swine flu.


----------



## Ria_Rose

I bumped the poll thread on the vacine: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/207446-swine-flu-jab-poll.html

Thing is I'm adament Josh will have all his vacinations, so feel a bit hypercritical not to do it myself...


----------



## -Linn-

I feel like that, you know there are a lot of people out there who are against all sorts of vaccines, they say that it causes such and such complications but I think in most cases it's not true and I believe those people who have a bad reaction to the vaccine would have an even worse reaction to the actual desease. My DD has had all vaccines and she had no side effetcs whatsoever, not even a raised temperature. She slept for 4 hrs after each vaccine and that was all. But it's up to everybody what they want to do. I am not scared to be vaccinated and will fine out from my midwife on Friday if and when I can have it.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Thanks Linn, nice to hear a calm voice of reason onthe topic. 

I think after the flamidamide incident everyone is so much more weary about medicines when it comes to pregnant women. I guess if the doctors won't give me so much as a piriton for my hayfever they are unlikely to risk a potientially harmful vacine on us ... still i think swine flu is a 'hot topic' and the government need to be seen to be offering protection for 'at risk' groups, just hope they haven't rushed the research.

I trust doctors not politicans.


----------



## -Linn-

me too i also trust the doctors :) u know nearly everything is potentially harmful... plastic toys, paint, non organic food.... u name it its harmful. but if the swine flu vaccine was that bad it wouldn't be offered, but thats just my opinion.. i hope noone takes offense.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks hun. My problem is I am essentially mental. I think I was only mildly loopy before bubs, but now I am full blown crazy. I have no clue what to do with the injection, I just want to do the right thing. To hear reasoned calmness is lovely, thanks :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

well as far as i know it is the same flu vaccine that is out every year only altered for the swine flu, i think it is safe but do understand when people worry. it is worrying... everybody wants to do the right thing for their baby. 

Ria_Rose Im sorry can u tell me more about that flamidamide? what was that for? couldnt find anything much on google and never heard of it before :blush:


----------



## Lkeecey

I think it's spelt thalidomide xx


----------



## Mizze

Thalidomide had/ has (its still used in other countries) various uses but the one that applied to pregnant women was that it was a great preventative of MS.

Dont forget though that it was banned in the UK in 1961 thats 48 years ago and medicine has moved on an awful lot since then. As others have pointed out the vaccine for SF is a variation the flu jab (which is itself re-engineered each year to protect against a different strain of flu), its a dead virus that is used therefore it cant replicate and produce disease in the body. 

Im going to have it, im not entirely over the moon about the idea (the mercury level for a start) but to me its a risk worth taking rather than succumbing to the flu and risk killing me and the baby. I work in a large badly air conditioned office. People in the next office (which im often in) to me have the virus, the chances (now its hit the building) of it spreading are high. 

In the end though we all have to do what we feel is best for us and our babies. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Lkeecey

It was a drug given to women to combat morning sickness and resulted in many babies being born with deformities xx sorry for two posts, difficult to reply on iPhone :) x


----------



## -Linn-

ok lkeecey thanks a lot, i never heard of that before. thats a sad thing but im still pro vaccines :) will have a little research on google now. how has your day been?


----------



## -Linn-

Thank u, i know now what this Thalidomide is, where I come from its known by a different name :( horrible stuff but nowadays there are much stricter regulations before a medicine is allowed on the market.


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> ok lkeecey thanks a lot, i never heard of that before. thats a sad thing but im still pro vaccines :) will have a little research on google now. how has your day been?

I'm going to have it. I really really really don't want to harm/lose this baby, but my opinion is that me and the baby surviving and being healthy is more likely with the vaccination. I work in a school, I imagine my decision might be different if I didn't. My OH view is that, although he wants this baby like mad, if the vaccine causes something to happen to the baby, we can always try again. If I die, because I haven't had it, he said he wont cope. Its a bit extreme, but I agree. I don't know enough about the vaccine and the chances of harming baby or chances of having complications without the vaccine, but I'm sticking with this decision. 

Its up to every individual to weigh it up in their own mind, and come to their own conclusions. 

Day was OK. After being sick this morning, I felt a bit better for a while before the 'mild sick feeling' that I usually have, returned. How are you? xxxxxx


----------



## born2bamum

Hi there, saw my little raisin today along with her little heart beat, it was great as we have a scanner at work so i can pop along if i need any reassurance. I've promised that i'll only do it once more :winkwink:

It was so lovely tho, i even got piccies :)

Laura xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Awww brilliant!!! Oh god, I know where a lot of ladies on here (me included) would spend our lunch hours if we had a scanner!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lkeecey said:


> I think it's spelt thalidomide xx

Ooops, sorry, Dsylexic, tried typing it into my google search bar and it came up with that spelling.

And sorry Mizze - only used Thalidomide as an example as last time I was pregnant my doctor used it to explain why GPs are so afraid of prescibing anything more than a paracetamol. His other point was - are you going to find 10,000 pregnant women who are willing to test the safety of a drug? Which is apparently why so little is know about what is safe to take.

The flu jab has been around much longer so has probably had more testing and patients feedback, my concern was that swine flu has only been in the headlines this year, and so I was wondering if any women who have had it have had babies yet to check they are healthy, but a modified flu jab doesn't seem as bad.

At the minute I'm leaning towards having it, as I was thinking today my OH works long hours I look after Josh by myself most of the week, and I'm no good to him either if I get sick.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations on the scan Laura!


----------



## Ria_Rose

ps- I hold my hand up for being the first the mention Angel Delight, but after catching up on last night's thread I had to go ou today and get chip shop chips + salt + viniger.


----------



## Lkeecey

Ria_Rose said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> I think it's spelt thalidomide xx
> 
> Ooops, sorry, Dsylexic, tried typing it into my google search bar and it came up with that spelling.
> 
> .Click to expand...

Sorry, hope you didn't think I was correcting you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

OOO OOO I've got itchy boobs!! LOL (That sounds so funny now I've written it).

Has anyone else had that? I assumed that it was a symptom of stretching skin. xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lkeecey said:


> Ria_Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> I think it's spelt thalidomide xx
> 
> Ooops, sorry, Dsylexic, tried typing it into my google search bar and it came up with that spelling.
> 
> .Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, hope you didn't think I was correcting you :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

LOL, don't worry, was probably why no-one knew what I was talking about, hehe :flower:

I have the form here now, I might register for it, can always change my mind.


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey, I understand your OH and I will have the vaccine for myself and also my daughter. A lot of children hat SW round here and I really don't want her to have it. There are a lot of people who are against vaccines but it's not put me off. 

I'm not feeling too great, this cold is so annoying, cant stop coughing and blowing my nose but OH is still off sick so together we're getting the days passed somehow. I spent most of the day in bed and already dreading having to find something we can have for dinner, feeling pretty sick again now. 

Mizze thank u too, I had not seen you post earlier, yeah they still use Thalidomide in cancer treatment for example. I must say my GP prescribed me some antibiotics and inhalers and said there are no problems so I just trust her. 

Hope everybody is doing well :) 

OMG borntobamum you are so very lucky, id go in for a scan every day I think :) ok maybe not every day but very often, Im dying for a scan... at the moment im not having the greatest time and I know seeing my little bean will make it all more real and the MS a lot more bearable. I can't wait for my scan which I now decided I wanna have at 9 weeks. 

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey my boobs are not itching but my belly was when it got bigger with DD stretching skin indeed!


----------



## Drazic<3

born2bamum said:


> Hi there, saw my little raisin today along with her little heart beat, it was great as we have a scanner at work so i can pop along if i need any reassurance. I've promised that i'll only do it once more :winkwink:

Aww lovely, I would be on it all the time! Me and Lkeecey are going to buy one when we scrape together the £70,000 :rofl:


----------



## Ria_Rose

I'd be on that scanner once a week! lol


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic I will join in too if Im allowed even if it means some travelling for my scans every week :rofl: ... Are you buying a doppler? Like this one? https://https://www.hi-bebe.co.uk/acatalog/Rent_Hi_Bebe_Fetal_Doppler.html


----------



## angelbaby999

good evening everyone! Have just caught up on the thread! LKeecey I too have very itchy boobs! lol. They seem to be huge!
I think morning sickness has kicked in - exactly 8 weeks, which is about the same as with my son when I think about it. I felt awful thismorning, so I'm not quite so cocky now! lol
I have spent most of the day cleaning my house and throwing stuff out - the cupboard under the sink is looking MUCH better! I have been obsessed with cleaning since I got pregnant, I literally can't abide any mess. Its odd because most women don't suffer with that till later in pregnancy - nesting. Ah well at least my house is clean!
Yet again I am starving hungry, I just can't eat enough. I am going to be huge!
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Ria_Rose

Linn, i have a doppler from last time (ebay - angelcare) tried it out the other day 'just in case' still way too early, and don't think the placenta starts functioning till somewhere after 8 weeks (a whoooshing sound, easier to find than the actual heart beat which is like a knocking locomotion, lol). OH thought I'd get paranoid if I couldn't find the heartbeat but found it very reassuring and stopped me worrying. Stopped using it when I could regualrly feel the baby move.

Angelbaby - sounds like you're nesting already, lol


----------



## -Linn-

angelbaby please send me some of your appetite I really can't face eating anything again today. and some of your energy for cleaning... i hate mess and its all i can see right now :blush:


----------



## -Linn-

i got that angelsound doppler and never ever managed to find my DDs heartbeat and when she was all big and moving around i didnt try anymore so i want one of those hi bebe ones but they are expensive... i wish i knew someone here from whom i could borrow it.


----------



## angelbaby999

Ha ha ha! You can have my apetite Linn! I am going to get soo soo huge if I keep eating this way!
As for the energy, I don't know where I'm getting it from, I just have to keep doing little bits then stopping otherwise the room starts to spin! 
I am getting really excited about the haloween party we are throwing for the children, and then our boy's 2nd birthday then the OH'S birthday then christmas...lol. We have a very busy few months ahead, so I guess I just want everything to run as smoothly as possible. A tidy house is a good start!
My husband and I have agreed that we are each going to do some christmas shopping for the baby and put the presents under the tree for him/her, then it'll be an extra surprise for us, as we won't know what the other has bought, and we wont feel like bubs is left out! Maybe we have actually lost the plot!


----------



## -Linn-

oh angelbaby that sounds like a lovely idea. i wwas just sick again! so now i really lost my appetite :( 
oh how nice all those parties coming up, its my bday soon but i dont have my family here and only few friends so not doing anything probably esp not if Im still gonna be feeling all nauseous. How many kids do you have?


----------



## Drazic<3

Angelbaby, I couldn happily eat all day too! Just very specific things as most things make me feel sick. Strangly, high calorie crap is fine by baby! :rofl: 

Linn, I have an angelsounds which I brought from a lady on here to try but I deliberately have none of the batteries in the house yet so I can't try it far too early and upset myself! 3 way split on the scanner would be great, only £25,000 each now (I can't believe I had to use a calculator to work that out :rofl:)


----------



## angelbaby999

Just the one, but we are inviting everyone elses - we must be mad! 
I know its hard when you don't have much family around, we are in the same boat but friends tend to cause much less drama than family! lol
You should spend the day being pampered, my hubby organised hair makeup then a photo shoot for my birthday, I think all us pregnant ladies deserve pampering, after all itis us who do all the work!


----------



## angelbaby999

https://www.gb-medical.co.uk/products.php?cat=96 
Try that site, there are a few on there for £4500, and I have seen them for just under £2000. I'll buy ten! lol


----------



## -Linn-

thanks angebaby i think its not gonna happne though, we are having to save money fo other things at the moment, but maybe i will get a lie in and breakfast in bed that will be so nice already :) as i didnt have a lie in for a veeeery long time. my brother will come here from abroad and we planned a trip out to an amusement park for little children, not sure we can still do it with my MS but maybe we will visit a local farm instead. even if its my bday i wanna do something thats gonna be fun for my DD :) 

drazic i found a cheaper scanner than 70,000 so it will be even less for each :rofl:


----------



## Ria_Rose

I love the idea of the presents under the tree - will encourage OH to actually buy the baba something.

I've put a changing bag on my xmas list - how sad is that? lol, but only way I'll get a really stylish one.

Think we'll be doing the same as we did with Josh and buying LO their first teddy after the first scan *touch wood* all being well.


----------



## Drazic<3

I blame Lkeecey, she did the shopping. At £2,000 - we might as well have one each! :rofl:


----------



## angelbaby999

how ridiculous are we gonna look with one of those great things sat in our living room!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

200 grand thats a great price... i did think 70,000 £ was a bit dear.


----------



## angelbaby999

No not 200 grand! £2000 he he! Linn you have pregnancy brain sweety!


----------



## angelbaby999

Ok so the cheapest I have found is actually £909.04 on ebay. Thats pretty cool actually!


----------



## -Linn-

lol yea 2 grand im feeling so sick my brain is def not working anymore :blush:


----------



## angelbaby999

Awh bless you hun. It probably means you have a really sticky bean, so take some comfort in that! just think, itll be over soon, then you can enjoy being fat, peeing all the time and giving birth!! Lol, just kidding. The things us women have to do.
It will be so worth it when we get through all this. xx


----------



## -Linn-

if u are gettin that scanner angelbaby, can i please come visit you :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

So, we need the scanner and some kind of warehouse in between all our homes to visit it. We could decorate it all pretty, have a pamper area, lovely being sick area and junk food galore. Am I going too far? :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmm drazic angelbabies living room will do :rofl:, but good idea could maybe make some money out of it too :) after all babybond charge 70-100£ for a scan so we could do it for loads less :rofl:


----------



## angelbaby999

Yay I love that idea Drazic! He he! It is still alot of money, but then I could see my baby whenever I wanted, and I am planning on having more babies... hmm.


----------



## -Linn-

i would like more babies too but this MS is putting me off a lot now, i dont know if i will do it again at the moment. hope u didnt mind me saying about your living room angelbaby i was just kidding in case u were getting one for yourself :rofl:


----------



## angelbaby999

Lol no of course not - the more the merrier, I can just imagine 20 heavily pregnant ladies all sat around scanning their bellies! We would have a right laugh! x


----------



## Ria_Rose

I suppose you a scanner would pay for it's self if you charged people to come around and use it ..although you might need some training to get it to work and know what it is you are looking for... plus scanning other people is a big responibility - must be awful telling someone that there is no heartbeat...:cry:


----------



## -Linn-

u are right ria rose, i always wanted to be a midwife when i was a teenager until someone told me its not always just a happy job... i couldnt tell anyone that their baby had died its the worst thought in the world to me :(


----------



## angelbaby999

Yes, I would actually get into alot of trouble for charging people for scans as I am not medically trained and would need some kind of insurance. I wouldn't do it for that, but would be happy to let friends come over and use it.
I can't imagine having to explain to someone that there is no HB especially in later pregnancy. A friend of a friend went to full term, andf they let her go overdue, the baby wasn't moving one day and so she went straight in, but it was too late the baby had died. It is easy to feel safe after 12 weeks, but I guess as mothers, we are doomed to worry for the rest of our lives, it doesn't stop at 12 weeks, and certainly not when the baby is born. I sometimes wish I could just tuck my little boy back up in my womb all safe and snug - especially when he is poorly. I do have the next best thing though, I have a very fluffy dressing gown and we have cuddles with him wrapped up inside my dressing gown with me - perfect!


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> u are right ria rose, i always wanted to be a midwife when i was a teenager until someone told me its not always just a happy job... i couldnt tell anyone that their baby had died its the worst thought in the world to me :(

I remember at my 13 week scan getting upset seeing 'live fetus seen' on my paperwork ... because I realised some people's paper work mustn't say that :cry:

A missed-miscarriage is my reoccuring worry at the moment, just want my scan and to see that little HB.


----------



## angelbaby999

One of the big things that put me off was having to deliver a still born baby before qualifying. Unimaginable.


----------



## angelbaby999

Its horrific I know. We are all just so lucky, even with the morning sickness, cramps, headaches and pregnancy brains to name but a few, we do have healthy bubbas inside of us.
CONGRATS EVERYONE!


----------



## Lkeecey

WOW At £70,000 the one I found must have been gold plated.


I'm quite tempted at the £900 one............


----------



## angelbaby999

He he LKeecey!
It is alot of money, but as we are wanting many more bubbas and alot of my friends are pregnant it would be so much fun!


----------



## angelbaby999

Ooh LKeecey, our babys weigh 1 gram! woo hoo!


----------



## Lkeecey

Ria_Rose said:


> Think we'll be doing the same as we did with Josh and buying LO their first teddy after the first scan *touch wood* all being well.

Awww what a lovely idea! Will have to suggest this to OH xx


----------



## Lkeecey

angelbaby999 said:


> how ridiculous are we gonna look with one of those great things sat in our living room!!!:rofl::rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Lkeecey

angelbaby999 said:


> Ooh LKeecey, our babys weigh 1 gram! woo hoo!

OMG!!! awww wooooowwww!


----------



## Drazic<3

You know girls, I think this pregnancy melarky may have made us all crazy :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lkeecey if u are buying it can i please come visit? :rofl: 

angelbaby that is a very sad thing with your friend, i was very very scared that would happen to me. i had my DD at 16 days overdue and she was tiny so i really hope i will go into labour this time... the hospital just didnt have any beds for induction and when i rang the ward as i was told as off 12 days over they just kept telling me call back in 12 hrs. so at 14 days over when they told me again to ring in the evening i started crying on the phone and said i wanna speak to shift manager and that if my little girl will die that i will make them responsible, and guess what suddenly they said i could come in straight away :) so praying i will get contrations this time.


----------



## Lkeecey

Drazic - Hehe, but we love it!


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic<3 said:


> You know girls, I think this pregnancy melarky may have made us all crazy :rofl:

i couldnt agree more :rofl:


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Oh Lkeecey if u are buying it can i please come visit? :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## angelbaby999

If anyone has Virgin, go on the home and health channel - Labour and delivery, triplets!


----------



## -Linn-

well i cant afford it myself :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

oh i got virgin but DD is watching charlie and lola :(


----------



## Mrs G

angelbaby999 said:


> If anyone has Virgin, go on the home and health channel - Labour and delivery, triplets!

OUCH!!!!! Is it Portland Babies - I love that programme!!

Is anyone else eating the world and still feeling hungry?!?

Think I had the tiniest bit of ms today, just felt a bit off colour, but I'm claiming it as ms!!

I also keep either losing or dropping things! I bought a present at the scan yourself till in M&S and swore blind it didn't give me a receipt. I refused to leave without it incase I got stopped for shop lifting. The helpful assistant unlocked the til to see if it was stuck inside and all the time it was exactly where I'd put it, safe in my handbag!:blush:


----------



## RaeEW89

Im watching A baby story(on TLC) is that kinda the same thing?


----------



## Lkeecey

Rae - yeah, its a very similar program, but I think it follows more than one baby per episode xxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Ahh I see, thanks


----------



## -Linn-

Mrs G :rofl: that could have been me


----------



## Mrs G

-Linn- said:


> Mrs G :rofl: that could have been me

Do you think pregnancy brain is an officially recognised symptom??!


----------



## Lkeecey

It is in my pregnancy book!


----------



## Mrs G

Lkeecey said:


> It is in my pregnancy book!

:rofl: x


----------



## -Linn-

Mrs G said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Mrs G :rofl: that could have been me
> 
> Do you think pregnancy brain is an officially recognised symptom??!Click to expand...

yes i think so lol, earlier somebody said something about a scanner costing £2000 so i was oh 200 grand thats really cheap... hahahah 

Lkeecey what book have u got?


----------



## Lkeecey

What to expect when you're expecting. I bought it back in May when we were TTC. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=471057153&pf_rd_i=0743231430

Thats the link. Bit annoyed because I spent £20 on it, and its £9 on amazon *grump*


----------



## Lkeecey

Anyone fancy popping in the chatroom for a little bit? x


----------



## angelbaby999

I am not allowed in there. It says i need one months membership and 100 posts.


----------



## Drazic<3

I would, but it has never ever worked for me. Will try again now though, haven't tried in a while.


----------



## -Linn-

i got that book, sorry hun cant chat my dd needs a bath, maybe later?


----------



## Lkeecey

Angelbaby - thats rubbish! :( Only 31 posts to go!!!

Drazic - hope it works. I've just gone in and it worked x


----------



## Lkeecey

OK Linn :) Hope she has a good bath :) x


----------



## -Linn-

me too, im off for a bit, when shes in bed i will come back online on facebook too xx


----------



## angelbaby999

carrot cake - amazing!


----------



## SophieAnne

I just wanted to say hello to all the other June baby expecting moms!


----------



## Hoolie

This thread is so fast moving..I can't keep up LOL

Alex


----------



## Dixielane

Anyones morning sickness, ever come accompanied by a funky feeling tummy? As in, it feels like when you get waves of nausea, your body feels like it needs to have a bowel movement in order to ease the nausea?:blush:


----------



## agreeksmom

hey all my due date was may 27th but...the dr told me today my baby is 7 weeks 6 days soo im now due june 3 2009 so here i am!!!


----------



## SylvieB

Okay, can't read everything right now, everytime i manage to catch up a few pages, you've written another 5 or so.
ultrasound for a thousand quid that's not too bad - just that i don't have a thousand laying around...
well, me and DH are gonna finish watching wolverine and i'm gonna get some knitting done (a baby blanket for a friend who's due next month).
have a good night all xx


----------



## Dixielane

-Linn- said:


> Mrs G :rofl: that could have been me

Hi Linn! We have the same DD :)


----------



## Lkeecey

Angelbaby - I wish i could eat :(

Sophieanne - are you expecting? 

Hoolie - I was off the internet for a while today and had trouble catching up with 4 pages! I can't imagine what its going to be like when I go away for a weekend!

agreeksmom - congrats hun!! I'll add you to the list

Sylvie - Night lovely :) xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Me and Drazic are in the chatroom, but I can't keep up :( Theres a few other girlies there.xxx


----------



## juless

Hello! I guess I can join you guys here! Just found out today and the doctor estimates my due date to be June 24!


----------



## Lkeecey

Congrats Juless :) x


----------



## juless

Lkeecey said:


> Congrats Juless :) x


Thanks! I still can't believe it.. didn't believe it, thought the cheap test I took this morning might be wrong so I bought a First Response. Just took it and there was the second line right away! Only now do I really believe it!! I started crying and couldn't stop staring at that line! hehe


----------



## Lkeecey

juless said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Juless :) x
> 
> 
> Thanks! I still can't believe it.. didn't believe it, thought the cheap test I took this morning might be wrong so I bought a First Response. Just took it and there was the second line right away! Only now do I really believe it!! I started crying and couldn't stop staring at that line! heheClick to expand...

First response is how I found out too :) Aww bless you hun, congrats. i've added you to the list xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hello sohpie!

congrats a greeks mom and juless... bless u i couldnt believe it either and did 20+ tests, u will believe it once that horrid MS kicks in. 

Lkeecey strangely all i could face eating were greasy chips, but im feeling so sick now im fearing the worst. hope u will manage something, how about chicken noodle soup? the clear broth with few tiny noodles in, not the most calories but good for you and easy to keep down im finding. its my every day lunch now. i bought a few sachets from Knorr maybe something u might like to try.


----------



## Fayeemma

BizyBee said:


> Welcome fayeemma! We are due the same day and I also don't feel any different yet (only a few cramps here and there and hungry at times).
> 
> Girls! How am I going to keep up with you? Hope all is well. xx

Hey BizyBee, its really comforting to hear that hun and lovely to meet someone due the same time as me, it would be lovely to keep in contact throughout and swap symptoms etc :thumbup: 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies, 

Wow, you've been chatty today. I never seem to be able to get the time to cathc up on everyone. Had such a busy day today. We had our first scan this morning and it was amazing. Baby is exactly where it should be and just perfect, saw and heard hte heart beat which made DH well up and saw a lot more than what i though i would at this stage. I have now been given a due date of 1st of June. Now we are happy that everything is fine we have started telling people, DH couldnt wait to share the news. ANyway, have my brother in law here now so need to go and be sociable. DH is working this weekend so plan to use my time catching up on all the threads on here!
Hope everyone is well today :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Just threw up for the first time! Only a little bit, but hey ho! Babs doesn't like Ben and Jerrys! :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

ginger thats wonderful :) i cant wait to see my little bean, can i ask was it a transvaginal scan?


----------



## -Linn-

drazic im sooooooo jealous now i want ben and jerrys :) but sorry to hear u were sick, i was just sick a bit too...


----------



## Drazic<3

I will send you the rest of the pot hun! Thank you, but it is sort of a relief, I was worried something was wrong because it hadn't been happening. Was only a little bit! Just feels like being hungover all the time this sickness rubbish! :hugs:


----------



## agreeksmom

i havent had bad morning sickness i think ive only been sick 2 times and besides the boobs feeling like they are going to fall off everything is great!! i think i was more sick before i knew i was pregnant


----------



## ginger863

How can anyone not like ben and jerry's? 
Linn - when i went in the doctor said she would try and do the scan externally but if she needed to she would do an internal but luckily she saw everything straight way with the external scan so didnt need to. It was a lot clearer than i thought for this stage, could clearly see the shape of the head and the arm buds and when she done a cross section could see the eye sockets and brain etc and the little heart fluttering away. I didnt have to have a full bladder either which was good, got three photos too. It all seems very real now and such a relief to see that everything's ok, well worth the money!


----------



## -Linn-

yes drazic thats it hungover... not like i can really remember what that was like :rofl: didnt drink for quite a while now... at least not to a point where id be hungover. i also find that the nausea and sickness are worse in the evening. thanks so much for sending the rest of the tub :) i looooove ben and jerrys but its so expensive so i will only buy it when its bogof

xx


----------



## -Linn-

ginger863 said:


> How can anyone not like ben and jerry's?
> Linn - when i went in the doctor said she would try and do the scan externally but if she needed to she would do an internal but luckily she saw everything straight way with the external scan so didnt need to. It was a lot clearer than i thought for this stage, could clearly see the shape of the head and the arm buds and when she done a cross section could see the eye sockets and brain etc and the little heart fluttering away. I didnt have to have a full bladder either which was good, got three photos too. It all seems very real now and such a relief to see that everything's ok, well worth the money!

you see id rather have a transvaginal scan but going at 9 weeks they probably wont do it, my friend just had one done and u cannot compare the quality of the pix to abdominal scan even if the baby is bigger. she had crystal clear images so id rather have that but well just seeing my baby will be great. would you add some pix for us to see?


----------



## juless

I've had no cravings for sweets at all the last while, which is veeery odd for me as I have a HUGE sweet tooth! I had some icecream Monday and felt sick after! Wondering, does anyone feel really nauseas at night? When heading to bed? It sometimes hits me during the day, but is worse at night. Was very close to throwing up last night..

*edit*
Sorry -Linn-! Just read how you said you feel sick at night, lol!


----------



## ginger863

no problem linn, will add the pix as soon as i get them scanned in, will be tomorrow now. They probably wont be that that clear but to me they are crystal clear as the doctor talked us through everything we were looking at, and like you say, the relief of knowing everything is ok and seeing your baby will be amazing, hearing the hearbeat was fantastic too!


----------



## Dixielane

Drazic<3 said:


> I will send you the rest of the pot hun! Thank you, but it is sort of a relief, I was worried something was wrong because it hadn't been happening. Was only a little bit! Just feels like being hungover all the time this sickness rubbish! :hugs:

I always feel hungover too! Ugh! I am waiting to just puke already!! :growlmad:


----------



## zenmommy526

thanks girls now I'm craving ben and jerry's!!
lol. I can't even begin to tell you how excited I am to be having a little one in june. I am so excited and seeing every one else on here excited and going through the same dreaded symptoms as me. lol. but I know its all worth it in the end. I am currently on two different nausea pills which have helped majorly and I'm able to continue life again lol. OH was really getting tired of a dirty apartment and no food lol. I am just about 8 weeks pregnant, and can't wait to know if its boy or girl!!!


----------



## juless

Oh my God, I'm panicky now....
I just went to the bathroom and there was blood! Enough that I saw it in the toilet, no clots or anything. It was red but not super bright. I bit on the brownish side, but definitely red! Could this be normal? Today I had been getting brown discharge a bit only when I wiped...


----------



## -Linn-

no probs juless i feel sick all day with its peak in the evening - nighttime. its usually in the afternoons that i start actually being sick and then continues til the night :(


----------



## Dixielane

juless said:


> Oh my God, I'm panicky now....
> I just went to the bathroom and there was blood! Enough that I saw it in the toilet, no clots or anything. It was red but not super bright. I bit on the brownish side, but definitely red! Could this be normal? Today I had been getting brown discharge a bit only when I wiped...

reminants of implantation? especially if you implanted late maybe..?


----------



## juless

I hope so! I had told my doctor today that I had been getting strong cramps the last few days, and thought my period was coming. He said that's normal and that it was probably implanting. Today the cramping is very light and hardly happening, so I thought it was over. It's just scary to see red blood! I've also heard that when your period is due some women still have a bit of bleeding?


----------



## -Linn-

oh juless i understand u are worried, call the EPU tomorrow, for a scan to see everything is in place. as long as there are no clots it should be fine, bleding is normal but id be worried too. fingers crossed its harmless. 

ginger cant wait for your pics :) 

hi zenmommy it is just so exciting you are right... i read u before, is your boss treating u better now?


----------



## Fayeemma

Good evening lovely ladies,
How is everyone feeling today? congrats to all those who r 8wks today 
Had my 1st GP's appointment today, she was useless!!! handnt got a clue told me my first MW appointment would b at 12 wks first scan at 18 wks and 2nd at 30wks ha ha, asked her a few other questions that she didnt know the ans to, she told me to ask the ladies on reception!!! lol
the ladies on reception were great and ans everthing i ask - is it just my GP or r they all crap?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

I'm so worried that despite taking my new antisickness tablets I am back to not being able to keep any food or fluid down, I'm so scared my baby is getting nothing! :( my head is banging from being sick so violently all day. I hope this stops soon or I know I'll end up in hospital, I was already borderline dehydrated. 

Sorry for moaning girls :(


----------



## Dixielane

juless said:


> I hope so! I had told my doctor today that I had been getting strong cramps the last few days, and thought my period was coming. He said that's normal and that it was probably implanting. Today the cramping is very light and hardly happening, so I thought it was over. It's just scary to see red blood! I've also heard that when your period is due some women still have a bit of bleeding?

yes thats true jules, it can happen and be totally harmless. Iwish you luck....let us know if you can get a scan


----------



## Dixielane

lili24 said:


> I'm so worried that despite taking my new antisickness tablets I am back to not being able to keep any food or fluid down, I'm so scared my baby is getting nothing! :( my head is banging from being sick so violently all day. I hope this stops soon or I know I'll end up in hospital, I was already borderline dehydrated.
> 
> Sorry for moaning girls :(

**happily snatches a little bit of morning sickness** :winkwink: Feel better!!


----------



## juless

Thanks, I feel a bit better after looking into it and seeing that it is quite common to bleed red a bit in the first trimester. Thanks for your kind words! If it happens more I'll call tommorow! Well, I'll call anyway, just in case!


----------



## Dixielane

Alot of things can irritate cervix too, it is so tender during pregnancy...


----------



## nesSAH

Yay! Had my first Doctor's visit today (actually, I use a NP).

She is amazing. Met her earlier in the summer and told her we wanted to jump on the TTC wagon. Seeing her today was so nice.
She was so happy for me, we hugged after. She gave me a few books and lots of information. I think my session with her is finally making me realize that this is FOR REAL!! It is starting to sink in now :cloud9:

She wants me back in 3 weeks for a physical/pap. I haven't had a pap/physical this year, so I know I would be needing one before the year runs out.
She also went ahead and scheduled me for my 12 week scan and an OB/GYN consult in week 12.

DH was patient enough to wait with me while I got all my consultations and blood work done :)

So, to cut the long story short. My EDD is June 24th. Please add me to the list of June Babies :wohoo:

Congratulations to all the June Mommies-to-be :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

lili go to your doctor, they need to check if your urine is ketonic... it is not bad for bubs, my gp gave me a sheet about hyperemesis it will not affect your baby now and if it continues throughout all the pregnancy then the worst that will happen is that your baby will have a low birth weight. but its not good for you if your body will start using your bodyfat for energy. u will need to go into hospital if thats the case and they will give u some sugar and saltwater transfusions to combat dehydration. 

https://https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Morning-sickness/Pages/Treatment.aspx

i hope u will be better, i have only thrown up half of my fluids and food so far. poor you :(


----------



## -Linn-

congrats nessah!


----------



## -Linn-

another link for lili https://https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/morning-sickness/pages/complications.aspx


----------



## lili24

Thanks so much Linn :hugs: 
Off to have a read x


----------



## -Linn-

ok sorry the second link is kind of the same as the first one. 
its nearly the same as my GP gave me... i feel so sorry for you, i know throwing up and that permanent nausea is so bad and well to keep nothing down i cant imagine :(


----------



## lili24

I am in bed now with a lolly ice hoping it will quench my thirst a little and soothe my throat. Can't believe I'm gonna wake up in the morning and do this all again. 

It would be harder without all you lovely ladies on here though xx


----------



## -Linn-

I hope u will be better, i know what u mean about doing it all again tomorrow, but if u read the info it says that it will most likely result in a healthy baby for you, maybe have an early scan to get u some positive thoughts. hope u will be better, i will be thinking of you
im off to bed now too 

xxx


----------



## lili24

:) Thanks, it makes me feel better to read that info. 

Hope u don't feel too bad in the morning!

Night night xx


----------



## BizyBee

I have my first scan (exactly 6 weeks) on Friday and can't wait! My fertility specialist wants to make sure that Peanut is where he/she should be and everything is going well. I am hoping that I see the heartbeat, but not everyone can at 6 weeks. Does anyone else have a Dr. that does early scans? Also, anyone else taking progesterone supplements? I have been taking them since after O and have to continue through the first tri.


----------



## Cobo76

I'm having my first u/s on Friday too. I cant wait. I had a tubal reversal in May and they want to make sure beanie implanted in utero. [-o&lt; I am very excited and nervous.


----------



## sweetniss113

zenmommy526-may I ask what part of Florida you are in..... that looks like graffiti bridge in your avatar.


----------



## zenmommy526

yep pensacola florida that would be grafitti bridge. where do you live?!


----------



## BizyBee

Cobo76 said:


> I'm having my first u/s on Friday too. I cant wait. I had a tubal reversal in May and they want to make sure beanie implanted in utero. [-o&lt; I am very excited and nervous.

Good luck to you too! xx


----------



## sweetniss113

I live in Pace
small world


----------



## sweetniss113

have a good day or night (depending on where you are) everyone its bedtime here so Good night all.


----------



## vkj73

hi girls! :happydance:

i'm in the june club. i think i'm due around june 23rd.

i have my first appointment nov. 2nd, so i'll find out more details then.

sticky-sticky :dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## SylvieB

Good morning and welcome to all the new ladies here. I need like half an hour and about an hour when I get ome from work to catch up with all you've been writing...:juggle:
I hope your sickness goes away, lili, at least to the point where you'll be able to eat something again...
a little blood, here in germany they say to rather go to the doctor's once too often than not often enough, so everyone here would go instantly and get it checked out (even though it's pretty common). i am one of those that would dash to the hospital right away, free scan lol
internal scan is done here till about 14-16 weeks.
Oh yeah, and in Germany, doctor's usually scan you when you first find out your pregnant, then between 9-12 weeks, around 20 and around 32. But some do scans inbetween as well or you can pay extra...
I'll have my first scan at 6+3. That's the latest I ever went (just because he's on leave...:wacko:). Last two times I went at 4+4 and 4+0.
Well, enough from my side, gonna have to take the dog out, take a shower, get lil one ready for daycare and then get DH to drive to the old flat and get some stuff out of there. Have to hand it over to the landlord next week, problem is, he just found out yesterday that he has a fractured spine (which he at least already had for a couple of months) so I don't want him carrying anything and because I'm preggo he doesn't want me to carry anything either. Gonna be fun:blush:


----------



## Lkeecey

Drazic<3 said:


> Just threw up for the first time! Only a little bit, but hey ho! Babs doesn't like Ben and Jerrys! :happydance:

Aww Drazic!!! I'm glad you're happy to have been sick. B&J is on offer, 2 for £3 in Asda. We bought some yesterday and I had about two spoonfuls before deciding I'm gonna have to save it for another day xx


----------



## Lkeecey

lili24 said:


> I'm so worried that despite taking my new antisickness tablets I am back to not being able to keep any food or fluid down, I'm so scared my baby is getting nothing! :( my head is banging from being sick so violently all day. I hope this stops soon or I know I'll end up in hospital, I was already borderline dehydrated.
> 
> Sorry for moaning girls :(

Hope you feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Bit worried about bubs today. Woke up and morning sickness doesn't seem as bad, and my boobs don't hurt nearly as much as yesterday. I can have a good poke and it doesn't hurt, whereas yesterday I couldnt even touch them :(


----------



## SylvieB

Lkeecey, I'm sure everything's fine. Stupid MS - drives us nuts when we got it, drives us nuts when it's gone... Argh!!!


----------



## Fayeemma

Good morning Yummy Mummy's to be,

How is everyone feeling? anyone got any appointments today?
Lkeecey - try not to worry to much I'm sure everything is fine hun
SylvieB - sounds like your in for a fun day 

Well I have felt very sick this morning - but havent been sick - thats the only symptom I have today :-(

Hey everyone I told my mum yesterday, she was over the moon, started crying bless her, really glad I told her as apart from my OH and u guys I felt like I didnt really have anyone to turn to when I was concerned.
I also got my pregnancy confirmed by the doc yesterday, just waiting for a phone call from the MW now 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Fayeemma and Sylvie - Thanks girls. Just spend the past 5 mins retching over the toilet. Haven't been sick, but feel more reassured LOL

Glad it went well with your mum Fayeemma xx


----------



## Lawa

I am only gettig one persistant symptom thats the pain n my boobs.

Couldnt eat my tea the other night made me feel sick but apart fom that and the size of me I feel ok apart from the mood swings! 

Got my scan next tuesday praying fora HB


----------



## -Linn-

Bizybee and cobo best of luck for your scans :) 

Sylvie I know in Germany the antenatal care is so much better than here, I cant have my first scan til 15 weeks here so I'm paying to go private. And I'm determined to have a scan in Germany this time too. You are right if something is seems wrong people will rush to the hospital straight away. My friend is having free 4 weekly scans with her gyne at the moment, so lucky! 

Oh Lkeecey do not worry I had a day with no sickness in the morning, it was the day I came down really ill with my cold, not that I'm wishing that on you but I dont think anything is wrong, I bet your sickness has returned to you already :) If in doubt call the EPU and tell them u got cramps and go in for a scan. And your boobs are nothing to worry about, mine only hurt on an off!


----------



## -Linn-

Fayeemma so nice that your mum was so happy, is it her first grandchild? No appointment today but seeing my MW tomorrow! my mum was very happy too as she knew how much I wanted this, and u know what FIL said? Well Im not disappointed... MIL bought me flowers however and sent a card :) God knows what some people are thinking but I was like WTF hes not disappointed???!


----------



## Lkeecey

Wow linn, what a poor response! 
Yep sickness has returned! Boobs still not as sore. It's the first day they've not been as sore in about 4 weeks. Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah lol and he was the one asking us when he'd have more grandchildren over the summer, so i told him that and he was like oh well that was until my son married a woman with 3 kids


----------



## Fayeemma

-Linn- said:


> Fayeemma so nice that your mum was so happy, is it her first grandchild? No appointment today but seeing my MW tomorrow! my mum was very happy too as she knew how much I wanted this, and u know what FIL said? Well Im not disappointed... MIL bought me flowers however and sent a card :) God knows what some people are thinking but I was like WTF hes not disappointed???!

Hi Linn, yeah it is my mum's first grandchild, she has been wanting one for a few years now but everyone thought it would be my sister first. We are going to wait a few more weeks before we tell my dad, FIL and MIL only because I'm worried that its too early just yet :wacko:

What a strange reaction from your FIL, bless ur MIL tho, u cant believe some ppl can you, even if that was what u were thinking you wouldnt voice it!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Awww Fayeemma no wonder your mum is over the moon, I don't know what FIL was thinking, he is normally really nice and MIL is the funny one... but well I don't care as long as everything is fine with my little bean :)


----------



## Fayeemma

-Linn- said:


> Awww Fayeemma no wonder your mum is over the moon, I don't know what FIL was thinking, he is normally really nice and MIL is the funny one... but well I don't care as long as everything is fine with my little bean :)

Exactly I would b the same hun - and ur little bean will be perfect :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Anybody else actually feel worse after they eat? I already thought Lkeecey jinxed me as I suddenly didn't feel so sick this morning, but now I just had a couple of slices of toast with some scrambled egg and I'm feeling totally horrible and sick again with that disgusting taste in my mouth :( I thought eating was meant to make us feel better?!


----------



## SylvieB

Linn, depends on what I'm eating whether it makes me feel better:haha:
Weird responds from FIL...
MWs aren't that common here in Germany, I'll try and find one anyways, I found it really helpful to have one in my first pregnancy (which was through the British army...), so I guess I'll look one up right now:happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

My friends have midwifes in germany u can actually get one thats called Beleghebamme then this midwife will come to the birth with you as well (if u want this for a small fee) and u can alternate with gyne and MW appointments so u get an apointment every 2 weeks, the MWs usually come to your home but some have practices too :) I'm always so jealous when my friends tell me about it, some MWs even do accupuncture and all sorts of other stuff beneficial for labour and so on. You are lucky!


----------



## SylvieB

I don't want accupuncture! argh! Do you have a lot of friends here? and where in germany?
Well, I just found to MW-teams and I guess I'll call them later, got an appointment at the US army clinic now though. x


----------



## -Linn-

SylvieB said:


> I don't want accupuncture! argh! Do you have a lot of friends here? and where in germany?
> Well, I just found to MW-teams and I guess I'll call them later, got an appointment at the US army clinic now though. x

Yes I do have lots of friends in Germany! I will send u a PM!


----------



## Lkeecey

Sorry if I jinxed you linn! Got mad mad indigestion now :(


----------



## -Linn-

oh lol well I'm feeling sicker again now lol, it was so funny suddenly I didnt feel sick an started worrying but since I ate something it's all back to feeling sick here :) Are you off work today hun?


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi all. sorry im lurking abit. feeling very down and dotn want to depress the thread. will be back later or tomorrow when im feeling more like myself xxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Lkeecey, don't worry sweety. I had a day like that and was convinced it was all over. Now my boobs are in the way of my typing and I feel like I have been on a three week drinking binge I am wondering why the hell I didn't just enjoy it whilst it lasted! Understand what you are saying though, freaked me right out too. :hugs:

-linn-, 2 for £3 in Asda on Ben and Jerry's - got to be done! :) 

Good luck to all the girls with scans tomorrow. I'm having one too and I'm terrified. I have gone from excited to scared stiff! Will be thinking of you all tomorrow whilst my belly gets covered in cold lube smelling stuff! :hugs: 

Ugh, this sounds really out of order, but my colleague where I work eats with her mouth open and she just got sandwich around her mouth and I had to go out of the room I was reatching so bad! I have no social graces anymore!

E&Ls mummy - if you want to talk go for it sweets :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy whats the matter with you babe? We are here for support if u feel bad, I have been getting down days too. :hugs: hope you feel better soon xx

Oh drazic that sounds like a very good deal 2 for £3. Hope the offer is still on tomorrow lol, I will send OH to get some after work. I'm gonna do a big shop in ASDA on Tuesday and if its still on then I will get even more. Drazic best of luck for the scan, is it a private one? 

I'm so glad we are all the same lol, when I didnt feel sick this morning right after I told Lkeecey not to worry I also thought it was all over... aaaargh!


----------



## -Linn-

oh and im sorry but eating with an open mouth should be made illegal I had a colleague like that before and it made me feel very sick when I wasn't even preggers!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. It hasn't hit me yet, but I'm expecting to feel worse within a few days. My sister never had MS with her 4 and my acupuncturist can also help with that, so maybe I won't get it. I guess we'll see soon. xx

Welcome new members. :hi: Congrats!


----------



## -Linn-

Bizybee it sounds promising if your sister didn't get MS, I was worried to death when I felt normal for one hour this morning. Can't decide what I want :rofl: I just can't wait for my scan maybe I can relax more after that :)


----------



## lili24

I'm having a good day so far! Felt really sick but managed to eat some scrambled egg and keep it down! It's a miracle after yesterday! :) 

I'm having some crazy dreams lately, last night I went for a private scan but refused to pay for it because they would only show me my baby for 5 seconds. I woke up telling OH it was such a rip off and we were not paying £70 for it!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lili thats so funny, sorry :rofl: I'm having the same kind of funny dreams! So glad you are feeling better, I didn't feel sick this morning for an hour and was worried to death but now I just threw up my lunch lol so no need to worry... I have also been eating scrambled egg for breakfast all week and managed to keep it down most of the time :)


----------



## juless

A new day to be worried every time I go to the bathroom! Well, I think I'll be doing that for a long time no matter what.. can't help but be nervous, this is my first pregnancy so I don't know what to expect! I had absolutely no more bleeding since that little episode yesterday. A few times had a little brown when I wiped but that was it. It does seem like it could have been implantation bleeding maybe, but I would have implanted quite late in that case. I know I was cramping pretty bad Monday and Tuesday (period-like cramps), but yesterday and today hardly any cramps at all, just an occasional little twinge. I know I'm not supposed to be stressing, but it's hard to stay relaxed.. going to try though! Concentrate on other things!

I'm looking forward to being past this scary first part of pregnancy! Glad you nice ladies are here to talk to about this! Thanks!


----------



## -Linn-

bless you juless does sound better though if u had no more bleeding. keeping my fingers crossed all is well, u should try and get an early scan with the EPU at your local hospital
xx


----------



## juless

I'll try but I'm not quite sure how to go about it here. My doctor sent my info to an OB who will see me at 12 weeks. My sister only had one scan her whole pregnancy and she's due in a week! I'm not sure if they'll do one for me unless I'm bleeding badly. I might be able to get one done though, so doesn't hurt to check! My mom was also telling me that she spotted red blood during both her pregnancies so I feel a little better!


----------



## mjt11907

Hey ladies.. Well I have my first drs app today and I'm praying everything goes well... This is m first baby and not so sure that everything I have had r good or bad signs... Especially after my miscarriage in april....hope everything stays and I can have a healthy 9 months along with the rest of u


----------



## Mizze

Jules, it could well be implantion blood but im with Linn - ask your Dr if you can get into your EPU for them to check

Mizze x


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey to all the new girlies! Please don't worry Jules, really could be IB. 

Linn, it is private. We don't really have the money but we booked it before the emergency scan situation happened and I couldn't bring myself to cancel it after I had booked the train tickets and stuff. So nervous, just want it to be done now. Then another bloody month until the next one. I will be 100% bonkers by then :rofl: Hope your not feeling too sick today :hugs:


----------



## Cobo76

E&L's mummy said:


> hi all. sorry im lurking abit. feeling very down and dotn want to depress the thread. will be back later or tomorrow when im feeling more like myself xxxxxx

:hugs::hugs: Maybe we can help cheer you up?


----------



## -Linn-

Juless Im sorry just realised you are in canada, maybe u should open a seperate thread in first tri and address it to all canadian moms to be, just ask if they had the same happen to them and if they got an early scan for reassurance after bleeding. i only know how it works in the UK... sorry!

Drazic my MS is back and it's horrendous lol, typical after I got so scared lol 
awwww im sure your scan will be fine, esp since u already had one. i will have a private one too, also can't afford it so I'm having it for my birthday which is soon :) 
can't wait for my ben&jerrys tomorrow :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, bless ya Linn, hope you are feeling better soon :hugs: The B&Js will help (I nearly put the BJ will sort you out :dohh:) Hopefully it will be good. When are you having yours? If I had of known we were having the emergency one (but clearly but it's very nature, you don't normally get notice of emergencies :dohh:) we would of probably done it next week, at 9 weeks. 

Gosh, whole lot of :dohh: there!


----------



## -Linn-

I was originally gonna have it this weekend but since reading that if you see a healthy baby at 8+4 weeks that the chances are very high your pregnancy will continue successfully I will now have it when I'm around 9 weeks. My mum will pay for it for my bday so hope the card won't arrive too late with the postal strike thats going on. Luckily at babybond you can get appointments 7 days a week and at very short notice :)


----------



## Drazic<3

I would rather go nine weeks, I am terrified about tomorrow, but I guess I will be over 8 weeks. At my first scan, the midwife put me back a few days but said not to change anything as I might still be right by my dates as bubs grow at different rates in first tri. I am just so scared something will be wrong. I will be a wreck by tomorrow, keep having to wonder out of my office to burst into tears. :dohh:


----------



## -Linn-

bless you, I understand you very well, when I was pregnant with my DD I didnt know anything about private scans so I had to wait for my 12 week one and the night before i was so obsessed I thought they would find nothing in there :) But as you know they did and my DD is now 2 lol. Hope tomorrow and your scan time will come very soon. I'm seeing my MW tomorrow but I guess it will be just boring paperwork, to early to listen to a heartbeat. I will be a wreck the day and night before my scan, but if you can't sleep come online to chat on here, I'm usually up late :)


----------



## Drazic<3

You are a true sweety Linn, thanks hunny. Will take you up on that :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

no probs, i feel so sick the only thing that helps is sitting on the couch lol, so got plenty of time for being on BnB and DD sleeps like an angel. 3 hrs during the day and from 8pm - 8am every night :)


----------



## Tara123006

Just wanted to drop in and say hey! It's 4am and DD just woke me up so not enough time to read all the new posts! Hope everyone is doing good. Has twinmad returned? Can't wait until sunday! I'll be 8 wks then! Yay!:)


----------



## -Linn-

hi tara :)

sadly she hasnt returned yet!


----------



## Lkeecey

Linn  No, didnt have a day off today. Was just having a sneaky read on my iphone :thumbup: Got a week off next week HOORAY!


Mjt11907  Hope everything went well at your appt.

E&L  Hope you feel better hun, Were here for you if you need a chat.:hugs:

Tara  Hope you are well &#9786; and got some more sleep! Too early to be up!:sleep:

In addition to 2 for £3 in Asda, B&Js are currently 2 for £4 in Waitrose, which isnt a bad deal either!:happydance:

Oh, all you people having scans &#9785; I want a scan!!! *stomps *


----------



## -Linn-

aww hun, isnt there a chance for a private one for you? dont know where u live but I could have a look for a cheap one near you on google!


----------



## Lkeecey

Oooo yes please Linn! I don't know where to start! I sent you where I live on fb xxx


----------



## -Linn-

i saw it, im already having a look, comes up with loads of posts on BnB with people who had them done in the bigger city u live near... but no links, will send u a link soon when im done with the dishes xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello ladies - not caught up on the thread yet - But hello to any new arrivals!

Had MW appointment today - she had only just got her swine flu jab information so is going to ring me tomorrow with the information.

All the usual stuff - family history etc.

Bit difficult as I'm not overly sure about my dates because of BFing, so my GP has my due date as 30/04/10 but I think it's more like 05/06/10 - based on the faintness of the BPF and my symptoms. Which means as far as my notes go I could be anywhere as far as 12 weeks but I think realistically I'm coming up to 8... so got to wait till my scan to confirm dates.

She felt to see if my womb had come up over the bladder yet - which it hadn't. Then she offered to listen to the HB ... well if I'm only 8 weeks as I suspect a HB might be difficult to pick up so I prepared myself to not hear anything - which is exactly what happened ...

However I now feel a tiny bit more worried - not helping my paranoia that I'm imagining the whole thing.

I am right aren't I? It is difficult to hear HB at 8 weeks?


----------



## juless

Having brown spotting when I wipe today which I've heard is pretty normal so feeling very relieved today! So glad things seem to be going well for you guys!
Man, I'm so hungry today! I just ate and hungry again!


----------



## SylvieB

ria_rose, through the doppler, it would be very hard to hear a heartbeat at 8 weeks.
had an appointment with an ob nurse today who gave me all the general information, dates for birth classes (next on nov 10th but not sure yet whether i'll get off work).
now it somehow feels more real. socan't wait for my doctor's appointment next thursday!!!


----------



## -Linn-

ria rose, cant u have a scan soon to find out what your dates are? u are probably more right about them than the doctor, and yes it is very hard to hear the heartbeat at 8 weeks, so do not worry. i know easier said than done!


----------



## Lkeecey

Just realised that its probably best not to have a private scan before I have my midwife appt, which is wednesday. But on wednesday I'll be 9 weeks. Not sure I can justify having a scan when I only have to wait 3 weeks.......... LOL


----------



## lili24

Hi Tara! Yay for 8 weeks- I am tomorrow!! 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Drazic!! And Linn for your MW appointment x


----------



## SylvieB

you are already so far. I'm only 5+3!
Hey, have you read this?
"the whole reason for morning sickness: to clear your system of any toxic food by-products which&#8212;although fine for your adult stomach, could cause considerable harm to your baby&#8217;s newly forming digestive tract and other body systems "


----------



## Lkeecey

SylvieB said:


> you are already so far. I'm only 5+3!
> Hey, have you read this?
> "the whole reason for morning sickness: to clear your system of any toxic food by-products whichalthough fine for your adult stomach, could cause considerable harm to your babys newly forming digestive tract and other body systems "

Ah thats really interesting. I thought it was because of the sheer volume of hormones creating an inbalance in the body. :coffee:


----------



## -Linn-

i read that they dont know what its caused by but found this article on wikipedia for anyone interested https://https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morning_sickness i must say i felt extremly sick after eating plain noodles and rice but my chinese chicken curry made me feel so good lol :)


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> Just realised that its probably best not to have a private scan before I have my midwife appt, which is wednesday. But on wednesday I'll be 9 weeks. Not sure I can justify having a scan when I only have to wait 3 weeks.......... LOL


why not have the scan before your appointment?


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> Just realised that its probably best not to have a private scan before I have my midwife appt, which is wednesday. But on wednesday I'll be 9 weeks. Not sure I can justify having a scan when I only have to wait 3 weeks.......... LOL
> 
> 
> why not have the scan before your appointment?Click to expand...

Appt is only 5 days away! Not sure I can get it booked before that xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh i see... well call tomorrow to find out, with babybond i kept pestering my Oh i want to know the gender lol and then he rang there one morning i didnt know this, so i got an email to work and it said tell your boss u will be back late from your lunch break we are going to babybond for that gender scan, so we got an appointment for the same day. im seeing my MW in the morning. if u do have a private scan dont tell the midwife lol, in some areas they cancel your NHS one if u do!


----------



## angelbaby999

hey everyone!
Hope all is well with you all, it took me ages to catch up tonight!
Well I went shopping today, and picked up a 'big brother' t.shirt for matthew, and a lemon yellow fluffy blanket for bubs. Fab!
I have nearly finished my christmas shopping, so feeling pretty good about that, it will hopefully all be done by monday. I figure I just wont need the stress, so we will be able to enjoy late night christmas shopping etc just for each other - much less stress! That way we can take our time and enjoy ourselves instead of stressing about not having enough money to buy something for everyone we know.
x


----------



## angelbaby999

What is going on with my ticker? It has put me a day ahead again - ugh. I know its just a day, but it gets right up my nose!


----------



## Cobo76

I can never keep up with this thread. Lol. I hope everyone is doing ok. 

Still no word from Twinmad? 

Bizybee and Drazic good luck with your scans tomorrow and post piccies. :)


----------



## Tara123006

Wonder what's up with twinmad! Hope everything is okay! Anyone else not drinking very well? I have a hard time drinking... I'm lucky if I drink 2-3 bottles of water and a sprite or two a day! I can't help it. It makes me feel so queasy just drinking that!


----------



## BizyBee

I am the same way Tara. It's not because I feel sick, I just never think to take ad rink and realize I've gone a whole day with only having a little liquid. I have made an effort to drink more while at work the past few days.

I am assuming I'll get a pic, so I'll post after my appointment. I am so excited and scared. xx


----------



## agreeksmom

im the same i only drink a like 4 glasses any more i want to barf


----------



## aneageraussie

hello ladies.. 

i was MIA past few days.. i had my first scan today.. and ther eis one baby with a hearbeat of 152.. :cloud9: dr. said everything looks good so far :happydance:..
BUT im 8w4d according to that and my EDD has chan ged to 31st may... i will still hang around with you guys if thats ok :shrug:


----------



## Lkeecey

aneageraussie said:


> hello ladies..
> 
> i was MIA past few days.. i had my first scan today.. and ther eis one baby with a hearbeat of 152.. :cloud9: dr. said everything looks good so far :happydance:..
> BUT im 8w4d according to that and my EDD has chan ged to 31st may... i will still hang around with you guys if thats ok :shrug:

You're one of us aneageraussie!! No way are you allowed to go over to may babies!!!!!! :thumbup:

Chances are LO might be late anyway :winkwink:

Glad you had a good appt. xxxx


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks so much hun... yeah it was amazing to see the bean.. i have sticked the scan pic on my fridge ... it feels so real now.. amazing experience..:cry:


----------



## Fayeemma

Hey everyone

***6 weeks today whoop whoop**** so happy.

good luck everyone who has got scans and appointments today.

How is everyone feeling today?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aneageraussie

Fayeemma- congrats on 6 weeks... :happydance:
i am feeling quiet relaxed today after my scan... how you feeling?


----------



## Lkeecey

Congrats on 6 weeks hun :) Goes quick doesn't it!

Feeling OK today. Taken the day off and am sitting on the sofa in a fluffy dressing gown :happydance: A bit nauseous tho.

Both my bump buddies are off at midwife appts/scans, so just sorta sitting here waiting for news :) 

How are you? x


----------



## Fayeemma

Aneageraussie - congrats on ur scan I bet it was amazing and reasuring too
Lkeecey - I too have taken the day off and sitting on the sofa in fluffy robe ha ha, glad that feeling ok today.

Cant wait to hear how everyones scans go

I'm feeling ok - no symptoms at all today so feeling a little down about that. Keep thinking that I feel sick but I think that maybe I'm imagining it coz thats what I want to happen - if that makes sense!!

My friend at work announced her 2nd pregnancy to me yesterday, so I told her my news to - it was such a great reaction she screamed, makes me smile everytime I think about it ha ha, will be lovely to go thought our pregnancies together as we r only 4 wks apart.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aneageraussie

you lucky girls... having day off... lazy days are the best..

fayeemma - dnt worry too much abt feeling sick.. :hugs: if i may say.. i never had morning sickness past 8 weeks or so.. i have had no symtomps AT ALL... i wanted to imagine having MS and sore (.) (.) but didnt feel a thing... and thats why i was absolutely terrified this morning at the scan...
but turns out to be all good...


----------



## Lkeecey

Be happy for every day the MS holds off. Feeling sick for 3 weeks straight, and knowing you've got potentially another 4 weeks.............*sigh*


----------



## Fayeemma

thanks girls for ur reasurance, i think that MS is one of those things that u want so that u know and feel pregnant but when it comes u hate it ha ha, no win situation.

its so great having this forum and knowing there is always someone to talk to xxxxx


----------



## angelbaby999

good morning all! 
Well the nesting has hit hard now, Hubby and I were up till midnight painting the hallway and we are doing the bedroom today!
Hope everyones scans go well today.


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey, if morning sickness is getting you down LKeecey, then just think - in a week and five days, you wil be a quarter of the way through your pregnancy already! (not that we are counting!) he he!


----------



## Lkeecey

angelbaby999 said:


> Hey, if morning sickness is getting you down LKeecey, then just think - in a week and five days, you wil be a quarter of the way through your pregnancy already! (not that we are counting!) he he!

OMG! wow. aww thanks angelbaby :)

It's not getting me down too much, really. I'm still positive, I just have waves of fed up-ness at feeling sick and not being able to eat anything interesting! But I'm so so happy to have bubs there :) 

xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

good morning everyone! haha Lkeecey we tell people not to worry about the lack of MS but when we dont get it for 2 hrs we worry :rofl: im like that... but yes Fayeemma dont worry! 

I had my first midwife appointment this morning and I must say my midwife is just lovely, I really like her :) I'm getting an early scan at 11 weeks, nuchal fold scan and a consultant appointment before going back to see the midwife in the end of december :) 

I now decided I might not have a private scan at 9 1/2 weeks as my hospital one is so soon after that, but I will wait until I get my letter through with the appointment and then decide :) I can't wait to see my bean but why spend 100£ 10 days before I'm getting a scan anyway? 

Drazic are you gone to your scan yet? Fingers crossed all is well, I'm sorry I was not here last night to chat... something unforeseen happened to my laptop... DD poured a whole cup of water over it but by some miracle its as good as new after a night in the airing cupboard :) But I did have a heart attack when it happened!


----------



## Lkeecey

Drazic is on her way to her scan. Her appt is at 12.30 :) xxx


----------



## -Linn-

ok i told her id be up late to talk and pass the time as shed be nervous and then well i had to switch off my pc... it was such a nightmare... 

fingers crossed for drazic<3

xxx


----------



## Lawa

I am still worried I only have sore boobs :(


----------



## Lkeecey

Lawa said:


> I am still worried I only have sore boobs :(

Sore boobs is a good sign that everything is well! :) I forget whether you've had a scan or not? Im sure things are fine hun xxx


----------



## Lawa

I have had all the dodgy scans hun. And the problems with my bloods! got my 4th scan on Tuesday. hoping for a heartbeat! But I literally only have sore boobs.


----------



## BizyBee

:happydance: 6 weeks! My scan is at 2:45. I'm off to work for the morning and hope it flies by. I'll be back later. Have a good day girls. xx


----------



## -Linn-

how exciting bizybee, let us know how it went!


----------



## Kacie

Hi Everyone, 

i have only caught up on the last couple of pages so i'm sorry if i've missed anything important.. 

Good luck everyone with appointments and scans today :) 

I have been away with y mum for a few days.

On the drive up there I saw a lorry with 'BFP' on the side and one of the motorway notices actually said 'Bean' Don't know why but it made me smile :happydance:

Anyways I chickened out of telling mum.. I figured if she wasn't that impressed I'd have 3 days of her nonstop nagging without a break.. :huh: plus OH and I are happy to keep it our secret for a little while longer.. :hugs:reality, and a lot of questions, will hit when we tell people and I'm loving the fairytale at the moment.

I hope everyone is well??:hugs:


----------



## Tara123006

Hey ladies I had some spotting tonight only when I wiped! Iwiped again and nothing...it's been hours since that and nothing else has come alone so ihope everything is okay. I still have 6 days until my appt so we'll see. I had this with my dd too so just hoping it's nothing...


----------



## Lkeecey

FX for you Tara xxxxx


----------



## lili24

Hopefully just a bit of blood left over from implantation Tara. I had some and that's how the hospital explained it.

Hope it has gone well for Drazic.

Happy 8 weeks to me!! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Fingers crossed Tara :) 

Thats funny to see such a lorry Kacie.... if u think your mums reaction wont be nice then fair enough i wouldnt tell my mum either. its a shame though our parents should be happy for us... 

Louise whats the news with the scan?


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Louise whats the news with the scan?

Don't know yet hun, I don't want to text her in case something's up. I think they've gone for the scan a long way from home, so it might take a while for them to get back and her to come online xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi all. sorry about yesterday and thank you for your thoughts etc. just feeling a little bamboozled at the moment. i love being on here but finding it a bit difficult to keep positive sometimes when i read about so much loss and worry going on in peoples lives. makes me feel so much for them and so sad. ive decided to not read them anymore as it is making me doubt my little butterbean's survival. I am in no way trying to offend or upset anyone, just trying to explain whats wizzing round my little head. Idotn know maybe im not cracking up? maybe im just hormonal. anywhos...i will do my best to lift myself outta this slump. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Louise whats the news with the scan?
> 
> Don't know yet hun, she's said she'd text me after, but I don't want to text her in case something's up. I think they've gone for the scan a long way from home, so it might take a while for them to get back and her to come online xxxClick to expand...

sorry lol i meant with your private one hun? but if u get news from Drazic can let me know too, im sure all was well :)


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Louise whats the news with the scan?
> 
> Don't know yet hun, she's said she'd text me after, but I don't want to text her in case something's up. I think they've gone for the scan a long way from home, so it might take a while for them to get back and her to come online xxxClick to expand...
> 
> sorry lol i meant with your private one hun? but if u get news from Drazic can let me know too, im sure all was well :)Click to expand...

OHH! LOL I'm not going to book one atm. Going to wait and see what develops with the midwife, when my dating scan is etc. 
xxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

E&L's mummy said:


> hi all. sorry about yesterday and thank you for your thoughts etc. just feeling a little bamboozled at the moment. i love being on here but finding it a bit difficult to keep positive sometimes when i read about so much loss and worry going on in peoples lives. makes me feel so much for them and so sad. ive decided to not read them anymore as it is making me doubt my little butterbean's survival. I am in no way trying to offend or upset anyone, just trying to explain whats wizzing round my little head. Idotn know maybe im not cracking up? maybe im just hormonal. anywhos...i will do my best to lift myself outta this slump. xxxxxxxxxxx

I feel the same. I decided to have a few days off earlier in the week, but I think I'm a bit addicted and it hasn't happened yet. I just try and avoid reading them. I often think that if I wasn't on here, I wouldn't even worry when my symptoms change because I wouldn't be any the wiser. But I wouldn't have met all you lovely people if I wasnt on here.

big hugs xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh im so addicted too, i stopped worrying since my GP said MS is the best sign all is fine :)


----------



## lili24

I know what you all mean. The 1st-tri section is so scary!! At the same time it is brilliant though and no matter how much I want to stay away I can't!! Haha. Addicted??

Hope you and baby are okay Drazic xx


----------



## -Linn-

lili how have u been? been able to keep food and drink down?


----------



## Lkeecey

EUGH i feel so so sick atm. Im trying to eat as I know that will help, but its the opposite direction of what my body wants.

Does anyone else feel worse at certain times of day? My worst time is between 2pm and 6pm, and then 6am to 10am xx

****** Just heard from Drazic, all is well :) Won't say anymore as it is her news. xxxx


----------



## lili24

Hey Linn... I had a good day yesterday, felt really good and wasn't being sick so I stocked up on food! Today not so good, but I've kept some scrambled egg down. Seem to be living off that at the moment.

How you doing? I'm just trying to get on with it the best I can xx


----------



## -Linn-

bless u louise, try some soup or something light... i always get this, having to force myself to eat something. got any more b&js? i so hope he wont forget :wacko:


----------



## lili24

Yep Louise, mine is worst as soon as I wake up, then it peaks again around 6-9pm! And I always have really bad acid reflux every night until I fall asleep :(


----------



## -Linn-

im doing ok thank lili still throwing up sometimes but its ok, glad u can keep some stuff down... drinks are the most important. if it gets very bad again try some ice cold water, i mean like veeeery icy with maaaany cubes, it will stop your stomach from churning for a little while so its easier to keep things down... and if it gets too bad see your GP again!


----------



## juless

The nurse at the doctor's office told me that my urine they sent out was "inconclusive". I guess it would make sense since it was new urine... I had just used the bathroom a half hour before they had me pee in the cup! When a took the First Response a few hours after that it was a fast and obvious positive, so chances are I wouldn't have 2 false positives on 2 different brands of tests, would I? I know I've definitely got symptoms going on! And I know the bleeding I'm having isn't my period.. if it is it's the strangest, lightest and most cramp-free period of my life!

Sorry to hear some of you guys are having such bad MS! I hope you feel better soon and are able to keep some food down!


----------



## -Linn-

Juless yeah it was probably not concentrated enough. Why dont u put a cup in your WC and then when u go to the toilet in the morning u can store some FMU for another test :)


----------



## juless

Sounds good! They said I could go in anytime before two as well, so I might just go in as soon as I get up in the morning! Then they'll get some concentrated pee! haha! Thanks for your quick answers, always make me feel better!


----------



## Lkeecey

Lili - scrambled egg is such a good thing to have, need to try and have that myself. What is acid reflux? Is that the next step up from indigestion and heartburn? xx

Linn - I've only got one tin of soup left, so saving that, but I had a few veggie sausages on their own and feel better now. Your OH better have remembered! It is his manly duty as an expectant father!

Juless - thats strange!! Sorry can't offer more advice than that, but unlikely you would have had two false positives! Maybe the test the nurse was using was faulty xxxx


----------



## lili24

It is a good thing to eat it seems the easiest thing to manage, getting a bit boring though now lol!

Yeh it's just like heartburn, its horrible though because I won't take Tums or Rennie or anything, cos when I'm sick they taste like poison! 

B&J's sounds really good, might soothe my throat. Will send a text to the OH ;) xx


----------



## Lkeecey

lili24 said:


> It is a good thing to eat it seems the easiest thing to manage, getting a bit boring though now lol!
> 
> Yeh it's just like heartburn, its horrible though because I won't take Tums or Rennie or anything, cos when I'm sick they taste like poison!
> 
> B&J's sounds really good, might soothe my throat. Will send a text to the OH ;) xx

Do it!!! Asda 2 for £3, Waitrose 2 for £4!!!


----------



## lili24

;)

Now get on with ur cleaning mrs!! LOL xx


----------



## SylvieB

juless, i doubt 2 tests that come up pos are wrong.
told work today and just called my mom, she was excited, just told me to wait to talk with LO bout it as she couldn't understand properly yet...
Can't wait to call the rest of my family now but DH is on the phone with his dad right now and just won't stop talking... men ;)


----------



## Lkeecey

lili24 said:


> ;)
> 
> Now get on with ur cleaning mrs!! LOL xx

*hangs head* I know. Off I go. :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

hes not home yet, looking promising im getting my B&Js... can only recommend it :) Ice is easy to keep down too :) 

Bless u Lili i also get that acid reflux, its horrible. and i also get like loads of saliva in my mouth, sorry i know thats gross... does anyone else have that problem? its driving me insane!


----------



## lili24

Yeh I have sooo much saliva eugh!!

Louise don't worry about it, cleaning is the last thing you want to do while you're sick. I wish someone would come and clean my house though :(


----------



## Lawa

I hve been good and forced myself to hoover dust and do washing! 

House still looks like a bomb site and still have loadddds of Ironing!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Yeh I have sooo much saliva eugh!!
> 
> Louise don't worry about it, cleaning is the last thing you want to do while you're sick. I wish someone would come and clean my house though :(

oh glad im not the only one, i hate it lol it wont go away!!! and yeah i need a maid as well and a chef lol


----------



## SylvieB

lawa, i know that feeling. same here...


----------



## Lkeecey

Nah, its OK. The house needed some serious tidying. 

I've just been looking for inspiration for xmas presents for OH. One of the first hits I found was this: https://www.thepresentfinder.co.uk/tpf/p/d/leather+animal+handmade+england+leather+rhino+large/pid/1545947

WTF?!!??!?!


----------



## -Linn-

lol Louise what a great gift  but if u can afford it lol :) 

OH just came back and he bought six tubs of B&J's, I'm guessing to share with me but thats ok :) I cant wait to have it later.... right now Im feeling so sick again


----------



## lili24

Wowza!! Haha.

6 tubs woohooo. Mine is not home yet but I hope he will be soon cos I'm getting hungry and can't face making anything. The night time sickness has started..


----------



## -Linn-

poor lili i can never face making food, i made dinner at lunch time and had to throw up twice while making it but now i only had to put it in the oven :) yeah 6 tubs... its ok when they are on offer at 2 for £3 :) cant wait to have some... but gotta wait til DD is in bed or she will eat it all lol.... 

my sickness started too just had to throw up in the garden lol wish i had 2 toilets :wacko:


----------



## Jane1972

E&L's mummy said:


> hi all. sorry about yesterday and thank you for your thoughts etc. just feeling a little bamboozled at the moment. i love being on here but finding it a bit difficult to keep positive sometimes when i read about so much loss and worry going on in peoples lives. makes me feel so much for them and so sad. ive decided to not read them anymore as it is making me doubt my little butterbean's survival. I am in no way trying to offend or upset anyone, just trying to explain whats wizzing round my little head. Idotn know maybe im not cracking up? maybe im just hormonal. anywhos...i will do my best to lift myself outta this slump. xxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs: There is also a thread on positivity in 1st tri. x


----------



## lili24

Be happy with 1 toilet Linn whilst you're throwing up, we have 3 and you might think that is good but it just means more cleaning after I vomit in every one of them LOL! 

Any news from Drazic yet? Getting worried about her x


----------



## Lkeecey

6 tubs!??!?! Well...we know who will be *rolling* into second tri LOL


----------



## Lkeecey

Shes fine Lili. Scan went well xxx


----------



## lili24

Brilliant, thanks xx

And LMAO!!


----------



## Lkeecey

A lot of you have probably seen this already, but this just came on the TV and I had forgotten how funny it was:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQo2FJPLeQk

YOU MUST WATCH THIS!


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> 6 tubs!??!?! Well...we know who will be *rolling* into second tri LOL

:rofl: i wont eat them all by myself but if the offer continues next week im getting even more! its so cheap :)


----------



## lili24

Love that vid really makes me laugh :) x


----------



## -Linn-

that video is so funny :)


----------



## angelbaby999

hey everyone. 
Hope you are all well. I am loving being pregnant today! The bloating is pretty bad today, but I do look really pregnant! lol.
x


----------



## Lkeecey

Awww angelbaby you are always so happy!! Love it!!! Glad you are feeling good. I've become really bloated since dinner too!!! Lurrvely jubberly! LOL xxx


----------



## angelbaby999

Its really sad when it deflates in the morning! lol I prance around in my '9 months and counting' T.shirt, then it just disappears! (Well not all of it, but most of it!)
It seems you have had to wait ages for your first midwife appointment, 28th Oct - you must be ready to explode!!
x


----------



## Kacie

Yup bloating is a BIG part of my symptoms at the moment, and it almost looks like a baby bump :cloud9:

I keep apologising to bub bub when I sneeze saying "sorry for the earthquake" :rofl:

xx


----------



## Cobo76

Hey ladies. I hope everyone is ok today.

Well my ultrasound went very well. My lil beanie measured exactly 6 w 4 days. It was so tiny but its lil heart was beating away. Awww. I'm in love. :) I will post the pics later. 

My hubby is wanting to wait until Thanksgiving to tell everyone. I'm not sure I can hold out that long. His family lives in North Carolina and he wants to tell them in person. Which I can understand but my family lives in the same town as we do. I'm pretty sure I will explode if I try to retain the news that long.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! Got back from the Fertility Specialist and my scan went well today. :cloud9: I'm a little behind on my dates though, as they have me at closer to 5 weeks. I had a sac and yolk sac, so all is well. It's too early to see a heartbeat though. I have to go back every week for a few more weeks to make sure everything is progressing. Then, they will refer me back to my local OB/GYN. Hope everyone has a great weekend! xx
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 123.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tara123006

Linn what is b&j? 
6 more days until my first appointment! It's taking forever, but the countdown makes it seem so much closer to seeing DH again! I can't wait! It's been ab 2 wks! Hurrrrrry time! :)
oh and never saw anymore blood! Just that one wipe was all there was.


----------



## -Linn-

Tara - Ben&Jerrys... it was such a treat!!!!


----------



## Tara123006

Ohhh but tubes??? Lol not cartons?


----------



## -Linn-

not tubes, tubs, u call them cartons? well same thing I guess... I thought they were alled tubs :) Anyway it was sooooo good! 

How is everyone this morning? I'm soooooo tired!


----------



## SylvieB

Me too!
Was a horrible mom this morning. Put the tv on in DD's room, gave her milk and cookies, put up the gate so she could only get in her room and mine and went back to bed. was just way too tired to get up at 6.20!


----------



## -Linn-

6.20 OMG, my DD sleeps til 8 - 8.30 :) but Im still tired lol 

How old is your DD?


----------



## SylvieB

2 1/2.
she has to go to daycare at 6/6.30 during the week but usually she still sleeps till about 7.30 in the weekend. Just not today...


----------



## -Linn-

oh what a shame... wow she goes to daycare early :) Im still staying at home so DD can sleep as long as she likes!


----------



## SylvieB

I wish I was, too. But we needed the money, so I had to go back to work when she was little over a year. With the next one, I'm planning on staying home a bit longer but we'll have to see how that'll work out.
Well, gotta go, got a few things to do today

Edit: Going shopping now. My shirts are all getting too tight and I'll also look for some pants for work. Have a lovely day, ladies xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Bizybee &#8211; congrats hun &#9786; lovely photo!
Linn - I&#8217;m feeling good this morning. Had some scrambled egg and two crumpets for breakfast and feeling really normal &#9786; How did you sleep?


Mrs Twilight is starting a private and invisible facebook group for June babies. There is a thread on it in First Tri, if anyone is interested. 

xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh hmmmmmh crumpets :) I slept well but not for long enough lol 

I just baked a baguette will have that with herb philadelphia now, but now I want crumpets :wacko: 

I never buy crumpets and all sorts of food I have craved since Im pregnant somebody only has to mention something and I want it!


----------



## Lkeecey

Haha! I know!!! I'm still craving angel delight from the other day! 

The crumpets were SOO good :) and bubs is pleased for to get some proper protein from the eggs as well (thanks lili!)

OMG THE POSTMAN JUST CAME!! yayyyyyyyy! xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh what did he bring? i had so many scrambled eggs this week so needed something else today....... im dying for crumpets now lol!


----------



## Lkeecey

rubbish unfortunately!! Never mind. At least they're not on strike anymore x


----------



## -Linn-

oh I dont miss them! only ever bringing me bills lol


----------



## born2bamum

Hi Everyone, I am Soooooooooooooooooo Excited, to tell you that my younger sister (28) is pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance: She only just found out yesterday, and i also found out that she is a member on here so i can stalk her lol. She is "hazalbean" and should be due 3 weeks after me :thumbup: Im so pleased for her as she had been trying for ages and i found it really hard telling her i was expecting after just trying once :wacko: 

I am also going to join all you sicky peeps as since last night i have made good friends with my pyrex bowl lol. I even took it to bed with me lol, but it just seems to be retching with nothing coming up. I have also put on 2 lb which im totally gutted about as i just spent last year loosing nearly 4 stone, and hubby lost 6 stone! im hoping that i'll try and keep the weight down, but i just feel hungry ALL THE TIME so its gonna be so hard. If id like to keep under a size 16 as last time i put on over 4 stone and looked like an oompa loompa :haha:

oh and i just got me one heck of a bargain so i'm well chuffed ......................what do you think ???? i know its early but im getting everything now out of my overtime money whilst i can hack it, and hubbys parents have actually said they will pay for this! 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270472167383&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

I hope all you ladies are well.

Laura xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

born2bamum said:


> Hi Everyone, I am Soooooooooooooooooo Excited, to tell you that my younger sister (28) is pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance: She only just found out yesterday, and i also found out that she is a member on here so i can stalk her lol. She is "hazalbean" and should be due 3 weeks after me :thumbup: Im so pleased for her as she had been trying for ages and i found it really hard telling her i was expecting after just trying once :wacko:
> 
> I am also going to join all you sicky peeps as since last night i have made good friends with my pyrex bowl lol. I even took it to bed with me lol, but it just seems to be retching with nothing coming up. I have also put on 2 lb which im totally gutted about as i just spent last year loosing nearly 4 stone, and hubby lost 6 stone! im hoping that i'll try and keep the weight down, but i just feel hungry ALL THE TIME so its gonna be so hard. If id like to keep under a size 16 as last time i put on over 4 stone and looked like an oompa loompa :haha:
> 
> I hope all you ladies are well.
> 
> Laura xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Awww brilliant!! Congrats to your sister :)

I'm eating alright, but I've lost 3lb in the last 2 weeks :S Yet one more thing to worry about!

Haha! Sorry to hear about your sickness. I've had the bathroom bin by my bed for the last three weeks just in case! xxx


----------



## lili24

Morning!! I had scrambled egg again too haha.. It's all I can face after a bad night last night.

I got a letter off the hospital where I had my emergency scan today, they took a water sample and some swabs too, and it says I need to contact my GP immediately as they think further treatment is required. I couldn't wait til Monday to see my GP so I called the hospital and it sounds like some kind of infection. When I went I had just finished antibiotics for a water infection so the lady said I may need another course of them. So back to my GP on Monday!!


----------



## Lkeecey

lili24 said:


> Morning!! I had scrambled egg again too haha.. It's all I can face after a bad night last night.
> 
> I got a letter off the hospital where I had my emergency scan today, they took a water sample and some swabs too, and it says I need to contact my GP immediately as they think further treatment is required. I couldn't wait til Monday to see my GP so I called the hospital and it sounds like some kind of infection. When I went I had just finished antibiotics for a water infection so the lady said I may need another course of them. So back to my GP on Monday!!

oh hun, hope everything is OK xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Laura nice pram :) 

oh poor Lili i hope u will be better soon xxxx

god one could think my OH was pregnant with his moods and attitudes :(


----------



## nickyg

I'm loving scrambled eggs too at the moment, and stacks of orange juice. As long as I eat regularly I don't feel sick too much. Haven't touched the scales again yet, but have been missing all my regular fitness classes so sure I've been on lots already. Hoping to start exercising again this week.


----------



## Tara123006

Hi! I had a little more spotting today, so to be safe I went to the ER. They gave me an IV for fluids....which I needed! And took blood/urine samples. All if those Came back normal. They then did a speculum exam to make sure my cervix was closed. It was. Then they did a vaginal ultrasound which they didn't let me watch at first! After they checked it out they let me see. I saw the baby in the uterus! Also, a HB! The heart rate was 144. They seem to think everything looks okay. So, let's pray it is!


----------



## Tara123006

Oh and I was told I was the coolest patient ever got sporting my Michael Jackson shirt :)


----------



## debgreasby

Glad all is ok Tara !


----------



## -Linn-

im glad everything is ok and u got to see your baby and heartbeat :)


----------



## lili24

Glad you are both okay Tara, what a relief xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Glad all is well Tara.

Linn - Get OH to do the housework, if he's like that!! 

I am Bloat McBloat today. Its because yesterday I said I hadn't been very bloated so far. LOL


----------



## -Linn-

i was bloated until the sickness started now im all normal again. i cant wait for my bump :) 
ahhhh he did some housework and i think expected a gold medal for it lol


----------



## Melsue129

Tara soo glad everything is okay!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kacie

So glad everything is ok Tara, hope everything is ok for you too lili.

I have just finished the leftover chinese from last night.. but I'm still hungry.

The MS is only mini waves at the moment that I can fend off by eating regularly.. I'm pretty sure it is building though.. I'm just dreading getting strong waves of it in public or at work..:wacko::wacko:

Currently reading Myleene Klass 'My bump and me' and it talks about her doing some very humiliating things when she was pregnant... easy to laugh afterwards but scary to think I've got all that to come... am wondeing what my most embarrassing pregnancy moments will be. :dohh:


----------



## BizyBee

Glad everything is ok Tara!

Still waiting for your pic Cobo... :)


----------



## FertileMyrtle

Hello from New York. My due date is June 12!!


cheers,

Lauren


----------



## -Linn-

welcome and congrats Lauren!


----------



## angelbaby999

Hi all!
Tara I am so glad everything went well for you, I have been thinking of you hun. Its amazing to see that little heartbeat isn't it?! I cried my eyes out at the beginning of this week when they told me all was well!

Borntobamum, I am loving the pram! We got ours from ebay new, it was one of the silvercross ones. It was £270 instead of the £350 they are charging in the shops! Perfect! Really excited for you to hear about your sister, it is so nice being able to share your pregnancy with someone, men are just not quite the same!! (Bless them!)

I had a good day today, hubby and I took our 2yr old matthew swimming - sooo much fun! He can enjoy it so much more now. We then went and fed the ducks and had a picnic! yum!

Ooh, I am in Plymouth for the board! x


----------



## angelbaby999

Welcome to the forum Lauren!:flower:
Huge congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## SylvieB

born2bamum, love the pram! and that is so cool that you n ur sis get 2 b pregnant 2gether! my sis is due in december so i can get loads of baby stuff from her when i'm due :p
tara, good that everything seems to be fine!
lili, i hope u'll b okay!!! that letter would have made me go back 2 hospital lol
lauren, welcome and congrats!
pram, my hubby doesn't think it's necessary to have one that lays the baby completely flat... i learned that it is bad for the baby's back if it's sitting up even the slightest bit... any other philosophies in other countries?:shrug:
we decided to wait till after 12 weeks with the shopping even though i can't help already looking :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Can't keep up with you lot!! Hope everyone's good, glad you're ok tara. :hugs:


----------



## Cobo76

Glad everyone is doing ok this morn.

Bizybee I'm glad your scan went well. I finally got my pics scanned.
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie - I will defientely be using a pram with a carrycot so the baby can lie flat on their back. Don't you still have the one from your DD? I still got everything luckily, so wouldn't even know what to buy! My OH probably wouldn't think it was necessary but I do, so thats what I got during my first pregnancy! 

of course I will buy a few things anyway, it's the most fun about being pregnant to do all the shopping. Did u manage to find a midwife now? 

Cobo - awww thakns for sharing your scan pix, I can't wait for my scan :)


----------



## Jane1972

Tara123006 said:


> Hi! I had a little more spotting today, so to be safe I went to the ER. They gave me an IV for fluids....which I needed! And took blood/urine samples. All if those Came back normal. They then did a speculum exam to make sure my cervix was closed. It was. Then they did a vaginal ultrasound which they didn't let me watch at first! After they checked it out they let me see. I saw the baby in the uterus! Also, a HB! The heart rate was 144. They seem to think everything looks okay. So, let's pray it is!

Yay so glad you got to see the heartbeat, it is wonderful isn't it, makes it more real somehow.:hugs:


----------



## Lkeecey

List updated :)


----------



## LorettaClaire

congrats and welcome Lauren! x


----------



## angelbaby999

Thanks LKeecey!
Watching h&h, this family had two sets of twins and then sextuplets! wow.


----------



## MrsTwilight

Hey girls!!

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in this? 

When i was pregnant with my daughter on of my bump buddies made a group on facebook for the September 08 mummys. Its been wonderfull... a great way of keeping in contact and seeing all the babys grow! Our babys are over a year now and we are still all in contact and adding photos of our little ones..... going from bump pics to first birthday pics!!

Is anyone interested?? I have already made one anyhow So if anyone would like to join please let me know 

xxx


----------



## angelbaby999

That sounds like fun, I'll join!


----------



## Tara123006

Oh and they took pictures with the ultrasound and printed them but didn't give them to me :/ I guess they needed them do their records...


----------



## SylvieB

Tara, here I always have to ask the doctor and they usually print off an extra one for me.
First MS actually in the morning today. DH got up at 4.20 (well it would have been 5.20, clocks changes last night) but luckily enough went back to sleep from 6 to 7.30 (we were dropping my husband off to work and only got back at 6 anyways ;))
I'm getting really nervous now about my scan on Thursday... Only 4 more days :D
Linn, haven't called a midwife yet *shameonme*
Baby supplies: I had a used pram with DD and we threw it out afterwards, you couldn't turn it to where the baby was looking at you. And all the other stuff got mouldy in our old basement where we stored everything for three months and had to be thrown out :(
So loads of shopping to do for me but also loads of money...


----------



## Tara123006

8 weeks!!! :)


----------



## Tara123006

SylvieB said:


> Tara, here I always have to ask the doctor and they usually print off an extra one for me.
> First MS actually in the morning today. DH got up at 4.20 (well it would have been 5.20, clocks changes last night) but luckily enough went back to sleep from 6 to 7.30 (we were dropping my husband off to work and only got back at 6 anyways ;))
> I'm getting really nervous now about my scan on Thursday... Only 4 more days :D
> Linn, haven't called a midwife yet *shameonme*
> Baby supplies: I had a used pram with DD and we threw it out afterwards, you couldn't turn it to where the baby was looking at you. And all the other stuff got mouldy in our old basement where we stored everything for three months and had to be thrown out :(
> So loads of shopping to do for me but also loads of money...[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> I also have my appt on Thursday! :)


----------



## Tara123006

Oops I messed up the quote!!! Lol when I was erasing what I wrote I deleted some the the quote stuff...


----------



## SylvieB

yay, we're going to the doc's together. what time is it on hawaii right now?


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie thats a shame, I'm so glad my stuff was all stored in the attic and is still fine, the pram we are still using as a pushchair now so thats ok. shopping is fun but u are right it costs loads. but maybe u can get a nice used pram again. god i cant believe how early u have to get up... i just got up at 7 but like u said the clocks changed so its as if it was 8.... but im still so tired :( OH is having a lie in, i wish he would let me do that sometimes!


----------



## SylvieB

linn, i always fight with dh because he always gets his lie ins but i don't. he always claims it's because he has to get up at 4.20 for work but so do i, on the weekend i have to make coffee for him and give him a lift and when i work, i drive him to work, get back home, get ready, get DD dressed and have to leave again.
Plus, he gets lie ins during the week when he's off (he's working shifts...). so don't see why he can't take over LO one of these weekends...


----------



## -Linn-

yeah i mean i dont work, and im not saying i wanna have a lie in every saturday or very sunday but sometimes would be nice. but he never got up when DD woke up its always me. at the moment im still ill but hey does it matter? he also doents have to start til 12 sometimes so then he gets a lie in all week and then again at the weekend! 
men lol :)


----------



## SylvieB

you say it lol


----------



## Tara123006

It's 945pm here :) almost bedtime! My appt is at 2pm on Thursday! Can't wait!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello all!.

well where to start...sorry for not being around yesterday. i woke early hours of sat morning with severe cramping. phoned NHS direct and they said to go straight to A&E. which i did. the pain was all over and twisting type pain off to the right hand side. they wondered if this pregnancy was ectopic.
spent 4 hours in there and was then transfered up to women's health for an internal exam etc. well that was awful and i sobbed all the way thro it. but said they was no bleeding and my cervix was closed so he didnt think i was miscarrying at the moment but didnt mean i wouldnt. we then had to wait on the HCG results to see if it was worth scanning. they came back and he said they were very high but i didnt get the number off him as he was wizzing me off to the scan room. saying that i might be nearer 12 weeks than 6!!! well i know thats a load of crap. anywho....they did a very quick scan and the pregnancy is in the right place and is def there!! yay!! he did say he could do a vaginal one if i wanted but after my internal exam i really wasnt in the mood to flash my bits and bobs again and i was sooo sore. so we said no, as long as it all looks good we were happy. 
the consultant said as far as he is concerned all is well and we may never know why ive got this pain. could be ovary or something like that and to carry on with booking in ect with midwife.

so that was the start to my weekend. im still sore but much happier that there is def a pregnancy there even tho we couldnt see baby or hb clearly, and my cervix is closed etc.
have i missed anything important?


----------



## SylvieB

So, tara, just looked it up, you are 11 hours behind me. What time is your appointment?
Mine is at 5.20 pm (so 6.20 am for you) but i prob won't be able to come online till DD is in bed, which is about 8 or 9 pm here...
I really hope I'll get a pic...
I wrote when you posted. So it's in the middle of the night here... Ah well, you'll get to hear from me before you go and I can read about yours in the morning before work then :p


----------



## -Linn-

oh god what a worry E&Ls mum, maybe it was that corpus luteum cyst? I read a few stories about that in first tri already. that it can be really quite painful when they burst. thank god the pregnancy is all progressing fine. did u get any scan pix?


----------



## SylvieB

E&L's mummy: What a scare! I'm glad that everything seems to be alright though. When's your next appointment?


----------



## E&L's mummy

no i didnt get pix. it was the fastest scan ever as the consultant had come in for someone else and was really only checking it wasnt ectopic. but there is def a pregnancy there and i must addmit it looked huge. the other complication with it was that i am a well padded lady and im so early too that they couldnt get much detail. with hindsight i should have said yes to the vaginal scan but i was soo sore after my internal with the stupid duck bill thingy that i really didnt want more poking. and the consultant wasnt anywhere as nice as the gynie doc i was seeing. 

ive got midwife on 3rd nov and im gonna try and push for a slightly earlier scan than 12 weeks. im also gonna push to be under my old consultant as the one i saw yesterday i can see having probs with if he was mine.


----------



## Lkeecey

E&L - glad to here everything is OK.

Tara - CONGRATS ON 8 WEEKS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SylvieB

Wow, 8 weeks... I'll only be 6 tomorrow... Ah well, will be sooner there than i can think lol
I remember last time, time just flew by and I had my little girl before I realised. And now she's turning 3 in April...


----------



## Kailm

Hey all, hopr you are all well!?! I have just had my scan date through...yay 20th November, not too long to wait now!


----------



## -Linn-

wow u got your date fast, did your GP arrange for it? I saw my midwife on Friday and she said I'm getting a scan at 11 weeks but now I gotta wait for the letter! 

im well and u? didnt read you on here for a while :)


----------



## lili24

Morning ladies :hugs:


----------



## Fayeemma

Morning ladies, has everyone enjoyed their extra hour in bed today? how r u all feeling today?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## SylvieB

morning lili. how r u today? x


----------



## SylvieB

and morning fayeemma.
i'm sick lol


----------



## Fayeemma

SylvieB said:


> and morning fayeemma.
> i'm sick lol

Oh no, sorry ur feeling ill today :hugs:

I'm still not feeling much, it gets me down abit :cry:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## SylvieB

I'm not too bad. I mean, despite the tiredness, the sickness and the headache lol
No, seriously, it could be worse. I'm just happy I'm preggo. And so can't wait for Thursday, hope everything'll be okay!


----------



## -Linn-

Morning Lili - how is the nausea? 

Morning Fayemma - lol no extra hour for me, my DDs inner clock didnt go back one hour, so she just woke at 7 instead of eight :) 

Sylvie feeling sick is a good sign - means your baby is well!


----------



## SylvieB

Not complaining, am i? lol xx


----------



## -Linn-

no just thought i'd say... im complaining when i dont feel sick and when i do im complaining as well :dohh:


----------



## SylvieB

that's true. we just can't be satisfied, can we lol
I'm really moody at the moment. feel like bitching everyone out... poor DH's getting it all the time and has to put up with an awful lot from me...


----------



## -Linn-

oh yeah im bitchy... but today is ok, DH got up at 9 OMG and made me tea and some lovely bacon sandwiches... so Im all sweet now :) not something that happens here every day!


----------



## SylvieB

But the weird thing is I feel so agitated - all the time. Just wanna yell and scream and I don't even know where all this's come from.
My DH is at work :( Really should get ready and get going with Susan


----------



## TashTash

Morning Girls, 

Im very bitchy as well and even said to dh yesterday, i dont know how he puts up with me at the minute!

I have the cold so im feeling freezing and have a stuffy nose :( 

Was supposed to have my first midwife appt on friday, but it got cancelled so now i have to wait til next friday .............when DH is on a course and cant come :( 

Finding everything hard to stomach just now ............but its all good :) 

x x x


----------



## Hoolie

Hello everyone

Hope you are all well and everything is as it should be.

Alex


----------



## lili24

Not too bad today so far!

Does anyone else wake up really hungry in the night? I had such bad hunger pains at 4am I had to eat a snack :o !!


----------



## Hoolie

I'm always hungry!

And most foods taste wonderful for some reason

Alex


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Lauren!

Fab pics Cobo. Thanks for sharing.

Hope everyone had a great weekend! xx


----------



## lili24

Quiet today arn't we ladies? Are you all attached to the toilet or just making the most of a lazy Sunday? lol x


----------



## -Linn-

im here but got no energy, didnt feel sick for quite a few hrs today and was very worried but now i feel worse than ever lol... just came back from being attached to the toilet :sick:
and u keeping more food down?


----------



## Mrs G

Hey ladies, hope you are all well :hugs:

Couple of questions, anyone else got loads of cm???

Also what does everyone think about bding?? I've read that after ivf you should wait til 12 weeks but dh will go mad by then!! What is everyone else doing or planning to do?

xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Feeling tired and lethargic today, couldnt even work up the energy to go online  

Still feeling sick as well, after having 2 days of much milder sickness and less sore boobs. My advice to you all is don't worry if your symptoms disappear for a while! They'll come back!! xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Got loads of cm, hun.

Don't know about bd after IVF, but it hasn't been calling me any problems apart from cramping on occasion xxx


----------



## SylvieB

girls, i'm so tired and sick as well. but nothing but retching... went grocery shopping and what should i say, didn't come out with a lot of food. mainly drinks (developed a craving for apple juice and fanta in there, now i'm not so sure anymore why i picked fanta) and some frozen food cause i can't even stand the thought of standing in the kitchen cooking...
don't know whether bd is bad or not, ob nurse said it was fine, i don't really care, we do it when we feel like it, though i've read different things bout it online


----------



## Lkeecey

Hey girls, 

Just popped over to Third Tri and found this. Its a way of predicting gender. Just an old wife tale, but thought it might be a bit of fun. If anyone is interested, I might create a list and then in a few months we can see how accurate it was. :thumbup:

You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)

ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY



So mine is 21 (odd) + 9 (odd) = Girl!!:pink:


----------



## Drazic<3

I need to catch up, you girls can chat some! Today has sucked, been travelling ALL day and had horrible cramps which I think is related to the horrible constipation I have right now. I want too poo! :blush:


----------



## SylvieB

lkeecey, mine would be a boy. right now i'd say a girl though but not sure myself yet (with DD i was sure right from the start)
drazic, constipation... i got more of the opposite and it sucks as well!


----------



## Drazic<3

awww, girls, I am so sorry for worrying you. Everything was fine at the scan. Will get some good photos in the day light. Baby been to its first two gigs this weekend, one of which was green day at the 02. I guess after the throwing up (which was good because I accidently ate goats cheese. Horrible) there and the constipation today I guess I can presume he didn't like it! :rofl:

Sylvie, that does suck. Can't we just both meet in the middle somewhere?!


----------



## Lkeecey

Whoever mentioned Angel Delight a few days ok - BRILLIANT!!

Although I've eaten the entire sachet - and have just seen that was 4 portions!! For who? the baby?!


----------



## angelbaby999

hello everyone.:dust:


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> wow u got your date fast, did your GP arrange for it? I saw my midwife on Friday and she said I'm getting a scan at 11 weeks but now I gotta wait for the letter!
> 
> im well and u? didnt read you on here for a while :)

Hi Linn, I'm not doing to good but only because of the symptoms! Constipation...a true pain in the arse!!!! i have an abdomen the size of a large pumpkin, both midwife and doctor say it's caused by my digestive system slowing down...but i have tried lots of fruit and veg, copious amounts of water etc but nothing is moving:sad1:It doesn't help that I just :munch: as i feel so sick and small snacks relieve that. My boobs still hurt soooo bad that with the soreness and the need to pee i am waking regularly during the night. I'm lucky that i haven't actually been sick yet but that may have something to do with my fear of puking...but i constantly wretch...no fun at all. and the only time i don't feel any of the above is when i'm :sleep:ing. at weekends i have a couple of naps, each atleast an hour long during the day, but during the week whilst at work, it is totally impossible to do so. luckily i have a few days off next week! I don't ever remember feeling so rotten with my previous pregnancies, my DH says that's cos they are girls and they become pains later on - the teenage years! i see your ticker is a couple of days ahead of mine now, have you had a change of dates? and sorry I haven't had much chance to get on here lately as if i try during the day, the girls are always looking over my shoulder and i'm still not ready to tell them yet! and most eveningss i'm so so tired!


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm - im sorry to hear of your nasty symptoms... my constipation has been relieved now by the antibiotics im on due to my chest infection. so i cured one problem and gained a new one. im also not well, felt really really sick and have been throwing up loads too... and then i got so worried today as i didnt feel sick most of the day but in the afternoon everything returned to normal and i threw up 3 times. someone on here suggested Ben&Jerries and its such a treat for the nausea :) so been having quite a bit of that in the last few days (evenings). i hope u will be better soon. i saw my midwife on friday and she changed my due date to the 5th going by my LMP, i told her i ovulated 2 days late but she said even when i have my dating scan i they will leave it at the 5th unless its out by a week or more. so i decided to change my ticker, im sure i will go overdue anyway! u should come and join that june babies group on facebook :) im now already getting a scan at 11 instead of 15 weeks and I will be seeing a consultant for a couple of appointments and then go back to midwife care! thats all the news here... hope u will be on more next week when u are off! xxx


----------



## Kailm

Linn..sorry to hear you're feeling crappy too..hope your Chest Infection clears up soon! B&J's might try thiat sounds good!!! I think i'll be 11 weeks and 5 days for my scan - how did you manage to get yours sorted for earlier? had they caught up on the back log? I didn't know there was a june babies group on face book! i'll probably join after my scan...when i can anounce it to the world as it were!


----------



## Lkeecey

Kalim - MrsTwilight created the group. You have to ask her if she will add you to it, as its private and is invisible to anyone except members. (so not a problem if you havent announced yet) xx

Linn - Want me to change your due date on the list? x


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just popped over to Third Tri and found this. Its a way of predicting gender. Just an old wife tale, but thought it might be a bit of fun. If anyone is interested, I might create a list and then in a few months we can see how accurate it was. :thumbup:
> 
> You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> 
> 
> So mine is 21 (odd) + 9 (odd) = Girl!!:pink:

oh louise im having another girl then too :) 25 + 9 = girl 
and that worked with my DD too 23 + 11 = girl 

lets hope its right then! 

and psssssst.... i made a double angel delight last time but OH didnt want any so i had it all by myself, see now where i got that bump from? :rofl:


----------



## lili24

BOY for me then!! :D x


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> Linn..sorry to hear you're feeling crappy too..hope your Chest Infection clears up soon! B&J's might try thiat sounds good!!! I think i'll be 11 weeks and 5 days for my scan - how did you manage to get yours sorted for earlier? had they caught up on the back log? I didn't know there was a june babies group on face book! i'll probably join after my scan...when i can anounce it to the world as it were!

im getting it earlier cause my midwife is just fab, i had a few complications giving birth so she sorted for me to see a consultant and said she will put me down for a nuchal scan so i can go earlier :) ben and jerries is on offer 2 for 3£ at asdas at the moment :)


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> Just popped over to Third Tri and found this. Its a way of predicting gender. Just an old wife tale, but thought it might be a bit of fun. If anyone is interested, I might create a list and then in a few months we can see how accurate it was. :thumbup:
> 
> You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> 
> 
> So mine is 21 (odd) + 9 (odd) = Girl!!:pink:
> 
> oh louise im having another girl then too :) 25 + 9 = girl
> and that worked with my DD too 23 + 11 = girl
> 
> lets hope its right then!
> 
> and psssssst.... i made a double angel delight last time but OH didnt want any so i had it all by myself, see now where i got that bump from? :rofl:Click to expand...

that means it's another girl for me...it works out right for the other 2!!! i am just gonna have to resign myself that this will not be a boy.


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> Kalim - MrsTwilight created the group. You have to ask her if she will add you to it, as its private and is invisible to anyone except members. (so not a problem if you havent announced yet) xx
> 
> Linn - Want me to change your due date on the list? x

yeah change the date, it will very likely stay like that now :) how are you doing tonight?


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey said:
> 
> 
> Kalim - MrsTwilight created the group. You have to ask her if she will add you to it, as its private and is invisible to anyone except members. (so not a problem if you havent announced yet) xx
> 
> Linn - Want me to change your due date on the list? x
> 
> yeah change the date, it will very likely stay like that now :) how are you doing tonight?Click to expand...

Whats the date then hun? xx

Doing OK. Feeling good after a roast and lots of angel delight :) Shocked at x factor. John and edward to win! LOL


----------



## Lkeecey

Lkeecey said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just popped over to Third Tri and found this. Its a way of predicting gender. Just an old wife tale, but thought it might be a bit of fun. If anyone is interested, I might create a list and then in a few months we can see how accurate it was. :thumbup:
> 
> You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> 
> 
> So mine is 21 (odd) + 9 (odd) = Girl!!:pink:

So far: 

Lili24 &#8211; boy
Linn &#8211; girl
SlyvieB &#8211; boy
Lkeecey &#8211; girl
Kalim &#8211; girl
Angelbaby999 -girl

Will add it to the front page as well x
xxx


----------



## -Linn-

its the 5th sorry lol, im not watching xfactor, whats going on? just had a really crap day today and cant wait til its over :)


----------



## Lkeecey

have pm you on fb Linn xx


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Kailm said:
> 
> 
> Linn..sorry to hear you're feeling crappy too..hope your Chest Infection clears up soon! B&J's might try thiat sounds good!!! I think i'll be 11 weeks and 5 days for my scan - how did you manage to get yours sorted for earlier? had they caught up on the back log? I didn't know there was a june babies group on face book! i'll probably join after my scan...when i can anounce it to the world as it were!
> 
> im getting it earlier cause my midwife is just fab, i had a few complications giving birth so she sorted for me to see a consultant and said she will put me down for a nuchal scan so i can go earlier :) ben and jerries is on offer 2 for 3£ at asdas at the moment :)Click to expand...

ah damn..my DH went to asda today ...but for strawberries for me! i love them and thought they are fruit after all...ate 2 packs yesterday! Mine is a Nuchal scan too...I didn't realise some people don't have them...doesn't every one get offered that one? My midwife ordered my scan - still so shocked it came through so quickly.


----------



## angelbaby999

Everyone keeps mentioning B&J but the idea just makes me feel ill! Well it is set to be pink for me - 8+22. I am absolutely positive its a girl anyhoo, I knew with my boy, I told the sonographer before the scan and he said "Be patient I haven't even done the scan yet!" But low and behold I was right! I believe some women just know!
Ooooohhhhhhh sooooo exciting!!!!!!!!
I don't know if anyone is remotely interested, but I can't believe Darren miller is Heathers baby's father! ahh!


----------



## Kailm

angelbaby999 said:


> Everyone keeps mentioning B&J but the idea just makes me feel ill! Well it is set to be pink for me - 8+22. I am absolutely positive its a girl anyhoo, I knew with my boy, I told the sonographer before the scan and he said "Be patient I haven't even done the scan yet!" But low and behold I was right! I believe some women just know!
> Ooooohhhhhhh sooooo exciting!!!!!!!!
> I don't know if anyone is remotely interested, but I can't believe Darren miller is Heathers baby's father! ahh!

so can't belive it either! was soooo convinced it was either Billy or Phil!


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kailm said:
> 
> 
> Linn..sorry to hear you're feeling crappy too..hope your Chest Infection clears up soon! B&J's might try thiat sounds good!!! I think i'll be 11 weeks and 5 days for my scan - how did you manage to get yours sorted for earlier? had they caught up on the back log? I didn't know there was a june babies group on face book! i'll probably join after my scan...when i can anounce it to the world as it were!
> 
> im getting it earlier cause my midwife is just fab, i had a few complications giving birth so she sorted for me to see a consultant and said she will put me down for a nuchal scan so i can go earlier :) ben and jerries is on offer 2 for 3£ at asdas at the moment :)Click to expand...
> 
> ah damn..my DH went to asda today ...but for strawberries for me! i love them and thought they are fruit after all...ate 2 packs yesterday! Mine is a Nuchal scan too...I didn't realise some people don't have them...doesn't every one get offered that one? My midwife ordered my scan - still so shocked it came through so quickly.Click to expand...

no not everyone can get nuchal scans... but more and more people. when i was pregnant with DD noone got them here! wow my midwife ordered mine too so also hoping to get my letter fast. when did u see the midwife? how long after u saw her did u get the letter through? i was gonna have a private scan next week but will not now and buy a doppler instead :) 

Lkeecey thanks hun, your fab!


----------



## angelbaby999

Billy?! ha ha ha - then again That would have been more believable than Darren! It was ridiculous how they all turned up at the hospital! x
(Sorry - not an eastenders forum is it! he he!)


----------



## Kailm

I saw the Midwife wednesday and got the letter on saturday...postal strike huh? but she did say she'd fax the request to the hospital. are the dopplers really good...i wonder if one would cause me more worry than joy?


----------



## Kailm

angelbaby999 said:


> Billy?! ha ha ha - then again That would have been more believable than Darren! It was ridiculous how they all turned up at the hospital! x
> (Sorry - not an eastenders forum is it! he he!)

well you never know quite what Billy gets up too! but darren.... seriously?!


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> I saw the Midwife wednesday and got the letter on saturday...postal strike huh? but she did say she'd fax the request to the hospital. are the dopplers really good...i wonder if one would cause me more worry than joy?

wow that is fast, dont know how my midwife requested it, i thought they do it through a computer system. i will be impatiently waiting for my letter :) 
I heard good things about the dopplers but i would go for one of the more expensive ones, not the summer one or angelsound... i had no joy with those. 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Home-Use-Fet...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item19b389124b 

want to get that one, my friend in France told me her auntie who is a doctor got that one so would think its good!


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Kailm said:
> 
> 
> I saw the Midwife wednesday and got the letter on saturday...postal strike huh? but she did say she'd fax the request to the hospital. are the dopplers really good...i wonder if one would cause me more worry than joy?
> 
> wow that is fast, dont know how my midwife requested it, i thought they do it through a computer system. i will be impatiently waiting for my letter :)
> I heard good things about the dopplers but i would go for one of the more expensive ones, not the summer one or angelsound... i had no joy with those.
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Home-Use-Fet...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item19b389124b
> 
> 
> want to get that one, my friend in France told me her auntie who is a doctor got that one so would think its good!Click to expand...

oooh looks good but a bit pricey...suppose you get what you pay for and now that you have no need for the private scan..why not! let me know how you get on with it! it's times like this i wish i had spent less on POAS!


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kailm said:
> 
> 
> I saw the Midwife wednesday and got the letter on saturday...postal strike huh? but she did say she'd fax the request to the hospital. are the dopplers really good...i wonder if one would cause me more worry than joy?
> 
> wow that is fast, dont know how my midwife requested it, i thought they do it through a computer system. i will be impatiently waiting for my letter :)
> I heard good things about the dopplers but i would go for one of the more expensive ones, not the summer one or angelsound... i had no joy with those.
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Home-Use-Fet...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item19b389124b
> 
> 
> want to get that one, my friend in France told me her auntie who is a doctor got that one so would think its good!Click to expand...
> 
> oooh looks good but a bit pricey...suppose you get what you pay for and now that you have no need for the private scan..why not! let me know how you get on with it! it's times like this i wish i had spent less on POAS!Click to expand...

well im having it for my bday, my mum is sending me some money and for me it will be money well spent, i remember how i addicted i got to those kicks with DD and sometimes worried when she slept too long :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi! You can add me to the list for a girl. Both odd: 29 and 9. Considering I keep mistakenly referring to Peanut as she, maybe this predictor will be correct! :)

Kath, I was also concerned about :sex:, but Dr. reassured me that it would be ok. OH was loving the Dr. that day! :rofl:

I have another scan on Friday. Hope I'll see the heartbeat by then. My ticker is off based on last week's scan, but I'm going to wait to change it until I see what I measure this time.


----------



## sweetniss113

Lkeecey said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just popped over to Third Tri and found this. Its a way of predicting gender. Just an old wife tale, but thought it might be a bit of fun. If anyone is interested, I might create a list and then in a few months we can see how accurate it was. :thumbup:
> 
> You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> 
> 
> So mine is 21 (odd) + 9 (odd) = Girl!!:pink:





I should be having a girl !


----------



## trynitey

Lkeecey said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just popped over to Third Tri and found this. Its a way of predicting gender. Just an old wife tale, but thought it might be a bit of fun. If anyone is interested, I might create a list and then in a few months we can see how accurate it was. :thumbup:
> 
> You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> 
> 
> So mine is 21 (odd) + 9 (odd) = Girl!!:pink:



Mine predicts boy.... and it's right with both my daughters but I'm not so sure about it being right with this one considering that everything else says girl.


----------



## SylvieB

it's right with my daughter but i just realised, mine could be a girl this time as well because we conceived between september 29th and oct 1st.
guess i'll just have to wait for the scan. the chinese calculator gives me a boy though


----------



## aneageraussie

OMG this could be true for me too im 29 and 9 .. i will be on :cloud9: if its a girl... my mom was telling me the other day she thinks its a boy as i have no symtomps whatsoever...

anyways, how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Drazic<3

Girl for me! Still in agony with this tummy problem :( 
Has anyone heard from twinmad yet? Still so worried about her?


----------



## Kacie

25 and 9 odd and odd = Girl! :cloud9:

that is my instinct and I'm already refering to bub as a 'she' but we'll have to wait a little longer to find out for sure.

I hope the tummy situation clears itself soon Drazic.. pains like that are just not nice 

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic<3 said:


> Girl for me! Still in agony with this tummy problem :(
> Has anyone heard from twinmad yet? Still so worried about her?

im sorry to hear about your problem, try buying some grape juice and drink loads of that, you should be able to go after that and don't eat white bread... i find that gives me the worst constipation. 

im fearing the worst for twinmad as she never came back on... it's been quite a while.


----------



## Lkeecey

Brazilian Gender Test List!

BizyBee &#8211; girl
Sweetniss113 &#8211; girl
Trynitey &#8211; boy
Aneageraussie &#8211; girl
Drazic <3 &#8211; girl
Kacie &#8211; girl
Lili24 &#8211; boy
Linn &#8211; girl
SlyvieB &#8211; boy
Lkeecey &#8211; girl
Kalim &#8211; girl
Angelbaby999 -girl
Debgreasby - boy
SharonF - girl
123davis - girl
Ria_Rose - boy


Looking forward to seeing if this works out for people. We did it for various people in my family and the only person it doesnt work for is my already skeptical OH! LOL


----------



## aneageraussie

looking at that list i can surely say there are more girls as june babies... then boys... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Put me down for a boy please.

My other 2 boys were born in June, Niall on the 7th, Alex on the 5th lol


----------



## Mrs G

Hi girls

Just been really cheeky and rang clinic to see if they can change my scan to this week as it's half term. So instead of going Monday morning, we're going Friday instead!!:happydance:

xx


----------



## emilyloveox

Im duee junee 21st =d


----------



## Lkeecey

List updated :) Congrats hun x


----------



## SharonF

Just wanted to say hi! I have been busy lurking and reading - gosh it's hard to keep up with you all!!

According to the predictor I will be having a girl - and that makes sense according to my BD/ovulation dates too! How exciting! 

2 weeks until my first MW appointment - did weeks ever seem so long before pregnancy!
I hope you are all feeling well!
x


----------



## 123davis

due 27th june i think!! i am newbie......good luck to u all xx


----------



## 123davis

oh and mine predicts a girl!! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

I'm back! Not caught up yet thou.



Lkeecey said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just popped over to Third Tri and found this. Its a way of predicting gender. Just an old wife tale, but thought it might be a bit of fun. If anyone is interested, I might create a list and then in a few months we can see how accurate it was. :thumbup:
> 
> You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> So mine is 21 (odd) + 9 (odd) = Girl!!:pink:


28 yrs September (9) so .. An other boy :blue: LOL everyone is conviced its a boy.

With Josh I was 26 and it was feb so he should have been a girl .. mind you it was feb 29th .. so almost march.


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Mrs. G! Hope you get to see the heartbeat (or heartbeats!) :happydance:

Welcome new members! Congrats. :hi:


----------



## Lkeecey

Brazilian Gender Test List!

BizyBee &#8211; girl
Sweetniss113 &#8211; girl
Trynitey &#8211; boy
Aneageraussie &#8211; girl
Drazic <3 &#8211; girl
Kacie &#8211; girl
Lili24 &#8211; boy
Linn &#8211; girl
SlyvieB &#8211; boy
Lkeecey &#8211; girl
Kalim &#8211; girl
Angelbaby999 -girl
Debgreasby - boy
SharonF - girl
123davis - girl
Ria_Rose - boy
Vickie83 - boy


----------



## Ria_Rose

11 girls and 5 boys, lol


----------



## vickie83

It works out as a boy for me too but it was my birthday yesterday and it would have been a girl before then! :dohh: I'm 99% convinced it is a boy :blue:


----------



## -Linn-

vickie it goes with your age at conception, not you age now... so shouldnt it be a girl?


----------



## 123davis

cant wait to find out now!!! it worked for my 2 other girls!!!  how wierd!!x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Well so far everything is pointed to another BOY. My little Newphew tell me Josh was having a brother, same cravings so far - althought a little more sickness.

Feel guilty for saying it but although I'd be happy with an other boy, I'd be doing backflips if it was a girl. :blush: I don't know why, guess its a Mummy-daughter bond thing, but I would really like at least 1 girl 

... and I know OH thinks we should stop at baby #2 because we can provide more for 2 and maybe afford holidays etc which makes sense ... but I know if this baby is a boy I'm going to be seriosuly tempted to try for number 3...

That said I'm convinced this baby is a boy and even have a possible boys name stuck in my head. I love my little boy to pieces and another one would make a great play friend. Not to mention I have all the little boys clothes etc.


----------



## KatiePC

Hi everyone, am 6 weeks gone now with 3rd pregnancy and hoping for the 1st child at last. By my calculations, i'm due 19th June. 
Had scan last Thursday given last pregnancy in April was ectopic, and the gestational sac and yolk sac were there but no trace of fetal pole or embryo. They said it may just be too early to see.
Been feeling nauseous, couple of strong weird smells last week, and have been constipated on and off. However over the weekend, the constipation reversed to the opposite!!
Anyone else feeling the same or had early scans at just before 6 weeks and had the same?


----------



## -Linn-

didnt have any early scans or anything but wanted to say welcome and best of luck with the pregnancy... i think it is normal not to see a baby before 6 or 7 weeks!


----------



## Tara123006

Congrats to all the new bfp's!!! 

Hmmm.... I'm 21 and conceived in sept (9) so that suggests a girl for me. Although I was 18 and conceived my DD in jan (1) which says boy but she was obviously not a boy :) guess we shall see. Anyone thinking ab using intelligender? Haha I will just for fun more than likely!!!


----------



## -Linn-

i was gonna use intelligender but then got told it doesnt work so saving the money now!


----------



## lili24

Tempted to use it but I think I will just wait... I think I will get a private gender scan at 16 weeks because I am so impatient like that.

Waiting for the Dr to call me back to see what this infection may be that the hospital has found. Told me to call at 8.30, no Dr available, call back at 12.15, no Dr available. Call back at 3.15 if he hasn't called me. I hate the waiting game!


----------



## Lawa

Scan tomorrow ladies :D


----------



## lili24

Good luck Lawa xx


----------



## Lawa

Thanks hun really scared lol.

Last monday we saw a Yolk and a sac of 12 mm


----------



## lili24

I think you'll see a heartbeat this time :D x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Good luck at your scan Lawa, how exciting!

12 days till mine!


----------



## Lawa

I go from being excited go scared lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lkeecey said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just popped over to Third Tri and found this. Its a way of predicting gender. Just an old wife tale, but thought it might be a bit of fun. If anyone is interested, I might create a list and then in a few months we can see how accurate it was. :thumbup:
> 
> You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> So mine is 21 (odd) + 9 (odd) = Girl!!:pink:


hello i am still here. trying to keep up but keep getting lost with all the posts hehehe.

right so for my eldest i was 22 and 10 so girl so thats right.
for youngest i was 28 and 10 so girl again!
this one im 30 and 9 so boy! yay that would be fab if right.


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lawa said:


> I go from being excited go scared lol

you will be fine sweetie. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy fingers crossed it will be a boy then, seems to be right for most people who already got kids... its right for my DD and for me too :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Lawa said:


> I go from being excited go scared lol

Same hun! Round and round like a bloody rollercoaster?! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

me too... i was so positive all week and now I keep getting really really scared :( 
wish we could skip first tri!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

yeah! First tri is good in some ways, but generally it just sucks because of all the stress! I can't wait until I can feel bubs in there, kicking about. Then I won't be scared of everything in the universe :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah u wait, whenever DD was sleeping for too long I'd worry about her not moving for a while... u get addicted to those kicks! Sometimes I would poke her just to get some movement and know she is ok :) It never stops lol...

Did that Facebook thing work now lol?


----------



## Dixielane

Morning ladies (from US, might not be morning in the UK lol) 

I am not sure whether to date my pregnancy now by what baby measures or my LMP? According to LMP im 8weeks. By babys measurements, im 7wks 6d.

I have pretty intense waves of nausea -- seems to come in the evening tho, when I am more tired. I feel semi woozy in the a.m. but nothing i cant function through and ignore somewhat. Anyone else have "evening sickness"? Still havent thrown up, but i am thinking i have a high tolerance....i get SO nauseated to where I go to the bathroom, and my mouth fills up with saliva and I wretch.... :dohh: A nap and constant snacking seems to help me woozies


----------



## -Linn-

Hey Dixielane :) 

Yes it is nearly 4pm in the UK! 
I also got evening sickness... for 2 weeks it was 24 hour sickness but for the last 3 days it only hit me in the afternoons/evenings I did really worry at first thought my MS disappeared but it's just hitting me now and I'm starting to relax again. I have been sick a few times esp in the evenings before dinner!


----------



## lisalou31

HI all you lovely ladies was told to drop by so here i am... 
Im due 16th June 2010 newly single and have over the last few days been having really bad morning sickness and constipated (sorry tmi) any advice on either would be much appreciated.
:hugs: to you all


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello everyone, haven't dropped by in a while, thought I'd get acquainted with you all!
I'm having my first ultrasound tomorrow: I'm really really nervous... But excited all rolled into one. I'll be going alone, since DH is in the middle of exams (he just went back to school after being laid off in January 2009). I'm scared there will be bad news and I'll break down... Trying to be optimistic, no reason to be scared (well other than inexplicable irrational anxiety!).
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Lisalou - welcome to the June babies thread :) 

Regarding constipation: you can try drinking prune juice (if u like that), red or white grape juice, generally drinking as much water as possible will help. Sugary drinks like coke, lemonade etc will make it worse, same goes for white bread. You can eat pineapples or kiwis, sultanas... these are things that are meant to help.... anything thats high in fibre. 

Regarding the MS you could try seabands, they are meant to work for some and sucking on mints, ice cold drinks, ice cream, ice lollies and eating little but often... my sickness gets worst when my stomach is empty or I'm very tired, so sleeping more might make it better too. :hugs: 

hello Junebug, how exciting your first scan! Best of luck... I'm sure you will see your little bean and it will be just perfect! You are pregnant it is normal to be scared... I am scared and worried all the time... everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Dixielane

-Linn- said:


> Hey Dixielane :)
> 
> Yes it is nearly 4pm in the UK!
> I also got evening sickness... for 2 weeks it was 24 hour sickness but for the last 3 days it only hit me in the afternoons/evenings I did really worry at first thought my MS disappeared but it's just hitting me now and I'm starting to relax again. I have been sick a few times esp in the evenings before dinner!

i havent had 24 hr long sickness... it seems to be small waves all day (very small...just reminds me of slightly hung over), then in the evening fora few hours i feel YUCK! I wanna sleep, dont want to get off couch, wretch a bit (no puking), and eating wards it off. I wish I could throw up, lol it might make me feel more confident..I get these nauseated moments but then feel FINE off and on, and think "wow was i even sick?" LOL I guess its a goodsign i am feeling definatly "NOT" normal....and my boobs have a deep ache..and i get heartburn...Joy...lol


----------



## Dixielane

-Linn- said:


> Lisalou - welcome to the June babies thread :)
> 
> Regarding constipation: you can try drinking prune juice (if u like that), red or white grape juice, generally drinking as much water as possible will help. Sugary drinks like coke, lemonade etc will make it worse, same goes for white bread. You can eat pineapples or kiwis, sultanas... these are things that are meant to help.... anything thats high in fibre.
> 
> Regarding the MS you could try seabands, they are meant to work for some and sucking on mints, ice cold drinks, ice cream, ice lollies and eating little but often... my sickness gets worst when my stomach is empty or I'm very tired, so sleeping more might make it better too. :hugs:
> 
> hello Junebug, how exciting your first scan! Best of luck... I'm sure you will see your little bean and it will be just perfect! You are pregnant it is normal to be scared... I am scared and worried all the time... everything will be fine :hugs:

My MS is also worse when tired...so ironically, I feel decent in the morning when im well rested, as long as i eat. If i dont eat I will barely want to stand!


----------



## -Linn-

Dixielane not actually being sick is perfectly normal, with DD i felt sick nearly all day it was always worst when i hadnt eaten and in the evenings but i only ever had to retch and when i do throw up now i still feel bad afterwards... the nauseous feeling is enough for me! I'm sure your pregnancy is progressing well...


----------



## trynitey

Feeling perfectly fine today. I am a bit worried. I have no real symptoms and I spotted a tiny bit lastnight.


----------



## SylvieB

Hello to all the new girls here and congrats!
I'm feeling the worst when I'm tired and hungry - which usually in the middle of the night when DD wakes me up, at 4 am in the morning when I have to get up cause DH needs to get to work and needs a lift or at night before going to sleep because I don't wanna gain 60 pounds like in my first pregnancy again lol


----------



## Lawa

I have major decided my boob hurt way more in the evening lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lawa said:


> I have major decided my boob hurt way more in the evening lol


I agree! So I run my 1.5-2 miles on the treadmill in the morning instead. I found this amazing bra called the Ta-Ta Tamer at Lululemon, the girls don't move a millimeter when I run. It's amazing! Soon, I'll be wearing it to bed too 

CJ


----------



## Lawa

I have been wearing my shock absober lmao


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lots of new faces - welcome and congratulations!!!

Junebug_CJ - good luck for tomorrow hun!

Not had a sore (.)(.)s yet like everyone else, but then I am still breastfeeding .. and they do seem a little bigger but again think thats because I'm not feeding as much now.

MS seems to have leveled off today, managed breakfast and was really hungry at lunch.


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey all!
Hope everyone is well! My main issue today is tiredness. I just cant seem to function at all, my blood pressure is through the floorboards, so low that the monitor in the ambulance didn't pick it up - they did it four times at the hospital!
I am sleeping longer in the mornings because I physically just can not get up, then I am still exhausted throughout the day! Its killing me. 
I am working really hard to keep my fluids up and eat all the right things to sustain the energy levels, but seriously - I am just whacked!
Sylvie - I know what its like to be starving at night and worried about eating! With my first I gained sooooo much weight because I ate constantly. I have managed to get it all off now, but it goes on alot easier than it comes off! Try some fruit maybe...?
x


----------



## SylvieB

angelbaby, i didn't feel like i was eating that much during my first pregnancy and more than half the weight was off 2 days after birth, the other half within 2 or 3 months but my DH is a bit freaked out about me getting so big again. But seriously, if it was mainly water, there is not a lot I can do about it, is there? my MW always complimented me on how fit I still was (didn't have a car then and took the bus everywhere and thus, I usually ended up walking a fair amount).
sore (.)(.)s: already been wearing a bra nonstop for the past couple of weeks, way too sore not to :(


----------



## Ria_Rose

Angelbaby - sounds like you're having a bad time of it. :hugs: I know my blood pressure is low but they never had trouble registering it. Apparently its good for babies but not for us - dizzy spells etc.


----------



## angelbaby999

So long as bubs is ok, that is all that matters. Hubby and I cant stop buying things for him/her!
Is it me or does everyone seem to be very quiet tonight?:huh:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hope you are feeling better soon angelbaby :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

trynitey said:


> Feeling perfectly fine today. I am a bit worried. I have no real symptoms and I spotted a tiny bit lastnight.

Totally agree with you hun. Feel nothing today, no sore bbs, V slight nausea gone and no so much cm. Am keeping positive, sure everything is fine for us both xx


----------



## angelbaby999

Thank you Drazic! I know tiredness is a bit pathetic in comparrison with the sickness etc but it is really killing me! I just can't seem to do anything.
Ah well it will all be so worth it! x


----------



## angelbaby999

My ticker is driving me nuts! I am 8 weeks 5 days not six. Some days it gets it right but others it just makes it up!


----------



## -Linn-

haha angelbaby my ticker always falls behind, stupid lilypie! 

hope you will feel better soon, i also feel tired all the time. its a good sign :) 
I haven't bought anything for my baby yet, got everything i need really... 
But After 25 weeks I will buy a few things, like yet another carrier to add to the collection :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

angelbaby999 said:


> My ticker is driving me nuts! I am 8 weeks 5 days not six. Some days it gets it right but others it just makes it up!

my liliepie one kept going wrong too so i changed it. stupid lilliepie :growlmad:


----------



## Drazic<3

The two apps I have on my phone for dates have somehow got themselves out of sync. I prefer looking at the further on one, even though I know it's wrong! :dohh:


----------



## angelbaby999

-Linn- said:


> haha angelbaby my ticker always falls behind, stupid lilypie!
> 
> hope you will feel better soon, i also feel tired all the time. its a good sign :)
> I haven't bought anything for my baby yet, got everything i need really...
> But After 25 weeks I will buy a few things, like yet another carrier to add to the collection :)

Yes, I guess it means the baby is draining all my energy in order to grow. Go baby go!
Ooh I'm peeing constantly (again!)
I too have everything a baby ould possibly need, but I just can't help it, there is nothing more enjoyable than baby shopping, I see things and just have to have them!
I just want to pass the time - its so exciting!


----------



## angelbaby999

Drazic<3 said:


> The two apps I have on my phone for dates have somehow got themselves out of sync. I prefer looking at the further on one, even though I know it's wrong! :dohh:

Lol I know what u mean, I like to pretend! he he :happydance:


----------



## angelbaby999

Ooh I am now only nine posts away from being allowed in the chat room. woohoo!


----------



## Jane1972

I got really excited about that too, but found no one in the pregnancy one :nope:& couldn't keep up with the general chatter.
I'm too slow.:wacko:


----------



## lisab1984

Hi All, 

Im expecting on the 17th June 2009 whoop whoop, anyone else on here often near this date, thats wants to share there symptoms etc?? Ive started to feel sick but have not been sick yet. Im still hungry and getting lots of twinges / slight growing pains, boobs are getting sore.

Congrats to all you ladies 

:)


----------



## grumpygal76

june 3 here


----------



## trynitey

Haven't had any spotting since that lil bit lastnight! My boobs kill me in the evening time, and I seem to get my nausea in the evening right after dinner too. It goes away after a few hours of eating but outside of that, that's about it. I'm also SUPER tired by 4pm in the evening too. I have absolutely no energy right before dinner and end up passing out and napping, and I NEVER nap so that's out of the norm for me.


----------



## Drazic<3

Urrrr. It's the morning. I want to go back to bedddddd. :sleep:


----------



## Megg33k

Hi! Can I join up? It looks like June 27 for me. I won't know more until my first MW appointment on Dec 1 at 10+2. That's exactly 5 weeks from right now! Woo!


----------



## TashTash

Good Morning Girls 

Hope everyone is well??

Im feeling alright ............not sure if that should make me worried or not tho lol............you know what its like!

According to the gender thing its a BOY for me ..............everything has pointed to me having a boy, including the clairvoyant who told me i would be pregnant now and having a boy!! So im pretty much believing im having a boy! 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

Megg33k said:


> Hi! Can I join up? It looks like June 27 for me. I won't know more until my first MW appointment on Dec 1 at 10+2. That's exactly 5 weeks from right now! Woo!

of course you can join! so happy to see you on this thread :) 
did that test at the doctors come back positive for you?? ah you must be so excited got a midwife appointment!


----------



## Megg33k

-Linn- said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Can I join up? It looks like June 27 for me. I won't know more until my first MW appointment on Dec 1 at 10+2. That's exactly 5 weeks from right now! Woo!
> 
> of course you can join! so happy to see you on this thread :)
> did that test at the doctors come back positive for you?? ah you must be so excited got a midwife appointment!Click to expand...

Funny enough... there was no test. I called the office of the midwife I decided to use, and I told them I was pregnant and wanted to book with her. At first, they said I couldn't because I used to see an OB/GYN in that office. Now, I would rather deliver in a cold dark cave alone if this OB/GYN was the last doctor... no, last HUMAN... on earth. So, I would tell them exactly where to shove that. LOL But, they decided to let me book with the midwife when I said "Yes, but I've decided I want a midwife for my pregnancy, and I'd like to work with yours." LOL They booked me for 10 weeks - Dec 1 - for my first appointment and scan... that was that. No test.... no confirmation... nothing! I'm excited that I don't have to face all of that actually! Very excited! (Has anyone else lost the ability to type correctly with "pregnancy brain"?... I typed "every" instead of "very" at first... that's not even a type... just a different word!)


----------



## Ria_Rose

Aw weclome everyone.

Megg - I saw my Doctor and they didn't feel the need to test me either, sounds like normal practice to take your word for it.

I have bloods tomorrow - going to get them to let me lay down as I can't risk fainting again, not when I've got to walk Josh home after - darn low BP. lol. Thenswine flu jab saturday IF i decide to have. MW seemed quite positive after reading the research.

Felt OK yesterday and ate loads, not feeling brilliant today - but only eatten a chewy bar and drunk a glass of milk so far...


----------



## Ria_Rose

Trynitey - glad the spotting has stopped

Angelbaby - I know what you mean about already having the baby stuff but wanting to boy more, almost wish we'd been getting rid of stuff as Josh grew out of it so I could start again.

If it is an other boy as predicted I really have no excuse to buy ANYTHING :( except a double buggy... and when LO gets too big for the moses a new cot/bed.

I shouldn't moan, it will save us a lot of money, but I LOVE baby shopping - and don't get me started on ow cute girls clothes are in comparison to the boys stuff, lol.


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey all.
Hubby is working all day today, so I have the whole day at home with matthew and the cleaning. Matthew found the blue paint and squirted it all over my dining room carpet this morning, so I have been on my knees scrubbing the carpet. (He is still hanging from the light fixture by his big toe!)
Welcome and congrats Megg!


----------



## lili24

Afternoon ladies! Welcome Megg! 

I ordered a Mamas and Papas catalogue and it arrived today. Oh I'm so excited!


----------



## SylvieB

hey, just wanted to come by quickly and say hi and congrats to all the new girls here. getting pretty full.
i'm really tired and feeling sick, so i'm gonna lie on the couch and read new moon. was reading it this morning and started crying, hubby got up and was all upset that i woke him up when nothing was "wrong" with me. hell yeah, there was something wrong with me, edward just left her standing in the forrest... (though i know he'll be back cause they couldn't possibly have another 2 books without him and her together and it was only the beginning of the book - i still feel like bloody crying!). is it too much to ask to get some comforting words or maybe a cuddle? lol


----------



## Cobo76

Yay!!!!!! Megg is here! :happydance: 

Welcome to all the newbies! 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## emsiee

Hello all!!

Now i know my baby is officially gonna be a July baby but can i join anyway??

Hi Lily!! :howdy: Another graduate of the CBFM wonders!
I just ordered a mothercare catalogue and cannot wait to start shopping. Its been 11 years since I was pregnant so Ive forgotten what it feels like! lol


----------



## lili24

Oh course you can join us Emsie, your baby could come early and arrive in June anyway! Haha! Congratulations xx


----------



## emsiee

lili24 said:


> Oh course you can join us Emsie, your baby could come early and arrive in June anyway! Haha! Congratulations xx

I hope it does! Its too near my sons birthdayJuly 10th! ha ha

Thanks xxx


----------



## Cobo76

I know what you mean queenemsie. It has been almost 11 years for me too. Its so exciting but kind of scary at the same time. Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## emsiee

Cobo76 said:


> I know what you mean queenemsie. It has been almost 11 years for me too. Its so exciting but kind of scary at the same time. Congrats on your BFP!

Thanks Cobo. 

Im sooo scared, but very excited at the same time. I think its because i know what to expect, but its been that long, i kinda dont..if that makes sense!


----------



## lisalou31

lisab1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im expecting on the 17th June 2009 whoop whoop, anyone else on here often near this date, thats wants to share there symptoms etc?? Ive started to feel sick but have not been sick yet. Im still hungry and getting lots of twinges / slight growing pains, boobs are getting sore.
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies
> 
> :)

Hi lisab1984 im due the 16th june Im on here everyday i too started to feel sick a few days ago and have been sick a few times, Im suffering with constipation at the moment and boobs are very sore.

Congrats to you xx


----------



## -Linn-

Megg thats fab, no test... and you are getting to see a midwife! 5 weeks seems a long time away but I'm sure the time will just fly by. I remember when I tested early and that was nearly 5 weeks ago! I'm having a scan at 11 weeks and can't wait. 

Hope to read you on the June babes thread more often!

hahaha I just put the wrong word in as well, definitely preggo brain lol

xxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi all! Went to bed at 8:30 last night, felt great to be in bed for almost 10 hours!!! I still tossed and turned a bit, but dozed off a lot too. Last night I was craving pub food, which is perfect since the pub by our house has a 1/2 price appetizers on Mondays deal! Fries, nachos, wings, perogies, all great pregnancy foods... NOT! Oh well, at least I feel like I got my fill of junk food for a while!

My first ultrasound is at 2 PM today!!! It's now 10:30 AM, just 3.5 more hours to go, yay!!!

How is everyone else feeling today?
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug - good luck for the scan :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Junebug - good luck for the scan :)

Thanks :happydance:


----------



## Dixielane

I am SICK! :( We slept with the air on last night, and it was super cold.... I woke up with a stuffy pounding head.

What can I take thats safe during pregnancy to feel better?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Dixielane said:


> I am SICK! :( We slept with the air on last night, and it was super cold.... I woke up with a stuffy pounding head.
> 
> What can I take thats safe during pregnancy to feel better?

Acetaminophen - had a migraine yesterday and spoke with the pharmacist...
Hope you feel better soon!!!
CJ


----------



## Mrs G

Junebug_CJ said:


> Dixielane said:
> 
> 
> I am SICK! :( We slept with the air on last night, and it was super cold.... I woke up with a stuffy pounding head.
> 
> What can I take thats safe during pregnancy to feel better?
> 
> Acetaminophen - had a migraine yesterday and spoke with the pharmacist...
> Hope you feel better soon!!!
> CJClick to expand...

Or paracetamol is fine.

Good luck with scan junebug x


----------



## Dixielane

Okay.... thank you.

I wonder, is Zicam safe?


----------



## SylvieB

hey!
anyone other than me feeling sick all the time? it's about 10 C, 50 F here at the moment and I'm running around in a T-shirt and at night, when it gets about 2 C, 35 F, I need to have the window open or my MS feels even worse. Poor DH wakes up almost frozen every morning :p
junebug, good luck for ur scan!


----------



## lili24

Good luck Junebug xx


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie its exactly the same here, I have been eating all day but feeling so sick, I got all windows open and its only 14 C inside, I also got mine open all night. Why was I worried yesterday about the lack of MS? I now noticed I always get bad MS when I feel veeeeeery tired, but got my DD so can't sleep anymore... think I'm gonna have an ice lollie now, hope that helps!


----------



## lili24

Ice lollies work for me Linn! I felt fine yesterday but was sick twice in the evening so that stopped me worrying. Today though I haven't been sick at all, and my stomach is handling food well for a change.... I am SO worried about MMC :(


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I was also sick last night. The bad MS kicked in at 4pm yesterday and in the evening I was throwing up... today I felt fine again at first and then at 1pm when I started to feel quite tired I started feeling sick and now I'm shattered and feel like I'm about to throw up, so I think there is a connection there! I just can't wait for my scan now hopefully I can relax more after that!!!


----------



## -Linn-

sorry Lili was meant to write as well, that I too get worried about MMC but I'm more relaxed now... I had this for 5 days now and eventually I always do feel sick... I'm sure it will still hit you later!


----------



## juless

I'm back after a not so great weekend. Had what was basically my period - had a very heavy day with bad cramps. So, maybe it was a chemical pregnancy? Wierd thing is I'm feeling more hormonal now than last week - snappy one minute and weepy the next... I didn't have a good feeling when I started bleeding last week so I had already accepted that this probally wasn't going to last. I'm doing okay though and trying to focus on the future! So you can take my name off, I guess.


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry juless xxx


----------



## -Linn-

so sorry juless, if you didnt already ... you should go and see your GP!


----------



## juless

I'm going to try to get in to see him. Annoying thing is I don't know if they even believed I was pregnant in the first place (since I had the "inconclusive" urine test first visit). I know there had to be some reason I had two positive hpt's from two different brands! It is strange because if I think back to my last cycle, what happened this month was exactly the same. Last and this month I had 3-4 days where I would go to the bathroom, have bleeding, but then nothing more for most of the day. Didn't need pads or anything - just some bleeding when using the bathroom. Then I would have a heavy day with heavy cramping (very normal for me to have heavy cramping) and then be pretty much done after that. Normally I have a bit of spotting, heavy day, then a few light days and it's over. It's gone backward! I'll try to get in to speak to my doctor about it. I'm still very bloated and getting cramps in my ovaries (first one side, then other side, then repeat...) and in my abdomen - like pulled muscles. But since I had heavy bleeding, cramps there can't be any way I'm still pregnant - must just be hormones still in my system.


----------



## Drazic<3

So sorry juless :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Still they should examine you and look into it, could be chemicals, maybe the GP can refer you to a fertility specialist! I wish u all the best and hope you will have a healthy baby soon... so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Thanks Linn hun :hugs:

Juless I am very sorry for your loss, I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

So so sorry juless

:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

No probs Lili, we are all in it together, I think the worrying is perfectly normal.. shame we dont have a window the the womb so we can always check our little ones are fine in there!


----------



## juless

Thank you! I appreciate that!
I just got off the phone with the doctor's office and was told that I most likely miscarried and to see how my next period is... didn't want me to come in or anything. I just hope I can feel "normal" again soon.. I am so bloated and tired still and I hate that I still get those twinges in my belly!. I will keep praying that it won't be long before I have a healthy pregnancy! I'm staying positive, or at least trying to! Thanks you guys, you've really helped me feel better!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Fingers crossed for you Juless :hugs:



-Linn- said:


> No probs Lili, we are all in it together, I think the worrying is perfectly normal.. shame we dont have a window the the womb so we can always check our little ones are fine in there!

Looking forward to my scan and when my doppler starts being able to pick up a HB, makes me feel more secure. The best is when you can feel movement, very reassuring.


----------



## Jane1972

So sorry Juless:hugs:


----------



## Jane1972

Megg33k said:


> Hi! Can I join up? It looks like June 27 for me. I won't know more until my first MW appointment on Dec 1 at 10+2. That's exactly 5 weeks from right now! Woo!

Yay welcome megg & ninja:happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

yes movement is very reassuring but then if you dont feel it for a while lol... i think all mums worry about their children :)


----------



## SylvieB

juless, i'm so sorry!
really, they didn't ask you to come in? in germany they make you because sometimes you don't mc even with heavy bleeding and even if you do, it's still possible that the body doesn't sort everything out and you might still have to go to the doc's to get everything back to normal. i hope everything goes back to normal though and you'll get pregnant soon xx
feel like eating spaghetti bolognese but can't even stand the thought of opening a can with ready-made sauce and warm it up. guess we'll end up just having some salad lol hubby didn't seem to happy when i said i felt to sick to be cooking. for some reason, i think he doesn't believe in MS. ordered a book for expecting daddy's on amazon, hopefully he'll be more understanding once he's read it (if he ever will)
no clue what to do about tea though lol xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Yes i was thinking that but trying tobe positive, lol

Had to do kick charts last time and at 36 weeks didn't feel him move for 24hours... went to day clinic and as soon as i was strapped up he kicked the equipment, lol


----------



## Jane1972

angelbaby999 said:


> Hey all.
> Hubby is working all day today, so I have the whole day at home with matthew and the cleaning. Matthew found the blue paint and squirted it all over my dining room carpet this morning, so I have been on my knees scrubbing the carpet. (He is still hanging from the light fixture by his big toe!)
> Welcome and congrats Megg!

:rofl:


----------



## grumpygal76

I bought a fetal doppler. I just heard the heart beat Iam over the moon. I think the read out said 130 bpm i am 8 weeks 6 days today !!!! I am sooo happy.


----------



## Jane1972

grumpygal76 said:


> I bought a fetal doppler. I just heard the heart beat Iam over the moon. I think the read out said 130 bpm i am 8 weeks 6 days today !!!! I am sooo happy.

Wow :happydance:
what make was it & where can I get one? 
Anyone know where I can get one in uk that picks up this early?


----------



## grumpygal76

baby sound! fetal doppler I got it off craigslist.com for $20


----------



## Drazic<3

Wow, you heard it already? Amazing hun. Babysound?


----------



## Drazic<3

I guess its this one? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sound-Doppler-display-Listen-unborn/dp/B001ERS9H4 
Doesn't seem to be advertised as any earlier than the angel sounds. You are tempting me to try mine now... ooooo


----------



## Wish4another

So sorry Juless. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

grumpygal76 said:


> baby sound! fetal doppler I got it off craigslist.com for $20

could u please post a link? i wanna buy it but couldnt find that page!


----------



## Drazic<3

^
Hun, I think craigslist is like classified ads, probably was a one of for that price. There about £40 on amazon.


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic<3 said:


> I guess its this one? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sound-Doppler-display-Listen-unborn/dp/B001ERS9H4
> Doesn't seem to be advertised as any earlier than the angel sounds. You are tempting me to try mine now... ooooo

I found that but thats a lot more than 20$... which is more like 10£ so I would like the link to that page she bought it on... I got an angelsound doppler, had it with DD but I didnt think it worked very well! Let us know how u get on...


----------



## -Linn-

oh sorry didnt see your other post,,, i wont be buying it for 40£ than I will just get a Hi Bebe one if im already spending lots of money!


----------



## lili24

You can rent a Hi Bebe one from eBay for £9.95 a month which is good.. I'm tempted to buy the Angel Sounds one just cos they seem a bargain. Has anyone got one? 

Tryyyyyyyyyy it Drazic! How can you resist lol.


----------



## -Linn-

i dont want to rent it as I'd wanna use it for quite a while i think it works out cheaper to just buy the Hi Bebe one... yeah try it, for me it didnt work for ages!!!


----------



## lili24

Wouldn't you recommend Angel Sounds then Linn?

It does work out cheaper to buy it if you want to use it for a while, but if you just want a couple of months then rental is a good option. I'd probably get addicted to using it and keep it for 9 months, so might be best if I buy one! x


----------



## -Linn-

thats what i thought and i didnt have much joy with my angelsounds monitor, i also want one with a heartrate display. but i heard others used it and it was fine. so i dont wanna put u off... but i won't use it again with this baby!


----------



## Lkeecey

Been off for two-ish days and had 15 pages to catch up with WOW! 

I AM SO EXCITED FOR TOMORROW: not only my MIDWIFE APPT, but also IM 9 WEEKS and also THE BABY IS GRADUATING FROM EMBRYO TO FOETUS/FETUS (spelling country dependent LOL)!!!! 

So excited to see if the midwife will let us hear the heartbeat.


Tiredness is in full swing and is my newest symptom. Sickness is so so, not as bad as it has been. Went to get my boobs measured today and they are the same size, but the lady suggested I go up a band/rib cage size just for comfort. I bought one non-underwired maternity bra which is SO comfy!


List updated congrats girls :bfp: 

New gender list: (See Pg 199 for instructions)
BizyBee  girl
Sweetniss113  girl
Trynitey  boy
Aneageraussie  girl
Drazic <3  girl
Kacie  girl
Lili24  boy
Linn  girl
SlyvieB  boy
Lkeecey  girl
Kalim  girl
Angelbaby999 -girl
Debgreasby - boy
SharonF - girl
123davis - girl
Ria_Rose - boy
Vickie83  boy
Tara123006  Girl
E&Ls mummy  boy
Tashtash  Boy

xxxxxx

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

lili24 said:


> Tryyyyyyyyyy it Drazic! How can you resist lol.

:rofl: The ONLY way has been to leave it out my way upstairs and I don't have the right battery in the house! Though after hearing others success, I am tempted :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Ooooohhh, what time is your Midwife hunny, I am there too tomorrow! Will you text me? :hugs:


----------



## Lkeecey

Drazic<3 said:


> Ooooohhh, what time is your Midwife hunny, I am there too tomorrow! Will you text me? :hugs:

It is at 2.40pm - yep, I will text you!! When is yours? I am so excited I am bouncing off the walls!! Three things to look forward to :D xxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Best of luck for your midwife appointment! I already wrote to you on Facebook :)


----------



## lili24

Louisey you have an extra thing to look forward to tomorrow, your ticker will move up a box! You will graduate from 'shrimp looking thing' to 'baby'.....!


----------



## Ria_Rose

grumpygal76 said:


> I bought a fetal doppler. I just heard the heart beat Iam over the moon. I think the read out said 130 bpm i am 8 weeks 6 days today !!!! I am sooo happy.

WOW, I tried with mine but only getting what I think is either my heartbeat or the 'woshwosh' of the placenta. Seems quite far to the right so I'm dubious.

Last time I didn't find it till about 10 weeks I think so not trying properly till then.


----------



## Drazic<3

Lkeecey, mine is 1pm - which I have also just told you on my journal too. I should FB you these things :rofl: Thanks Linn, I am a little nervous, but I guess it will just be proding and bloods and things. Oooooo... what are the three things?! EDIT - Midwife appointment, going up a box to bubs...I'm one down! 

We are taking bubs to another gig tomorrow. This little ninja is going to be quite the metalhead :rofl:


----------



## lili24

I'm glad other peoples sickness is on the decline too, it must be relatively normal at this stage. Tiredness is my newest symptom too, knackered 24/7! x


----------



## Drazic<3

I haven't felt sick at all today, I think it comes and goes sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## lili24

3rd thing.. graduating from embryo to fetus! 

Good luck girls for the appointments, mines on Thursday! I can just picture your little baby rocking out at all these gigs Drazic, haha, so cute!


----------



## Lkeecey

lili24 said:


> louisey you have an extra thing to look forward to tomorrow, your ticker will move up a box! You will graduate from 'shrimp looking thing' to 'baby'.....!

omfg tomorrow is the best day ever!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Good luck at the MW Lkeecey.

And good luck Drazic!

I have blood tests tomorrow ... going to ask them to do it with me laying down as my low BP always means I faint. I'm going by myself with Josh so hopefully I'll be OK to walk home again after. Must make myself eat breakfast before I go too!


----------



## -Linn-

the best day ever will be your scan hunny :) and then meeting your baby!


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww Lkeecey :hugs: YAY! We can't wait to join you the third box on Thursday! 

Lili, I can too now! Sure that will make me giggle tomorrow. OH keeps sticking an earphone in my bellybutton, even though I have told him bubs can't hear yet! He so wants him to be musical! :)


----------



## Lkeecey

Drazic<3 said:


> Lkeecey, mine is 1pm - which I have also just told you on my journal too. I should FB you these things :rofl: Thanks Linn, I am a little nervous, but I guess it will just be proding and bloods and things. Oooooo... what are the three things?! EDIT - Midwife appointment, going up a box to bubs...I'm one down!
> 
> We are taking bubs to another gig tomorrow. This little ninja is going to be quite the metalhead :rofl:

FOUR THINGS NOW!! WOOOOO!!

1) midwife appt
2) Being 9 weeks
3) being foetus not embryo anymore
4) moving up a box on ticker!!!!

I've just replied to your post on your journal DOH! HAving the same convo in two places!! haha xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic<3 said:


> Awww Lkeecey :hugs: YAY! We can't wait to join you the third box on Thursday!
> 
> Lili, I can too now! Sure that will make me giggle tomorrow. OH keeps sticking an earphone in my bellybutton, even though I have told him bubs can't hear yet! He so wants him to be musical! :)

awww thats cute, baby will soon be able to hear it :)


----------



## Ria_Rose

Sounds like a very good day.... maybe you should do the lottery too? You never know;)


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> the best day ever will be your scan hunny :) and then meeting your baby!

This is very true. But tomorrow will be the best day so far....  xxx:thumbup:

Ria - What a good idea!!! LOL


----------



## lili24

Good luck Ria, I absolutely hate needles and faint at the thought of getting one. Having a blood test will feel like such an achievement to me once I've done it.. x


----------



## Drazic<3

Ria_rose, thanks sweety. Good luck for you too tomorrow! I am sure that will be my least favourite bit of tomorrow, having bloods taken.


----------



## Lkeecey

Ditto, drazic. I despise it. x


----------



## Jane1972

Lkeecey said:


> Been off for two-ish days and had 15 pages to catch up with WOW!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED FOR TOMORROW: not only my MIDWIFE APPT, but also I&#8217;M 9 WEEKS and also THE BABY IS GRADUATING FROM EMBRYO TO FOETUS/FETUS (spelling country dependent LOL)!!!!
> 
> So excited to see if the midwife will let us hear the heartbeat.
> 
> 
> Tiredness is in full swing and is my newest symptom. Sickness is so so, not as bad as it has been. Went to get my boobs measured today and they are the same size, but the lady suggested I go up a band/rib cage size just for comfort. I bought one non-underwired maternity bra which is SO comfy!
> 
> 
> List updated congrats girls :bfp:
> 
> New gender list: (See Pg 199 for instructions)
> BizyBee &#8211; girl
> Sweetniss113 &#8211; girl
> Trynitey &#8211; boy
> Aneageraussie &#8211; girl
> Drazic <3 &#8211; girl
> Kacie &#8211; girl
> Lili24 &#8211; boy
> Linn &#8211; girl
> SlyvieB &#8211; boy
> Lkeecey &#8211; girl
> Kalim &#8211; girl
> Angelbaby999 -girl
> Debgreasby - boy
> SharonF - girl
> 123davis - girl
> Ria_Rose - boy
> Vickie83 &#8211; boy
> Tara123006 &#8211; Girl
> E&L&#8217;s mummy &#8211; boy
> Tashtash &#8211; Boy
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> Hope you are all well xxxx

That is so fantastic getting to say hello to your baby.:happydance:

Can you put me down for a boy.:baby:


----------



## angelbaby999

I can't seem to get more than one ticker, everytime I get another it replaces the last. ugh.
Congrats on nine weeks tomorrow LKeecey! Our babies are about 3 cm long! he he! X


----------



## Lkeecey

New gender list: (See Pg 199 for instructions)
BizyBee &#8211; girl
Sweetniss113 &#8211; girl
Trynitey &#8211; boy
Aneageraussie &#8211; girl
Drazic <3 &#8211; girl
Kacie &#8211; girl
Lili24 &#8211; boy
Linn &#8211; girl
SlyvieB &#8211; boy
Lkeecey &#8211; girl
Kalim &#8211; girl
Angelbaby999 -girl
Debgreasby - boy
SharonF - girl
123davis - girl
Ria_Rose - boy
Vickie83 &#8211; boy
Tara123006 &#8211; Girl
E&L&#8217;s mummy &#8211; boy
Tashtash &#8211; Boy
Jane1972 - boy
katyblot - boy
Megg33K - girl

Will find somewhere more permanent to put the list and the instructions on how to work out the gender tomorrow :) 



Angelbaby!! Congrats on 9 weeks for you too :) xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

New gender list: (See Pg 199 for instructions)
BizyBee  girl
Sweetniss113  girl
Trynitey  boy
Aneageraussie  girl
Drazic <3  girl
Kacie  girl
Lili24  boy
Linn  girl
SlyvieB  boy
Lkeecey  girl
Kalim  girl
Angelbaby999 -girl
Debgreasby - boy
SharonF - girl
123davis - girl
Ria_Rose - boy
Vickie83  boy
Tara123006  Girl
E&Ls mummy  boy
Tashtash  Boy
Jane1972 - boy

Will find somewhere more permanent to put the list and the instructions on how to work out the gender tomorrow :) 



Angelbaby!! Congrats on 9 weeks for you too :) xxx


----------



## lisab1984

trynitey said:


> Haven't had any spotting since that lil bit lastnight! My boobs kill me in the evening time, and I seem to get my nausea in the evening right after dinner too. It goes away after a few hours of eating but outside of that, that's about it. I'm also SUPER tired by 4pm in the evening too. I have absolutely no energy right before dinner and end up passing out and napping, and I NEVER nap so that's out of the norm for me.


Yeah Im getting the same really. Ive find ice cold water helps :) I sleot for 4 hours today! :dohh:


----------



## lisab1984

Megg33k said:


> Hi! Can I join up? It looks like June 27 for me. I won't know more until my first MW appointment on Dec 1 at 10+2. That's exactly 5 weeks from right now! Woo!

How exciting!m Ive got my first 'booking in appt' tomorrow with my GP, from there she will book my first scan in and arranage for my bloods etc, will also have to decide which hospital im going to have baby! :happydance:


----------



## Lkeecey

lisab1984 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Can I join up? It looks like June 27 for me. I won't know more until my first MW appointment on Dec 1 at 10+2. That's exactly 5 weeks from right now! Woo!
> 
> How exciting!m Ive got my first 'booking in appt' tomorrow with my GP, from there she will book my first scan in and arranage for my bloods etc, will also have to decide which hospital im going to have baby! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi Lisa :)

Good luck with your booking in appt. I've got mine tomorrow too! Just noticed you are from Sussex! Me too!!!! :D Which hospital do you think you will have? xxxx


----------



## lisab1984

lisalou31 said:


> lisab1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Im expecting on the 17th June 2009 whoop whoop, anyone else on here often near this date, thats wants to share there symptoms etc?? Ive started to feel sick but have not been sick yet. Im still hungry and getting lots of twinges / slight growing pains, boobs are getting sore.
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies
> 
> :)
> 
> Hi lisab1984 im due the 16th june Im on here everyday i too started to feel sick a few days ago and have been sick a few times, Im suffering with constipation at the moment and boobs are very sore.
> 
> Congrats to you xxClick to expand...

Ahhh congrats - I know what you mean today is the first time i was almost sick, however the feeling comes and goes throughout the day. It helps when I eat, and ice cold water helps for a little while.

Ive had the constipation too over the past week. June seems to be a very popular month - again congrats to all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## katyblot

Hi girls, 
haven't been on for a while, and tonnes to catch up on as usual!
Congrats to all the new ladies!:happydance:

Well, had my booking in appt wi midwife last week, she was lovely, and did all the usual - bloods, bp, notes etc. 
So now just gotta wait for my scan appt, in 3-4 weeks, that just seems so long to go!
Midwife said she would love to request a reassurance scan before then but the hospital always refuse them - so just gotta be patient!

still feeling nauseous every now and again, but eating seems to keep it at bay, so am gonna end up the size of the back of a bus! also really tired, but cramps have stopped. 

Oh, and i'm predicted a boy! :baby:


----------



## lisab1984

Lkeecey said:


> lisab1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Can I join up? It looks like June 27 for me. I won't know more until my first MW appointment on Dec 1 at 10+2. That's exactly 5 weeks from right now! Woo!
> 
> How exciting!m Ive got my first 'booking in appt' tomorrow with my GP, from there she will book my first scan in and arranage for my bloods etc, will also have to decide which hospital im going to have baby! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lisa :)
> 
> Good luck with your booking in appt. I've got mine tomorrow too! Just noticed you are from Sussex! Me too!!!! :D Which hospital do you think you will have? xxxxClick to expand...


Hello :hugs:

Ahhh how exciting - is this you first appt too?, as I see others see there midwife first in some cases. Im hoping they will be book me in for my first scan around early Dec. The midwife also told me once I have had my booking in appt I can make an appt to see her to have a chat.

Well I was thinking about either East Surrey or the Princess Royal

East Surrey is where I had my first 5 years ago now, and they were very good. Its also closer to me. 

I had my own private room there at the time and the staff did so much - it was easter at the time of having Ryan and they gave all the babies a easter teddy and for the parents they took prints of there feet for a card :)

I have been told if I was really happy then to go back. The only reason I was thinking of the Princess Royal was because off its rating on the NHS website. I guess I am going to stick to what I know.

What about you :happydance:


----------



## lisab1984

Congrats Katyblot - sounds like all is going to plan :)

Im really sorry Juless to hear your news :(


----------



## Megg33k

Juless - Sorry for your loss! :hugs:

I'm predicted a GIRL! :)

When is the best time to start using the fetal heart sound thing? I found one, and I intend to use it as soon as its humanly possible to hear the heartbeat! :D


----------



## lili24

It depends which one you get Megg, some say you can hear from 10 weeks, and others 12. Normally it's the more expensive ones that can be used earlier. 

Goodnight girls. Good luck to all who have MW appointments in the morning xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is the update from my first scan today.
Feeling emotionally drained, heading to bed :-(

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/212222-first-scan-good-bad.html#post3416057

CJ


----------



## Tara123006

Hiiii again :) man I never get to come on here with my DD! She keeps me busy all day long! Just wanted to pop in since it's been awhile and there are a million new pages to catch up on. Did anyone ever hear anything ab twinmad? I have been so worried ab her! Hopefully someone knows something....
My first appt is in 2 days!!!


----------



## SylvieB

Junebug, I keep my fingers crossed that everything's fine with lil one!
all the girls with appointments today: all the best and have fun. can't wait for mine tomorrow!!! xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

So my only real symptom, sore boobs, has gone.......:cry: Am trying not to worry but that's easier said than done. Have not had any real nausea and the cm I had seems to be less too......

xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Happy 9 Weeks!!!! For all those like me and Angelbaby whose bubbas are now foetuses and not embryos and who have moved up a box on the ticker!! YAYAAAAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug, fingers crossed the cyst is harmless and doesn't actually mean anything bad, esp if they didn't even point it out to you!


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats Louise, how exciting!


----------



## Megg33k

lili24 said:


> It depends which one you get Megg, some say you can hear from 10 weeks, and others 12. Normally it's the more expensive ones that can be used earlier.
> 
> Goodnight girls. Good luck to all who have MW appointments in the morning xx

Thanks! I'll have to look into it! I'm pretty anxious! LOL


----------



## -Linn-

Megg I can recommend the Hi Bebe BT 200, it's one of the more pricey ones but I had a cheaper one with DD and no joy with it, been looking into it for a while now and only heard good things about the Hi Bebe ones!


----------



## TashTash

Good morning Girlies

Im 9 weeks today and on :cloud9: It feels like an amazing achievement with every week that passes :happydance:

Had really bad sciatica last night ..........has anyone else had this yet?
DH was a bit worried i was doing too much as we got new furniture yesterday and i wouldnt go to bed until the living/dining room was sorted but it did mean i was laying on the sofa feeling sorry for myself and unable to walk properly.

I have my midewife appt on Friday at 12 and hoping that it doesnt get cancelled again :growlmad:

Going to see if she can sort my scan that i was supposed to of had by now for next Tuesday as i go back to UK for a week to visit my family ......and GO SHOPPING! you dont realise how much you miss the UK shops til all you have are the german ones lol 

x x x


----------



## Lkeecey

I've turned my OH into a right worrier!! He keeps asking 'Do you feel sick?' 'Do your boobs hurt?' and then when I say yes, he replies 'Good'. :rofl::rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## aneageraussie

hello ladies.. how are we all...

good to see few of us now in 9 th week... i agree every week passses by makes me more and more relaxed.. and after seeing heart beat last week of my peanut... im so relaxed.. i no longer check TP with a magnifying glass when i go to toilet.. :rofl:..

i also love to see ticker changing.. oh and yes.. i have to change my ticker.. as im 9w4d today... according to my dating scan last week...

as for symtomps.. NOTHING... for me at all... i guess im those lucky ones who never experiences MS.. my mom was telling me minimal symtomps point towards a boy..

just wonmdering.. i knw its too early too ask but anyone of you plan not to know gender of the baby and let it be surprise.. well im thinknig but not sure if i will be able to hold myself for it... 
how everyone feels about it?


----------



## Lkeecey

aneageraussie said:


> i also love to see ticker changing.. oh and yes.. i have to change my ticker.. as im 9w4d today... according to my dating scan last week...
> 
> 
> 
> just wonmdering.. i knw its too early too ask but anyone of you plan not to know gender of the baby and let it be surprise.. well im thinknig but not sure if i will be able to hold myself for it...
> how everyone feels about it?

Hey hun! YAY you've moved forwards three days for free!!! WOO! LOL

I will be finding out the gender. I couldn't wait and also OH would rather know as we can't afford to buy generic stuff and would rather buy pink/blue stuff :)


----------



## Lkeecey

Tara123006 said:


> Hiiii again :) man I never get to come on here with my DD! She keeps me busy all day long! Just wanted to pop in since it's been awhile and there are a million new pages to catch up on. Did anyone ever hear anything ab twinmad? I have been so worried ab her! Hopefully someone knows something....
> My first appt is in 2 days!!!

Hey Tara, no I don't think anyone has heard anything. She hasn't been online for ages. xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I wish I had her facebook or something, I am so worried about her. MAYBE things are good and she is super busy and stuff - I know I didn't come on here for a while once for those reasons? Maybe all the fear in first tri is too much? Living in hope. If you are around twinmad, let us know your okay :hugs:

First midwife appointment today, then 9 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Jane1972

Mrs G said:


> Hi all
> 
> So my only real symptom, sore boobs, has gone.......:cry: Am trying not to worry but that's easier said than done. Have not had any real nausea and the cm I had seems to be less too......
> 
> xx

:hugs: I got really nervous before my first scan too & it is normal for symptoms to come & go or even not have them at all. Are you using the cyclgest pessaries because I think they can mask the symptoms. Remember your body has had a lot of hormones in it recently with the IVF so maybe thats why you are not having as many symptoms. I kow that won't really help & if I could I would roll the clock to Friday so you can get the reassurance you need.x


----------



## angelbaby999

I think twinmad has probably gone onto a twin forum to be honest, so she can compare her symptoms with others expecting multiples.
Wooooo 9 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhh!!
Congrats LKeecey babe! xx


----------



## -Linn-

dont u think she would have said goodbye? she was quite active on here with her spreadsheet and all, im afraid it was bad news for her, but of course I'm hoping she is just having a break!


----------



## debgreasby

Really hope she's just having internet difficulties. I find it hard to believe that she would just go off to another forum and not say anything.


----------



## lili24

She definitely would have come back, BnB has a multiples section, and she wouldn't have left the June Babies spreadsheet. 

I'm thinking internet difficulties, or she is having a break, but I also fear it is bad news. It's been a while.... Thinking of you Twinmad x


----------



## Mrs G

Jane1972 said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> So my only real symptom, sore boobs, has gone.......:cry: Am trying not to worry but that's easier said than done. Have not had any real nausea and the cm I had seems to be less too......
> 
> xx
> 
> :hugs: I got really nervous before my first scan too & it is normal for symptoms to come & go or even not have them at all. Are you using the cyclgest pessaries because I think they can mask the symptoms. Remember your body has had a lot of hormones in it recently with the IVF so maybe thats why you are not having as many symptoms. I kow that won't really help & if I could I would roll the clock to Friday so you can get the reassurance you need.xClick to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: It's the 2ww all over again!! Yeah I'm still on Cyclogest. I spoke to my acupuncturist and she said that if you are fit and healthy then you shouldn't really have too bad symptoms??? Not sure if she was just being nice! It's only cos I've got too much time on my hands being half term. Hope everything is ok with you.

xx


----------



## natasja32

Hey girls...hope you are all well! Cant believe im 8 weeks. It goes so fast. Ive got my next scan next thursday if all goes well,fingers crossed!:happydance:My last scan was at 6 weeks so i wonder what the difference is going to be??? Ive been feeling off for last 3 days. At first i thought it might be a uti,but its not. Ive been sick to my stomach(not ms) followed by cramps and then light stools. Today is day 3 and im feeling little better,cramps are minimal so is the sickness. Im wondering if ive not picked up a bug and just got it mildly.....not even sure if you can have a bug and not have diaherea or vomiting...:shrug: What have you all been up to today???:hugs:


----------



## Jane1972

Mrs G said:


> Jane1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> So my only real symptom, sore boobs, has gone.......:cry: Am trying not to worry but that's easier said than done. Have not had any real nausea and the cm I had seems to be less too......
> 
> xx
> 
> :hugs: I got really nervous before my first scan too & it is normal for symptoms to come & go or even not have them at all. Are you using the cyclgest pessaries because I think they can mask the symptoms. Remember your body has had a lot of hormones in it recently with the IVF so maybe thats why you are not having as many symptoms. I kow that won't really help & if I could I would roll the clock to Friday so you can get the reassurance you need.xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: It's the 2ww all over again!! Yeah I'm still on Cyclogest. I spoke to my acupuncturist and she said that if you are fit and healthy then you shouldn't really have too bad symptoms??? Not sure if she was just being nice! It's only cos I've got too much time on my hands being half term. Hope everything is ok with you.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Everything is great with me, I'm at 8 weeks now and so I have been told I don't need the cyclogest anymore yay.:happydance: but think maybe I should use it a little while more...:dohh:worry worry.


----------



## Mrs G

Jane1972 said:


> Everything is great with me, I'm at 8 weeks now and so I have been told I don't need the cyclogest anymore yay.:happydance: but think maybe I should use it a little while more...:dohh:worry worry.

I counted up and I have enough to take me to 16 wks!!! Am really hoping they take me off it before then!! Mind you it's just routine now! Amazing what you get used to !!

Got fx my 7+2 scan is as great as your was.

xx


----------



## Mrs G

Has anyone PM'd twinmad cos even if she's not on bnb she'll get an email saying she's got a message won't she??

x


----------



## Jane1972

Mrs G said:


> Has anyone PM'd twinmad cos even if she's not on bnb she'll get an email saying she's got a message won't she??
> 
> x

I never get email to say I've been pm'd but I do get emailed with friend requests.


----------



## natasja32

Thats odd...I get emails to say ive received pm and friend requests.:blush:


----------



## Jane1972

natasja32 said:


> Thats odd...I get emails to say ive received pm and friend requests.:blush:

Probably just me:dohh:


----------



## natasja32

Jane1972 said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> Thats odd...I get emails to say ive received pm and friend requests.:blush:
> 
> Probably just me:dohh:Click to expand...

Maybe i set it like that when i registered.:dohh: I cant remember! :haha:


----------



## Lkeecey

Hello girlies, 

Just posted about my midwife appt in my journal, if anyone wanted to read :) xx


----------



## lili24

You can turn off the email notifications in your settings so she may have done that. A few people have messaged her but no reply x


----------



## SylvieB

tashtash, just noticed, where in Germany are you posted? What sqn/bty r u (ur hubby) in? sorry if i'm too nosy. just too many friends here lol
all the others: hope u had a good day. lkeecey, gonna go read up in your diary now and then make dinner and go lay on the couch! work is sooo tiring!


----------



## lisab1984

Well the time has come for my booking in appt with my gp tomorrow :thumbup:

Its been a while since my last, I know to expect the filling in of forms, booking in for my bloods, first scan and choosing which hospital I want to go to, however is there anything else i should expect?

:cloud9:


----------



## SylvieB

ah, got the first appointment tonight!!! hope everything goes ok and he does a scan.
called in sick today, have a fever and been throwing up a few times and just feel like i could sleep 24/7 :( hope i'll be better soon (poor me lol)
hubby took LO to daycare this morning and she called for me and I felt too sick to get up and say goodbye to her. Almost cried cause I wanted to go and drop her off as well. bloody hormones is all i'm saying lol


----------



## KatiePC

Well my stay was short lived, started bleeding this morning, and it is not looking good. Looks like 3rd time unlucky rather than lucky.


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Katie x


----------



## Tara123006

I'm sorry Katie :/
thanks for the reply lkeecey! It's so hard to keep up on here sometimes! 
So my appt is tomorrow, and first thing I'm going to call and see if I can reschedule for next week. I've been feeling so crappy and I'll have to drive to honolulu with my two year old and keep up with her all day! My DH will be home in a few days so if I can reschedule soon he will get to come too. So wish me luck! Also did anyone ever get the h1n1 vaccine? My parents keep hounding me to get it!


----------



## KatiePC

Well I made 6 weeks 6 days this time was only 5 weeks 2 days before. Maybe another 32 tries and I may get there.........


----------



## Ria_Rose

Oh Katie, I'm so sorry, any chance it's just a routine bleed?

Tashtash - hope your sciatica is better today.

aneageraussie - a few of my friends didn't find out the sex and it was a lovely surprise, i will probably find out again this time i think, so i know which clothes to keep, and as josh's kidney problems are more likely in boys, might be handy for the consutants to know,

Hope everyone's appointments went welll yesterday, My bloods went well - let me lay down so didn't feel faint with my low BP, 5 viles of blood, so that's the worst one over with.

Had a slight falling out with OH last night when he wanted to buy me something nice for tea, but all I wanted was junk like Pizza or chips. I know I need to get my nutrients but at this point I just need to eat something. Felt like a child being told what I was allowed to eat. And when I decided I might be able to face sweet&sour with rice he decided it was too expensive and not good value for money!! Grr. When we got home, he ended up going back out to get me my Pizza. Men! lol.


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry Katie. :hugs:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Tara - I have my h1n1 vaccine booked in for this saturday, still a bit worried how it will effect the baby. MW seems to think the risks are worse if I caught swine flu than the jab ... very confusing and the Doctors on TV interviews really have no usuful answers.


----------



## E&L's mummy

so sorry katie. xxx

well MS has kicked in good and proper now. felt awful yesterday and all i fancied for tea was chinese fried rice so hubby went and got that for me. managed most of it. ive found vimto and lemonade or fruit salad sweetie seem to work well at the moment and at least im getting some sugar for some energy as im shattered. i had forgotten to be honest just how crappy MS was.

hope you are all well asim having prob keeping up with what everyone is doing as you lot chat sooooo much lol xx


----------



## Drazic<3

So sorry Katie :hugs:

Going to look at your midwife update now Lkeecey, I have updated mine too about my appointment.


----------



## -Linn-

so sorry for your loss, Katie :hugs: 

Drazic did you survive the bloods?


----------



## Drazic<3

Just about Linn. I think I came across as brave, when really I was thinking 'GET AWAY FROM ME WITH THAT NEEDLE!!!' She said I had rubbish veins, and she made me hold the vials which was pretty weird, kept passing her one after the other watching my blood rush into it. OH looked a little queasy which he fully denies, instead discribing it as 'cool' to watch :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic<3 said:


> Just about Linn. I think I came across as brave, when really I was thinking 'GET AWAY FROM ME WITH THAT NEEDLE!!!' She said I had rubbish veins, and she made me hold the vials which was pretty weird, kept passing her one after the other watching my blood rush into it. OH looked a little queasy which he fully denies, instead discribing it as 'cool' to watch :rofl:

hahah I think it's cool to watch as long as the needle is not in my arm, im really scared but thank god i got one really good vein, it didnt hurt one single bit but i hate being stung by needles.... after I gave birth I had 5 needles up my arms/wrists... I actually cried when they came with another one and refused it! 
how was your concert last night?


----------



## Drazic<3

It was good thanks, more for OH but I did enjoy it, just wish I could of had a seat! Makes me feel very old. I don't think bubs like it though, I feel HORRIBLE today! So sick, just like a hangover but obviously I didn't touch a drop! Not impressed! Got another gig on Friday and Sunday, I swear I don't usually have a social life, I will be sleeping on my desk next week! How are you lovely? -x-


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone,

Katie, so sorry to hear about your bleed :hugs:

Feeling thoroughly exhausted today... I have a romantic dinner planned with DH as today is our 4 month wedding anniversary, hope I have the energy to last!

The non-adjuvant vaccine is arriving next week so I'll get it then. I'm really scared to get H1N1, many of my work colleagues are sick with it at home :-(

My MS seems to have abaited somewhat. I find the meds have been helping me wonderfully. I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow! Trying not to worry about the upcoming CVS and results.

CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic<3 said:


> It was good thanks, more for OH but I did enjoy it, just wish I could of had a seat! Makes me feel very old. I don't think bubs like it though, I feel HORRIBLE today! So sick, just like a hangover but obviously I didn't touch a drop! Not impressed! Got another gig on Friday and Sunday, I swear I don't usually have a social life, I will be sleeping on my desk next week! How are you lovely? -x-

I'm ok thanks, only feeling a little bit sick and can't decide if thats good or bad lol! I really want a scan now... ah nice some more concerts :) You gotta post pix of your costumes on facebook please! Would like to see them :)


----------



## Ria_Rose

CJ - Happy wedding anniversary! Glad your MS is getting better, mine seems better this week, only feel bad when I'm hungry. Still worring about the H1N1 - I heard the symptoms from it are smiliar to mild swine flu - can't be poorly now, not with Josh to look after.

Drazic<3 - Oooh concerts, very jealous ... LOL I remember when we used to have a life.


----------



## -Linn-

yea ria rose its been too long, im not even thinking about stuff like that anymore, I still gotta make my appointment for H1N1... did u just make the appoinment with your GP?


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls. It is weird for us, just a good run of gigs for some reason! Will be quiet for a while after this! And photos from halloween are a defo! Just wish I had a bump so bubs could be encorporated into the costume! I can't concentrate at all today. I have done literally nothing. I suck!! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

hahah, are you at work? thats what pregnancy does to you, you dont wanna see my house and im usually really tidy and clean!


----------



## Drazic<3

Yeah, I am. :rofl: I am so so busy too, with SO much to do I have actually stopped. Worrying :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

Were not the new ones anymore girlies! Here come the July babies!! :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I see the July babies are here :) Can't believe its been more than 5 weeks since I had my BFP, actually 5 weeks ago today I was crying cause I thought my BFP was an evap lol! 

I can see you are truly not getting any work done lol, when are you off for the day? 

xx


----------



## lili24

My 1st midwife appointment was crap :( The midwife is off sick until after Xmas so they had a standby in and she couldn't really help, but she did notice my referral hadn't been sent off to the hospital correctly so she did it again by fax. The hospital have just called and asked if I can go on Monday for a proper booking in appointment...... They are taking everything from my last period so they are saying I am 11 weeks today even though I'm not, but it does mean I'll get a scan earlier.

So now I'm absolutely shitting it because I am terrified of needles and I have to get blood taken. I know I'll have to do it but I get so worked up. It's ridiculous :(


----------



## -Linn-

ah dont worry lili, i was really scared and it was harmless, just focus on your scan... u must be so excited, are they doing it on monday?


----------



## lili24

No :( I asked and she said they probably won't scan me, but I will get given a date for one on Monday :)

If I was having a scan it would give me something to look forward to, but instead all I can think about is the blood test. Wish I could get over it! Is it really not that bad? I'm hoping at the end of it I say 'is that it?' lol.


----------



## -Linn-

well it was not bad at all, i was scared... i am every time but it felt less harmless than a scratch, i looked away and then she suddenly said its done and i was like what? i thought u hadnt put it in yet... really! no big deal.


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies.. so i am waiting on the doc to call with results from my bloods yesterdat.. becuz mondays came back with a high 8000 hcg and a low progestrone level.. he put me on progestroen pills as of last night.. but im a lil nervous its too late.. i dont no if ne one has had this before or maybe has ne info on it.. but it sure would helpp... i hope u all are doing well in ur time so far


----------



## lili24

Thank you Linn you have made me feel better already. You always do! :hugs:

Good luck for the results mjt xxx


----------



## TashTash

Good evening girlies

Sylvie B - Were based in Bielefeld with 2 field but I work in Gutersloh :) 

Felt totally rubbish yesterday and sloped off from work at 1430 (I finish at 1700) came home ans slept until DH got in from work managed a slice of toast before a bath and bed and was sound asleep before 8pm

Woke at 5 am after a dream that i had a big greasy sandwich with god knows what in it that left me running to the bathroom lol 

actually managed to eat lunch and tea tonight so im doin well although still feel a little rough. Dh has had to go out to a meeting tonight so im all alone :( goin to drag my carcass into the kitchen and get a Twister ice lolly :)

Were going to a fancy dress party tomorrow night - im going as a ghostbuster and DH is the marshmallow man. Really cool outfits but DH did inform me last night that he thinks im starting to get a belly :D even though i did cry at the thought of people just thinking i "look fat" in my skimpy clingy outfit tomorrow lol 

x x x


----------



## angelbaby999

Hello all.
The bloods will be fine Lili, let them know ur a bit nervous and they are generally really good. I have mine on Thursday, looking forward to speaking to the midwife again, but I can't believe its been 6 weeks since I last saw her. I remember thinking that 6 weeks seemed like ages, but its gone quite quickly. I do need to stop dwelling and obsessing, it makes the time drag! It is nice to think that I will be a quarter of the way through my pregnancy on Wednesday.
Hope everyone is well, I am feeling a bit rubbish tonight, I don't really know why - probably hormones.
x


----------



## angelbaby999

Ooh Linn, just noticed something a bit bizaare, this time next week your lil girl will be 2 yrs 2 months 2 weeks and 2 days old! he he!


----------



## -Linn-

oh i didnt notice angelbaby :) maybe we should celebrate!


----------



## lisab1984

Had my booking in appt today. Nothing too exciting. Confirmed my due date 17th June 09 :) checked my height, BMI and blood pressure - which was fine.
Bloods booked in for tomorrow - very quick indeed, now ive got to wait for 10-12 week scan date to come through and first midwife appt whoop whoop!


----------



## SylvieB

hey girls. haven't read what happened today yet. still feeling like crap. went into the doctor's office and had a huge fit cause the doctor wouldn't let DH watch the ultrasound, so we left again without anything. went to hospital and they did a scan. think i saw a heartbeat but they said it's just a lil bit too early and they weren't sure it was the heart.
still really pissed off. needed to get a note saying i was sick for work and didn't get it. now have to find a new doc and my blood pressure is still through the roof. hope i won't get in trouble with work for this.
off to bed now. night night x


----------



## mjt11907

well ladies i spoke with the docs office.. they said that my hcg levels are still rising but my progestrone level is still low so to take the pils twice a day and everything should be ok.. it relieved alot of weight wen i heard my levels were still rising... i have my first ultrasound tommrow morning... cant weait... i wanna see that everythings ok!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Good news Lisa!

mjt, glad the hcg is rising. I also take progesterone twice a day!

Sorry your appointments were crap Sylvie and Lili!

I've resorted to the fact that I unfortunately don't have time to catch up on all of the missed pages each day, so I hope things are well with everyone else! :hugs:


----------



## mjt11907

i hope all works for us and we all have healthy babies... im just hopeing that there isnt nething wrong


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls, hope you're all well.

The 6wk mark has welcomed me with the onset of MS this morning so I'm having a day off feeling sorry for myself. I know I need to get used to feeling yucky but both ends are playing me up this morning so I do NOT fancy an hour-long motorbike journey to work!


----------



## Kacie

Hi all,

I'm just wondering.. I have a 'double appointment' booked with the midwife next week.. is this just going to be a booking in or will she take bloods at the same time? it seems that you lovely ladies are having bloods done at a different appointment and this makes sense to me, as a blood nurse would probably do these in a separate morning appointment.. right? I would imagine the midwife would be too busy??

I am just wondering as I was dragging OH along so he could drive me home after the bloods if I feel a bit woosy.. but I wont need that if there are no bloods to take?

What do you think??

Sorry for rambling... I seem to write essays nowadays whereas I used to be able to get my point across in one sentence!! :rofl:

EDIT: Tulip I am also experiencing exactly what you describe :sick:... I totally empathise with you. I don't start work until 12 today so I'm gonna take it easy for an hour or two and see how I feel.

I hope you are all blossoming today :flow::flow::flow:


----------



## E&L's mummy

my midwife took my bloods with DD2 hun so dotn know. give them a ring and check i would xx


----------



## Kacie

E&L's mummy said:


> my midwife took my bloods with DD2 hun so dotn know. give them a ring and check i would xx

Thanks hun I will, they are permanently engaged this time in the morning though but will keep trying :thumbup:


----------



## lili24

I had some cramps last night although they went away by the time I got into bed, but it seems I've had a bit of brown spotting overnight :( I am scared! 

We had sex yesterday for the first time although we stopped after 5 mins because I just didn't feel comfortable, and I hope it might be because of that? :(


----------



## Mrs G

Morning all

Just back from early scan :cloud9:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/130118-kaths-microfertilization-journey-76.html

xx


----------



## Tara123006

Ria_Rose, did you happen to see what happened to that Washington Redskins Cheerleader? I was so sad about that!!!! BUT it was just the normal flu vaccine. Totally ruined her life. You can check it out on youtube, that's where i saw it. She did an interview...she can only walk backwards...when she walks forward she jerks and twists the whole time, but when she runs she is normal, and that's the only time she is. :/ so terrible! She just caught a bad batch i guess. She said her condition is now getting worse and now her tongue and neck are paralyzed. Her name is Desiree...


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for great scan Mrs G!


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Mrs G!!!

I'm off to school for the morning, then going to my scan. I am more nervous than last week and can't wait. I hope to post fab news later. xx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck !


----------



## Lkeecey

Lili - I had exactly the same, spotting and slight cramps, last week. Everything is still fine, although I've been scared off :sex: xx


----------



## natasja32

Goodluck sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## born2bamum

oh i all just wanted to let you know all is still well here, i am enjoying my regular chats on msn with my new bump buddy "lownthwaite" and am feeling much better thanks to my newfound love - tonic water and a couple of drops of lemon juice. its really helped my sickness and so has the new tabs that the doc gave me - prochlorperazine which you jut put up between your cheek and gum. I hope all you ladies are ok. 

Laura xxxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks Louise, not having sex again! Just tried to book a private scan for today but they can't fit me in so I will just wait and hope for the best.

I've gone up to 9 weeks and a new box today yay xx


----------



## -Linn-

Kacie, I had a one hour appointment with the midwife, she took blood and I had to give her a urine sample, so chances are that u will have your bloods taken! 

Lili - sounds scary but I heard it can be caused by sex, probably just some blood from the cervix which is common but in that case my midwife said not to have sex til 12 weeks. 

Oh Louise didn't realise you had some spotting too, if in doubt call your midwife or GP ladies. How are you hun? 

I got my scan appointment through today it will be on 24th November, I will be 12 weeks and 3 days, it still seems so long away :( But at least it's not at 15 weeks!


----------



## Drazic<3

Lili, sounds scary. Hope your feeling better now. 

I feel like CRAP! All the times I said 'I wish I felt more sick', or encoraged symptoms - I take it back! I want qo break again! :rofl:


----------



## Cobo76

My goodness this thread always has SOOOOOOO many new posts. I hope everyone is doing ok. The MS has really kicked in for me this week. I dont mind it though, it puts my mind at ease. I notice a lot of people have moved up a box. Yay! I cant wait to get to nine weeks so I can move up. You ladies have a wonderful day.


----------



## -Linn-

drazic thats me every day, i wanna feel sick and i dont wanna feel sick lol, are u off work?


----------



## natasja32

Lily- It might just be from having sex. Thinking of you.:hugs:

Linn-whoohooo for you scan. It does seem a long time away,but i bet it will fly past!:happydance:

Drazic-sorry your feeling poo! I just got me some sea bands yesterday and they seem to doing the trick for now.:thumbup: Maybe you should give them a try if you havent already??:hugs:


----------



## lili24

Ohhh Linn, at least you have a definite date now, so you can look forward to it. It does seem far away but it will fly by xx


----------



## -Linn-

thanks natasja, I'm just happy I got my date now :) And I'm hoping to find the heartbeat with a doppler after 10 weeks!


----------



## Cobo76

Yay Linn for a scan date. :happydance: Let the countdown begin. It will be here before you know it. Can wait to see the piccies, I absolutely love looking at everyones u/s pics.

Lili I hope your doing better :hugs: It could defo be from sex. I know with my 2nd one that happened and it freaked me out. 

Drazic hope you feel better soon. :sick: I've been quite ill this week too.

Bizybee good luck at your scan today, anxiously waiting for your update. :happydance:


----------



## Cobo76

Nat I've seen quite a few people say postive things about the sea bands. It's making me want to give them a try. I've never seen them anywhere around here though.


----------



## -Linn-

Cobo76 said:


> Nat I've seen quite a few people say postive things about the sea bands. It's making me want to give them a try. I've never seen them anywhere around here though.

 u can order them online, for example here https://www.amazon.com/Sea-Band-Sea...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1256912204&sr=8-1


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls, Nat - I will give them a try, hadn't heard of them. Thanks :)

Of out again tonight. We never have a social life, yet since I got pregnant and all I want to do is sleep we are busy all the time! Would happily go to bed at 6 tonight. :rofl:


----------



## E&L's mummy

afternoon ladies. i have two words to say......................Potato waffles!!!!
how fab are these. and they stayed down. im such a happy teddy now! :dance:


----------



## natasja32

E&L's mummy said:


> afternoon ladies. i have two words to say......................Potato waffles!!!!
> how fab are these. and they stayed down. im such a happy teddy now! :dance:

Ooo im loving those at the moment! But im also loving the smily faces! Hahahaha how sad.:dohh: My two boys are getting annoyed at me as im eating all their fav foods!:blush:


----------



## -Linn-

i have been eating so much crap its not nice anymore! i used to love vegetables but now i can't eat any! am having pizza and chips for dinner tonight... i feel a bit guilty but my GP said there is plenty of time to eat healthy food in second tri :) 

drazic u can buy the seabands in any boots or pharmacy but they won't work for everyone, i posted a thread about them before and some people said they did nothing for them and others said they were fab! i wont get them, i worry too much when i dont feel sick anymore lol. enjoy your night out hun :)


----------



## Mrs G

Linn, am with you on the crap food!! Certainly can't say babyg is gettin 5 a day! Have just demolished a bacon baguette and chips in the pub!!

x


----------



## natasja32

I just have no idea what i fancy for dinner! Ive not stopped eating all day! I cant have any hot drinks as ive tried tea,coffee and hot chocolate and i feel terrible after drinking them. I just so want a nice hot drink.:growlmad:


----------



## debgreasby

how about horlicks or ovaltine?


----------



## -Linn-

when your stomach is upset hot drinks usually make it worse, ice cold ones are the best for me at the moment :)

hmmm bacon baguette sounds good!


----------



## natasja32

debgreasby said:


> how about horlicks or ovaltine?

Ooo ive not tried horlicks. Might give that a go. I have some south african tea at home so will try that too. Thanks debs!:hugs:


----------



## natasja32

-Linn- said:


> when your stomach is upset hot drinks usually make it worse, ice cold ones are the best for me at the moment :)
> 
> hmmm bacon baguette sounds good!

Hey hunny...it prob is best,but ive been living of water and juice for weeks now. I just so want a hot drink.:dohh:Bacon baguette does sound lush!:thumbup:


----------



## Jane1972

E&L's mummy said:


> afternoon ladies. i have two words to say......................Potato waffles!!!!
> how fab are these. and they stayed down. im such a happy teddy now! :dance:

Hi Everyone
Mmmmmm This thread really makes me hungry, so want some potato waffles with a bacon buttie followed by angel delight!:winkwink:


----------



## E&L's mummy

im feeling so much better this evening. i think actually getting some food in me is helping. its a vicious circle...feel sick, dont eat so feel even more sick.

hope all is well with you lot. just realised ive got midwife on tues!!! yay!!! im so hoping i get a date for scan soon after tues.


----------



## -Linn-

i got my scan date in the post today, 1 week after i saw the midwife but they posted it straight away on monday just took ages to get here, so you should get yours soon too :)


----------



## Tulip

Lol I've just sent Hubby out for a kebab! Let's see how much of it I can eat...


----------



## angelbaby999

Natasja, I know what u mean about the hot drink, I long to snuggle up on the sofe with a hot drink, I too have been living off juice for weeks now and its driving me nuts!
Ovaltine sounds gorgeous.
Is anyone doing anything for halloween tomorrow? I am throwing a party for my boy and his lil friends, I am really excited! :happydance: We are going to be decorating the whole house and the garden! We have also bought a life size mechanical waiter who looks really spooky and talks!
Just have to tidy my house now.:nope:


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies i went for my first ultrasound today... they think im a lil eariler then thought so instead of 6.5 weeks they think im 6 weeks... we will no for sure nexst time i go... which i spoke to the doc and he wants me to schedule next week for 10-14 days from today... but we did see our wee lil baby... and the heartbeat... beating nice and fast at 122bpm....


----------



## -Linn-

mjt thats brilliant news seeing your baby's heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## Trinity42

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/S4021111.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/S4021110.jpg
my 8 week scans looks more like a duck to me...


----------



## BizyBee

:sad1: Well girls, things didn't go exactly as I'd hoped. Although there was some growth, there hasn't been as much growth as they'd like to see. The sac went from 6.77mm to 9.79mm. (Basically measured 5w1d last Friday and 5w4d today). Last week I wasn't too concerned that I measured a week behind as I could've implanted late, but now it is worrysome. According to my ovulation date, I should be about 7 weeks. The technician asked if I'd had any bleeding, which was a sign that she must have been a little concerned. She also had a difficult time locating the yolk sac this week. She said she "thinks" she saw something, but it's inconclusive at this point if the yolk sac is still there. I am trying to be positive and hopeful that everything will turn out ok, but it is so hard. I have another scan on Thursday and I pray that Peanut is just a slow-grower and it will be fine. I had bloods done today, so curious to hear my level. xx


----------



## vkj73

BizyBee said:


> :sad1: Well girls, things didn't go exactly as I'd hoped. Although there was some growth, there hasn't been as much growth as they'd like to see. The sac went from 6.77mm to 9.79mm. (Basically measured 5w1d last Friday and 5w4d today). Last week I wasn't too concerned that I measured a week behind as I could've implanted late, but now it is worrysome. According to my ovulation date, I should be about 7 weeks. The technician asked if I'd had any bleeding, which was a sign that she must have been a little concerned. She also had a difficult time locating the yolk sac this week. She said she "thinks" she saw something, but it's inconclusive at this point if the yolk sac is still there. I am trying to be positive and hopeful that everything will turn out ok, but it is so hard. I have another scan on Thursday and I pray that Peanut is just a slow-grower and it will be fine. I had bloods done today, so curious to hear my level. xx

so sorry you had a rough day. my thoughts are with you. 

:hug:


----------



## Marisa08

:hugs: BizyBee!


----------



## debgreasby

FX'd for you bizzy x


----------



## SylvieB

bizybee, i'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## -Linn-

Bizybee - thinking of you FX


----------



## Mrs G

Bizy :hugs::hugs::hugs: x


----------



## Drazic<3

Buzy, thinking of you :hugs:

Happy Halloween / blessed be this Samhain. :hugs:


----------



## grumpygal76

happy halloween


----------



## Cobo76

BizyBee said:


> :sad1: Well girls, things didn't go exactly as I'd hoped. Although there was some growth, there hasn't been as much growth as they'd like to see. The sac went from 6.77mm to 9.79mm. (Basically measured 5w1d last Friday and 5w4d today). Last week I wasn't too concerned that I measured a week behind as I could've implanted late, but now it is worrysome. According to my ovulation date, I should be about 7 weeks. The technician asked if I'd had any bleeding, which was a sign that she must have been a little concerned. She also had a difficult time locating the yolk sac this week. She said she "thinks" she saw something, but it's inconclusive at this point if the yolk sac is still there. I am trying to be positive and hopeful that everything will turn out ok, but it is so hard. I have another scan on Thursday and I pray that Peanut is just a slow-grower and it will be fine. I had bloods done today, so curious to hear my level. xx

:hugs: I'll be praying for ya sweetie.


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks girls. My HCG was 6045. Last Friday it was 2393. I am glad to see that it is still rising, although it's certainly not doubling... Only time will tell I guess!


----------



## SylvieB

bizybee, i'm thinking about you
just got back from trick or treating and are completely exhausted, though susan was a really good girl. just waiting for DH to come back from work to take a few pics and then she's going straight to bed. and i guess, so will we be!


----------



## Ria_Rose

:hugs: bizybee, fingers crossed for thursday for you.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Celebrating 9 weeks today!! 6 days till me scan :)

x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Yeay!!! Just spotted that I've gone up a box!!!

Trying the CIO technique with Josh tonight as he's STILL not able to fall asleep by himself and wakes about 4 times a night and it's killing me. Wish me luck!


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks girls!

Happy 9 weeks Ria! Good luck with CIO technique! 

Sylvie, wsounds like you had a busy Halloween. Our trick-or-treaters should start coming in an hour or so.


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats Ria, just saw I'm nine weeks today as well :) 

We have also been trick or treating and she loved it, got so many sweets! But hardly anyone came to our door so now we got all these sweets still here, means there are even more for me!


----------



## SylvieB

well, we live in army accommodation and there are usually 6 apartments in each house and the army requested that you didn't go inside the houses so everyone with sweets to give out was standing outside. which was quite nice, cause there was none of that stupid knocking and ringing the doorbell with people not wanting to answer. we didn't have anything as hubby was working and i was out but our neigbour's hubby (i went out with her and her daughter) was sitting outside lol
will go sweet shopping either later or tomorrow though, weirdly feel as if chocolate bars are a good idea - though i can keep hardly anything down.
at the moment, i'm drinking coke. really didn't wanna do it because of the caffeine but i found out it's like the only carbonated drink i can keep down without too much of an afford.
congrats to all the 9 weekers now. still 2 weeks and 1 day till then lol
gonna go doctor hunting again tomorrow. no appointment yet :(


----------



## TashTash

Good morning Girls

Hope everyone is well??

I had my first midwife appt on friday. She seems nice, never done anything execpt ask me what height i was, weighed me and ask a billion questions to fill in my Mutterpass!

Still she did sort it for me to get a scan on Tuesday as im goin to UK on wednesday so thats cool. Just really worried that something is going to be wrong now but i suppose thats normal ..................still scary!! But all was good 3 weeks ago when we had a scan - just hoping beany is sticking in there! still feeling sick and tired with sore boobs tho so im sure thats a good sign!

x x x


----------



## SylvieB

hey, just saw your last post here. my ex and i were stationed in gutersloh (also my hometown) and i went to school in bielefeld and got loads of friends still there lol
you're going to the med center in bielefeld then, right? cause i had my mw in gutersloh
i'm sure everything's fine with your lil bean. jealous you get to go to the uk next week lol


----------



## Tara123006

9 wks today also!!!! Yay! Sylvieb I noticed u live in army housing :) me too! And we did our trick or treating on post tonight. It went pretty good. My dd had fun but we didn't keep the candy...she wouldn't eat it anyway and I didn't want to be tempted! Lol the only thing she got to keep were some m&ms and a sucker :)


----------



## SylvieB

our LO wants to eat them all at once... argh!
i'm just gonna hide the sweets when she's taking a nap later (well, that's IF) and then tell her that she already had them all lol


----------



## Lkeecey

Hello everyone!! Been away for a few days and just caught up on what I missed. Hope you are all well and happy.

trinity - lovely scan pics!!

Lisab1984 &#8211; Sorry hun, you posted to me PAGEs ago, I&#8217;m having mine at the Princess Royal. Midwife recommended it over the others available to me.

xxxxxx


----------



## lili24

I love seeing all our boxes move up on the ticker!! Never thought I'd get to the third one! 

Nervous for these stupid bloods tomorrow.. Eek! No more spotting though since the other day *touch wood*


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Just worked out the gender thingy.

age 25 month October (10) ODD/EVEN = Boy


----------



## Lkeecey

List updated. Have put the gender list on the first page with the meet up info and due dates xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Louise already missed you! Hope you had a great trip :) 

I'm worrying again lol, didnt have to throw up at all yesterday and nausea is very mild at the moment.. I'm gonna be a nervous wreck by the time I have my scan in 3,5 weeks. Still so long!!! Did u have your date through?


----------



## SylvieB

louise, looks like mine should be a girl cause i think we have conceived on oct 1st but i'll wait till i've been to a doctor to see what they say how far along i am.
linn, can we please trade? i just feel like throwing up. have to retch all the time but nout's coming. even drinking coke at the moment as it seems to be the only thing i can keep down properly... :(


----------



## -Linn-

i was like that for 2 weeks 24/7 and then got it only at night but last night i only felt a little sick... i would feel better if it was worse again, at least I would think everything is fine with my baby. I can't have my scan til I'm 12 weeks and I'm so scared of those MMCs!


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> Louise already missed you! Hope you had a great trip :)
> 
> I'm worrying again lol, didnt have to throw up at all yesterday and nausea is very mild at the moment.. I'm gonna be a nervous wreck by the time I have my scan in 3,5 weeks. Still so long!!! Did u have your date through?

I'm still feeling sick, but only when I haven't eaten for a while. I think my symptoms are settling down, maybe the same is for you? No letters due to postal strike x


----------



## lili24

Linn you'll be vomiting again later I bet! I had a week off but now back to constant vomiting and I'm sure you will be again soon. It is so worrying but I do believe everything is okay for you. You have no signs that anything is wrong, bubs is just giving you a little break xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah louise i only feel bad when I dont eat but not sooo bad that it makes me throw up or anything. last night i cried for 30 minutes cause i thought i had a MMC, i know its ridiculous but i thought when u got one of those there are no signs.. I must think positive I know! 

There is a strike here too but I got my letter through anyway, took 5 days mind but the hospital did it pretty much straight away, saw midwife on Friday and the letter was dated Monday. I made a ticker for my appointment :) 
Hope you will get yours soon too. I wish I could see my baby now once and know its ok then I'd not worry so much about lack of symptoms!


----------



## Drazic<3

Linn, you know how last week I was all 'Oooo, just enjoy not feeling bad...blahblahblah?' Well today, I feel fine. Not sick or tired or anything and I am freaking out. If only we could practice what we preach hey? 

But then, I also had my MIL last night putting her face to my tummy and saying 'baby, why won't your mummy say shes pregnant?'. So maybe I am just traumatised. I still didn't admit it damn it!


----------



## Lkeecey

Drazic<3 said:


> Linn, you know how last week I was all 'Oooo, just enjoy not feeling bad...blahblahblah?' Well today, I feel fine. Not sick or tired or anything and I am freaking out. If only we could practice what we preach hey?
> 
> But then, I also had my MIL last night putting her face to my tummy and saying 'baby, why won't your mummy say shes pregnant?'. So maybe I am just traumatised. I still didn't admit it damn it!

OMG :shrug: She put her face to your tummy?!?!?! I'd be traumatised! LOL

Blimey, we're such paranoid women. *SLAP* Pull it together!!! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

ah drazic I'm glad I'm not the only one... I think when we want something so much its is normal to be worried about it! Oh yeah I'm the best at telling others not to worry but I'm the worst worrier myself. I just went for a wee and wiped 10 (!!) times to see if there was any blood which there wasn't. I'm just so worried cause I was feeling sick 24/7 and with DD I felt like that for 8 weeks with no days off. But we must try to worry less, I just wish I could have a scan sooner! 

Hey were are the pix fo your costumes? Oh will go and check Facebook, maybe they are there!


----------



## mandyrose

Hi , 
Can I join the list for the 23rd of June ?
x


----------



## Lkeecey

Done :) Congrats hun xx


----------



## KA92

hey just to let you know to take me outa june 15th lost baby this morning

good luck girlies!:)

xx


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry for your loss KA92... :hugs:


----------



## Cobo76

KA92 said:


> hey just to let you know to take me outa june 15th lost baby this morning
> 
> good luck girlies!:)
> 
> xx

:( So sorry hun.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I need to readjust my due date: it's June 4th rather than the 9th! 
CJ


----------



## SylvieB

I'm sorry for your loss, KA92
junebug_cj, hey that means 5 days less to wait!
feel still really sick and tired and gotta go to work now. since last night when i was eating, my stomache/uterus has been in constant pain. not like cramping, more like someone stuck a knife in there and left it there. i hope it's just the stretching...
really don't know how to make it through the day but keep telling myself that it's only for more days till it's friday lol you all have a good one!


----------



## vkj73

ka92, i'm so sorry for your loss.

i hope you feel better soon.

sending you lots of :hug:

xoxo


----------



## Kailm

just had to say...woo hooo 9 weeks! Yay!
(although ticker is slow to catch on!)


----------



## TashTash

Good morning Girlies

Hope everyone is well?

Im feeling ROUGH this morning!! Sitting at my desk in work with a very watery mouth resisting the urge to puke in my bin...............its not nice and to top it off someone just came to offer me a crumpet...........the bottle of water sitting on my desk is making me feel sick enough never mind a crumpet! :haha:

very exited/scared about the scan tomorrow - just wish it was over so i know everything is alright...........:sick: makes me feel a wee bit better in a weird way though!

x x x


----------



## Lkeecey

Morning everyone, well, I'm back at work today and bubs celebrated by making me violently sick straight after breakfast! Only second time ive been sick so far. Made it into work but sitting here shaking and feeling very dodgy indeed. :( What a waste of cheerios!

Will update the list later with the changes as I'm on my phone ATM xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

hey Louise sorry you are feeling so bad, but I would be glad if it was me! My nausea just disappeared. I'm more worried than ever. 

Just realised this morning too that I got loads of stretching pains with DD and this time round I'm not getting any. Are you all getting those stretching pains? I think I will be a nervous wreck by the time I can have my scan!


----------



## lili24

Awwww Linn wish I could take your worry away. Is there no chance of an earlier scan? I know you wanted to buy the Doppler instead of getting a babybond one but it might really stop you worrying? I have had some pains, random and not constant, more like twinges than stretching. It will be easier for your uterus to stretch this time because it's done it once before? Xx

Hugs for lkeecey xx
Hugs for KA, I'm so sorry for your loss xx

Bloods at 2pm... Ahhhhh!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili thank u! 
I might have to have that babybond scan! It's 99£ but I'm going crazy right now, the thing is im so scared. Of course if anything is wrong I'd rather know but I'm thinking maybe it's better for the hospital to find out in that case?! But then again of course I'm hoping everything is fine and would feel so much better if I could see my baby all fine. I dreamt last night that I had a scan and everything was ok and when I woke up I nearly cried cause it was only a dream!!

Twinges is what I had with DD, felt like stabbing pains on the sides of uterus, this time I'm not getting those and I read somewhere on the net it's worse with your second but to me it also sounds logical if it wasn't. Everything already stretched. 

I must try and relax more, my brother is coming to visit me tomorrow until Saturday so if I do go to Babybond then not until Sunday, will decide later this week!

Thank u for your kind words... I'm worried cause I wanted this baby so much for so long I keep thinking this is the last chance I got! I waited for 22 months... 

xxx


----------



## Trinity42

I can't believe im 9 weeks already... where did time go?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/S4021068-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/8weeks4days.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/9weeks-1.jpg


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck for the bloods lili, honestly - its not as bad as you are imagining.

Went to another gig last night, last one in a long while thankfully as they make me feel horrible! I reckon bubs isn't too keen, but OH reckons bubs is rocking out so hard it makes me feel like crap. I actually threw up after this one, which isn't like us! I prefer his suggestion!

I feel naughty though as I have finally put on weight. Though, it might just be the pizza baby I am growing as we got a take away on the way home. Shouldn't weigh myself everyday when preggo weight can fluctuate. Well, need to head to work now, is it time for maternity leave yet?! :hugs:


----------



## Lkeecey

Thanks lili :) no improvement so far, and it usually gets better :( reckon this is my punishment for a week of milder symptoms.

Linn I read that with a second you don't have stretching pains at all because, like you say, it's already stretched.

Does the bloating ever go down, or does it just eventually turn into bump? Xx


----------



## 1sttime

Hi, can I join this group? due 22nd June!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Linn - I know I'm late but happy 9 weeks, we were out till 6 and only got 2 trick or treaters, shame I don't like the sweets we bought. lol

Sylvie - have you tried caffine free coke? I've just bought some, but not had the urge to drink any, can only drink full fat milk or lemonade.

TashTash - good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Mandyrose - welcome

Kailm- happy 9 weeks!

KA92 - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:



Now I've reached 9weeks my MS seems better - although I do still feel awful when I haven't eaten for a while, and if I leave it too long I can't face food, but no sick taste coming up my throat

CIO with Josh is working well, we watched him on the monitor on saturday and turned Xfactor up loud and he only cried for 50 mins, last night he fell asleep after 30 mins, hope it's going in the right direction.

Tried out the doppler at the weekend, can't get the actualy heartbeat, but think I can find the whoshwhosh sound of the placenta, so that has made me relax abit.

Was so bloated yesterday I swear I looked like I had a 20 week bump. Maybe I should cut down on the fizzy drinks, lol.

Also seem to have lost 6 pounds since being pregnant - trying not to worry as i heard this can happen, just need to keep eating.


----------



## Ria_Rose

1sttime said:


> Hi, can I join this group? due 22nd June!!

Of course you can, welcome to BNB and congratulations.


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> Thanks lili :) no improvement so far, and it usually gets better :( reckon this is my punishment for a week of milder symptoms.
> 
> Linn I read that with a second you don't have stretching pains at all because, like you say, it's already stretched.
> 
> Does the bloating ever go down, or does it just eventually turn into bump? Xx

thanks hun, i will try my best just to relax! I think the reason I'm woried so much is cause I'm worried about other things as well right now. But I'm sure I will be fine!


----------



## Dixielane

Oops, I meant to post here not over on the disappearing symptoms...

my 9week scan is today!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Good luck Dixielane. Looking forward to scan pics. x


----------



## First-wee-P

Hi there,

I am due on the 10/06/10 according to my calculations!! 

This is also our 4 year wedding anniversary! :thumbup:


----------



## Lkeecey

List updated :) x


----------



## E&L's mummy

hey all! im still kicking around. got booking in appointment with midwife tomorrow. ekk!
bought some Seabands at the weekend. and they do work but my Ms was kinda tailing off anyway. they really helped with the 2 hour journey from my mum's on sun. soooo im kinda worried. or maybe its just this one is a boy as i was really sick with my daughters. oh i dont know...i just want to see my little butterbean and its heart beating away. ive been more worried about this one then any of the others.

for those who have reached milestones...yay!!
for those who need them, have loads of hugs on me. xxx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi Ladies....I have just booked my early scan for next sunday - I really hope this little bean has a nice strong hb to put our minds at rest :cloud9:

only 13 days to go x

and 10 days until booking in appointment x


----------



## lili24

I got my bloods done and was so brave, haha! It is not as bad as you would think.. :)

Scan next Monday when I will be 12+4 from LMP, but really I will only be 10+3. The hospital want to go with LMP dates until they can confirm otherwise. I am not complaining because I can't wait to see my baby! xx


----------



## Tulip

Glad all went well lili!

E&L's mummy - can I have some of those hugs please? Really stressful day at work and now cramping (presumably due to stress) and trying not to over react :(

Love n hugs to all xx


----------



## Tulip

Edit: Oh crap I'm even double-posting now!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Tulip said:


> Glad all went well lili!
> 
> E&L's mummy - can I have some of those hugs please? Really stressful day at work and now cramping (presumably due to stress) and trying not to over react :(
> 
> Love n hugs to all xx

oh course darling! free to whoever needs. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Tulip, dont worry sweety :hugs:

Lili, well done brave girl! Knew you could do it :) :hugs:

I just got my scan date through, 26th November, we will be exactly 13 weeks :happydance:


----------



## lili24

Wooooooooooooooo for scan dates!! All the ladies today were coming out looking at their pictures with big smiles on their faces, it's so amazing.

Being in the hospital made it seem so official for me today. I've just been in my own pregnant little world! I love the bounty pack they give you, it has a pampers newborn nappy in... how tiny!

I can't wait!!


----------



## Lkeecey

I feel like I've been hit by a bus :( Absolutely shattered and sicky. I dont have the energy to move my legs. Thinking about quitting my course as well.

Hope everyone else is feeling better. Speak to you in the morning xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

wow Drazic I bet u cant wait, your scan is 2 days after mine! How many weeks was you at your last scan? 

Lili well done or getting those bloods done, told you they are not that bad at all, it's the fear thats the worst! 

I hope I will come out of my scan smiling, I think if I will see my baby and it's all fine then I will cry so much from being so relieved and happy!


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey said:


> I feel like I've been hit by a bus :( Absolutely shattered and sicky. I dont have the energy to move my legs. Thinking about quitting my course as well.
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling better. Speak to you in the morning xxxx

Night night Louise! What course is that you wanna quit?


----------



## lili24

I'm sure you will come out smiling Linn :hugs: 

Big hugs for Louise tonight!! Go and get in bed hun xx

This HEARTBURN is a bitch!!


----------



## -Linn-

ah Lili sorry you are suffering with heartburn! I wish I had that... but I think my nausea might be better cause I had a lot of stress these last few days, I think its got my blood pressure up from being so extremely low! I will think positive for now, I don't really have any reason to believe anything is wrong, I'm not bleeding and I'm not in any pain at all. I remember thinking this with my DD... the night before I went to the scan I thought they would tell me that there is nothing in there and that I only dreamt being pregnant. And sure enough she was there and very active.


----------



## TashTash

Good morning Girls!!

Only 4 and a half hours til my scan :) 

I feel sick, dont know if its nerves or morning sickness lol 

Had a pretty rough day with more vomiting than usual yesterday.

My boss - who is also my best friend has given me this morning off before my scan :) was planning on having a nice long lay in bed but was up at 0530 lol oh well! 

Going to get my stuff together and ready to pack my case to go home to see my mummy and daddy tomorrow and enjoy a nice few days off work - just looking forward to a nice rest! I also have to pop to the shops and get the dogs stuff together to go to the dog sitters this afternoon.

Hope all you girlies are doing well 

x x x


----------



## Lkeecey

Morning all. 

Thanks for your comments yesterday Lili and Linn :) Just what I needed :)

Was sick again as soon as I got up this morning, but was just bile (sorry if TMI). Having the day off today as I've pulled muscles in my stomach, back and neck from retching, I still feel ill, and absolutely exhausted.

Linn - I reckon I've got your sickness!! Take is back please!!!! LOL :rofl:

God, I got up an hour ago and I am KNACKERED! 

Sorry if it sounds like I'm whingeing. Hope everyone is feeling better.

Tashtash - good luck later!! xxxx


----------



## tonyamanda

@TashTash goodluck with your scan hun... :thumbup:


----------



## BizyBee

Happy 9 weeks to many of you! Good luck today tashtash.

Welcome new members! :hi: Congrats!


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey I would happily take the sickness back! I would probably be less scared. 

Bizybee how is it going? Did you have another scan?


----------



## Ria_Rose

Good luck, today Tashtash. :flower:


----------



## Ria_Rose

E&L's mummy - Hope the MW appointment went well.

Lili - Well done for bing brave with your bloods, my last pregnancy cured me of my phobia - the Docs are like vampires always wantng bloods, lol

Tulip - Hope the cramping has settled down now

Lkeecey - hope you don't have to quit your course (unless its not whatyou want to be doing)

Linn - hopefully you'll come out of your scan skipping ;)

Congrats to everyone with scan dates .. we have ours on friday - can't wait.

Went shopping at Asda last night and came home with armfuls of sweet treats - don't know what's wrong wth me. So much for my savoury cravings - OH is hopeful it means we're having a girl (had savoury cravings last time) I think I was just in a highly suggestable mood and happened to be in the chocolate eisle....


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Ria Rose, I really hope so too. I don't know what's wrong with me but I never felt so worried in all my life before! I don't know why I can't just relax... but I think I might go for a scan with babybond at the weekend. Will decide in the next couple of days, all I know is I can't go on worrying like this for another 3 weeks so either I will relax a bit more soon or I will go private!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Linn - did you read that 'declining risk of miscarriage' article I posted? When I found it again I felt a bit better. 

But if an early scan will make you feel better and you can afford it then it might be worth considering. If you can wait thou, you could always put that money towards something lovely for baby :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah I found that, and it made me feel a little better, I just worry as my symptoms just disappeared and they didn't come back either. I'm so sorry for coming on here and being just worried all the time. When I still felt sick I felt so positive and told already few of my friends and now I'm wondering if it wasn't too early. Like it said in your article if you see a heartbeat at 8 weeks then you are likely to be fine... my symptoms disappeared at 8 weeks, but if I can see a heartbeat now once then I shall relax. I can't really afford the scan but it's my birthday this week and I know I'm getting some money from my mum so might use it for that! Thanks for being so kind, it does make me feel a lot better!


----------



## TashTash

Thanks for all the well wishes girlies :flower:

The scan went very well, we got to see our little bean kicking and punching around and a nice strong heartbeat!!

Date has been brought forward to the 30th May!

Got the Nuchal scan on the 18th ...............only going for another look at our bean :blush: thought we may as well!! We have a 5 year old god daughter with DS and were not really interested in finding out as we pretty much feel that no matter what this is our baby and were keeping it. 

Im so happy to have finally got a good look at our bean :happydance:

x x x


----------



## Dixielane

UPDATE on scan yesterday!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Went great!!! Baby was huge compared to my 7wk scan.

They used a less advanced u/s machine, so I didnt get to hear HB, but it was very obviously just flickering away.

:happydance: Baby had a nice shape, a head, a hiney and a trace of legs. Whoo!


----------



## E&L's mummy

back from MW.
didnt go too bad. loads of paperwork as always. she reckons my EDD is 18th not 20th??? so seeing as that moves me nearer to the next box in my ticker im gonna go change it in a mo heheheh.

were any of you told about the government £190 pregnancy grant thingy?? thats new since last year. its paid after 25th week. i have a flyer im gonna read in a bit and will put up the link. 

just gotta wait now for scan letter...........boring!!!!! i hate waiting.


----------



## Drazic<3

Yup, it's the health in pregancy grant and all preggo women are entitled as it isn't means tested. It's going to pay to decorate our nursury :happydance: If you can go on the website, you can ask it to text you a reminder at 25 weeks :)

Linn - my last scan was at exactly 8 weeks. It was so lovely to see the heartbeat, but to be honest you couldn't see much else! Bubs looked like a blury duck! :rofl:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Great news everyone!

Really glad your scans went well TashTash and Dixielane - can't wait for mine on friday, starting to get a bit nervy ... wishing my MS back again, lol.

TashTash now you have a may date are you going to leave us in Junebugs or post in both?

lol :rofl: @ 'blury duck' reference


----------



## Dixielane

I am sure your fri. scan will be wonderful! :):flower:


----------



## TashTash

Im just staying here thinks its easier that way ..........and im not convinced about due dates as the last scan put me on 3rd June so will see what the next one says.

Its such a relief though knowing that bean is going strong in there and wish the days go past quickly for all you girls to get your scans that havent had one yet. I thought DH was going to cry, it was really emotional!

Still im on :cloud9: and nothing can change that today :happydance:

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

TashTash and Dixielane thats wonderful that you saw your babies and they were all fine! 

Drazic that make me laugh now, your baby looked like a blurry duck?! :rofl: How much did you pay for your scan? 

I hope I will se my baby with a heartbeat, don't care what it will look like!


----------



## Drazic<3

Linn, we got one really good photo which I lazily haven't uploaded yet and will do later. The best thing was she checked my cyst and my sides and my other ovary and all my organs and stuff to see if everything was okay. They also check the sac to see if there is any leaking which can indicate possible miscarriage and then the very best bit of all, watching the little bobble heartbeat and measuring the heartrate. Mine was £100 with babybond. Obviously, extorionate and playing on our nerves and fear - but I needed to do it, and for me it was worth using a chunk of our savings to do so. :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

thanks Drazic I wanna have one with babybond too, can't really afford it, but I'm so scared all my symptoms are gone now I simply can't wait until 12 weeks. I will speak to my OH later and then try and book it tomorrow. I really want to go on Thursday (they got free appointments then) but I don't want to go without him in case it's bad news. 
But I know babybond scans are worth the money as I had them with my DD too. Are you going to have a 4D one later on? Those are fab!


----------



## Dixielane

-Linn- said:


> TashTash and Dixielane thats wonderful that you saw your babies and they were all fine!
> 
> Drazic that make me laugh now, your baby looked like a blurry duck?! :rofl: How much did you pay for your scan?
> 
> I hope I will se my baby with a heartbeat, don't care what it will look like!

It doesnt matter how blurry baby is....you will think baby is THE most perfect blob you've ever seen! ;)


----------



## Kacie

Aww I'm so glad there are lots of great scans and appointments going on.

Feeling a little bit jealous of you MS sufferers... I've had some mild nausea moments recently but they have all subsided a little too much and I'm starting to worry a bit too much, even acne has gone down, bloating has gone... although bbs are little bit more achy. I would so love to see a heartbeat round about now to bring the excitement back up and the worry back down.

I've learned so much from you guys recently... free prescriptions...babybond and now a pregnancy grant! That will definitely come in useful...

I love BnB :flow:


----------



## -Linn-

Hey Kacie 

My symptoms died down at 8 weeks, maybe it's just normal! I really hope so anyway. Are you going for a babybond scan?


----------



## Drazic<3

Haha, so true Dixie! 

Kacie, please try not to panic. My symptoms also defo took a dive around 8 weeks and are only really now starting to catch up again. Hard as it is, enjoy the break. Bubs will soon be kicking your ass again! 

Linn - We couldn't afford it either, but I HAD to. We broke it up by paying the deposit then booking for a few weeks later. But they really were lovely and patient at Babybond - they give you all the in depth details written up and were so helpful. We had to travel ages away for babybond, but they do have a 4d place much nearer who do scans from 22 weeks for £60 with a dvd! We will be VERY tempted to check them out I'm sure!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah luckily its my birthday this week and i know i'm getting some money from my mum so might pay for it with that! im just really scared... im lucky babybond is 10 minutes from where i live :)


----------



## nesSAH

Wow...ladies. I'm glad for those who have overcome their MS.

Today is week 7. Still no MS, not even any form of nausea.
I am scared of throwing up and I haven't since I was like 10 yrs old.

Hehehe...I hope this means no MS for me at all *fingers crossed*


----------



## SharonF

1sttime said:


> Hi, can I join this group? due 22nd June!!

Hi!
We are due on the same day! Hurrah! :thumbup:


----------



## Drazic<3

Linn, good luck sweety, but you will be fine. I was terrified, but when you see that little heart beating away, its wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you so much for saying this, I did a HPT today and the line was faint but I found a post here on the forum from someone who had that same thing happen to them and they are still pregnant!! I will speak to OH when he gets home from work but I'm almost certain now I will go to Babybond on Thursday... I could use the money for something else, but I need to know now! You did make me feel better :hugs:


----------



## Kacie

I was just looking on the babybond website.. it would be so easy to just click and order a scan.. 

I'm kind of scared of an early scan.. (a) because of the possibility of internal and (b) because I couldn't handle there not being a heartbeat.. even if dates were wrong and it was too early to see/hear. But to see our little bump would be so amazing.. it would be totally worth the money..:cloud9:


I think you're right.. this is just an 8 week dip in the symtoms.. I did have the slightest blemish of pinkish cm the other day but that was the morning after :sex: so assuming that was the reason and haven't worried about it since (although I have just ordered five more pregnancy tests off ebay to be sure :blush:)

Two days until midwife appointment..:happydance: I can't wait to get the paperwork in motion and have a letter with scan date winging its way to me very soon.


----------



## Drazic<3

Linn, Kacie, BAD GIRLS! You HAVE to put the preggo tests away. Sometime soon, the placenta will take over and you will stop getting lines, or they will at least be very faint and that will terrify you. I KNOW its horrible and tempting, but that is why I am selling my tests stash! What you want is a magical test which tells you everything is okay, but a pregnancy test cannot do that. I want to give you both so many cuddles, and trust me, I want to do the same but it will not answer what you want. I know I sound like a bitch, but I am saying it because I care. Get the babybonds or a doppler, but please stop putting yourself through this lines fear :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic<3 said:


> Linn, Kacie, BAD GIRLS! You HAVE to put the preggo tests away. Sometime soon, the placenta will take over and you will stop getting lines, or they will at least be very faint and that will terrify you. I KNOW its horrible and tempting, but that is why I am selling my tests stash! What you want is a magical test which tells you everything is okay, but a pregnancy test cannot do that. I want to give you both so many cuddles, and trust me, I want to do the same but it will not answer what you want. I know I sound like a bitch, but I am saying it because I care. Get the babybonds or a doppler, but please stop putting yourself through this lines fear :hugs: :kiss:

yeah I regret i did that test cause it added to my already great worries! im booking babybond tonight when im back from grocery shopping. OH is fine with it he will come there on his lunch break, his office is only 5 minutes away from the babybond centre! and then i will either be really relieved but if i have a MMC I really don't know what I will do, I guess survive! At least I won't have to worry for too much longer now. thanks so much for taking me seriously, OH still thinks its a bit ridiculous. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

I don't think you are ridiculous hunny. I haven't done another test since my babybond and I don't think I would of coped without it. Please don't think I am playing down how you feel, it has been driving me loopy too! Even after the babybond I wanted another one, but it has certainly helped me deal with the gap! I am not sure if you have my mobby? It's on my facebook - just text me anytime you want to have a chat. Us preggo girlies gotta stick together :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you so much! I will try focus on my brothers visit now, he is coming tomorrow afternoon and on thursday I will get to see my baby on ultrasound! I have been feeling bad oming on here just to mention how worried I am... but I'm glad now, I feel a lot better! I will text u on thursday after the scan xxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Im there with all you girls unable to eat healthily! If I don&#8217;t eat some vegetables soon, this baby will pop out looking like Vicky Pollard.

Ria &#8211; thank you for the miscarriage post. Ive been looking for proper figures everywhere. Very reassuring.

Congrats to all the girls who had scans/mw appts today. Glad they all went well.

Kacie &#8211; Count yourself lucky!! I have to keep reminding myself why I feel so bad, and that it&#8217;ll be worth it in the end. I hate being sick. &#9785;
Linn/Kacie &#8211;PUT. THE. TEST. DOWN. AND. STEP. AWAY!!!! Don&#8217;t torture yourselves.

I&#8217;ve updated the list, including Tashtash &#9786; 



xxx


----------



## Lkeecey

GIRLS!!! THE FIRST LOT OF MAY BABIES HAVE MOVED TO SECOND TRI!!! NOT LONG NOW UNTIL US TOOO!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kacie

Drazic<3 said:


> Linn, Kacie, BAD GIRLS! You HAVE to put the preggo tests away. Sometime soon, the placenta will take over and you will stop getting lines, or they will at least be very faint and that will terrify you. I KNOW its horrible and tempting, but that is why I am selling my tests stash! What you want is a magical test which tells you everything is okay, but a pregnancy test cannot do that. I want to give you both so many cuddles, and trust me, I want to do the same but it will not answer what you want. I know I sound like a bitch, but I am saying it because I care. Get the babybonds or a doppler, but please stop putting yourself through this lines fear :hugs: :kiss:

Thanks girlies, you are all so lovely that I just want to cry at your loveliness :hugs:

The emotions are getting me today.. I got really grumpy and weepy earlier and then really happy at the same time because I knew that it was purely hormonal due to my little bub bub. :dohh: 

I didn't know about the fading lines either so thank you from saving me from that torture because I would have panicked so much :blush:

There is a baby in there... there is there is there is!

Please try not to worry Linn, everything will be just wonderful :hugs:
:hugs:


----------



## Lkeecey

Tara - Haven't heard from you in a few days, you ok hun? xxxx


----------



## born2bamum

Hi Girls, i'm glad you are all well, and that your scans have gone well. I havent done any more self scanning at work, as hubby wants me to wait now til the 12 weeks as he can be there with me to experience it, which i fully understand, but having it there is like a dangling carrot esp as i have so many willing volunteers to do it for me. I have felt REALLY REALLY sick now for days and its doing my head in. I am taking prochlor something or other that you put up your gums but the taste just makes me feel worse ! I feel sick 247 unless im eating or sleeping. I feel like i have a constant hang over !!! Anyway nothing more to add so im going to go and feel sorry for myself as i feel as sick as a dog :(

Laura x


----------



## Drazic<3

Born2beamum, thats what I feel like - hungover without the fun! 

Kacie, you just made me cry! :hugs: Please, please try not to panic, there IS a baby in there, as hard as it is to get your head round it. We will all be in second tri before we know it :happydance: 

Lkeecey, what a lovely thought! YAY! We will be the old girls of first tri soon! 

Linn, is it this thursday or next thursday? Can't wait to see the piccies! If you do picture messages text me one over! :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Hugs for Laura and Linn tonight :hugs: 

I was feeling dog rough today but had to force myself to give our kitchen a bloody good clean, OH just doesn't do it to my standard although he is trying, bless him! It looks like kim and aggie have been round now... But it killed me! 

Ohhh I just laughed my head off at that vicky pollard comment! I'm not eating healthy at all but at least I'm keeping stuff down at the minute.


----------



## Drazic<3

GRRR! I HAD A PINK DONUT IN THE KITCHEN AND MY HUSBAND HAS EATEN IT. I could literally kill him :grr:


----------



## -Linn-

Louise - I was very tempted to buy more tests at asda, but I was a good girl and didnt :) 

As Drazic said there is only one thing I want to know and that is if my baby is fine, and no test will be able to tell me. So I will be patient until Thursday, should get some distraction with my brother coming to visit tomorrow! But I must admit I got really worried again reading about someone going for a scan and the baby had no heartbeat. 

Kacie - yes there is a baby in there... just hoping it's got a strong heartbeat!! 

Borntobamum I am so jealous you can scan yourself at work!


----------



## Dixielane

IS anyone else slacking in cleaning?

I usually keep my house nice and tidey. Now that Im PG and dont feel so hot by evening time after work, I dont want to clean. So I have to just lay down.

So now, the sink is dirty....and knowing its dirty, makes me feel sicker. So HOW am I supposed to clean it NOW? lol


----------



## Dixielane

-Linn- said:


> Louise - I was very tempted to buy more tests at asda, but I was a good girl and didnt :)
> 
> As Drazic said there is only one thing I want to know and that is if my baby is fine, and no test will be able to tell me. So I will be patient until Thursday, should get some distraction with my brother coming to visit tomorrow! But I must admit I got really worried again reading about someone going for a scan and the baby had no heartbeat.
> 
> Kacie - yes there is a baby in there... just hoping it's got a strong heartbeat!!
> 
> Borntobamum I am so jealous you can scan yourself at work!

Linn, I know it sounds silly, but I was so relieved when I saw the baby yesterday, I dont know why, like I thought it could disappear!???? My doc assured me its fine, and truthfully each pregnancy is different, babies dont read manuels...and it makes complete sense when I remind myself, the baby is the size of a grape!! So it is NOT that suprising that I can't always be aware of its presence!


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic sorry I was slow with my post so didnt see yours, it is this thursday! I booked it on the webpage. Thursday 5th November 2.30 :) 

I won't say I'm looking forward to it, more frightened but glad I will know if everything is ok, if not it will be my worst birthday ever! But I will try to think positive. If all is well I will picture message you hun :) I hope I will! 

Oh I would be well annoyed if OH had ate my doughnut, but I was just at ASDAs and it made me feel sick, so I'm having tiger bread with butter tonight!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili and Dixielane! I can't wait for that scan now. 

Oh and yes I'm very behind with my cleaning, at first due to nausea and now due to nerves lol.


----------



## Drazic<3

Ummmm yum. Tiger bread. I so know what you mean hun, that mix of excitement and nerves. It IS going to be okay, and it will be one of the best days of your life. PMA! Before you know it we will be at the 13 week scan and then crossing to 2nd tri! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

yes you are right... I'm just getting stretching pains on the left side for the first time... I'm so happy OH thinks I have gone completely mental lol. And it also made me happy when I was retching at Asdas :dohh: yeah Tiger bread is good... it was only 10p cause it will be out of date tomorrow, but well it's more than half gone now :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

im so envious of you lot having babybond scans! hubby has said no. wants to wait till my 12 weeks one. and i cant really tell him how worried i am. ggrrrrrr hurry up letter! i need a date to look forward to.


----------



## BizyBee

-Linn- said:


> Lkeecey I would happily take the sickness back! I would probably be less scared.
> 
> Bizybee how is it going? Did you have another scan?

Hi Linn! I have another scan on Thursday. According to when I had the trigger shot and ovulated, I should be around 8 weeks. Last week I should have been 7, but only measured 5w4d. A week before that measured 5w1d. I am worried about such slow growth, but hopeful that things will be ok. Thanks for asking. I'll keep you posted. xx


----------



## Lkeecey

10 Weeks Today!! 25% done!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Yay Lkeecey! 1/4 of the way there!


----------



## Lkeecey

It'll be you tomorrow lovely!!! :D


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats on 10 weeks :) 

Still no date for that scan Louise? I actually felt sick all night lol.... but not sure if it was just nerves!


----------



## Drazic<3

Linn - kill some time today, do a ticker for tomorrow!

Lkeecey thanks sweetheart. 

I feel fluey today, sucks. I don't want to go to work I want to go to bed! But such as life. We have no food in the house, so will have to get tea out which is a big naughty when we are trying to save up. Need to pay all the bills today too. Oooo what an exciting day. :S


----------



## -Linn-

Oh I'd love to have tea out tonight, but I'm not having tea out for a while now that I'm going to babybond lol... yeah got to do a ticker... my other one is wrong now its my second not first scan. 
i should be cleaning cleaning cleaning already my brother is coming later :) we're having noodle and vegetable stir fry for tea today, my poor body will suffer a vitamin shock, didn't have any veg for a while! im feeling so ill today, typically! I bet i worried myself ill now, my cold was only gone for 1 week and I'm starting coughing again already and throat is hurting. 
I'm still feeling sick but I really don't know if it's just nerves. I think I won't fully relax til the scan now.


----------



## Drazic<3

No, you probably won't hun, but then you will feel much better. Thing is though, it doesn't last that long. I am not trying to be a downer, you will feel on top of the world for a while, but now I just want another one! :rofl: Bloody bubs making me loopy. Can't believe it's another bloody three weeks until we can see bubs again. Might have to get batteries for my doppler and give that a go :dohh:


----------



## aneageraussie

hey guys.. sorry was MIA past few days.. im 10weeks 3 days today... nearly there.. 2 more weeks for my NT scan.. i have to go for blood tests some time this week... oh well 1/4 pregnancy is done... and time is sure flying..

how is everyone?


----------



## Drazic<3

GRRR. I am so ANGRY today. I could smack someone.


----------



## nickyg

Made it to 8 weeks. Symptoms come and go, which makes me paranoid when they aren't there. Had to change midwife appointment, so now not for 2.5w.


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic<3 said:


> No, you probably won't hun, but then you will feel much better. Thing is though, it doesn't last that long. I am not trying to be a downer, you will feel on top of the world for a while, but now I just want another one! :rofl: Bloody bubs making me loopy. Can't believe it's another bloody three weeks until we can see bubs again. Might have to get batteries for my doppler and give that a go :dohh:

haha you are probably right i won't lol! but i will try my best :)


----------



## debgreasby

Drazic<3 said:


> GRRR. I am so ANGRY today. I could smack someone.

Anyone in particular or just anyone lol


----------



## lili24

Linn I'm so happy you are going to babybond tomorrow, yay! I'll be thinking of you.

Good luck BizyBee for your scan :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Debgreasby - anyone really :blush: I am so not a violent or aggresive person, but I feel so MAD with the world! Everything is annoying me at work today, and I just can't focus. I think I might kill my husband too, he is driving me loopy! Feel properly pregnant crazy today :rofl:


----------



## Tara123006

Hi everyone! Hubby is finally home!! Came home 2 days ago so haven't been online, and right now i'm just online paying the bills (it's 2am!!!) so i need to get back to bed, but i thought i would stop by and say hello. 

I had my first appt on the 29th. We just discussed my due date and things of that nature, and it was June 6th...just like i thought. :) My BP was high, but we were supposed to re-do it and then forgot, so hopefully that was just a fluke it's hpapend before! They did some lab work, and I'll discuss that with them at my next appt. It is scheduled for Nov. 20th, and i'm pretty sure I'll be getting a scan then. I will keep you all updated. How is everyone??


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili, I think I would go mental if I didn't go there. Just hoping everything will be fine! I was stupid enough to o a HPT yesterday and the line was faint, so it worried me some more, but only one more day now.


----------



## -Linn-

Hi Tara 
Nice to see you online. Hope you will get a scan soon :) 

xxx


----------



## lili24

Hey Tara!

Oh Linn what are you like! Don't do any more of those please! The last one I did (when I had some brown spotting) was lighter than my first ones, and I got so worked up over it, but after a bit of reading online i came to the conclusion that it doesn't really mean anything, it can happen for so many reasons at this stage. 

I feel like I'm going to babybond tomorrow, I'm excited for you! 

What is tiger bread? I read this thread before bed and I had a dream I sent OH out for some tiger bread, but I've no idea what it is haha!


----------



## -Linn-

Tiger bread is just white bread, like this https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3091/2604341607_fb0760108f.jpg i think it's made with sesame oil... nice bread! Oh I wish I was more excited I'm so scared they will find there is nothing in there. But trying to stay positive, I will post on Facebook if it was good news and on the forum too. Maybe you should go to babybond too? 

xxx


----------



## lili24

I have my 12 week scan at the hospital this Monday :) I know I won't be 12 weeks but I will be from my LMP (they are so irregular) and that's what they wanna go by for now. 

I feel excited, like it could be the best day of my life, or the worst! A mixture of excitement/nerves I think. Is that how you feel? I didn't really sleep last night and every scenario possible went through my mind..


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I didn't sleep last night either, when I did that HPT I had a proper faint line, even when I tested at 12 DPO it was darker :( so I thought my baby had died... now I'm thinking it might not have but I'm worried! One week ago I had a strong line on my HPT. But hehehe I'm feeling a bit sick today due to the lack of sleep.


----------



## debgreasby

Moving house this weekend yay!!

Some people had an appointment to come look round our house at 2.30. They turned up at 12 o'clock, i hadn't finished cleaning up or anything coz i have beed trying to rest after this weekends bleeding episode.

Anyway, didn't matter, they were soooooo smelly and weird!!! They sat outside in their car with a flask and sandwiches for about 10 mins lmao! Eww!

Had to spray air freshener after they left coz their after smell was making me heave!


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> yeah I didn't sleep last night either, when I did that HPT I had a proper faint line, even when I tested at 12 DPO it was darker :( so I thought my baby had died... now I'm thinking it might not have but I'm worried! One week ago I had a strong line on my HPT. But hehehe I'm feeling a bit sick today due to the lack of sleep.

Please don't panic hun, I'm sure I read somewhere that HCG levels start to drop after a while - think it was something about the baby feeding from the placenta - although I admit I could be remembering wrong. 

Could be the time of day you tested and also the brand.

I'm always too nervous to test again, think it would cause me more worry than it would do any good.


----------



## lili24

Ewww Deb!! That made me laugh! Maybe they visit peoples houses for a day out!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Afternoon ladies. Still not fully caught up on the thread, so bear with me, lol.

Felt awful today, was dizzy getting out of bed, had the shakes trying to give Josh his breakfast, feel quite cold - been under a duvet most of the day and shattered.

On the bright side Josh went to sleep in 15mins last night, woke up twice but then slept 10.20 till 6.30 this morning! Longest continuous sleep ever.


----------



## debgreasby

I would feel so bad for my neighbours if these people moved in!!!!


Aaarggghhh. I can still smell them!!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Have you got any Frebreeze?


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah lol, thank god. House smells much better now!

There really s no need for smelly people!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

A lot of smells annoy me at the moment ... OH sanded some plasterwork the other day and I can still smell it .... not even going to mention the rotten egg smell from the dead flowers I threw out this morning... oops too late..


----------



## debgreasby

I know how you feel. And once you pick up on a smell it takes ages to get it to go away!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Ria_Rose said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> yeah I didn't sleep last night either, when I did that HPT I had a proper faint line, even when I tested at 12 DPO it was darker :( so I thought my baby had died... now I'm thinking it might not have but I'm worried! One week ago I had a strong line on my HPT. But hehehe I'm feeling a bit sick today due to the lack of sleep.
> 
> Please don't panic hun, I'm sure I read somewhere that HCG levels start to drop after a while - think it was something about the baby feeding from the placenta - although I admit I could be remembering wrong.
> 
> Could be the time of day you tested and also the brand.
> 
> I'm always too nervous to test again, think it would cause me more worry than it would do any good.Click to expand...

at this point HCG should still be in its thousands but I read on the net sometimes it's too high for the HPT so you get a faint line, a lady here on the forum had the same problem so she diluted the same wee and dipped another test and the line was darker, I couldn't try as I only had one test left but I'm hoping it's the same for me. Yeah best stay away from the HPTs. 

Deb - how disgusting smelly people and :rofl: they had sandwiches in their car outside your house?!


----------



## debgreasby

Not just sandwiches, it appeared to be a full on picnic!! Sandwiches, crisps, biscuits and a flask. I was laughing so much!!


----------



## -Linn-

that is hilarious!


----------



## debgreasby

I know - it fair cheered me up! Just glad i didn't break my neck cleaning to my usual standards lol!!!


edited to add ------ and they had the nerve to ask to use the loo as soon as they walked in!!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah not worth it for people like that! and are they having your old house then?


----------



## debgreasby

Looks like they gonna apply for it (it's a rented property) but i doubt they will get it. Neither works and they aren't from this area. 

Hopefully the people coming to look round tomorrow are nicer lol!


----------



## -Linn-

ah don't seem like nice people. and asking to use the loo straight away :sick: did u disinfect it afterwards?


----------



## Drazic<3

Debgreasby - my husband mainly, but basically anyone!

I had cheered up, until I came back on and saw my siggy had been deleted for being too large. Grumpy now, there are loads bigger than mine and I have lost the piccis :(


----------



## -Linn-

why will it let u have a too large signature in the first place? maybe mine is too big as well? how can i check?


----------



## debgreasby

Just realised they hadn't flushed!! Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

Moving on!!

I agree about the siggies - some people's seem really big. Weird.


----------



## emmadrumm77

I would like to join xx I am due 9th June and live Norfolk x


----------



## -Linn-

hi emma, nice to see u on this thread :)


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome Emma x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks linn, am still new to this xx Need to put my lily pods up but don't know how!! Can not believe this pregnancy is going so slow!!! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

prob taking a break from the forum girls...will be back when i feel more comfy. thanks for all you support. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hopefully see u back on soon! 

emma what are u trying to put up?


----------



## Ria_Rose

Welcome Emma and see you soon E&L's mummy - come back and see us soon hun. x


----------



## debgreasby

Hope u r ok E &L's xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

debgreasby said:


> Hope u r ok E &L's xxx

:nope: but i will be.
see you soon.


----------



## -Linn-

Can someone give me a kick in the ass? I'm still researching stuff on the net, when really I should be tidying my house ready for my brothers visit later. I'm so tired and got zero motivation but I need to do it!!!!


----------



## Lkeecey

*kick*


----------



## -Linn-

thanks im off now sorting out my house, talk later
xx


----------



## grumpygal76

kick


----------



## Lkeecey

haha, did that actually work?


----------



## grumpygal76

Going to doctor november 6 for heartbeat scan. :)


----------



## debgreasby

Hugs for E&L xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> Can someone give me a kick in the ass? I'm still researching stuff on the net, when really I should be tidying my house ready for my brothers visit later. I'm so tired and got zero motivation but I need to do it!!!!

Tell me about it. So far all I've done is dust a bookcase ... 

To be fair I felt awful this morning, and have been having a bit of a duvet day, but OH is working from home today and I should really ahve made more of an effort.


----------



## Dixielane

Hi ladies,

I've got some horrible heart burn! I've had it since I ate Pizza yesterday... YUCK! Plus woke up this morning with slight MS, and heartburn... bad combo!!

I'm wondering if my MS is going to get worse as I get further...it seems I have to snack every hour, or I get very faint.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Dixielane - Oh I got a touch of that today, later in pregnancy it's supposed to mean the baby has lots of hair, think its just an other symptom at this point thou right?


----------



## Dixielane

Ria_Rose said:


> Dixielane - Oh I got a touch of that today, later in pregnancy it's supposed to mean the baby has lots of hair, think its just an other symptom at this point thou right?

Im not sure...it comes and goes alot lately though! Esp after pizza, or tomato sauces. I can still eat medium hot salsa tho...lol We love spicey food around here..


----------



## Lkeecey

Hello ladies, 

Just applied for a job that I really want, and means that I can leave the course that I'm currently doing and really not enjoying at all. PLEASE keep your fingers crossed for me. I NEED this job for my sanity!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

*crosses fingers*

*crosses arms*

*crosses legs* - although if I'd done that in the first place I wouldn't be here now, lol.

*crosses toes*

*...falls over trying to cross anything else*


----------



## Mrs G

nickyg said:


> Made it to 8 weeks. Symptoms come and go, which makes me paranoid when they aren't there. Had to change midwife appointment, so now not for 2.5w.

Ney nicky, snap!! 8 weeks today! YAY:happydance:

xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Crossing all my bits and peices for you Lkeecey.

Hope you are feeling better soon E&L :hugs: 

I am not sure about sig size, they just deleted mine. :cry: Maybe I'm too gobby around the forum, keep being seen :dohh:


----------



## debgreasby

FX'd LKeecy.

Just wanted to add that i just had a fishfinger sandwich and it was beyond delicious!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..............am trying to do the lily pods, the other little tracker for my other girls xx Don't know which to copy and paste and where to put it?? Sorry hun xx am useless xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Nicky & Mrs G - congrats on 8 weeks!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Drazic<3 said:


> I am not sure about sig size, they just deleted mine. :cry: Maybe I'm too gobby around the forum, keep being seen :dohh:

They did that to mine last time - for external links but it was only my ticker code. There are lots of people with HUGE sigs thou, so I'm not really sure. Has made me a bit paranoid thou.


----------



## -Linn-

lilypie u mean emma :) it should work the same way... use the pseudo and bb code thing and paste underneath the other ticker. 

Lkeecey got everything crossed for you :)

Hope they won't delete my signature! 

So proud got some work done but still need to wash one billion dishes... bet thats gonna make me sick!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

At last i have sorted my Lilypie's!! Am feeling a bit better today, only 3weeks 1 day until my 12 week scan.....Grrrrrr. Must prepare something to eat tonight before the dreaded MS kicks in x


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies..... Havent been around in the last few days and I try to keep up with all of you ladies and this thread everyday... Hope everyone is doing okay... You know I might have missed it but has anyone see Twinmad or know what happen to her? 
Im doing okay, have MS mostly in the evenings, had bad food aversions for a little bit but they have finally givin up here and there... just been eating stuff like tomatoe soup, grill cheese, mac and cheese, cream of wheat, yogurt... Thats about the only stuff that doesnt make me feel icky... My next scan is Nov 20th right around my 12 week mark, Yay!!!! 
How is everyone else???


----------



## Lkeecey

Ria &#8211; thanks so much &#9786; Your message made me laugh

Thanks everyone else :)

Glad to see you Melsue. I'm afraid none of us have heard from twinmad, and I think we're fearing the worst. xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lovely to meet you all, i did not know Twinmad as have just joined babyandbump, but i hope she is ok. Maybe she has just not had internet for a while?? Think poss girls xx
Sickness is creaping it's way in again tonight :growlmad:
lol xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Congrats emma :) Added you to the list xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yippee:happydance:
Would be such fun for everyone to meet up!! A group of fat tummies together!
Can not believe out of all these people i am the only one due on the 9th!!
Thanks hun x


----------



## lili24

Welcome Emma!!

Fingers crossed for you lkeecey, really hope you get it hun xx


----------



## expecting#3

Just wanted to be added to the June Bug list. I'm due June 12th and very excited.


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi everyone

Been to see the midwife today and I've got a new EDD of 1st June so I guess that puts me in here now  I have also got my 12 week scan on 20th Nov. Can't wait!


----------



## Lkeecey

List updated. Congrats girls.


Well, I'd better get that job as I just had a bit of a breakdown and have now left the course. It was harming my health, and probably the bubs too. Feel so relieved. Up the shit for money now though, but we'll work it out. 

xxxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Thoughts going out to twinmad, hope all is well.

Lkeecey - glad you made a decision that makes you happy, you sound like a weight has been lifted. :flower:

At this end: celebrated the fact the little man only took 5 mins to fall asleep .. only for him to wake up screaming half an hour later. :dohh:

:wohoo: My scan is only 2 sleeps away :wohoo:

Getting excited and nervous...


----------



## Lkeecey

Ria_Rose said:


> Thoughts going out to twinmad, hope all is well.
> 
> Lkeecey - glad you made a decision that makes you happy, you sound like a weight has been lifted. :flower:
> 
> At this end: celebrated the fact the little man only took 5 mins to fall asleep .. only for him to wake up screaming half an hour later. :dohh:
> 
> :wohoo: My scan is only 2 sleeps away :wohoo:
> 
> Getting excited and nervous...

Thanks Ria - I feel so so relieved. I hated it so much. I was throwing up because of it, having chest pains, and was a grumpy moo. I'm so happy. 

Awwww sleeep little man :) xxx

I feel so sick for Drazic. I keep bursting out crying. I'm so scared. I wish I could do something x


----------



## -Linn-

Whats wrong with drazic? did i miss anything? hopefully nothing bad? my bro is here i got no time to check all the posts, please let me know if shes ok!


----------



## Lkeecey

Sent you a text Linn, and update thread is here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/216506-im-scared.html


----------



## Ria_Rose

Thanks Lkeecey, I didn't see that post.


----------



## -Linn-

I saw it now so worried!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Thinking about you Drazic :hugs: xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Darn double post


----------



## Cobo76

Hi ladies. It breaks my heart to see about losses and others not doing well. :cry: I've been so ill and emotional lately. Its almost more than I can take to come on here sometimes. 

I cant wait to see some pics from Linns scan tomorrow. I know I've read others are having scans soon too but I cant remember who all is. Good luck to you all. 

LKeecey I can totally relate on the job thing. I've been applying to some jobs too. I'm so afraid though to start off a job being so sick. Some days I feel completely normal and others it hits me like a ton of bricks. 

Sending up prayers for Drazic. [-o&lt;


----------



## -Linn-

Louise i had more time to read, when you got time hun write me a message on Facebook, what is the matter with your job? I'm so glad you quit it's the best and don't worry about money, I told you once baby is there there will be help for you. I will help you hun to sort it all out. 

Let us know asap if you hear from drazic, I have sent her a text to let her know I'm thinking of her, I feel so guilty for worrying about stuff all day she was so nice to me and didn't even say she was in pain! She just has to be fine.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much girls, you just made me cry! You truely are the most wonderful people and I'm so glad our bubs have brought us into each others lives. I am back at home now and tired but feeling more positive. Just want the scan to be out the way tomorrow. I am going to go have a lay down now, but just wanted to give you all huge :hugs: for all your kindness. :hugs:

Linn, don't worry about tomorrow sweetheart. I cannot wait to meet your wonderful bubs! The scan will be amazing, enjoy every second and don't forget to text me when you get out :hugs:

Lkeecey, well done on making such a difficult choice. I didn't realise how much it was hurting you, so you have 100% done the right thing. Your little passinger is too important for stress like that :hugs:

Hey to all the new mums to be! Emma, I'm in Norfolk too! :hugs:

Ria_rose, hope you are feeling well tonight :hugs: Do you have a scan or bloods soon do I remember? (though I am tired and ruined!) 

:hugs: all round. Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic I will text you as soon as I will be out of babybond. I'm not too worried anymore. Strangely, I got loads of symptoms tonight. Maybe it's bubs letting me know that everything is ok and I can sleep tonight. I will be thinking of you and hope everything will be just fine tomorrow at your scan you also have to text me. We do have to meet for real one day, I do not live very far from you at all :) Don't know if you saw it but can check on Facebook where I live, just west of you! Good night xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome emma and expecting #3! :hi:

Too much happens each day and I just can't keep up! I have another scan tomorrow. Supposed to be about 8 weeks according to dates, but not sure how I'll measure. I am really scared that there was minimal growth again and still no yolk or heartbeat. I'll keep you posted! xx


----------



## Cobo76

Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow Bizybee. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Lkeecey

Morning everyone, 

Blimey, yesterday was stressful. Fingers crossed that everyone has a better day today.

Lots of love to you all xxxx Especially those having scans and tests today xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Your so right Lkeecey, what a busy day for June bubs! Loads of love and hugs to everyone having scans and tests today. We will all be back here sharing gorgeous baby photos in no time! 

Linn, I would love that! I will text you before I go in for mine, you will be fine. You are going to enjoy every second (apart from the horrible, desperate need for the toilet when you are bursting full and they jab you in the bladder!) 

I must admit though, I am completely terrified.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Drazic - hope your scan goes well today, I have everything crossed for you - sending postive thoughts for you.

Linn - good luck with your scan today!

I'm so excited for you both, and good luck to everyon eelse with tests today.

Which all justb serves to remind me that .... I HAVE MY SCAN TOMMORROW!!!! 

I'm a mixture of excited and petrified, lol. I'm being positive but its always in the back of your mind there might not be a heartbeat or something...


----------



## -Linn-

Drazic I wish you best of luck! I can imagine you are terrified I'm glad you can have that scan today, really they should have done it last night! Hope you got some sleep. I'm nervous but not got a bad feeling anymore as I got loads of symptoms all of a sudden. Last night at 11 I had to throw up all my dinner and today I'm feeling dizzy with headaches and my boobs seem bigger too. So I'm hoping for the best now. 

Ria - good luck for the scan tomorrow!


----------



## lili24

Morning girls. 

Just popping in to wish Drazic, Linn and Bizybee good luck for your scans today. I will be thinking of you all and praying everything is okay for all of you. 

Ria I'm getting nervous too and mine isn't until Monday, don't know how I'll get through the weekend lol. You'll be fine though xx


----------



## lili24

Great news Linn, sounds like the sickness is back! Hope you aren't too nervous, what time is your scan xx


----------



## -Linn-

my scan is at 2.30 I'm going to have a shower now and at 1 I'm leaving for town to do a little shopping and then go to babybond. My brother, OH and DD will all come with me... I bet they are going to think I'm mad at babybond! Yeah symptoms back I just felt so dizzy washing the dishes my brother had to do them and he's just hoovered here for me now too. I'm so lucky!


----------



## lili24

Ooh lovely! Send him round to my house now hehe! 
I will be sending positive thoughts your way. They will not think you are mad! If so, then we are all mad!! We all have the same worries, it's so natural and they will see worried pregnant ladies every day. You'll be fine. Good luck and let us know as soon as you can :) xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Just got my letter from the hospital with my scan date!! 24th November. I will be 12w 6 days. xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yay Louise same day as my scan! what time is yours? Mine is at 8.50 :)


----------



## lili24

Yay!! 24 is my lucky lucky number! It will soon be here xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Hehe thanks girlies. Bubs gave me a massive cramp as I read the letter, almost like it was saying hello :) 

Its at 2.30pm Linn!! So good that we are the same day!! xxx


----------



## Kacie

hi Everyone, good news on the scan dates.

Lots of love and luck to Drazic today 
I hope babybond goes well for you today Linn

I have just been for my first Midwife appointment.. not much to report, just answering questions and form filling. Although all that talk of the baby and labour and everything made feel much more excited :happydance:

They wouldn't do my bloods as apparently I have a "phobia" (honestly you faint once and it's all these people can remember!:blush:). They will do all bloods together after 10 weeks, so that saved a bit of poking and prodding.

Other than that I'm waiting on two appointment letters. One for my first scan :happydance: and one for a meeting with the consultant as I only have half my thyroid and the midwife wasn't sure if complications would come into play.

I hope everyone is well today :kiss:


----------



## Lkeecey

Glad it went well for you Kacie :) xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck at your scans Drazic and Linn! :hugs: xx

Glad things went well Kacie.


----------



## -Linn-

Lkeecey I tell you it's not great to have scans at 2.30, too much time to panic. Morning scans are much better! I'm going to leave ridiculously early!


----------



## SylvieB

just thought i'd say hi. sorry i haven't been here all week, just so tired and sick all the time and now lil one got the flu or something.
got my first proper scan on wednesday, well excited though DH won't be able to make it.
drazic, hope you have fun today. xxx to everyone


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn, Drazic and bizybee good luck with your scans x
Ria Rose, good luck tomorrow!
LKeecey i know your scan seem ages away.....mine is not until 26th....ARGH xx


----------



## Delilah

Yes good luck to all you lucky ladies who have scans today and this week :happydance: still not heard of my midwife will ring tomorrow if no news....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I took the day off work today. Need to lounge, catch up on sleep and just do nothing for 1 day!

Hope everyone is feeling better!

CJ


----------



## lili24

Is there any news from Linn Louise xx


----------



## grumpygal76

Im going for my heartbeat scan and pap tomorrow wish me luck Im excited and nervous


----------



## Mrs G

Lots of luck to scan ladies today. :hugs:

And lots of love to all!!! :flower:

x


----------



## bluefire

hi can i get added to the list please im due 2nd june thanks xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hello :) 

I just got back home, went shopping after the scan... and all was fine. The baby had a good heartbeat. It was sleeping but I could see the limbs which will be the legs soon... it was lovely and they found the baby within seconds and there we saw the heartbeat flickering away, I feel so much better now, hopefully it will last for a while, at least I got my next scan in 19 days already. For those who got me on Facebook I will upload a pic later, but you can't really see much! OH said the baby looks like a potatoe :)


----------



## lili24

So happy for you Linn, my heart started racing when this thread was loading. Brilliant news, I can't wait to see the pic xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah well u can see the pic of the potatoe as OH said, but he took one to work :) yeah my heart was racing when I was lying there on that bed and she said it might take a little while if your bladder is not so full so don't worry if I don't see it straight away, but then she put the probe on and I could see the baby with the flickering heartbeat immediately. it was not moving cause it was asleep but I was soooo happy!!!


----------



## lili24

:) :) :)

You are proof that symptoms can disappear and everything can still be fine. I'm so happy for you x


----------



## lili24

Forgot to ask, did your dates all match up? xx


----------



## -Linn-

it was 3 days smaller what a surprise but she said they never change the dates when it's like that... and I knew that. But even my midwife said they wont change the date! so im sticking by the 5th now. i uploaded the pic on my facebook now!


----------



## lili24

Ohh I can't see it, is it in an album on your page or the June babies group x


----------



## KatiePC

Well, seems I am back in. Went for the scan today expecting the worst after bleeding, and was amazed and shocked to see a tiny little blob with a heartbeat! Measures 9.8mm and has me at 7w2d. On my calculations, I am 7w6, but blimey! I'm still in shock!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn
Am sooooo pleased it all went well for you today, what a relief for you hun xxx
How come you had the scan anyway? I have to wait for 3 weeks xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know what you mean Katie, I didn't have a bleed but was expecting the worse for some bizarre reason. My baby looks like a blob, with nubs for arms and legs, but I didn't care since I saw the heartbeat and could have watched it for hours!!!
CJ


----------



## Lkeecey

KatiePC &#8211; YAY! &#8211; What is your due date again? Congrats xxxx

List updated, except for KatiePC. 

What a rough day. Hope every one else is ok xxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

well almost fainted having bloods done yesterday, never had bloods done before so got myself in a right state. Good news is the midwife rang through for my scan appointment whilst I was there. 11:45 on 20th. The next 2 weeks is going to drag soooo much. Just need to see it and know everything is ok.


----------



## Dixielane

-Linn- said:


> Hello :)
> 
> I just got back home, went shopping after the scan... and all was fine. The baby had a good heartbeat. It was sleeping but I could see the limbs which will be the legs soon... it was lovely and they found the baby within seconds and there we saw the heartbeat flickering away, I feel so much better now, hopefully it will last for a while, at least I got my next scan in 19 days already. For those who got me on Facebook I will upload a pic later, but you can't really see much! OH said the baby looks like a potatoe :)

YAY Linn! Isnt it a surreal feeling seeing baby flickering away - gives you a moment of such wonderful peace! Congrats!!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Ohh I can't see it, is it in an album on your page or the June babies group x

sorry lisa u will be able to see it now, i will send u the link, its a private folder i had added u and then forgot to save settings lol!!!


----------



## Dixielane

where can i find all the june babies on facebook?


----------



## Lkeecey

Dixielane said:


> where can i find all the june babies on facebook?

Its a private group. If you contact MrsTwilight, she will add you to it xxxxxx


LOL that sounds like some sort of Mafia instruction!! :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Linn
> Am sooooo pleased it all went well for you today, what a relief for you hun xxx
> How come you had the scan anyway? I have to wait for 3 weeks xxxx

i had a private one at babybond. my nhs one is in 19 days when I'm 12 weeks :) needed it for reassurance!


----------



## KatiePC

I believe by my maths I'm due 18th June. God, 1st midwife appt next week, not knowing what to expect!! Only booked today as I was so convinced that it was gone after miscarrying in April. Still not sunk in!! I won't believe it til they arrive. And God did I cry at Beaches today!!!!


----------



## Dixielane

Lkeecey said:


> Dixielane said:
> 
> 
> where can i find all the june babies on facebook?
> 
> Its a private group. If you contact MrsTwilight, she will add you to it xxxxxx
> 
> 
> LOL that sounds like some sort of Mafia instruction!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahaha Mrs. T would be more "mafia" style....LOL!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Linn I'm so pleased the scan went well, definately worth the money for the reassurance.

I am still stunned by Drazic's news, her bubs was about the same age as mine, so adds a little more gravity to my scan tomorrow. 

Now not sure I will tell people at 11 weeks (Josh's Birthday) as we were planning, just in case .... I really hope they tell me I need a 12 week scan as well - although I really doubt they will. I could do with the reassurance before telling friends and family.

(lots of love if you are around Drazic, thinking of you).


----------



## -Linn-

let me know when you are on there dixielane so i can add you.... and yes it was amazing to see that flickering. I was kind of expecting it to move around lots like my DD did at the 12 week scan but it was just sleeping lol ... but enough for me I'm on :cloud9: now!


----------



## -Linn-

Ria_Rose said:


> Linn I'm so pleased the scan went well, definately worth the money for the reassurance.
> 
> I am still stunned by Drazic's news, her bubs was about the same age as mine, so adds a little more gravity to my scan tomorrow.
> 
> Now not sure I will tell people at 11 weeks (Josh's Birthday) as we were planning, just in case .... I really hope they tell me I need a 12 week scan as well - although I really doubt they will. I could do with the reassurance before telling friends and family.
> 
> (lots of love if you are around Drazic, thinking of you).

thanks! im sure you will be fine hun... i know such shocking news and i think its normal to be worried before a scan, but i'm postive you are ok! i will announce it to everyone after my 12 week scan although loads of people already know. do u get a NT scan at your hospital?


----------



## Ria_Rose

I think I should probably log out of BNB for the night, I keep reading MMC threads and its not helping the nerves.

I thought I'd be less worried this pregnancy, I guess you never stop worrying about your kids. LOL :)

And thankyou Linn, I hope I come out of my scan as happy as you did. :flow:

Scan at 10.45 - wish me luck. :flower:


----------



## lili24

Goodnight Ria. 

Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you at 10.45 and I'm sure everything will be fine. 

Xxx


----------



## Dixielane

Best of Luck Ria!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Lkeecey

Hey girlies, 

Been feeling really upset about Drazic and all the changes going on with my course etc. I feel like I'm going to get ill (I always do after a period of stress) and I need a bit of a break from here. Obviously I can't leave the lists for too long, but I think I'm not going to log in tomorrow, sat or Sunday, and will be back on Monday. 
I'll still be about on facebook though. 

Have a good weekend girls.

xxxx


----------



## Dixielane

Lkeecey said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> Been feeling really upset about Drazic and all the changes going on with my course etc. I feel like I'm going to get ill (I always do after a period of stress) and I need a bit of a break from here. Obviously I can't leave the lists for too long, but I think I'm not going to log in tomorrow, sat or Sunday, and will be back on Monday.
> I'll still be about on facebook though.
> 
> Have a good weekend girls.
> 
> xxxx

Its a good idea, and I think im doing the same this weekend. Have a good one!


----------



## -Linn-

You get better soon Louise, I understand you need a break hun xxx


----------



## lili24

See you soon Louise. Don't worry about the list, it can wait until you are feeling better. 

Hugs xx

Me and Linn are on facebook if you need us for anything at all xx


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> See you soon Louise. Don't worry about the list, it can wait until you are feeling better.
> 
> Hugs xx
> 
> Me and Linn are on facebook if you need us for anything at all xx

thats right, im always on facebook lol... but im idle often too!


----------



## BizyBee

I guess this is it for me girls... My sac is still empty and my Dr. expects that I will miscarry soon. I am so incredibly sad. Thanks for all of the support. I wish you all the best! :hugs: xx


----------



## Cobo76

I'm so sorry Bizybee. :hugs: Logging in and seeing your news and Drazics' is so heartbreaking. :cry: I am so very sorry for you both.


----------



## lili24

Oh Im so sorry Bizy, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Bizzy, was hoping for good news for you.

Taking a break from here for a few days, moving house this weekend and feeling so sad for all the recent bad news on here.

Take care for now, good luck to those with scans / appointments!

XXX


----------



## SylvieB

oh no, bizbee and just read about drazic, too. I'm so sorry for you! I know how you feel, I'll be thinking about you and pray that you'll get a healthy baby soon!


----------



## Kailm

Linn - glad to see your scan went well, 2 weeks today and I will be off to the hospital - I'm hoping you're able to relax a little now.

It is so heartbreaking to see posts of those who have suffered a loss recently - My thoughts are with them.


----------



## emmadrumm77

ok ok, i am worries now! What with Drazic and Bizbee both being such lovely girls, it just doesn't seem fair! I wish my scan wasn't so far away


----------



## -Linn-

Bizybee I'm so sorry for your loss! 

Kailm - yes I am relaxed now, I'm finally letting myself feel really happy about this pregnancy :) I was so worried my mum bought me the scan for my bday, that was the best gift ever! 

Ladies do not worry so much, I know easier said than done, but if you are not bleeding it is very rare to have MCs! 

Ria_Rose thinking of you going for your scan very soon!


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so sorry to have upset you girls. Please, don't feel bad. This is so rare and as heartbroken as I feel, I know in most cases this doesn't happen. I hope you all have wonderful, healthy pregnancies and go on to have beautiful bubs. Of course, I will stay away from this thread now because it just hurts too much, but I will be thinking of you and if you do want to get in touch, PM me facebook details because I would love to hear how you are getting on when I am stronger.

Love and :hugs:
Katie =x=


----------



## Lkeecey

Lots of love Katie xxxx


----------



## Lkeecey

Linn - replying to your post here, rather than on Ria_rose's thread. I came on to find some information that I was talking to OH about yesterday, on finances, and then just thought I'd check my subscribed threads and stuff. :) I'm avoiding a lot of threads and areas tho. 

How are you today? xx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm good today... can't wait to go out for lunch, was just kidding hun when i asked that! We can never stay away hmmm? 

Katie you didn't upset anyone, all pregnant ladies worry.. I hope we will stay in touch sweetheart, I'm still so shocked about your news!


----------



## Lkeecey

I think, if anyone is worrying, that they should go and spend some time in 2nd and 3rd tri forums. Miscarriages are more common in 1st tri, and if you spend all your time here, its easy to think its common. There are hundreds of women in 2nd and 3rd xx

LOL no prob Linn :) I get sucked in. Trying to limit it this weekend tho, for my sanity LOL xxx ENJOY PIZZA HUT! SO JEALOUS!

I'm hungry all the time now. I've just had the biggest bowl of cereal ever, and am still hungry. I think it might be coz I've lost a bit of weight as well. and my eating schedule is so buggered up. Don't know how I ended up skipping lunch and just grazing on crap. We're so financially tight now, that I need to stick to three meals a day xxx

Just updated my journal with bump photos - and also felt confident enough to put one in the Bump Photos thread. The whole area above my pubic bone is really solid now. x


----------



## -Linn-

just got back from pizza hut and wondering if it is possible to die from eating too much? I really can't say I'm still hungry :rofl: oh must have a look at your bump pix i will put a new one on my folder in facebook later! xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i dont know what made me log on but just caught up with drazic's sad news. my heart totally goes out to her. life is sooo unfair sometimes. and i mean this for anyone else i have missed too. huge hugs.


----------



## Lkeecey

Lots of love to you E&L. Hope you are feeling a bit better now xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Are you feeling better E&Ls mummy? You are right very sad news! 

Did anyone hear from Ria? Hope her scan went well!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Where are your scan pics then Linn?? 
Ria hope all is ok with you babe xx


----------



## lili24

Just came on to see how Ria got on, no news yet though. Hope it went well Ria xx

I'm eating a gorgeous donut, it's safe to say my sweet tooth is coming back!

Going to look at these bump piccies x


----------



## emmadrumm77

I can not go near sweet things!! How odd xx
I am into S&V crisps and those HORRID pot noodles, it is the only thing i can eat without feeling sick, and i hated them before xx
I am so excited for everyone on here, and i want to see more pics please, my scan seems ages away so i want to go soppy over others xx


----------



## Melsue129

Okay is everyones MS lessening up lately...??? Ive been a bit worried because I had horrible food aversions and MS at night but the last couple of nights (maybe even the last week) it hasnt been around. Starting to think my symptoms are going away... uuugh... I hate thinking about it but cant help but worry.... So is everyone starting to feel better than before???


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Where are your scan pics then Linn??
> Ria hope all is ok with you babe xx

i got one pic on facebook, can add u if u like... i do not post pix on the public forum :)


----------



## -Linn-

Melsue129 said:


> Okay is everyones MS lessening up lately...??? Ive been a bit worried because I had horrible food aversions and MS at night but the last couple of nights (maybe even the last week) it hasnt been around. Starting to think my symptoms are going away... uuugh... I hate thinking about it but cant help but worry.... So is everyone starting to feel better than before???

melsue u want to check out my thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ing-sickness-started-ease-reason-worried.html i got myself so worked up about that i paid 100£ for a private scan yesterday, and everything was ok. even my boobs got smaller for days and i had a faint line on a HPT... i think there is no reason to e worried!


----------



## Melsue129

Lkeecey - went to your journal to look for you bump pictures and they dont show... Do you think the files got messed up? Were they too big? I love looking at bumps, does anyone else have any bump pictures to put up....?????????????


----------



## lili24

I'll add my pic on Monday Emma :)

Melsue the same has happened to me. I had about 3 days where I was not sick, but this morning it came back. I am definitely much better than I was a couple of weeks ago though. You'll be fine, it seems normal to happen at this stage. x


----------



## Lkeecey

Melsue129 said:


> Lkeecey - went to your journal to look for you bump pictures and they dont show... Do you think the files got messed up? Were they too big? I love looking at bumps, does anyone else have any bump pictures to put up....?????????????

OO ok, thanks for letting me know, will go and see what is up xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> I'll add my pic on Monday Emma :)
> 
> Melsue the same has happened to me. I had about 3 days where I was not sick, but this morning it came back. I am definitely much better than I was a couple of weeks ago though. You'll be fine, it seems normal to happen at this stage. x

Excellent am looking forward to Monday xx

Ria had scan and all is ok, had a heart beat and has put her back to the 8th June x


----------



## Lkeecey

Melsue129 said:


> Lkeecey - went to your journal to look for you bump pictures and they dont show... Do you think the files got messed up? Were they too big? I love looking at bumps, does anyone else have any bump pictures to put up....?????????????

They seem to be working for me..... I redid them, could you (or someone) have another look and see if its working?

Its this page: (page 10) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/193757-lkeeceys-pregnancy-diary-d-10.html

Theres two, a big one, and a smaller comparion one underneath x


----------



## lili24

I can see it fine hun xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma i sent u an invite, glad ria is fine! xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I can see them as well, what a fantastic little bump you have xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

As Emma said all is well :D

Bit disappointed they rushed us through so fast, and am already begging OH to let me go for aprivate scan at 13 or 14 weeks. Scan pics are so fuzzy, but am so relieved there was a heartbeat and got to see LO squiggle about a little bit :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

am so pleased for you Ria. Push OH for another scan xxxxx The more the merrier xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Looking forward to your scan pics Lili :)


YAY RIA!! So pleased it went well, do you want me to change your date to the 8th? or do you want to stay where you are? xxx


----------



## Melsue129

Oh Ria great lil pic... :happydance:

Lkeecey - I bet is this work computer they have certain things blocked now - I'll have to log on at home later tonight to see your bump pics.... Sorry for the confusion (damn work computer)....

Linn - thanks Im going to look at your thread....


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Emma i sent u an invite, glad ria is fine! xxxxx

Just accepted request on FB.................and Happy birthday xx


----------



## Dixielane

congrads ria! was your scan internal?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

GREAT ultrasound pics everyone!!!

I'm 10 weeks today and starting to get worried. I still don't feel anything and still have a flat stomach. I had my ultrasound 1.5 weeks ago, now I'm wondering if I had a MMC :-(
I still have symptoms, but until I feel a bump or see one I just can't believe that everything is still OK...

CJ


----------



## emmadrumm77

Is this your first Junebug?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Is this your first Junebug?

Yes... But I'm tiny so you'd think something would show soon, no? I don't know where it can go!
:cry:


----------



## lili24

Junebug I'm tiny, and I've lost weight since getting pregnant with all the sickness, but I do not have a bump at all. My belly is as flat as a pancake, no bloating or anything... It's normal not to show for a while yet. When you think how small our babies are.. 1.5 inches! They don't really need anywhere to hide, at this point they are tucked safe behind our pubic bones. You still have other symptoms, you're going to be fine xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug don't worry, it is normal not to show yet, your baby is the size of a grape still! My friend didn't show until she was 20 weeks. Soon you will be able to pick up the heartbeat with a doppler. Maybe you could get one of those for reassurance.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I've been bringing my stethescope home at night, so far nothing, but I realize it may be a while yet (12 weeks is what I read)! Thanks, I feel better now! I get worried when others are describing bumps at 7 weeks :blush:
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili24, just realized we have the same due date!!!
:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Junebug PLEASE do not worry, when i was pregnant with my first i had a flat tummy until 20weeks, and even after that i was so small!! I gave birth to a 7lb 11oz baby and have no idea how, as i didn't look pregnant at all when clothed!!
People stopped me and actually asked who's baby it was when she was born!!
Just chill and enjoy not waddling xx


----------



## katyblot

Hi Girls, 

how is everyone?
Sorry haven't been on here in absolutely ages, so hoping everyone's ok?
Will try and catch up , although probably never will, so much to read!!!

But have been away visiting my folks for a while, which was great! Lovely to be spoilt and fed soooo much. Now can't fit in my jeans and thats nothing to do with being pregnant, think my mum was feeding me up for christmas!
Am so relaxed and so don't feel tired anymore which is nice, am sure that will change in a few more days!

Take care all xxxx


----------



## SylvieB

welcome back katyblot
junebug, don't worry. the first pregnancy usually doesn't show soon. i was about 16-18 weeks till anyone could tell and in the end i was asked whether i was getting triplets (actually, the waiters in my local cafe/pub had a bet whether it was gonna be twins or triplets and even the midwife thought it would be at least 2:cry:)
now with my 3rd pregnancy, i can already tell but my neighbour is still reassuring me that i don't look pregnant. though i got people asking me all the time and telling me i got bigger since the last time they saw me... not very nice as it just makes me feel fat lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

SylvieB said:


> welcome back katyblot
> junebug, don't worry. the first pregnancy usually doesn't show soon. i was about 16-18 weeks till anyone could tell and in the end i was asked whether i was getting triplets (actually, the waiters in my local cafe/pub had a bet whether it was gonna be twins or triplets and even the midwife thought it would be at least 2:cry:)
> now with my 3rd pregnancy, i can already tell but my neighbour is still reassuring me that i don't look pregnant. though i got people asking me all the time and telling me i got bigger since the last time they saw me... not very nice as it just makes me feel fat lol

Oh geez, that's not very nice! Sorry people are being so rude :hugs:
I think people are just being polite by not mentioning my weight gain to me, I've put on at least 7 lbs on my boobs and butt and it is SO obvious to me.

Thanks, I really feel better after all the comments, but there is still a small part of me that wants to hear/see the heartbeat again to make sure everything is going well. I didn't think I'd be so anxious, I don't like this feeling :cry:
CJ


----------



## lili24

Junebug_CJ said:


> Lili24, just realized we have the same due date!!!
> :hugs:

I know, how cool!! :cloud9:

There aren't many of us on the 4th compared to all the other dates. x


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug I think we all get times that we feel so anxious! A few days ago I was convinced my baby had died! But yesterday and I saw it very much alive. It's normal we all care about our babies so much. I think with a stethescope you won't be able to hear it for a little while yet. But some of the dopplers out there will pick it up as early as 8-10 weeks. I was told the stethescopes will work later. Sylvie I wanna see some bump pix I will take some of mine tonight so I can compare to my 8 week one. I'm huge already too, eating too much... today I got the entire pizza hut lunch buffet in my belly :rofl:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lkeecey said:


> YAY RIA!! So pleased it went well, do you want me to change your date to the 8th? or do you want to stay where you are? xxx

I'll go to the 8th, will make the 2 weeks overdue-ness towards the end seem to go quicker, lol.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

So the midwife just called.............OMG, not feeling very confident now, she claimed to have left a message earlier but there is no message on home or mobile, she had my husband's mobile as mine and generally seemed to be all over the place!!! She wants to change my appointment but the only times she could do I am teaching. I tried to explain as much as I am entitled to time off for apps, if it is possible to arrange out of school time, it is more convenient, but she was having none of it! She also tried to convince me this is my 2nd baby!!

She was waffling on about whether we wanted the "normal" 12 wk scan or the nuchal fold. I assumed everyone had the nuchal fold. She was making out like it was a big deal, that we had to consider our options and what we would do when the results come back, do we also want the blood test etc etc.

Generally she has freaked me out more than I was already!! I've booked another scan for tomorrow cos I've felt absolutely fine all week (no ms) and was getting a bit worried, now she has certainly not helped!!

What have you all been told about the scan? What is your experience of midwives? 

xx


----------



## Dixielane

I will be off with hubby this evening to eat a big dinner of seasoned Crab legs!!! MMM!! I cant wait :happydance: Hope everyones weekend goes great!


----------



## -Linn-

Mrs G:
My midwife was super nice, I only saw her once so far! I had a scan yesterday which I paid for privately cause I was worried cause my symptoms got milder. I'm sorry but your midwife doesnt sound very nice/good at all, obviuosly seems to have you confused for someone else if she thinks it's your second baby. If I didnt get on with my midwife I would request another one. I think it is important you like her/get on with her! I'm sure everything will be fine with your baby at the scan... I was worried too but now I read it is normal for symptoms to get better at 8 weeks, don't worry they will come back. I wish you all the best. If it is not an option for you to change midwifes then I would put her right and tell her you are not happy that she never left a message and it's your first baby!


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks Linn, :flower:

She is getting another midwife to ring me tomorrow to see if she can see me this wkend so hopefully I'll get to see her instead! 

My sister wasn't impressed with hers recently either, she said to her "I hope you're better with babies than you are with paper work"!!

Sorry am pretty crap at keeping up, hope scan went well.

xx


----------



## -Linn-

yes I put it in my signature I saw my baby with a heartbeat and it was the right size :) i was sooo happy and really relaxed now about symptoms... and guess what the syptoms were gone for a week and all came back the night before the scan, that was bubs letting me know everything is all right!


----------



## grumpygal76

Dr went great. Baby was doing flips for heartbeat scan so she said well try again at next visit for a listenand I feel so relieved that the pap smear is over. Almost ready for next tri. And bought a really cute maternity top today. all around feel positive :)


----------



## TheOH

Hi Everyone, 

I just wanted to say a big thanks this thread has kept my wife at ease over the last few weeks. 
This is our 2nd pregnancy (the first miscarried) so we are obviously a bit nervous however reading that everyone else is going through the same sorts of things as us really help. 

PS I know I said we-&-us in my above post even though I'm not actually experiencing any of the symptoms


----------



## SylvieB

aww, our first OH here lol I get the 'we' and 'us'. My husband is more nervous than I am after our MC and he's just making me feel really insecure all the time lol
God, 5 more days till my appointment. I'll wait and see how I like the doctor's till I decide whether I'm gonna get a midwife as well.
We don't have any scales at home but don't feel like I've been gaining too much as I usually feel full after a few bites (unless it's sandwiches, I can eat a dozen of them :p)


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lkeecey said:


> Lots of love to you E&L. Hope you are feeling a bit better now xxx




-Linn- said:


> Are you feeling better E&Ls mummy? You are right very sad news!

urrrrmm not really. apart from being tired i dont feel like i did at all with my girls. i cant be positive. i keep getting period cramps and backache and really dont have decent MS symptoms. i really dont think this little one is gonna be ok. i know its totally a gut feeling but.....:cry: ive asked my hubby lots of times if we can do a private scan and he has said no...just wait for the hospital letter to come thro. 
sorry for being depressing but its how i feel at the moment.


----------



## Mrs G

E&L's mummy said:


> ive asked my hubby lots of times if we can do a private scan and he has said no...just wait for the hospital letter to come thro.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hun I would just book a private scan..... Why is he objecting so much?? Surely it's better to pay for one to get the reassurance you desparately need?? Plus all the worrying won't be doing baby any good. 

xx


----------



## SylvieB

I totally agree with Mrs G. I'd get the private scan as well. It's no good for you or the baby to be worrying so much all the time!


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sorry your hubby won't let you have a private one, we couldn't afford one but my mum bought me the scan for my bday which was yesterday... this is the only way I could afford to have it! I can understand you are scared, I was scared to death and the money for the scan was so worth it. Can't you ring the EPU tell them you suspect an infection or something, maybe they can just see you for a scan? You will not feel better until you know it... I know what I'm talking about, trust me. I won't tell you don't worry... I wouldn't have been able not to worry. But since I saw my baby the other day the hugest weight has been lifted off my shoulders and I'm able to enjoy myself again and life seems a lot easier! Hope you will get to see your bean soon. Do you have a midwife yet?


----------



## Mrs G

I've never been to our EPU but my acupuncturist said she has never known anyone go there with concerns and be turned away and not scanned. xx

PS I know I am being completely paranoid about the lack of symptoms and people probably think I'm over reacting going for a scan but at the end I think we all need to do what is best for our emotional health and our babies. xx


----------



## -Linn-

I think it's not overreacting, esp when you wanted something for so long, it is only normal to be worried about it!


----------



## E&L's mummy

IVE GOT A SCAN DATE!!!!!! 8th dec. feel better for having that. cant afford a private one. i do understand where he is coming from. if the cramping doesnt ease off by monday im gonna give the EPU a ring and see what they say. thanks for your support girlies.x


----------



## Mrs G

E&L's mummy said:


> IVE GOT A SCAN DATE!!!!!! 8th dec. feel better for having that. cant afford a private one. i do understand where he is coming from. if the cramping doesnt ease off by monday im gonna give the EPU a ring and see what they say. thanks for your support girlies.x

At least you've got something to aim towards now hun. xx


----------



## nickyg

My symptoms have really decreased as well. However my sister didn't have any symptoms at all in 1st trimester for her two pregnancies so I'm just going to keep busy and try not to worry. I've had my 6w scan but 3w today I have my 12w scan.


----------



## -Linn-

nickyg its seems to be quite common! i know might not make you feel better if i say this but i even made a whole seperate thread about it and loads of ladies seem to have experienced that!


----------



## 6lilpigs

nickyg said:


> My symptoms have really decreased as well. However my sister didn't have any symptoms at all in 1st trimester for her two pregnancies so I'm just going to keep busy and try not to worry. I've had my 6w scan but 3w today I have my 12w scan.

My symptoms are decreasing aswell phew, roll on them 12 week scans!
Out of interest Nicky, did your sister have 2 little boys? I have been symptomless with boys before and sick as a pig with girls!


----------



## KatiePC

Has anyone else been getting brown discharge/spotting? I had some at around 6 weeks, and thought the worst, waited a week for the scan and saw a baby with a heartbeat. Now the spotting and discharge has come back. Been getting cramps all the way through so far too. I'm so frightened yet again!! I really don't want 2 miscarriages in 6 months!! I'm near 8 weeks now. This is driving me crackers!!


----------



## -Linn-

Louise hope you will be better soon, im always happy when I feel sick cause it makes me more confident the baby is fine. Thats what you gotta keep thinking of now. It won't last forever hun. With DD I felt sick for 10 weeks day and night but I soon forgot about it when it was over xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

I understand hun, i get days like that! if you are free tonight come on facebook chat. im feeling sick but it makes me happy. i know weird!


----------



## lili24

I've been up since 5am vomiting pure acid, don't know where it all comes from. It's so horrible.... :( My breakfast is flipping round in my belly ready to come up any minute!

Everytime I begin to feel shit, I think about how lucky I am to be pregnant. After all the recent losses, I think about how those ladies would probably take all the sickness in the world just to have their angels back. :( 

We are so lucky xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmmm, I think my MS is gone...
Forgot to take my meds last night, no nausea all night and my breakfast is staying down fine (without my morning pill). Weird, I felt comforted by having it. The only symptoms I have left are slightly tender breasts and a bit of fatigue (improving since I took a day off work on Thursday). I'm trying not to read into it too much :-(
CJ


----------



## CuddlyPuffin

Hey everyone. Lkeecey recommended this website for me!

I'm due 2nd June, and am 10 weeks 3 days :) Nice to meet you all.

xx


----------



## Mrs G

CuddlyPuffin said:


> Hey everyone. Lkeecey recommended this website for me!
> 
> I'm due 2nd June, and am 10 weeks 3 days :) Nice to meet you all.
> 
> xx

Welcome puffin :flower:


----------



## nickyg

My symptoms are decreasing aswell phew, roll on them 12 week scans!
Out of interest Nicky, did your sister have 2 little boys? I have been symptomless with boys before and sick as a pig with girls![/QUOTE]

My sister has a boy and a girl. I felt slightly nauseous this morning and was so pleased!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have never had morning sickness at all until now!! Never had any symptoms at all with either of my 2 girls..........so not sure the whole girls give you MS is true. I just think every pregnancy is different.
Welcome Puffin xx


----------



## -Linn-

I think you are right Emma, I'm thinking I'm having another girl but this pregnancy is totally different to my last one. Nausea comes and goes and my skin is great, last time it was really bad with lots of spots. But I guess I won't know what I'm having for a while, just got a feeling. 

I am worried about Lkeecey! Anyone know anything?


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG no!!!! Why Linn????
Fingers crossed she is ok? She not been on FB?


----------



## -Linn-

Well I didnt want to post on here but she deleted her signature, her last posts from this morning, her facebook account gone, her diary deleted :( doesnt look like good news... I'm quite worried but I guess she wants to be left alone or otherwise she might have said something before or after deleting everything. I'm sad she is gone!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh............no it doesn't look good! Positive thoughts though, or i may go mad!!! I hope she contacts us..........PLEASE DO, but understand if you can't.
Enough said then!! We love you LKeecey and are thinking of you x


----------



## -Linn-

love you loads Louise! xxx


----------



## lili24

Just messaged you on facebook linn xxxx


----------



## Cobo76

Welcome Cuddlypuffin, cute name by the way.

My MS went away for a day then came back with a vengence. :sick: Which is ok by me, it feels like reassurance.

Where did Lkeecey go? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## SylvieB

oh no, doesn't look good. she deleted the list on the first page as well as her diary.
i don't think she deleted her facebook, she probably just set it to private where we can see it. Some news would have been nice though. Thinking of you, Louise!
I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and I want this stupid MS to go away!
Had turkey last night (early thanksgiving dinner) with our neighbours and it was really good. got loads left over :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah probably right sylvie might have just blocked us from facebook, i don't understand what happened but i guess she got her reasons! its a shame with the list, think it would be hard for someone else to do a new one from scratch... hope she is ok!!!


----------



## madutza

Hi,we're due on 9th of June 2010 and my big sister loves me very much can't wait to hold me...we had a little problem a few weks ago beause of a hematom i had a masive bleeding but the baby seems ok and we hope to get through well and be all toghether and happy...we've seen the heart beat two weeks ago and now we're waiting for our next scan around 12weeks...:flower:


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> yeah probably right sylvie might have just blocked us from facebook, i don't understand what happened but i guess she got her reasons! its a shame with the list, think it would be hard for someone else to do a new one from scratch... hope she is ok!!!

I am doing a new list for those who want it? I may just transfer to that site as this had 250+ pages now??
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/218385-june-babies-due-dates.html


----------



## emmadrumm77

madutza said:


> Hi,we're due on 9th of June 2010 and my big sister loves me very much can't wait to hold me...we had a little problem a few weks ago beause of a hematom i had a masive bleeding but the baby seems ok and we hope to get through well and be all toghether and happy...we've seen the heart beat two weeks ago and now we're waiting for our next scan around 12weeks...:flower:

Congratulations!! You are the first person on here who has the same due date as me xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

anyone heard from LKeecy??


----------



## -Linn-

apparently she and her baby are fine but didnt hear from her!


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh good...very wierd tho. having said that i took some time out earlier in the week.


----------



## Mrs G

-Linn- said:


> apparently she and her baby are fine but didnt hear from her!

Glad everything seems to be ok. I hope nothing on here has upset her..?
It's all a bit strange.
x


----------



## -Linn-

I dont know Mrs G she didnt say anything to anyone it seems! But deleted a load of stuff.. i guess she got her reasons!


----------



## CuddlyPuffin

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/218670-message-lkeecey.html


----------



## Vickie

A new list has been created here

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/218385-june-babies-due-dates.html 

:flower:


----------

